# Manny's Blog



## elly

Here I am taking a nap on my first evening here


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, Manny you are adorable  And don't bite your brother too hard.


----------



## swishywagga

Hello Manny, my name is Barnaby I am a golden oldie, but I can share all sorts of tricks and ways to get tasty treats from your mum. I have eaten all sorts of things over the years, you must be careful because you will get a sore tummy!. My mum showed me your photos, you are very handsome and lucky to have a big brother like Chester x


----------



## elly

Here I am after my first bath here. I had it in the kitchen sink. Mum said I wont fit in it for long but I didn't like it much. Mum said she enjoyed it better than washing the dishes :doh:


----------



## elly

Here I am with my big brother Chester  Mum said he's not really my blood brother but my Great Grandad is his Grandad too so that makes us brothers to me :smooch:


----------



## abradshaw71

elly said:


> Here I am with my big brother Chester  Mum said he's not really my blood brother but my Great Grandad is his Grandad too so that makes us brothers to me :smooch:


Love this picture of Manny and Chester!


----------



## elly

Sometimes I find things a bit tiring and need a little nap. This seemed quite comfy and I was soon dreaming of lovely things...


----------



## Daisy's dad

That last one, with the shoe, was the best. That aught to be on a Hallmark card. Actually, I'm willing to bet there is probably one pretty similar.


----------



## gill03

Loving this thread Elly, hope you find time to update regularly!


----------



## elly

Hi again,
I thought I would show you my first duck. I am a gundog after all!


----------



## elly

Sometimes my brother and I plan our naughty tactics for the day and he gives me lots of good advice. Here we are having a chat


----------



## elly

Other times my Mum tells me what I should do...and....what I shouldn't do.... and I try to listen to her carefully


----------



## elly

I have a place I like to go in the garden to escape from my big brother and eat some of the green stuff. Sometimes he tries to get under there with me but then Mum shouts and calls him and tells him his heads too big to fit :doh:


----------



## GoldenMum

Welcome Manny, you are just tooooo cute! You are going to have a wonderful life with your Mum, and big brother Chester! Please have your Mum give both you and Chester belly rubs from me!

Elly, Manny is perfect, just perfect!


----------



## swishywagga

All the photos are wonderful, both your boys are so handsome!


----------



## abradshaw71

Keep these pictures coming!


----------



## elly

My big brother and I like to get up early in the morning and go out to play. Our favourite game is Snarley and bitey face and we rough and tumble a lot. My mum gets a bit worried as she says Chester doesn't know he weighs a ton. She says Im just little and could easily get squashed ... but she doesn't know my tactics. There's two wobbly round things near his back legs and I tug on them hard. It must be like an off button or something as he jumps up very quickly and tells me off...but at least I don't get squashed! :uhoh:


----------



## gill03

Hahaha, I dread to think what those wobbly round things are! Poor Chester! 

They look so cute playing together in the garden. 

Manny certainly looks like he gives just as much as he gets, it looks like he's shouting right back at Chester in the 2nd photo! - Gorgeous


----------



## elly

gill03 said:


> Hahaha, I dread to think what those wobbly round things are! Poor Chester!
> 
> They look so cute playing together in the garden.
> 
> Manny certainly looks like he gives just as much as he gets, it looks like he's shouting right back at Chester in the 2nd photo! - Gorgeous


My Mum says they are called tentacles or something like that! :uhoh: He doesn't seem to like me tugging them much though :doh: She also says I am a gutsy little chap, I don't know what she means but Im sure it must mean something nice if its about me


----------



## swishywagga

Manny, I have the tentacles too!, don't know what they are though!. I am glad you are having fun, maybe one day I can come and meet you and your brother, does your mum have custard cream biscuits, Barnaby x


----------



## elly

swishywagga said:


> Manny, I have the tentacles too!, don't know what they are though!. I am glad you are having fun, maybe one day I can come and meet you and your brother, does your mum have custard cream biscuits, Barnaby x


 My Mum says she LOVES custard cream biscuits but doesn't have any right now as she's getting too fat but would hurry to buy some if you came here! I love meeting new friends! I promise not to tug at your tentacles if you promise not to jump on me :


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

The laugh of the day ... hilarious! Such handsome lads you have.

Wrigley says, "Mom, I know what oysters are, but what are those wobbly round things? How come I don't have any of those? Can we get those in Florida?"


----------



## elly

Hey Wrigley, my Mum says if you can't, she can bring some when she visits Florida this summer!! Theres lots at our vets! :


Tosh's Legacy said:


> The laugh of the day ... hilarious! Such handsome lads you have.
> 
> Wrigley says, "Mom, I know what oysters are, but what are those wobbly round things? How come I don't have any of those? Can we get those in Florida?"


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

elly said:


> Hey Wrigley, my Mum says if you can't, she can bring some when she visits Florida this summer!! Theres lots at our vets! :


Thanks, Manny! :wave: You and your Mum are so generous, but my Mom says she thinks we can get some locally. She says they might not make it through security at the airport ... what does she mean?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fabulous thread Miss Elly, Manny is so adorable. 

Enjoying reading about Chester and his adventures and the great pictures.


----------



## elly

Hi again! I thought I would show you my bed. My Mum is very pleased with me for liking this bed. She bought it last year at Crufts for my brother who wouldn't use it and then along came me and I love it! I hope you do too


----------



## shepherdpal

What a great thread! Manny is adorable!


----------



## elly

Today my brother and I were digging, we thought it might be helpful but Mum didnt seem very pleased! :uhoh:


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

I hate to tell you this Manny, but I think Chester may be trying to get you into trouble. He has that funny little " look what the little guy did" look on his face.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Uh oh, busted!

The look on Manny's face is priceless, Chester doesn't seem to be bothered at all.


----------



## elly

Dont worry Jessie'sGirl, I know his tricks now and I don't think my Mum is fooled by him either  We had another session of bitey face this afternoon and I got my own back on him by making a little cry noise so Mum thought it was all his fault :uhoh:


----------



## elly

Good Morning all! My brother and I have been out in the garden as the sun is shining and we are all bouncy and full of beans. Mums been holding that black thing in front of me again, saying 'Manny, look look'! :uhoh: We had our usual bitey face game and a bit of tug of war


----------



## elly

Mum says it's nice to have a pup so keen on food! My best parts of the day are when I get treats and then I run really fast when Mum calls me :smooch:


----------



## elly

Well today it's been sunny and we've just been chillin'....


----------



## elly

Sometimes I see interesting flapping things in the air...and I like to sit and stare. Mum said they are called birds


----------



## elly

...and other times I just lay down and chill. Mum says it's good to rest sometimes as I need to grow a lot!


----------



## swishywagga

Elly, the photos are just wonderful. I especially love the one of Manny looking at the birds!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

These are such lovely photos! Chester really looks happy to have Manny as his brother. My very favorite is Chester teaching Manny the naughty things to do ... that scenario is very familiar to me, particularly with the boys. They seem to like passing on those "boy" things.


----------



## gill03

Gorgeous photos of your boys elly. Your photos seem to have a beautiful 'softness' to them.
I wish Shelby would just sit and watch the birds, she goes after them like a rocket - even if they are in the air! 

Love the photo of the boys on the grass playing (#32). Maybe Manny should become a 'dog model', he seems a natural infront of the camera!


----------



## GoldenMum

Manny, I think I'm falling in love with you! Adorable, adorable!


----------



## abradshaw71

I have to ask...what kind of camera and photo editor are you using?


----------



## elly

abradshaw71 said:


> I have to ask...what kind of camera and photo editor are you using?


My Mum said you may be surprised. She uses her ipad and the Instagram editing :uhoh: and has looked at other programmes but quite likes these effects


----------



## elly

GoldenMum said:


> Manny, I think I'm falling in love with you! Adorable, adorable!


My Mummy said that means you need to have another trip to the UK to come and see her again and visit me :wave:


----------



## abradshaw71

elly said:


> My Mum said you may be surprised. She uses her ipad and the Instagram editing :uhoh: and has looked at other programmes but quite likes these effects


Manny - tell your mum that this is another fun photo editor: Online image editor pixlr free - fix photos direct in your browser


----------



## elly

I want to introduce you to my best friend. Well, she's my best friend apart from my big brother. She made me feel happy on my trip in a big thing that had wheels and brought me here from my fur Mum to my human Mum and she has been nice to snuggle up to when I am tired or escaping from my big brother. Mum says I mustn't be mean to her as I sometimes pull her around the house by her ear and that she's special to my Mum too as she came to live here when my Mums dog Cracker went to a special place with a bridge. She's lovely and she doesn't snatch my toys like my big brother does!


----------



## elly

Here is another of my special friends. I love her very much. She's my sister and we have snuggle cuddles that make me fall asleeeeeep....


----------



## HolDaisy

I have only just found Manny's blog and have managed to catch up on all the adorable photos. He's such a sweetheart! It looks like he has firmly got his little golden fluffy paws under the table at your home, and I must say...big brother Chester looks like he loves him lots now  They're going to have so much fun together in the garden during summer.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Manny. You are just adorable!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

elly said:


> My Mummy said that means you need to have another trip to the UK to come and see her again and visit me :wave:


Manny, tell your Mummy if I ever get the chance again, I will! I know you are just as smoochable as you big brother, he is a love bug!


----------



## elly

Ive been to the vets today and I was a very brave boy. I had a sharp jab but I just wagged my tail and the kind vet lady gave me a bowl of yummy food whilst she stuck something called a chip in my neck. I didnt mind, I didnt even notice, the food was too good to care! Im now just over 9kgs and the vet said Im a very lovely boy. There was some strange talk about those tentacle things again, one of mine is almost hiding but Im only ten weeks old so there's lots of time for it to drop? :doh: Mum said I have some tablets to take so that I don't get worms :uhoh: :yuck:


----------



## swishywagga

Manny my mum gave me my worm tablets today too, I don't know why she still gives them to me after all these years you would think she would know by now that I hate worms!. Well done for being such a brave boy at the vets x


----------



## elly

My Mum said I mustn't eat slugs but they're pretty fun to me! : I don't think I want to try worms, they're a little bit slippy!


swishywagga said:


> Manny my mum gave me my worm tablets today too, I don't know why she still gives them to me after all these years you would think she would know by now that I hate worms!. Well done for being such a brave boy at the vets x


----------



## elly

Its a lovely sunny day today and we are having fun in the garden  Mum said it looks like a doggy kindergarten!Im busy eating my tripe chew :smooch:


----------



## swishywagga

That's an adorable photo, with Manny's head tilted to one side he really looks like he is taking in everything Chester is saying!


----------



## Wendy427

Elly, I adore your posts and pictures! Your photos remind me of a beautifully-illustrated children's book.


----------



## HolDaisy

I love this thread, it's just the cutest. It really does look like Manny is in awe of Chester there, he looks like he's taking in all of his big brother's wisdom 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

I think I've fallen in love with both of your boys!


----------



## GoldenMum

Manny, what a brave boy you were at the vets.....Mummy and Chester must be so proud of you. Belly rubs to you and your big bro too!


----------



## elly

Hello there! My brother and I are having fun this evening! Dad and my sister are watching TV so we are playing Dillies and biteyface on the floor. This is us with our scariest faces on..we bet you're really scared!


----------



## abradshaw71

elly said:


> Hello there! My brother and I are having fun this evening! Dad and my sister are watching TV so we are playing Dillies and biteyface on the floor. This is us with our scariest faces on..we bet you're really scared!


Love. Love. Love!


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha yes...terrified of those 2 fluffy blonde rays of sunshine :--heart:
It must be so much fun in your house with a big gold and a baby gold!


----------



## Doug

elly said:


> Hello there! My brother and I are having fun this evening! Dad and my sister are watching TV so we are playing Dillies and biteyface on the floor. This is us with our scariest faces on..we bet you're really scared!


It looks as though they literally are ROFL (rolling on the floor laughing together.)
What treasures!


----------



## kath00

Best blog ever! Keep it up please! Post early and often. I need my daily laugh!


----------



## elly

Happy Good Friday Everyone! :wave: I had an exciting start to my day  
My Mum gave me this thing filled with nice goodies. She said it was peanut butter and biscuits but all I know is it was tasty and fun to roll around :bowl: I hope I get one every day :crossfing I wish she would get another though as my big brother steals it from me! Mum told him he had one but never liked it! Well he sure seems to like mine!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Good Friday Manny, Chester and Family!, looks like you are having so much fun. Have you met the Easter Bunny yet?.


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy good Friday Manny and Chester. Glad to hear that you enjoyed your kong  Sammy loves his too. Hope that you enjoy the lovely sunshine today, and have lots of fun with your lovely big brother Chester.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Today my Mum told me I am a Retriever but I didn't know what that meant. She said I am meant to get birds and ducks and bring them back to her! I always like to please her..so I brought her my toy duck


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

I just love your photos of Manny and Chester .
I just caught up on reading your posts what an awesome capture of memories.
Looks like these 2 guys are going to keep you on your toes.
Sheldon and I wish you a Happy Easter !!!!!


----------



## elly

I think Im getting the hang of being a Retriever now, does my rope toy count!? Im trying to practice hard!  :uhoh:


----------



## Belle's Mom

anything counts cutie!! Keep practicing.


----------



## HolDaisy

Looks like you are doing great Manny, a true little retriever 
He's so cute! Wishing you all a lovely Easter weekend.


----------



## elly

Well Im afraid Im pretty tired now with all this retrieving and running so I am laying down to have a rest  My brothers out on a walk with my Dad and Im missing him a lot


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

That's just too cute Elly...poor little guy.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Belle's Mom

Manny -
Take advantage of when your brother is not there to make your mom pet you even more than she already does. This is your own private time where you do not have to share her with anyone else.


----------



## elly

Belle's Mom said:


> Manny -
> Take advantage of when your brother is not there to make your mom pet you even more than she already does. This is your own private time where you do not have to share her with anyone else.



Thankyou, I will and I do, mostly, but I miss him anyway and then when he gets home, we have fun and games ... and sometimes a cuddle....but Mum says she's not so sure about the cuddles, she thinks he has me in a headlock


----------



## rosebudcorner

elly, 

Your boys are gorgeous! I love love love your photos, absolutely lovely!


----------



## elly

Today my sister took me into her room and I found something very fun! I also found another puppy that looked like me and boy was he handsome!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Too cute, really enjoying Manny's blog, love the pictures.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Elly I think you've struck GOLD with this blog. Your pictures and Manny's verbal reactions are so much fun...I look forward to a new smile every day. Keep up the great work Manny and make sure your mum posts at least once a day! 

Pete & Woody


----------



## fourlakes

Love Manny's blog! Keep posting!


----------



## elly

I have something amazing to tell you! Im soo excited. Today I had my first PLAYDATE! Yes!  A playdate! He came to my house and his name is George. I am ten weeks old and he is ten months old but what I don't get is hes smaller than me!  Hes a nice little guy but was a little nervous at first but I think that was due to my brother who is pretty ginormous in size :doh: We played and chased and played some more and I really hope he visits again soon :crossfing


----------



## elly

...And here's some more pictures of my play date today! We had so much fun my Mum couldnt fit it all into one!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aww, so cute! Looks like you had lots of fun Manny 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

My Mum says they should have called me Woody! I always like finding pieces of wood to chew on  This is a really good piece, I don't get why Mum tells me 'NO'! She should try it, she might like it too :smooch:


----------



## rosebudcorner

elly said:


> My Mum says they should have called me Woody! I always like finding pieces of wood to chew on  This is a really good piece, I don't get why Mum tells me 'NO'! She should try it, she might like it too :smooch:


Hahaha!
Exactly why we chose the name "Chipper" for our puppy. He chewed pieces off the logs we had by the fireplace, brought sticks in from outside, and HAS to put some type of wood in his mouth every time he goes out to potty! LOL!


----------



## elly

Please could someone come and get me!? My Mum has this thing round my neck and now has this long thing attached to it! Im trying to chew it but she won't let me! She says it's called a training line but I don't care what it's called! If this is what The Easter Bunny brings, he can keep it next year!


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha Manny yes, I will come and get you you little cutie  What a big grown up golden you look like with your lead on. You'll be going on walkies soon with Chester!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Manny you have had so much fun, I eat wood too, but mum tells me off and says it gives me really bad wind whatever that is, sending you a senior hug love Barnaby.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

elly said:


> Please could someone come and get me!? My Mum has this thing round my neck and now has this long thing attached to it! Im trying to chew it but she won't let me! She says it's called a training line but I don't care what it's called! If this is what The Easter Bunny brings, he can keep it next year!


Oh, Manny, you are so cute! We have fallen in love with you! Don't despair! It would take us less than 8 hours to fly to London to rescue you. We can all go to Disney World to see Goofy and his friends together ... how about it?

Love,
Wrigley and Roxi

P.S. Of course, Chester would have to come, too!


----------



## elly

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Oh, Manny, you are so cute! We have fallen in love with you! Don't despair! It would take us less than 8 hours to fly to London to rescue you. We can all go to Disney World to see Goofy and his friends together ... how about it?
> 
> Love,
> Wrigley and Roxi
> 
> P.S. Of course, Chester would have to come, too!


Yes please! Can you hurry?! I think Im in big trouble as I got over the stair gate this morning and greeted Mum on HER side! Im not sure how I did it but I tried hard and then bump, there I was  She didn't seem as pleased though :no: 
I had fun with my brother in the garden and then came in to have a poop. She wasnt pleased then either and I don't know why. It's nice and warm in the dining room and she's always saying 'come on in, it's cold'!? I did and I pooped, I thought she would be happy!  
I have my rucksack packed and I borrowed a Disney cap I had seen in the cupboard. 
Chesters not coming, he said he will pleased of the rest :uhoh:


----------



## elly

Mum said I should show you the gate I got over this morning. She still doesn't know how and Im sure not telling her my tricks! A pup has to keep some things to himself..doesn't he!


----------



## elly

Hi again, I wanted to show you this. There's a lady round the corner who really loves my brother a lot. She wanted to meet me but Im not allowed out on big boys walks yet and as Im too heavy and wriggly for my Mum to carry around she thought about this! It felt a bit funny at first but in fact it was quite fun and when we got there the lady gave me BIG cuddles and I licked her face :smooch: I think it's meant for shopping but there was only room for me


----------



## Wendy427

Awwww Manny, you are the cutest!!


----------



## swishywagga

I think we will have to start calling you Super Manny!, how did you manage to get over that gate?. You look so cute in your shopping bag x


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Manny, I love your blog. You're a born story-teller. And you look so cute in that shopping buggy.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Manny, Wrigley and I know how you got over the gate. You flew! It's that secret quality that only us Goldens know: we are all angels sent from Heaven to help our humans cope with life on Earth. You must be very special, because you know how to hide your wings from your Mum so that she doesn't discover the secret...

And the poop: well, that was a good trick to distract her from thinking too much about how you got over the fence. She might have discovered your secret if she thought too much about it. Good trick, Manny!

We laughed so much at your picture in the shopping bag!!! Maybe we can smuggle you on the plane to Florida in your rucksack and save plane fare money for fun money when you get here?!


----------



## elly

This was my Mums herb and alpine garden. There was a nice pot here that was Dads favourite. This area was full of lovely colour and smells. Mum said we are all to note the common word 'was' :sorry:


----------



## elly

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Manny, Wrigley and I know how you got over the gate. You flew! It's that secret quality that only us Goldens know: we are all angels sent from Heaven to help our humans cope with life on Earth. You must be very special, because you know how to hide your wings from your Mum so that she doesn't discover the secret...
> 
> And the poop: well, that was a good trick to distract her from thinking too much about how you got over the fence. She might have discovered your secret if she thought too much about it. Good trick, Manny!
> 
> We laughed so much at your picture in the shopping bag!!! Maybe we can smuggle you on the plane to Florida in your rucksack and save plane fare money for fun money when you get here?!



I thought you would be here by now. Please see my previous post. I just tried to help with gardening  but I seem to get it all wrong!  You need to get here urgently! 
I don't think this helped either. They were apparantly receipts for my Mums tax return. I told her it was my friend but she doesn't believe me..something to do with my friend being stuffed and not real..but how does she know! :doh::doh: Look, my eyes are closed, Im just a sleepy pup...her eyes are open. Case closed! She's clearly the guilty pup!
I do have wings, they are very well hidden. Mum says I sound like a Tasmanian devil when I am doing my snarky face play and look like one too! I don't think she sees any angel lately! :uhoh: 
I will keep the shopping trolley in the hallway so we can make a quick getaway. They will think you are borrowing it to return something to a store but ... Gatwick..here we come! :wavey: 
I promise not to poop.


----------



## GoldenMum

I believe you Manny, you are much to precious to have shredded your Mummy's receipts. Tell your Mum, I will take you in a heartbeat if she's had enough.....


----------



## dborgers

How did I miss this thread?!!

Manny, you are a living doll!  I'm so happy for your mum. Chester must be really happy having a brother to play with too. I'll bet he's wondering how you're getting bigger and bigger every day. It's going to be really fun watching you grow up.

Uncle Danny


----------



## elly

GoldenMum said:


> I believe you Manny, you are much to precious to have shredded your Mummy's receipts. Tell your Mum, I will take you in a heartbeat if she's had enough.....



Hey well that's so kind of you thank you, but Mum says she loves me no matter what I do..and especially as Im such a snuggler..so I guess I can stay.. 
for now


----------



## elly

Just sharing another cuddle with my bro....... :uhoh:


----------



## abradshaw71

Oh Manny! I wish I could come and meet you and Chester in person.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sounds like you've been a very busy little golden Manny shredding receipts and doing lots of gardening! Sammy says he's an expert gardener so he will always lend a paw if you need any help. He's so good at gardening all of our plant pots are now just full of plain soil and half eaten solar lights (lol!)

Love the pic of you and Chester cuddling, so cute


----------



## elly

Im a big boy, Im a big boy! Today I have been to a special shop where they like puppies and the lady fitted some harnesses on me! We chose this blue one with little white paws on as it was cute and my brothers is blue too! It also matches my collar and Mum bought a matching lead too! 
Ooh I had such fun with lots of people saying hello to me everywhere but Mum said I mustn't keep jumping around and trying to go with everyone that passes :no: 
I went in that black thing that brought me here from my Fur Mums and I didn't like it again. When I get scared I poop :doh: and I don't think Mum was very pleased :uhoh: She's left it in the car for Dad to clear up  
I can't help but laugh


----------



## Goldens R Great

elly said:


> Im a big boy, Im a big boy! Today I have been to a special shop where they like puppies and the lady fitted some harnesses on me! We chose this blue one with little white paws on as it was cute and my brothers is blue too! It also matches my collar and Mum bought a matching lead too!
> Ooh I had such fun with lots of people saying hello to me everywhere but Mum said I mustn't keep jumping around and trying to go with everyone that passes :no:
> I went in that black thing that brought me here from my Fur Mums and I didn't like it again. When I get scared I poop :doh: and I don't think Mum was very pleased :uhoh: *She's left it in the car for Dad to clear up  *
> *I can't help but laugh*


LOL!  Manny, not only are you super cute, but you're a hoot!


----------



## elly

Well, after all that hilarity...I thought I would show you my more sultry and serious side... what do you think..does it suit me!?!


----------



## elly

Ooops, I think Ive done it again :uhoh: I have had a lovely time outside with Chester but Mum doesn't seem as happy as me :doh: I heard that mud is good for your skin and I know Mum wants us to be healthy..so I really don't understand why!? She carried me upstairs and put me in a big white thing with bubbly water and she pointed a long water snake at Chester in the garden. We are clean now and she's happier .... but she said Dad might not be when he sees the garden... :no:


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha Manny your blog posts make my day! Glad to hear that you and Chester are having lots of fun and getting up to mischief 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Sooooo... I thought I would give Mum and Dad a hand... the gardens looking a bit busy at the moment and I thought it may need a little thinning :no: .......




...but apparantly they didn't want my help :doh:


----------



## elly

You know.. I seem to have been in a fair bit of trouble lately..so I thought I should do something to help make my family happy  I have signed up to be a Neighbourhood Watch cadet .. Im on my big brothers team and today I have been training. He calls me 'work in progress' but I thought my name was Manny!?


----------



## elly

My MOST exciting news today is.... my brother and I went out for a big boys walk TOGETHER!! Wow and woof, I was so proud, we both had blue things round our backs and tummies and Mum held onto long things that kept us close to her. Mum said we were VERY good boys and it felt very good to me. My big brother made me feel safe and stayed right by my side. I liked today, it was fun :smooch:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Manny I don't know if you're taking questions or not but I thought I'd give it a try...

What's been the toughest thing you've had to learn so far? And why?

What's the best part of your day?

You seem fearless...does anything scare you?

If you could tell your Mum something, anything, what would it be?

You're an absolute sweetheart and your ability to brighten everyone's day is a real gift. Where do you hide those angel wings of yours... 


Pete & Woody


----------



## elly

Of course I don't mind Uncle FeatherRiverSam! 



FeatherRiverSam said:


> Manny hope you don't mind but I'd like to ask you a few questions...
> 
> What's been the toughest thing you've had to learn so far? And why?
> 
> 
> The toughest thing I have had to learn so far is that I can't eat my brothers dinner as well as mine. It's tough because I am growing to be a big strong boy like him so I think I need it more than him...and because he has duck!
> 
> What's the best part of your day?
> The best part of my day is talking to you all but I also love it when my Mum or Dad come down to me in the morning and I give them kisses. I miss them.
> 
> You seem fearless...does anything scare you?
> I get very scared when I go in the big black thing that brought me here and I poop :doh: I get scared too when my Mum or Dad leave me and Mum says I bark too much when Im scared..and poop :no:
> 
> If you could tell your Mum something, anything, what would it be?
> I tell her I love her with kisses, I hope she knows, I think she does because her voice goes all nice and makes me feel very happy. I would tell her too that I want to chew her brown deck shoe...please
> 
> You're an absolute sweetheart and your ability to brighten everyone's day is a real gift. Where do you hide those angel wings of yours...
> They aren't hidden, I just flap them sooooooo hard and fast they go all invisible
> 
> I answered these questions from my Dads office chair ... after I peed on his office carpet  He said I won't make Office Manager anytime soon if I do that again :no:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete & Woody


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Well thank you Manny. I'm sure your Mum knows how very much you love her, I can promise you that! And you don't want to be an Office Manager anyway as cute as you are in that chair. But I would advice against the peeing on your Dad's carpet, that's somewhere where you'll want to spend a lot of time curled up at his feet. Have a great day and try not to poop, pee or eat any flowers and maybe, just maybe you'll get some of that duck. 

Pete & Woody


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

We are sorry we didn't come to rescue you, but we found out from your Mum that she really wasn't mad at you (no matter what you do that seems bad) because she loves you so much. You are still little and learning about what things are good to do and what things are bad to do, so don't be scared to try more new things. There are so many new adventures ahead for you and your Mum. I'll bet she just can't wait!

She knows you were trying to help with taxes by getting those receipts in order, but that is a very hard thing for even her to do. It is not much fun anyway...so we wouldn't suggest that as a way of helping her.

Besides, there are more fun things for you to do: like walking with her and Chester with your new big boy collar and leash. Chester has so many fun plans for you. He will probably teach you to swim and find ducks -- you will love that! 

Something we need to warn you about: don't let your Dad stick you in the office to work. You look really cute in that chair, but you are not a natural for office work.That is a REAL drag! You will get stuck inside all the time and it is really boring. It's OK for naps by his feet, but not much else. Your real talents are in other areas.

Gardening is mostly fun for your Mum and Dad: the only thing you can really help them with there is digging. But we found out a long time ago that even that wasn't much fun, because we could never seem to dig in the right place. Even picking flowers or pulling up vegetables didn't help them. So now we just dig holes to see if we can find Chinamen instead. No luck so far. Maybe you will have more luck with that.

We have to go for a nap now, but we can't wait to see what you are doing next.


----------



## elly

Good Morning! Well here I am again  I have been quite busy and been having some fun. My brother and I like to play hide from Mum, especially when we have just helped her with some houseplant pruning and she's looking for us! I think she sees what a great job we did


----------



## goldensmum

Manny, Reeva asks a question - has your big brother shown you the delights of muddy puddles yet - if not she can send you some tips


----------



## elly

Hi there! Umm yes, he has, he told me not to tell Mum but I don't think I had to,.. it seemed she noticed :uhoh:


goldensmum said:


> Manny, Reeva asks a question - has your big brother shown you the delights of muddy puddles yet - if not she can send you some tips


----------



## elly

Sssshhh ...don't tell Mum...but you know I mentioned in an earlier post that my brother and I like to play hide from Mum... this is where we hide


----------



## elly

Im SO excited. I think today I grew! I have been trying and trying to jump up on my brothers big chair but my legs at the back couldn't get off the ground :doh: Well today I tried and I tried and I tried... and guess what!?! Up I went! Chester looked surprised but then he told me the rules and I listened very hard and promised to always sit still


----------



## HolDaisy

There's too much cuteness on Manny's thread  I love his little crinkly golden ears, I just want to hug him!

Manny, congrats on climbing up on Chester's chair! You two boys must be having so much fun and keeping your Mom v.busy checking you're both not getting up to mischief  Have a great weekend!


----------



## dborgers

elly said:


> Im SO excited. I think today I grew! I have been trying and trying to jump up on my brothers big chair but my legs at the back couldn't get off the ground :doh: Well today I tried and I tried and I tried... and guess what!?! Up I went! Chester looked surprised but then he told me the rules and and I listened very hard and promised to always sit still


Manny, you should be VERY proud of yourself!! I'm proud of you too!


----------



## GoldenMum

What a big boy you're becoming Manny! Don't grow too fast as puppy cuddles are so much fun!


----------



## gill03

Just wanted to say that I love checking in each day and catching up on what you and your beautiful brother have been up to Manny - you's seem to have a very busy life!!

Great blog, keep it up!


----------



## elly

gill03 said:


> Just wanted to say that I love checking in each day and catching up on what you and your beautiful brother have been up to Manny - you's seem to have a very busy life!!
> 
> Great blog, keep it up!





Awwww thanks!!! It does feel busy as Im only a little chap but my Mum says Im a very busy boy as I am always on the go :uhoh: They laugh because even when Im tired I like to lay down and then after a few minutes I like to get up and run to another place and lay down. Then I like to get up and run to another place to lay down. Then I like to get up and run to another place to lay down :doh:
Today it is strange outside again, it's all wet on my feet and then the wetness keeps hitting me from the air  I didn't want to stay out when I felt it but then my big brother called 'come on Manny' so I went outside to play. I did peepee too but Mum wasnt looking.. they tell me to peepee outdoors and when I do they miss it! What's a pup to do!?
So this morning we are just chillin'........ and then I am going to something called 'puppy classes'. I hope I don't poop in the car again


----------



## elly

Hey all! I just wanted to pop by and show you my first selfie! It was on the way to puppy school and it was good fun! I will tell you more tomorrow but for now Im very tired..and guess what too..I didn't poop in the car


----------



## elly

Actually, here's my Mum and I too. We just kept laughing :doh:


----------



## elly

Oh..and actually again..if Im allowed more actuallys.... Here I am at the tip! Ooh it looked such an exciting place, I really wanted to help Dad unload the rubbish but Mum said Im too small and might fall into a bin and get lost in there forever!


----------



## swishywagga

Oh Manny I am loving your blog, all your photos are just wonderful. I was just wondering if you had met Mr Vacuum Cleaner or Mr Washing Machine yet?. Barnaby wanted to let you know that they are a little bit frightening at first but they are ok when you get to know them!


----------



## tine434

How have I missed this?!?!?! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

It won't be long Manny and you'll be able to jump up on the bed and if you're really good spend the night with Mom & Dad. They're probably going to have to think about getting a bigger bed. 

Pete & Woody


----------



## dborgers

Manny, don't you worry, little buddy. Your big brother will keep showing you the ropes.

Hey, learning not to poop in the car is a great big lesson you've learned now. That's really good!!

Proud of you from across The Pond. Oh, and you're a really good writer too, Manny.

- Danny


----------



## elly

Hey here I am again! I promised I would be back...I was just soooo tired! 
So, ... yesterday I went to my first session at puppy school and wow I had such fun. I went with my Mum and Dad and made so many friends! Chester stayed home so I missed him a bit but Im not sure if he missed me :uhoh:
We did lots of fun things and when I did what the lady said I got a very yummy treat! We did 'watch' and 'come' and saying hello nicely to all the other puppies. :wave: I can't wait until we go again!  Tomorrow evening we are going to another school called Ringcraft :smooch:


----------



## elly

Here are some more photos of me at my puppy school


----------



## HolDaisy

Looks like you've had a fantastic weekend Manny, what a busy boy you've been 
Glad you're enjoying rides in the car too. We took Sammy in the car from when he was a baby, he doesn't like it now...but he just about tolerates it.
Looks like you had lots of fun at puppy class with your new friends, I bet you're the star pupil!


----------



## elly

swishywagga said:


> Oh Manny I am loving your blog, all your photos are just wonderful. I was just wondering if you had met Mr Vacuum Cleaner or Mr Washing Machine yet?. Barnaby wanted to let you know that they are a little bit frightening at first but they are ok when you get to know them!



Please tell Barnaby thank you, I have met them but it's Mr Hairdryer that scares me most. I used to be scared of Mr Dishwasher but I got used to him, he seems to sing and rattle in our kitchen a lot. Mr Vacuum Cleaner can be scarey but I like chasing his elephants trunk thing... hey yes,..what IS that thing!?!


----------



## elly

Today we went into our town with the little boy who lives next door. We met lots of people who wanted to pat me and talk to me and one lady took my photo :uhoh: Mum said the trip was important for me so that I meet people and dogs and listen to lots of things. I thought it was fun and I liked being with Chester and the little boy talked to me all the way :doh: We sat outside a place where humans get hot drinks and Chester and I sat nicely whilst ours all drank theirs :smooch:


----------



## elly

we were soooo tired when we got back from town. It had been a very busy outing  When we got home Mum took us into the kitchen and gave us something yummy to eat and drink ...and then we slept and slept and dreamt of all lovely things Golden :smooch:


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Manny, you are growing too fast! You are learning and experiencing so many new things now. By the end of the day, we're sure you must be exhausted. We hope you stay the "little Manny" boy forever, even when you become the "big boy Manny" man -- you have such a fresh and happy outlook on life. Thank you for making us smile!:smooch:


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Oops! Still learning how to do things on this forum...I didn't realize I posted this pic, too!

Anyway, this picture is for Chester: this is Wrigley doing neighborhood watch, too! He really liked seeing that Chester does the same thing. He will sit there hour upon hour
just watching...


----------



## HolDaisy

What a fun day you've had going into town with Chester! I bet you two handsome boys drew quite a crowd Manny  I bet that after your nap you're full of beans again ready to keep your Mom busy all evening  lol


----------



## elly

ssssh, don't tell Manny Ive been on here but he's at something called 'Ringcraft Class' tonight so I am home alone  I just wanted to see what this blog thing was about that he keeps mentioning and in fact, look, I need to thank Wrigley for his nice photo and enjoy the fact that we are both neighbourhood watch officers  Well done Wrigley, it's a great job, we are clearly very important! Everyone keeps telling me now Manny is here that it's not all about me..but what do they know..it clearly is and should be  
I better go now...I hear a car! My peace is about to be broken.... :yuck:


----------



## elly

Hi again, sorry Im late, I've had such a busy day again! I have just been to somewhere called 'Ringcraft Class' where I met lots of dogs and puppies and we all pretended to be in a show!  I did lots with my Dad which was a lot of fun and Mum chatted with humans and dogs. Mum said she has some pictures to share and will sort them out later. She's a little bit tired as she was on my breakfast duty but I tried not to wake her too early :crossfing
Today there has been some of that wet stuff again and when it stopped there was sunshine. Chester and I hung out in the garden and I tried to eat the wet. We went to Ringcraft in that big black thing again and I sat on my Mum. I didn't poop. I think she was very glad about that :smooch:


----------



## elly

Here is my bro and I just chilling out. We did a little digging and grass eating too..but don't tell Mum


----------



## tobysmommy

Hey Manny, this is da Toby! My mom just read your blog, and now she's talking about getting me a little brother again. Silly mommy. If only she would realize that I'm all she needs! You're just too cute, little buddy!

P.S.: You got to DIG!!??!! Boy, you and Chester are SO lucky. I love digging, but my mommy gets grumpy when I do, so I try to be good.

ARRRROOOOOO!!! to you and Chester,

Da Toby


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha your secrets safe with us Manny that you and Chester have been gardening again  Although, I don't think it'll take your Mom very long to find out what you've been up to 
Hello also to Chester, what a wonderful big brother he is. It's looks like he's taken you under his wing Manny and will teach you how to be a good, big golden.
Sammy says the april showers are ruining all his fun outside too. He says hopefully we'll have some nice sunshine over the summer, so lots of time outside!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

elly said:


> ssssh, don't tell Manny Ive been on here but he's at something called 'Ringcraft Class' tonight so I am home alone  I just wanted to see what this blog thing was about that he keeps mentioning and in fact, look, I need to thank Wrigley for his nice photo and enjoy the fact that we are both neighbourhood watch officers  Well done Wrigley, it's a great job, we are clearly very important! Everyone keeps telling me now Manny is here that it's not all about me..but what do they know..it clearly is and should be
> I better go now...I hear a car! My peace is about to be broken.... :yuck:


Hey, Officer Chester! Our blogs are our secret: as officers in neighborhood watch, we have to keep some things top secret from the cadets until they prove themselves. Manny has a long way to go until he can be trusted with watch duty, but he does look like an eager and fast learner. Those of us that are on neighborhood watch duty are 'specially important to our people because have earned their trust. We are still the top dogs...and yes, you are right: we know it is all about us. What would they do without us?!!

P.S. This is Manny's Blog, isn't it? Blogs are for pups who don't have a lot of important things to do -- you are too important and busy now for blogging all the time ...


----------



## elly

Here I am!! (Im just havng a cuddle with my sister) :smooch: 
I have had so many things happening I can hardly keep up! First theres my new club. Apparantly it's called Ringcraft and I had so much fun  I met lots of new friends and I learnt how to be a good boy at shows :smooch: Mum said I barked a bit but I tried to walk nicely. I met a Great Dane and a fat little bulldog and something with lots of black spots on!  
I will get Mum to find the photos, you will see I had fun :uhoh:


----------



## elly

Here are the photos from my Ringcraft  I can't wait to go again! I was very tired afterwards but I got a lot of treats


----------



## elly

Do you remember this gate?! Well, I haven't managed to climb over it again :no: and Mum says she's very pleased with me, I must have learned my lesson :smooch: Chester keeps an eye on me too


----------



## elly

I have more exciting news! I didn't know I had another brother! :no: This one looks a bit strange but I love him anyway :smooch: His name is Robert and he was doing something called hibernation. Now he's woken up and he's been sunbathing in the garden and when it's not sunny he goes in a box thing in the house :uhoh: I like him very much and I think he likes me :smooch:


----------



## elly

tobysmommy said:


> Hey Manny, this is da Toby! My mom just read your blog, and now she's talking about getting me a little brother again. Silly mommy. If only she would realize that I'm all she needs! You're just too cute, little buddy!
> 
> P.S.: You got to DIG!!??!! Boy, you and Chester are SO lucky. I love digging, but my mommy gets grumpy when I do, so I try to be good.
> 
> ARRRROOOOOO!!! to you and Chester,
> 
> Da Toby



Arrrroooo back to you my friend! No, we dont get to dig....we just dig  
Chester says thats the good thing about having a brother,..theres always someone else to blame :uhoh: I reckon theres more good things than that though... I am surely one of them!


----------



## elly

HolDaisy said:


> What a fun day you've had going into town with Chester! I bet you two handsome boys drew quite a crowd Manny  I bet that after your nap you're full of beans again ready to keep your Mom busy all evening  lol


Mum says it takes us ages to go anywhere these days as everyone wants to say hi :wave:
I thought I found a solution..our very own transport  Mum says silly me, we wont all fit in :no:


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

You are so fluffy and cute and look like such a good little man in your Ringcraft Class! It looks like you must be showing everyone else how to do the walks correctly. Your dad must be very proud of you.

Tell your sister that we wish we could give you some of those cuddles! She must be a very special sister to like to cuddle you so close. 

Roxi wants to know if you get to watch TV yet? She says to tell you that when she was little she would watch SpongeBob Squarepants and Shaun the Sheep, but now that she is older she likes to watch all the other animals and make funny noises at them.
Good thing you didn't get to come to Florida: Roxi stood in a fire ant mound and got some nasty bites. She was kind of itchy and in pain for a few days, but better now. Tell your Mum to watch out for those nasty ants: they are in Florida and in Texas, too.


----------



## tobysmommy

elly said:


> Arrrroooo back to you my friend! No, we dont get to dig....we just dig
> Chester says thats the good thing about having a brother,..theres always someone else to blame :uhoh: I reckon theres more good things than that though... I am surely one of them!



_(*PSSSSTTT! Chester! Over here! See, I hadn't thought of that angle. I could dig and chew stuff and maybe even counter-surf, and when my mommy gets that grumpy old lady look on her face, I could just point a paw at my little brother. I like that. Smart thinking, Chester! Thanks, pal!*)
Ummm, yes, of course, Manny! You are the very bestest part about having a little brother. Chester knows that. Besides, I hear cute little brothers are a real chick magnet. :curtain:_


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

elly said:


> Mum says it takes us ages to go anywhere these days as everyone wants to say hi :wave:
> I thought I found a solution..our very own transport  Mum says silly me, we wont all fit in :no:


Tell Mum she just doesn't know what she is talking about: of course everyone will fit in the bus: this is Manny's World and it is a Magic Bus! What does she know? :doh:She has to get down to dog level...life is so much less complicated there!


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha Manny you're such a little sweetie and you're growing up lots already!
Looks like you did so well in puppy class! Bless you behind your baby gate too. Sammy says he has one of those gates as well, it annoys him but he's got used to it now after a year


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Manny, hope you have a weekend full of fun filled adventures!


----------



## elly

swishywagga said:


> Hi Manny, hope you have a weekend full of fun filled adventures!



Thank you, I hope you do too! I hope that wet stuff doesn't come back, we have had a lot this week. My brother and I went out with our Dad and Mum put nice coats on us to help keep us dry :doh: Mum says because our house is small she needs us as dry as possible and I think they helped a bit :crossfing My Dad had a rain coat on too..and rain trousers! I think I would like some too!  Mum said I would need two sets though as I have four legs! :doh:
Tomorrow I am going to puppy school again and I will see all my friends :wavey:


----------



## elly

[/ATTACH]


Tosh's Legacy said:


> Tell Mum she just doesn't know what she is talking about: of course everyone will fit in the bus: this is Manny's World and it is a Magic Bus! What does she know? :doh:She has to get down to dog level...life is so much less complicated there!


Ah good. Mum said is this at my level enough now?  ! I was chilling with my brother  Hes there somewhere in the back I think!


----------



## elly

Heres my bro and I in our raincoats again. Everyone said we looked cute but we are boys, can we be cute!? :uhoh: I think they must mean handsome


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Absolutely LOVE the raincoat pictures -- all of them! They are both very handsome and very cute together. What a very perfect pair of gentlemen
they look like walking with their Dad.

We love to walk in the rain, too (if it is just a gentle rain, no lightening). But we don't have raincoats, so we all just get wet. 

Manny's Mum: Did Manny look you in the eye and say, "Now do you understand how we can fit in the Magic Bus, Mum?"

P.S. Were you able to get back up after you got down to dog level, or did the boy's have to help you?!


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you look 'cute' as well as handsome, little guy. Keep having fun!!!


----------



## elly

Theres nothing like the first cup of coffee in the morning :smooch:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

elly said:


> Theres nothing like the first cup of coffee in the morning :smooch:


Yes I quite agree...after a nice warm shower there's nothing quite like a good cup of coffee and the newspaper...where's the newspaper? Have another fun packed day Manny, I'm sure your Mum has all sorts of special treats lined up for you. :wavey:

Pete & Woody


----------



## elly

Well today the wet stuff has gone away and the sun is shining bright  I am going to puppy school but first my Dad and I have some important painting and wood boy stuff to do and Im going to be his helper in the shed.


----------



## elly

My Dad needed his shoes on that are called Trainers so I decided to help him with those too. Now,..where's the other one!? :uhoh:


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Manny, it's Barnaby here, there's nothing like a good training shoe to chew on and I always get a treat for giving them back to my mum. I have to say that you look very handsome in your new raincoat!.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Roxi and I were thinking of you and Chester in your raincoats as we were walking in the (gentle) rain this morning ... we came back we little diamond drops all over and shook them all over our mom. She always laughs!

Have a sunshiny day!


----------



## tikiandme

I don't know how I missed this thread before today. It's really wonderful! You should make it into a book!!!


----------



## elly

I had a busy morning being my Dads little helper and a little bit of chilling with my brother. My belly was full and my jobs were all done, time to rest before Puppy School


----------



## elly

Well my morning must have been more tiring than I thought! We went in that big black thing again to get to Puppy School and I just couldn't keep my eyes open :doh:


----------



## HolDaisy

So cute! Chester looks so proud of his little brother too, you can see how much he loves you Manny 
Have a lovely bank holiday weekend in the sunshine!


----------



## elly

Hello everyone! :wave: I think Ive done something wrong  I tried to tell Mum it wasn't me but I don't think she believed me :no:


----------



## elly

I know my sister believes me though as she gave me lots of cuddles today :smooch: I love her a lot


----------



## elly

Now then, of course I love my brother, I love him a LOT,... but he took my toys this evening and then went to sleep... now Im sad  Look, here's the proof!


----------



## elly

Well hi again! :wave: Oh boy I had such an exciting day yesterday! Mum and Dad loaded my brother and I into the big black thing but instead of being with my Mum they put me in the big boys part at the back with Chester! I was very excited and we both wanted to know where we were going!


----------



## elly

I was a good boy in the car and I didn't poop :no: but I did cry a little bit because I was a little sick :yuck: but then I was brave and slept most of the way :uhoh:
We went to a big field place that Mum said was a country show and I saw birds and animals and thousands of people. I think most of them stopped to stroke me :doh: and we had to stop for lots of rests and sleeps as Mum said Im still only a baby really. Sometimes my Dad carried me and I liked that a lot as I could give him licks and cuddle up close :smooch: 
I was so happy to meet with my first human Mum and Dad and they were happy to see me too :wavey:
When we got home we were very very tired and we both laid down and went to sleep. Mum said we looked like a retriever sausage dog


----------



## swishywagga

Oh Manny you are having so much fun, I can't wait to read about all the wonderful adventures you are having x


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Wow! You are so lucky to have so many new experiences. We think you must be one of the luckiest puppies ever to be so loved by your family ... you look very happy.

Being a big boy now, the ride in the big black thing was probably much more fun for you because you don't get scared and poop anymore. Pretty soon you won't even feel a little sick either. Plus, you get to ride in that special place with Chester. How very
handsome you both look! Bet you were glad to get back home and crash! Hope you are well rested for another adventure soon.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Love reading about your adventures from your perspective Manny - and you are a fabulous writer for being so young!


----------



## elly

Today we are just chilling. Mum says we have been in enough trouble for one day :doh: I surely don't know what she can mean by that!  My brother made me climb over the fence to the empty chicken coop and dig, I really didnt mean to! I didn't mean to poop in the dining room either, it kinda just happened! :uhoh: It's always Chesters fault, it's never me :no:
Mum says we are going to another Ringcraft class tonight but it's a different one this time and I will meet even more friends. I surely hope so, I can't wait!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Smart Manny! You are very creative: those are some pretty good tactics to get your toys back from Chester .... good work! _We_ wouldn't have thought of climbing the gate and pooping in the house to get our toys back.


----------



## HolDaisy

Love the photo of you in the car with Chester Manny, what happy boys you are! Looks like you're having so much fun, and of course we believe you that Chester is encouraging your naughty ways  haha!


----------



## elly

Last night I went to my Ringcraft. It was a different one and everyone was very nice. I made a new friend called Hector and I liked him a lot but then he got a bit cross so I hid beside my Daddy :uhoh:
I was good in the big black thing again and sat with my Mum. I didn't poop but Mum said I had pooped and weeeed so much I couldn't have any left in me :doh:
This is me in the car


----------



## elly

Did I tell you I met a big black and white thing that Mum said is called a cow?! I was a bit scared but Chester told me it was fine and Mum said it's not even real! Well if that's not a real one I don't think I want to meet one that is! Here's my brother, he's very brave


----------



## Belle's Mom

Glad to hear you did not poop in the black thing - even if you were empty - that gives good practice what your mum wants and pooping in it does not make her happy.

That is a big cow - Chester is brave, but when you are Chester's size you will be braver too.


----------



## elly

I promise I tried to be brave .... here's me


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Be careful Manny...that thing, the cow, has chased me and my boy into more than one river while out fishing. You're very wise to keep your distance cause they didn't want to play.  Now fishing on the other hand is a ton of fun...maybe you could sweet talk your mum & dad to take you and your brother out sometime. 

Pete & Woody


----------



## Belle's Mom

Manny - You look like you were brave. I just love reading about your adventures.


----------



## dborgers

Manny, I've been busy for a few days and just caught up on your adventures.

BTW, you looked brave to me while facing down that fake cow.


----------



## HolDaisy

Well done Manny meeting the cow. Wait until you get to meet a real one someday or a horse! Sammy loves the horses, he thinks they're giant dogs that he needs to play with!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

elly said:


> I promise I tried to be brave .... here's me


 Well, of course you were being brave! But we think you may have been a little confused about that big hanging bag with the two fingers. They're not exactly like the round wobbly things, but pretty close -- these are girl things.


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you are SO darned cute!!! GRF's own "Dog With A Blog"


----------



## pb2b

dborgers said:


> Manny, you are SO darned cute!!! GRF's own "Dog With A Blog"



Dlog


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Here I am in my 'Dlog'! haha, pb2b  I am getting good at jumping up on the settee with my brother. My Mum says 'no' because it's bad for my legs but Im much too quick for her  

Today I jumped up and then went to scratch my ear. The next thing I knew..I fell off! It didn't hurt a lot and I jumped back up again but here's my brother and I and I think he's laughing at me :yuck: I don't think that's very kind, do you?


----------



## elly

Hey, you know I told you that I went to a different Ringcraft the other night?! Well here I am learning all my lessons :uhoh: I think I did good  I learned walk, stand, turn and watch :uhoh: It was a lot of fun!


----------



## Doug

Manny you crack me up  I always look forward to seeing what you are up to every day. I love seeing the world through your fresh eyes. I am a big fan of your brother too. I wish that he could join you in all of your adventures. You are both so adorable no wonder your Mum loves you so very much! Please take extra good care of her, she is special. 
Congratulations on all of the love and light you have already brought into this world


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you're the cutest little bug! 

Hey, your big brother only laughed at you because you're so cute


----------



## HolDaisy

It does look like Chester is laughing at you Manny but I think it's only because you remind him of him when he was a baby  Looks like you did so well at training too! Have a great weekend with your lovely family! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Omg. You are a hoot!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Please can someone tell my brother to stop taking my ball?! I think he's laughing at me again too!!​


----------



## swishywagga

Oh, he is just playing Manny!. I love your other brother Robert too, he carries his whole house around on his back x


----------



## elly

We have had some nice weather this week but then someone turned the sun off and that wet stuff hit me on the head again :yuck: In the mornings my brother and I like to listen to the birds. They sing pretty songs :smooch:When the wet stuff starts though, Mum makes us go indoors :doh:


----------



## elly

After we watch the birds we like to have our breakfast. Then we play a while & have a little rest :uhoh:


----------



## elly

Next week I am going to meet my sister. Mum said she's been somewhere called Canada. Mum said she will love me very much and I know I will love her. :smooch: My sister said she wants to be able to pick me up and hopes I haven't grown too big already. Mum said she may have a struggle as this was me last week! What do you think!?


----------



## swishywagga

Manny your sister is going to love you so much. What a wonderful family you have, you are such a lucky puppy x


----------



## *Laura*

Oh Manny I can't believe I've missed your thread. I'm so happy to meet you  Your sister is going to love you so much. I can't wait to read more about your adventures and see pictures as you grow into a big boy


----------



## ang.suds

Oh Manny and Chester, this is the greatest thread! I love all of your adventures!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I can't believe I missed this thread! Manny, you are so cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

My Mum says I'm like a rug. I don't know why ...


----------



## elly

I had a new adventure!  Yesterday we went to a big place that my Mum said was called a pet store! It was full of lovely smells and goodies and I met these little guys! Mum said they weren't for my dinner...but I promise I only wanted to play! :doh:


----------



## elly

My teacher said I was a very good boy yesterday :smooch: and I had learned a lot!  My Daddy practiced 'down' with me and gave me lots of chicken!


----------



## elly

Here I am learning 'stay'  and I think I did it well!  My trainer gave me some of her liver cake so I will always do well for her


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw, well done Manny with 'down' and 'stay'...what a clever little boy you are! Your family must be very proud of the beautiful little golden you're growing up into


----------



## love never dies

super cute puppy


----------



## elly

I have a surprise for Auntie Swishywagga  Yesterday I went in the big black thing to a special place called Felpham. It was my first trip to the seaside and we had so much fun! 
Auntie Swishywagga, do you know this place!?


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Manny, we have been watching all of your new adventures. You have grown so much!
Very soon, your Mum will not be able to pick you up like a baby anymore. But don't worry, you can still sit on her lap on your sofa and get cuddles.

Tell Chester that we said hello and that he is doing a wonderful job of being a big brother!

P.S. Are you getting your new big boy teeth yet? Give us a smile so we can see!


----------



## swishywagga

elly said:


> I have a surprise for Auntie Swishwagga  Yesterday I went in the big black thing to a special place called Felpham. It was my first trip to the seaside and we had so much fun!
> Auntie Swishywagga, do you know this place!?


Oh Manny, you made me all emotional, when I was little just like you I spent every summer in Felpham, in fact I probably saw your mum!. I hope this place turns out to be the special place it is for me for you too x:wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

P. S. Manny, if you look really carefully you can see a 10 year old Auntie Swishy in that photo!, ask your mum to take you to The Boat House Restaurant for an ice cream! x


----------



## elly

Here is my first time on the beach. I liked it a lot but the wind blew my hair a lot. Mum said we can do something called swimming when the weathers nicer. Chester says that's lots and lots of fun  
I didn't like the journey though. :yuck: I didn't poop but my dinner came out of my mouth. Chester said its gross and made him feel as if his might too but he doesn't eat a lot so I think he was ok :uhoh:


----------



## elly

Ssssh, don't tell Mum but sometimes I get a bit bored of waiting for her to finish on her black thing so that I can come on here to write to you all. I could borrow this one of Dads but I don't know his password


----------



## dborgers

Manny, have you tried the software program Dragon. You bark, it types


----------



## hotel4dogs

I can't believe I've missed this thread. Just now sat and read the whole thing from start to finish, and it is amazing, awesome, and wonderful!


----------



## elly

dborgers said:


> Manny, have you tried the software program Dragon. You bark, it types


I use the dictate programme that comes on the Ipad and it's really very good. It seems to know my bark pitches and doesn't need much editing :uhoh: I would still need Dads password though to use his ipad wouldn't I?  If you know it, could you whisper it to me please  I promise not to tell!


----------



## elly

I think Im blushing! Im so happy and waggy you found me  
I hope this means you'll visit again! :bowl:


hotel4dogs said:


> I can't believe I've missed this thread. Just now sat and read the whole thing from start to finish, and it is amazing, awesome, and wonderful!


----------



## swishywagga

hotel4dogs said:


> I can't believe I've missed this thread. Just now sat and read the whole thing from start to finish, and it is amazing, awesome, and wonderful!


Isn't it great, I look forward to reading Manny's blog everyday. Today's posts especially bought back so many memories for me!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw, how cute that you went to Auntie Swishy's place of special memories Manny! The photo of you on the beach is just adorable. I also look forward to reading your blog updates. Sammy says he wish he was having as much fun as you! Hopefully he's going on his first visit to the beach later on this summer to a place called Wales he said


----------



## elly

Mummy said my legs are so funny when I go to sleep and my fur is like a lamb :doh: I don't know what she means, do you!?!


----------



## tine434

Ohhh! Lamb chop  a bug ole lamb chop right there.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Honestly Manny, how can you get any cuter?!!!!!


----------



## elly

I have been practicing things from Puppy School. I think I am doing well, I know I try and I really like Mummy's treats  She said they are called cooked chicken. Mum swapped with Dad and we learned to 'stay' and 'come' going through this gate. It was quite fun but I was a bit scared when my Mum closed the gate as I thought she was leaving me :doh: Then she opened it and said 'Manny come' so I did quickly just in case the gate closed again!


----------



## elly

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Honestly Manny, how can you get any cuter?!!!!!


I try! Mum and Dad say my legs are springing up and I look funny but I like to call it 'cute' too  Right now though I feel very tired, I think my growing legs make me weary. 
Please excuse me whilst I have a little nap :sleeping:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Manny, you are adorable!


----------



## HolDaisy

Manny - the way you sleep with your legs like that is just how Sammy's Auntie Daisy used to nap 
What a clever boy you are at puppy class, you're doing so well. Enjoy your puppy nap and update us what you've been up to when you next get chance!


----------



## elly

Im just having a night in watching tv. I really like programmes with bright colours and nice noises. What do you like best?


----------



## dborgers

Manny, do you have Animal Planet over there in the UK? They have lots of shows about animals. I think you'd especially like the show about young orangutans called "Orangutan Island". They're really cute. Like you


----------



## elly

I think I'm in trouble. I'm not sure why. Chester and I were just trying to help Mum and Dad by carrying out a few gardening chores. I think Dad made us a nice fun pot too for when we get bored and we did get a little bored this morning. It had lots of lovely dark soft stuff in it that flew high in the air when we flipped it with our feet. It was such fun :yipee:
Mum seemed to get a little crazy :crazy: and took me upstairs to the big white scarey thing and she put lots of bubbly water on me and sprayed me with wet stuff. I was a bit scared :nervous: but I tried to be brave. I only tried to jump out eleven times :uhoh:
Chester had wet stuff sprayed on his legs too but he didnt mind, he's big and brave and grown up and I hope I will be like him one day :smooch: Mum put us outside to dry as she said she had to wash the floor. I don't know why, I think it looked ok!


----------



## swishywagga

Manny, I think you would like Big Barn Farm, it has a really cute puppy in it called Digger, Barnaby says he thinks you would like him!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

elly said:


> Im just having a night in watching tv. I really like programmes with bright colours and nice noises. What do you like best?


:wave:Hi Manny! Oooooh...I like watching TV, too! Here is a picture of me watching cartoons. Those bright colors and happy noises are really fun to watch, but lately I like anything with eyes. Cartoon eyes are fun, and other animals, too. I get so excited that I can't help but make oooooh-ooooooh-oooooh noises. (Mom and Dad say I sound like a monkey).

P.S. What IS that brown stuff on you? Was it fun?

Happy day to you,
Roxi


----------



## tine434

:doh:

Don't worry manny. I have to get in the big white thing too, mom always says.... "stinky boy, time for a bath!" So I think they call the big white thing a "bath". Pssttt. It's always fun if you shake right in the middle of getting the bubbles rinsed off 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Manny, we have been watching all of your new adventures. You have grown so much!
> Very soon, your Mum will not be able to pick you up like a baby anymore. But don't worry, you can still sit on her lap on your sofa and get cuddles.
> 
> Tell Chester that we said hello and that he is doing a wonderful job of being a big brother!
> 
> P.S. Are you getting your new big boy teeth yet? Give us a smile so we can see!



Hi! I don't think I have my big boy teeth yet  This is my best smile, can you see any in there!?! :uhoh:


----------



## elly

I have been thinking today about my trip to the beach place. I really liked it a lot. I hope I go again. This was my big brother and me looking at that big big water. He kept me safe. I was very glad


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Manny, the beach place is lots of fun, and guess what, it's a great place to dig and your parents probably won't mind.


----------



## HolDaisy

What a beautiful picture of you and Chester on the beach


----------



## elly

It was even more fun at the beach because we practiced things from my Puppy School  Chester wanted to play it too and we did a very good down and stay :yes: ... but then I got up :doh:


----------



## elly

My Dad found a fish called Cuttle. I thought it was for me but it was was for my Tortoise brother called Robert. He carries a big heavy house on his back so I think he needs lots of food to keep him strong. Like I do.  Dad said he doesn't eat it though, it's to help keep his mouth nice. :uhoh: 
We thought it was something yummy for us so we had our best sits looking at Dad nicely :wave: :smooch:


----------



## Belle's Mom

Manny - you have such a fabulous blog and are such a doll! Hearing about your adventurous is just fabulous and I enjoy reading about them everyday.


----------



## dborgers

Manny, Cuttle fish are probably the most amazing fish in the ocean. They can change shape and color to match their surroundings, or flash like a neon sign. Pretty neat. Maybe they'll put on a show for you.


----------



## elly

Today is so exciting. I want you all to know. 
I MET MY SISTER!!! 
She has been a long way away in a place called Canada and I hadn't met her yet  but now I have and I love her so much! :smooch: 
My big brother was very happy too


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Just look at that big smile you have sitting on your big sister's lap! We can see your little boy teeth. You and Chester look like you are out of this world with happiness -- so does she.

Your beach day pictures are beautiful and look like so much fun for you and Chester! Maybe soon Chester can teach you how to swim!


----------



## swishywagga

Oh Manny, I am so glad that your sister is home, and what a wonderful photo of the three of you x


----------



## tine434

See, you weren't too big to be held!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Manny, 

Everyone looks SO happy!! Bet you aren't minding the extra snuggles, are ya, little guy?


----------



## pb2b

happy happy!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw, so glad that your sister had a safe journey home Manny. I bet she couldn't wait to come home to meet you and see Chester again! You're growing up into such a handsome little boy. Have a great weekend (I hear that we've got nice weather, so make sure you post us pics of you and your brother having fun in the garden )


----------



## elly

My sister is still sleeping :doh: My Mum said shes got something called jet lag. I don't know what it is but I wish it would make her wake up so we can play :uhoh:
I have got Puppy School again today. I hope my friend Fudge is there. Theres a puppy there that Mum said is an Akita and he doesnt seem to like me much. When we all play he growls at all the pups but he runs away from me :yuck:
My Mum said Im in trouble again. I don't know what Ive done. I showed her my treasure and she didnt think it was nice. I think it's lovely, :smooch: what do you think!?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Heehee, Manny-nice treasure! Maybe you shouldn't dig in Mum's garden...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom

Sounds like the Akita picks on the other pups, but is scared of you because you are tough stuff! So glad your sister is home - I bet your mum is excited also. Maybe as a treat to your mum you need to lay off the garden for a day or two.....I know you are trying to master your gardening skills, but she does not seem to like your version of gardening....just a thought.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Manny, Mum knows you are the real treasure!


----------



## elly

I've been to puppy school and it was very very hot. My trainer said I am making lots of progress but I just wanted to lay under the tree.


----------



## *Laura*

That's a beautiful picture. .....and I'm glad you've finally met your sister


----------



## elly

Its very lovely weather here. :redhot: The hottest time so far this year my Dad said. Last night I went to the park when it was a little cooler with Chester, my Mum and two sisters and we had a lot of fun. A lot of people wanted to stroke me and I got to run on a very long line like a big boy. I peed and I pooped and I sat when I was told. My Mum was very happy. :smooch: Mum brought us some liver cake for our puppy school practice and I will do anything for that :yummy:


----------



## dborgers

I'll bet you enjoyed that running around on the long line, didn't ya? Makes me think of a song "Born Free"... 

The preview pic on the video reminds me of you and Chester. Just think, pretty soon you'll have a mane too!!


----------



## elly

I think I told you all about my cool brother Robert. He carries his house around so he must be very strong. I like him a lot and he likes me. Mum says he is meant to be nervous but he isn't scared of anything and he's definitely not scared of me. :smooch: Now that the sun is shining he is in the garden lots more and I like to look after him and check he's ok


----------



## elly

My sisters very pleased she can still pick me up. She calls me a fatty but I know it's just for fun  When I was thirteen weeks I weighed 13.9kgs so maybe it isn't! :doh:


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> I'll bet you enjoyed that running around on the long line, didn't ya? Makes me think of a song "Born Free"...
> 
> The preview pic on the video reminds me of you and Chester. Just think, pretty soon you'll have a mane too!!
> 
> Born Free - Matt Monro ... - YouTube


That's one of my favourite songs, and to think that Matt Monro started out as a London Bus Conductor!


----------



## HolDaisy

Great pics of Manny and Chester over the weekend  
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

This morning my brother and I thought we should check if some items in Mums kitchen were recyclable or not. Chester said we should so of course I just followed  
There was a blue sponge that did break apart into lots of pieces when pulled so we thought that coud be used again somewhere and Dads empty water bottle that Chester took charge of and tested with his big teeth. We think it's maybe recyclable plastic but the bird table I put through a carry and drag test didnt fare too well. 
My Mum didnt seem to appreciate it as much as we thought she would but we just tried our best :uhoh:


----------



## elly

Mum picked it all up for us so maybe she didnt mind after all :smooch:


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

You two boys brings a laugh every day -- such innocent antics can't help but do that!

"Ooooh Manny! I watched Beavers on TV yesterday! They are so much fun and so cute! They do not carry their houses on their backs like Robert, but they make them in the water! And guess what?! They like to chew sticks, too!" (Roxi):smooch:


----------



## dborgers

Manny, as you'll find out, gardening takes awhile to learn. Great first attempt!! LOL


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Mom to Mum: Remembering our Honey Penny's gardening days: while living in Smokey Mtns., NC, we used to put out suet balls for the birds. One morning we noticed the suet ball was missing from the string (it was the size of a softball) and wondered where it went. Miss Penny was a little greasy around her lips, and we realized that she had eaten THE WHOLE SUET BALL!! The only outcome we had from that was that her coat was VERY shiny for a couple of months after that! So, hang
those suet balls very high to keep Chester and Manny from devouring them...


----------



## elly

I really love having my sister back from that place called Canada. Now I have two and Chester and I can share or have one each  They like to take us to the park with my Mum and although Im not allowed to walk as far as Chester we still have a lot of fun :wavey:


----------



## elly

This is my sister and I having a little rest. Chester is having his big boys walk and doing big boy things. Im just small but one day I will go with him too. Whilst we wait my sister plays fun things with me and gives me liver cake if I do what she tells me to do. I hope Chester doesn't walk fast


----------



## elly

I have been learning more down and stays and sometimes I can stay down quite a long time  Sometimes though I am thinking of so many nice things I can't keep my head thinking about what I should do and the nice things in my head make me do things I shouldn't :doh:


----------



## dborgers

Manny,

Per your wishes, and since you have liver cakes and your sister playing with you, I wish Chester a fantastic walk ... at this guy's pace


----------



## elly

dborgers said:


> Manny,
> 
> Per your wishes, and since you have liver cakes and your sister playing with you, I wish Chester a fantastic walk ... at this guy's pace



Thankyou Uncle dborgers! :smooch: I could maybe get Chester to take lessons from my other brother Robert who also carries his house on his back?! Great idea, thanks!!


----------



## dborgers

elly said:


> Thankyou Uncle dborgers! :smooch: I could maybe get Chester to take lessons from my other brother Robert who also carries his house on his back?! Great idea, thanks!!


Liver cakes? Sister to play with? Turtle for Chester to learn from? SLAM DUNK, Manny!


----------



## elly

My brother has special food to eat. Our vet Uncle Mark said he has a sick tummy that blows up when he eats things it doesn't like. My mum said its called 'Allergies' :uhoh: and inflamed bowel :uhoh: ..... I think. 
He just eats duck although lately he ate some lamb as well because he wasnt eating anything at all :doh: Mum said I eat enough for ten dogs!  I would definitely eat my dinner if it was duck! :smooch:
If I am good, my Mum gives me the tray to lick out and chase round the kitchen. Of course I am always good so I always get the tray


----------



## JeanieBeth

elly said:


> My big brother and I like to get up early in the morning and go out to play. Our favourite game is Snarley and bitey face and we rough and tumble a lot. My mum gets a bit worried as she says Chester doesn't know he weighs a ton. She says Im just little and could easily get squashed ... but she doesn't know my tactics. There's two wobbly round things near his back legs and I tug on them hard. It must be like an off button or something as he jumps up very quickly and tells me off...but at least I don't get squashed! :uhoh:


????? 
You are too cute!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Tonight we had some very sad news. My Mum has been crying and Chester didnt want to play. His sister suddenly went to a place called Rainbow Bridge and won't be coming back. She's very beautiful and I feel sorry I won't get to meet her now. I know she must be special if she's my big brothers twin. Yes, Im sad.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Manny - so sorry your family has such sad news. Give your mum some extra kisses tonight.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Manny, we know how sad you must be feeling for Chester and your Mum. Because you are still little, it is hard for you to understand why they are so sad. This is a time for you to be a big boy and be very good and quiet for Mum and Chester. Giving them lots of quiet cuddles and kisses is a very big boy thing, and it will help them with their sadness. Give Chester soft hugs and kisses from us... (Wrigley and Roxi)


----------



## dborgers

Manny, your post made me a little sad too.

Hey, go give your mum a gentle kiss and do something to make her laugh. Then please tell her we'll be thinking about her during Chester's vet visit and hoping for the best.


----------



## elly

My Mum says thank you to you all for good wishes for Chesters vet visit and our sad times about Chesters sister. My Mum still cries and everyone still has sad faces. 
We took my brother to the vet today, I like Uncle Mark and I think he likes me. My sister stood me on a big black thing and some numbers kept moving. They said I am 16.8 kilograms but I thought I was a Golden Retriever  
I didn't poop or be sick in the car so I think I must be grown up now but I still can't see over the car seat like my brother :no:


----------



## abradshaw71

Elly, Chester, and Manny - I'm so sorry for the loss of Chester's sister. It is so hard to understand why they leave us so quickly and so young. 

Thank you for the picture of you and Chester in the car. It made me smile after reading such heartbreaking news of your loss.

Allison and Josie


----------



## elly

This is the big black thing they put me on at the vets today and said I was 16.8 kilograms. I had to stand still but I find that hard. My legs get fidgety and my nose gets twitchy, it all smells very nice at the vets but I did try very hard :uhoh:


----------



## elly

My Mum said we are very special to her and when she was sad last night she saw us sleeping and it made her smile. I like my Mum to smile and I like to sleep :smooch:


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you're growing up fast. Before you know it, you'll be looking over that car seat like Chester 

Please give your mom a kiss and tell her how sorry we are about Chester's sister.

BTW, wasn't Chester going to have a test at the vet today? Is he OK?


----------



## elly

dborgers said:


> Manny, you're growing up fast. Before you know it, you'll be looking over that car seat like Chester
> 
> Please give your mom a kiss and tell her how sorry we are about Chester's sister.
> 
> BTW, wasn't Chester going to have a test at the vet today? Is he OK?


Hello Uncle dborgers :wavey:

Chester did see Uncle Mark today but I don't know what happened. I stayed in the big room outside with my sister. Mum said she will write somewhere else here about what happened. I gave my Mum a kiss and told her what you said and she said thank you, you are very kind :smooch:


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry to hear about Chester's sister  you must all be feeling so sad. Give your Mom and big brother Chester extra cuddles. I love all the photos of you with Chester, you both look so happy together - it's so cute to see. We love all your adorable photos Manny!


----------



## hubbub

Manny, Thank you for sharing your blog with us. It's brought a load of smiles to my face over the last few days. I'm so sorry to hear about Chester's sister - I know you'll keep lifting your Mum and Chester's spirits.


----------



## elly

MyMum said it's going to be something called summer soon when the sun will shine more and everything's nice. She said I should be prepared. I think I'm ready 


Manny in his sunnies - YouTube


----------



## tine434

Bahahaha 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

I thought you might like to see my best tackles with my brother. I know he's big but I think I do pretty well  
In particular please note my 'sideways hip charge and hit' and 'back leap'.  
He must be pretty scared with my fierce face too 


Playtime - YouTube


----------



## swishywagga

Oh Manny, you are so cute, I am so pleased your mum posted a video of you and your big brother!


----------



## dborgers

Great 'head trap' technique too, Manny!


----------



## elly

dborgers said:


> Great 'head trap' technique too, Manny!



Thankyou Uncle db!! I practice lot!


----------



## tine434

So Manny.... what are you MOST looking forward to doing when you get big like Chester?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Manny I love reading your posts and can see you are going to be one smart
golden boy. Please give your momma extra kisses today for me & Sheldon.
I was so sorry to read the sad news about Chester's sister.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just catching up with Manny's blog. The videos are wonderful, so fun to see you and Chester in action  Your shades are just adorable Manny...hopefully we'll get some nice sunshine soon so you'll be able to wear them. Have a great bank holiday weekend!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

tine434 said:


> So Manny.... what are you MOST looking forward to doing when you get big like Chester?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Im MOST looking forward to having my dinner bowl the same size as Chesters! And FULL of food please!


----------



## elly

Today I saw something exciting on the box that shows bright colours and makes fun noises. There was a lot of that wet stuff and something called ice and then it all came apart and these HUGE fish swam through that Mum said were called Whales! :uhoh: 
I liked it a lot but when I barked at them my Mum said they wouldn't be able to hear me


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

elly said:


> Today I saw something exciting on the box that shows bright colours and makes fun noises. There was a lot of that wet stuff and something called ice and then it all came apart and these HUGE fish swam through that Mum said were called Whales! :uhoh:
> I liked it a lot but when I barked at them my Mum said they wouldn't be able to hear me


 I really, really like the picture of you watching the big black box, Manny! When I was watching lots of fish in the sea yesterday, I thought of you and wondered if you had seen them yet. I think they were swimming from my
box to your box so that you could see them, too! Even though we are far apart, we can tell each other about the different kinds of animals that we see and bark at! Ask your Mum if you can be my pen pal...(Roxy)

P.S. Wrigley is like Chester: he would rather sit on the sofa and watch what is going on outside our window. He says "Hello, Chester. Hope you are feeling better now. You must be, because you are wrestling with Manny."


----------



## pb2b

Henry likes TV too  He told me to tell you that hockey is fun to watch. Ha




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

My Mum bought my brother and I new teddies. We play with them a lot but Mum said we may pull off their ears if we play tug too much :doh: Chester always takes mine so I take his and Mum says we must be kind and share. :yuck: I love my teddy too much and I don't want to. I want him just for me. :smooch:


----------



## swishywagga

Oh Manny I am glad you love your teddies. Don't worry if you chew off an ear or a nose you can send them to me at the stuffed animal hospital x


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw you look so cute with your new teddy Manny, you're growing up so quickly. You remind me of Sammy when he was a baby. I shouldn't tell you Manny...but Sammy used to pull lots of bits off his toys. I'm sure if you rip your teddy by mistake and you ask nicely then your Mommy will magically make another one appear


----------



## dborgers

Manny, I don't know how you do it, but you get cuter every day


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Manny, you are adorable with your teddy!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

just love you with your new teddy! :smooch: You do get cuter every day!? You definitely have captured some hearts on this forum ...


----------



## elly

My brother likes to sleep a lot. Maybe that's how he grew so big. 
My Mum tells me I need to have rest times so that I grow as I'm still such a baby but I don't feel like a baby so I don't think I do! :uhoh: 
I like to make my Mum happy so I try to nap with Chester but my mind gets so busy it doesn't stop my fidgets :doh:


----------



## fourlakes

Just have to say again how much I love Manny's blog! You really need to turn it into a book - maybe a children's book. Just adorable and so well written. Thanks for posting.


----------



## GoldenMum

Manny, I don't get to come on here so much these days; but I wanted to thank you. Your silly posts are keeping me sane right now.....


----------



## elly

Today my Mums been out. Someone she knows had to go to the place like Rainbow Bridge but for humans and Mum went to say goodbye and drink coffee and eat sandwiches. 
I got to stay with my sister and Chester and we did some fun training and I dug a nice hole. 
My sister gave me a nice cuddle so I don't think she saw it. :smooch:
When my Mum came home I was outside making it bigger ... so unfortunately she did!


----------



## Belle's Mom

With that face Manny I am sure your mum was not too upset......


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

What an innocent face you have! How could anyone possibly be upset at you digging holes ... your Mum surely doesn't really get upset, she is just pretending.


----------



## HolDaisy

Manny, you're growing up so fast. It sounds like you had lots of fun with your sister and Chester. Tizer is just like you with digging, he loves it! I bet your Mom lets you get away with everything with that adorable little face 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

I think I'm in trouble again. Mum said it was a bit quiet outside and found my brother and I in Dads flower bed. We only squashed a few plants and the hole grew big like magic! Honest! :uhoh: 
Chester was quicker than me and got out as soon as Mum yelled!  I tried to look like a good boy but Mum said the fact I was IN the hole and had mud all over me... kinda gave the game away :doh: 
I think I look pretty clean,.. Don't you!?


----------



## elly

Its very tiring growing a lot .. and digging  I am so happy my Mum bought us the teddies, mine helps me go to sleep


----------



## dborgers

Hole digging is HARD WORK, Manny. No wonder you need a nap.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Manny, we love digging, too! Mom doesn't get mad, because she understands it's just something we NEED to do -- like eating or chewing. Dad always yells at us (nicely, because he's not mean at all) and covers our holes back up. Mom tells him to let us have just one special hole each, that way he won't have so much work to do.


----------



## GoldenMum

Manny, you look way too innocent to have gotten into the garden digging holes. I think your brother, the tortoise did it, slow but steady!


----------



## abradshaw71

Happy Birthday, Chester! You mum mentioned your turned 4 today on another thread. Hope you and your little brother have a splendid day.

Allison and Josie


----------



## elly

Today has been so so exciting. My brother was four. I went to his party and we ate lots of food. Well, I ate lots of food  We played games and got toys and I ate my first sausages. Mum made a cake that dogs can eat and I had two slices and even Chester ate his!
The boys next door came round and we all wore hats. 
I hope Chester is five tomorrow so we can do it all again :uhoh:


----------



## elly

Before the party we went to the park. We had duck treats and played with Mum and Dad. 
Chester had his hair cut after breakfast and he looks more like me now  
I think we are handsome :smooch:


----------



## elly

We ate our cake from plates with lovely colours on. It tasted so good! I asked Chester to leave some crumbs for me but he ate all his up!  Luckily Mum gave us more and we ate all that up too! Mum said if Im very good I can take some to puppy school tomorrow for my treats! 
I am going to be very very good!


----------



## elly

When I had finished all my food the boys showed me how to play frisbee with my plate  I had a lot of fun but they said Im not meant to rip it all up when I catch it! :doh: 
I tried harder next time and did a good 'leave' 
Then I ripped it up :uhoh:


----------



## swishywagga

Sweet Manny, what an amazing day you've had. You got to eat sausages and cake, and have so much fun with your wonderful family!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

What a special day you and Chester had today! Isn't it fun when little boys and girls come 'round to play with you and share birthday treats? You both look so very handsome in your pictures. And, yes, Chester does looks more like you now -- or is it that you look more like him because you are getting big?


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you are SO cute I'm tempted to swim the big pond so I can hug on you. 

- Uncle Danny


----------



## pb2b

Happy birthday Chester! Looks like you had a great day!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy birthday Chester! Manny, those pics are all adorable...you look so happy  It looks like you all had a wonderful day!


----------



## dborgers

:doh: And a *SUPER HAPPY BIRTHDAY* to your big brother, CHESTER!!!


----------



## elly

Mum said to tell you that you had better start swimming now as Im getting big very quickly.  Hurry Uncle db, hurry! I will watch out of the window for you :uhoh:


dborgers said:


> Manny, you are SO cute I'm tempted to swim the big pond so I can hug on you.
> 
> - Uncle Danny


----------



## dborgers

elly said:


> Mum said to tell you that you had better start swimming now as Im getting big very quickly.  Hurry Uncle db, hurry! I will watch out of the window for you :uhoh:


It should only take me until about your 4th birthday to swim there. SPLASH!!! I'm leaving now, Manny!!


----------



## *Laura*

dborgers said:


> It should only take me until about your 4th birthday to swim there. SPLASH!!! I'm leaving now, Manny!!


Manny give your big brother a big Happy Birthday kiss from me. I'm glad you enjoyed so many good birthday treats. Lucky boy 
(Danny remember to take off the silk shirt LOL)


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Just curious about something: on Chester's birthday thread you called Manny "Manny moo." How did you come up with that nickname? I called my Tosh "Toshy Moo" because he loved to graze on grass (or any plant matter) like a cow ... is Manny a grazer, too?


----------



## fourlakes

OMG Manny, you're going to be as big as your brother soon! Happy Birthday to Chester.


----------



## elly

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Just curious about something: on Chester's birthday thread you called Manny "Manny moo." How did you come up with that nickname? I called my Tosh "Toshy Moo" because he loved to graze on grass (or any plant matter) like a cow ... is Manny a grazer, too?



This isn't Manny here, this is Elly  as I just need to jump in and reply whilst Manny is snoozing :wave:
It was one of my daughters who gave him the 'moo' extra, he does graze, actually he chomps, lol, alongside his brother! I call him Manny kin a lot as he's such a doll but I call him Manny moo too as it suits him so much and he's such a character.

Oops, I better run..Manny is waking up..I don't want him to find me on here!


----------



## elly

You may have heard that my brother has a special diet. He was only allowed duck and oats but now he has lamb too and he seems to like it. I have a food for puppies and it's very nice but it's dry and Chester gets to have meaty wet stuff! All I get are these trays to lick out and chase round the garden...


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you poor baby.  Hey, little buddy, the food your mom is giving you is to help you grow as big as Chester. And when you are, all the wet goodness will be your buffet every night.

BTW, I decided I'd better not try to swim all the way across the big pond (with no silk shirt to hold me back either ). The currents would throw me off, I'd end up in another country far away from you, plus my boys and girl and wife would miss me a whole lot for the next 4 years. So here's a great big hug from 3000+ miles away (that's a VERY LONG way to swim, Manny. Don't try it ).


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

elly said:


> This isn't Manny here, this is Elly  as I just need to jump in and reply whilst Manny is snoozing :wave:
> It was one of my daughters who gave him the 'moo' extra, he does graze, actually he chomps, lol, alongside his brother! I call him Manny kin a lot as he's such a doll but I call him Manny moo too as it suits him so much and he's such a character.
> 
> Oops, I better run..Manny is waking up..I don't want him to find me on here!


How funny that he is a grazer nicknamed "Moo", too! And you won't believe this: One of Tosh's other nicknames was Little Man, and that somehow morphed into Mannykin! Tosh was a real character, too. What a personality he had ... maybe that's what I see in little Manny that makes me laugh so much!

Oh, and I can see that Manny rules the household already!:uhoh:


----------



## elly

I know this is my blog..or dlog...but Im so proud of my brother I wanted to show you what he did!  We went to a fun place in a big field and met lots of people and dogs. We tried lots of things and everyone stroked me and Mum said it was to raise money for dogs for war people who have been hurt fighting. 
My brother has always wanted to do something with lots of running and jumping and I think I want to too :crossfing Mum said its called Agility and Chester tried it with my Trainer lady and my Dad. Everyone said how good he was and fast for such a big dog and he did everything right and the trainer lady said my Dad did too. :uhoh:


----------



## hubbub

Manny, I know you must be very proud of your big bro'  He's a fine leader to follow...even if that includes some muddy puddles on occasion


----------



## HolDaisy

Wow, look at Chester go! You must have been so proud of him 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

My brother has started doing something new with me. :uhoh: I think I like it, I think he does! :doh: 

Maybe its kisses or maybe he thinks I need a wash


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Go Chester! Your ears are even flying! You and your Dad look like the perfect team.
He is having just as much fun as you are!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Go Chester! Your ears are even flying! You and your Dad look like the perfect team.
He is having just as much fun as you are!


----------



## elly

Well here I was just sitting and chilling and look who wanders past! :doh: I think I live in a funny house..but hey, look at his! :uhoh:


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Manny, I love the photo of you and Robert x


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw, so cute. All goldens are so gentle with other animals Manny and you are a fine example of that  what a good boy you are. Hope you've had fun today. Sammy isn't happy because he doesn't like the rain and he got soaked on his walk earlier...his coat goes darker and wavy when it gets wet, he sends you big golden cuddles!


----------



## elly

Today was a big day and Mummy said if I'm very very good a fairy might come tonight with a present for me! This is what Mum found on the floor, apparently it came out of my mouth!!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

elly said:


> Today was a big day and Mummy said if I'm very very good a fairy might come tonight with a present for me! This is what Mum found on the floor, apparently it came out of my mouth!!


:wave:Wow! Manny, let us be the first to congratulate you on your first day of becoming a big boy! We can't wait to hear what that fairy brings for you -- something very special, for sure! (Wrigley & Roxi)


----------



## HolDaisy

Aww Manny, you're growing up! Hope the golden tooth fairy brings you something very special 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Thank you. : The fairy did come and she brought me two rice bones! I really love rice bones so she must have known! 
Mum said they will probably help me lose some more teeth and then the fairy will visit me again! I like my brother a lot so I decided to share  We both had one each and they were yummy  Heres me eating mine :wave:







Tosh's Legacy said:


> :wave:Wow! Manny, let us be the first to congratulate you on your first day of becoming a big boy! We can't wait to hear what that fairy brings for you -- something very special, for sure! (Wrigley & Roxi)


----------



## elly

Im not sure the fairy is going to visit even if I lose all my teeth today! Oh boy Im in trouble  I couldn't help it. The chicken smelt really good. :uhoh: I just jumped up and the tray with all the juices in just happened to fall on the floor. I was only trying to help Mum clear it up by licking it up. :uhoh: Mum sent me outside and she sounded cross. Then when I came back in I just happened to jump up where the chicken joint was and the plate fell to the floor and broke in lots of pieces. It gave me such a fright but Mum sent me out again  She said it was one of her good plates, part of a set  Im on the naughty step now but I have some splashes of the chicken juice on my legs to lick so I don't really mind...but don't tell Mum


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh no Manny..ooops. I'm sure your Mom will forgive you with that face, make sure you give her a big cuddle though to let her know how sorry you are. Maybe the tooth fairy will visit tomorrow if you're a good boy


----------



## elly

The only trouble with eating grass is it sometimes gets stuck in your mouth!! :doh:


----------



## Cuddysmom

Look at that mug!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Manny (moo), we see that you have been grazing. Is that piece of grass kind of like a toothpick?

How very cute you look -- and we can see your baby teeth! You are such a good boy to share your fairy rice cakes with Chester that we think your Mum will forgive you for breaking her plate. A face like yours is so charming that she can't be mad at you for long anyway.


----------



## elly

I love my Robert. And I love my hidey place where I go to look after him. The suns been shining and Im just chilling with my brother.


----------



## HolDaisy

You little cutie Manny  I'm addicted to your blog. It's one of the first threads I click on when I log on because I want to see your adorable little face and hear all about your days adventures!


----------



## Doug

Oh Manny you are so sweet and adorable even with a mouth full of grass!
Have you been eating lots of vegetables? You seem to have grown up a lot overnight!
It is an amazing and delightful thing to see 
Keep up the good work we are all so proud of you and the magic that you have brought to your special family... and this forum


----------



## elly

I really like eating. 
My Mum says I eat for England ... and the rest of the world. :uhoh: 
One of my favourite things to eat is meat that hasn't been cooked or made into biscuit and I really love it a lot. Sometimes my Mum gives me a chicken wing and my brother gets a duck leg. Last time I swallowed it whole :doh: and Mum wasnt very pleased but this time I chewed and chewed and chewed. And chewed and chewed and chewed. And chewed and chewed and chewed. I wish I could have some of my teeth back again


----------



## elly

Im sorry I don't have a picture for this but as you will realise, it would be a bit odd... and also it all happened so quickly there just wasnt time! :doh: I just wanted to tell you that today..I lifted my leg for a peepee..just like a big boy! My sister was verrrry surprised and proud


----------



## Wendy427

elly said:


> Im sorry I don't have a picture for this but as you will realise, it would be a bit odd... and also it all happened so quickly there just wasnt time! :doh: I just wanted to tell you that today..I lifted my leg for a peepee..just like a big boy! My sister was verrrry surprised and proud


Look who's a big boy now!


----------



## tine434

Wow Manny! Rem is 9 months and doesn't lift his leg yet! Check you out

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Manny, what a big grown up golden you are. Your brother Chester has taught you well


----------



## swishywagga

Wow Manny you are growing up so fast, congratulations on lifting your leg that's something to celebrate!!, here's some dancing bananas, have you tried bananas yet? :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Does the fairy give you a rice cake for doing a big boy pee-pee, too? We think your sister must have given you a great big hug for being such a big boy!


----------



## elly

I love bananas!! I always want a piece of my Mums banana when she has one  I haven't had a dancing one though!! Thank you! 


swishywagga said:


> Wow Manny you are growing up so fast, congratulations on lifting your leg that's something to celebrate!!, here's some dancing bananas, have you tried bananas yet? :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## elly

I have sooo much to tell you! :wave: Ive had such a busy and exciting morning. 
Today was my test at Puppy School and I practiced hard with my sister in the garden.  It had been raining hard and we were worried that it would be horrid for my important appointment but then the sun came out and it shone and shone and shone! 
We were all very happy and we got in the big black thing and went to the Training School where I met all my friends!  
I didn't pee or poop or be sick...just in case you wondered :yuck:


----------



## elly

When I was having my test I knew it must be important because my Mum gave my Dad some chicken and sausage for my treats if I did what I was told! I tried very hard (I like chicken and sausages  ) but it was pretty hot and I like to lay in the shade.  
We did SOOO many things like sit and sit and stay and down and weaving in and out of our friends. We did sit, stay and come through the gate and sit and come as well as heel whilst we walked by our friends. We did running to Dad when he called my name or blew the whistle. (I like the whistle!) My sister did some with me too and even my Mum. I liked it a lot but I dont like the sun  
My nice trainer lady said I had come on so much and was such a lovely boy. :smooch:


----------



## elly

Anyway, we did everything we were told and my friends and I had fun and then we had to wait and see if we had passed.  I was a bit scaredy because I hoped I had done well but a man in a bright teeshirt had to add up our scores. :crossfing I waited in the shade, my favourite place to be.


----------



## swishywagga

Manny you are perfect, and a natural winner, your family must be so proud of you x:--heart:


----------



## elly

I PASSED!!!!!! I PASSED!!!! This is my Dad and me getting my certificate from the nice trainer lady.  But when she called my name and my Dad took me to her I had to stop and pee and everyone was watching. :yuck: I think I was excited and just couldn't help it.  
Mum said it didn't matter, I had drunk lots of water and it's just what happens and no one minds. I think she's right and Im happy I graduated  Im excited to start the next training, Mum said Im doing two! One is another puppy one with lots of new friends and the other is with guns! :bowl:


----------



## swishywagga

Congratulations Manny!:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Yippee, Manny!! What a great job you did! We are all proud of you, little man!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Way to go Manny !!!!
You made your mamma and dad proud.


----------



## elly

Wow today has been super hot! My Mum says it's very hot for here anyway but not maybe for other people who live far away. My brother and I kept finding places to try to cool off and then Dad gave us this and it was fun!  Mum put our cookies in there for us and later I took my peanut butter jar in too and licked it all out!


----------



## swishywagga

Just when I thought you couldn't get any cuter!!


----------



## SadieSunshine

Congratulations Manny! You are the cutest little thing- I've been addicted to this thread!


----------



## dborgers

Manny, that almost looks like a 'pup tent'. And you are, after all, a pup


----------



## HolDaisy

Ah wow, your own tent for you and Chester...so cool. Sammy says he wants one!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

swishywagga said:


> Just when I thought you couldn't get any cuter!!


Ditto ....!!


----------



## elly

swishywagga said:


> Just when I thought you couldn't get any cuter!!



Oh,...how about this


----------



## elly

Or is this better :uhoh:


----------



## elly

Or maybe this ..... :smooch:


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Oh poor you, Manny! You look miserable in a hat. You top the cuteness scale without any accessories:smooch: -- we think no hats for you,:no: even though they _are _fun to try on. You don't look as if you are having fun! Is everybody laughing at you in your hat? Poor boy. (But the cutest one is the red and white bone hat)


----------



## HolDaisy

Too cute! Did you have fun in the pet shop Manny? It's Sammy's favourite place to visit - toys, treats and fusses...couldn't get any better, right?!


----------



## hubbub

Congratulations Manny! I couldn't be prouder of you!

Your adventures make me smile this big ->  

Er, more than that, this big ->  

Hmmm, this is more like it ->









Well, really like this ->


----------



## elly

The hats werent really mine  we were just playing in the pet shop. I didn't mind as my Mum and sister gave me a treat each time we had a photo 
We are all a bit sad in our house at the moment as we had some sad news. Another of Chesters sisters went to dog heaven when she wasn't supposed to. 
I did go to Ringcraft training though but I wasn't really in the mood for it. There were too many of my friends there so I just wanted to play and I felt a little bit tired. I did try hard but we went home early and I didn't mind that :uhoh:


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Manny I am sorry to hear about Chesters sister, please give your mum an extra big puppy cuddle for me x


----------



## elly

Im feeling a bit yucky tonight so I don't have anything nice to tell you. :yuck: I'm just cuddling with my teddy and taking a nap. I have a baddy bottom and my tummy keeps doing jumpy things and then I am sick. Mum says she thinks it's a bug my brother had on Monday. I wish he had kept it


----------



## honeysmum

Oh bless you Manny Honey and Tiggy send you lots of love and kisses and hope you are better soon xxx


----------



## abradshaw71

Poor guy. Hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## swishywagga

Hope you feel better soon Manny, I am sure your Teddy is looking after you x


----------



## elly

i feel better today thankyou.  I haven't had much to eat as my mum said my tummy needs a rest but I'm sure it doesn't!  It's very hot today and I'm tired so I am laying on mine and Chesters settee. The leathers nice and cool and I like to lick it a bit  Chesters too hot and tired to move from the floor so I have it all to myself!!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Poor boys! We hope you are both feeling better today so that you can go outside in the garden a bit and play with Robert.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Manny
Glad you are feeling better.
I hate the heat too!!! I lay on the bathoom floor with my body against the tub.
Feels so good.
Maybe in a day or so mom will give you a nice cool doggy treat like my mom does.
Sheldon


----------



## *Laura*

Oh poor you Manny not feeling well. I'm glad you're on the mend


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Hi Manny!:wave: We have been thinking about you today. Mom said your family has had a very sad week because of Chester's sister and because your Mum, Dad and sister are worried about Chester.

You must be wondering why they are so sad. You can be a really big boy and a big help for them by just being a good boy and by giving them lots of kisses and cuddles. They really do need that, and they will be so proud of you! Please don't worry -- everything will be OK and they will be laughing again soon.

Please give them and Chester big hugs from us! (Wrigley & Roxi)


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that your tummy is on the mend Manny. I'm so sorry to hear about the sad news of Chester's sister  make sure you give your big brother and all of your family extra puppy cuddles this weekend.


----------



## elly

Hi everyone. Im sorry I haven't written lately.  Theres been lots of sad faces at my house for Chesters sisters who died. Now my lovely dog Daddy is very poorly and is at a special Doctors. I don't want him to be poorly but there's nothing I can do. 

On Saturday I went with my puppy class for a special walk in the woods!  I played with my friend Fudge and we didnt have to run with that string thing on my neck that my Daddy holds! :uhoh: Everyone said I was a very good boy and I always went to my Daddy when he asked. The Puppy Class is finished now but my Mum and Dad have arranged to meet my friend Percy's Mum and sister for a picnic in the summer so then Percy and I can play :wave:


----------



## elly

I am staying at my first Mummy's house now. My Mummy has gone to a place far away called Florida and I am having lots of fun with my friend and my relatives. Dixon is my age and he likes me a lot. I like him a lot too.  We run and run and run and run... and run and run and run and run!  Here we are running but my ear has got stuck! I hope my real Mummy comes back soon though. And Chester. :uhoh:


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Manny looks like you're having fun with your little friend  Your Mummy will be back before you know it, I bet she's having a lovely time and will be missing you and Chester lots.


----------



## elly

Hi there again! :wavey:
I know I am not meant to write on here at the moment as Im at my first Mums but I miss you all and thought you may miss me :uhoh:
My Mum left me some photos before she went, they were ones we had taken before but I thought you may like to see some until I get back home again! :crossfing


----------



## elly

My Mum says Im a bit cheeky to my brother at times. I don't think I am but she says the camera doesn't lie...... :uhoh:


----------



## elly

I tell my Mum, my brothers a bit cheeky to me too! Then I have to sit like this! :doh:


----------



## dborgers

Manny, 

I looked up "Cute" in the dictionary. Your picture was there


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Of course we miss you, Manny! Mom has been very busy helping Dad. He has been in a lot of pain with his back, so she has to help him do things. Sometimes she tells him he is a curmudgeon -- that's a big word for a grumpy old man. But we know they love each other a lot because they laugh about it. He _does_ get really grumpy when he's in pain!

It looks like you are having a good time with your friend, Dixon. But we know that you miss your Mum, Dad and sister. 

How is your brother, Chester? We hope he is feeling well! (Wrigley and Roxi)


----------



## HolDaisy

Manny you're so adorable! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Hi Manny! Remember when you were way smaller and we were going to pick you up at Gatwick and bring you to Florida because you thought you did something very bad?
Well, guess what?!! We think your Mum is in the Keys having a good time without you ... but she really misses you and wishes you were there, too. Maybe you would learn to snorkel and look at beautiful fish. Perhaps next time you can come and we will meet you there for some fun swims and adventures! (Wrigley & Roxi)


----------



## elly

Hi, yes, I remember!  I think you're right, she said something about heading to somewhere near you! I asked if I could come too but she said I haven't had jabs!?  I don't want jabs, I just want to visit..sometimes I don't know what she's saying! :uhoh: Yes, maybe next time I can go with her, it would be so exciting to play with you!! Mum said she saw a lovely Golden today..are you sure you were'nt in the Keys too!?


Tosh's Legacy said:


> Hi Manny! Remember when you were way smaller and we were going to pick you up at Gatwick and bring you to Florida because you thought you did something very bad?
> Well, guess what?!! We think your Mum is in the Keys having a good time without you ... but she really misses you and wishes you were there, too. Maybe you would learn to snorkel and look at beautiful fish. Perhaps next time you can come and we will meet you there for some fun swims and adventures! (Wrigley & Roxi)


----------



## elly

Well here I am at my first Mums house and Im having a lot of fun with my friend Dixon. He's just a week older than me so we get on fine and we play a lot of games. The other day my tooth came out and he was covered in blood :doh: as we had been playing when it happened! He said it was fine though and my first Mum washed it all off.


----------



## elly

Here we are again...this is my side profile.  He was making me giggle!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

You have been very quiet, Manny. Are you lonely for your family? You and Chester will be so, so happy to see them again! Let us all know what kind of adventures you have been having lately ... we all miss you!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Manny, it looks like you're having lots of fun with your friend Dixon - he's adorable too! I bet you can't wait to see your family and big brother Chester


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Manny, Mum, Chester and your family will be home soon sweetie, just a few more sleeps to go, I know they miss you too x


----------



## dborgers

elly said:


> Here we are again...this is my side profile.  He was making me giggle!


Manny, you make ME giggle, you little love bug


----------



## elly

Hello everyone. Im sorry I haven't been here. I do miss you all and I especially miss my Mum and Dad, Chester and family. I can't wait to see them next week and Mum said she's got me a present to help me walk more nicely :uhoh: 
I meant to pop on and see you but it's been a very sad time, especially for a little pup like me. My first human Mummy had to tell me my real dog Daddy got sick and went to that place called Rainbow Bridge and can't come back again ever, just like Chesters sisters, they are there too. I don't understand why as my Mum had told me I would hopefully see him in some shows this year. Now I can't as he's gone, forever. 
I hope I grow into a lovely big dog like him. My Mum said he was very kind and well behaved so I am going to try hard to be more like him. My Mum said she's been very sad about it even though she's on holiday and can't wait to give me an extra big hug and tummy rub when she gets back. 
I will like that a lot.


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Manny I'm so sorry about your Daddy, it's heartbreaking  Sammy sends you an extra special hug. He will be well looked after at rainbow bridge by lots of very special golden angels who will take good care of him for you. He will always be watching over you and will be a very proud to see his little boy growing up into a handsome golden man.

Your family will be back home with you soon with your present to help you walk nicely. Try and have a nice weekend Manny x


----------



## elly

I forgot to show you all this photo. I like it a lot as its Chester and me riding it in the big black car with Mum and Dad. 
Look, I am getting bigger now  and I never poop or be sick anymore  :crossfing


----------



## dborgers

*'Dear God will you please take care of my dog': Heartwarming story of girl who mailed letter to heaven*

When Abbey, the beloved 14-year-old dog of the Scrivener family died, one little girl's grief was eased in the most touching of fashions.

Telling her parents that she wanted to write a letter to God, four-year-old Meredith dictated a note to her mother and together they traveled down to their post office in Brook Hollow, Texas to post it.

Two weeks later to their amazement, the family returned home to find a package wrapped in gold on their front porch addressed to 'Mer' and signed 'God, and one of his special angels.'

*Dear God,*

Will you please take care of my dog? She died yesterday and is with you in heaven. I miss her very much. I am happy that you let me have her as my dog even though she got sick.

I hope you will play with her. She likes to play with balls and to swim. I am sending a picture of her so when you see her, you will know that she is my dog. I really miss her.


*Dear Meredith,*

Abbey arrived safely in heaven. Having the picture was a big help. I recognized Abbey right away.

Abbey isn't sick anymore. Her spirit is here with me just like it stays in your heart. Abbey loved being your dog. Since we don't need our bodies in heaven, I don't have any pockets to keep your picture in, so I am sending it back to you in this little book for you to keep and have something to remember Abbey by.

Thank you for the beautiful letter and thank your mother for helping you write it and sending it to me. What a wonderful mother you have. I picked her especially for you.

I send my blessings every day and remember that I love you very much. 

By the way, I'm easy to find, I am wherever there is love.

Love,


----------



## elly

Hello there, I think I get to see my Mum and Dad again today! They've been far away and came back on something that flies in the air but my mummy was sick and now she's in a place called hospital  She says she feels much better now. That makes me happy  
I will miss my friend Dixon but I will see him again I'm sure. This was me when I was going to stay with Dixon. I can't remember if I have shown you it before but I quite like it anyway


----------



## dborgers

Manny, I hope your mom gets feeling better really soon!!

I swear you've gotten bigger in just a couple weeks


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Manny bet you can't wait to see your family. Sorry to hear that your Mom has been poorly, but glad to hear that she's feeling better. I think Danny's right, you've definitely grown!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

My Mummy thinks I've grown too! My Daddy sent this video that he and my sister took today for my Mum to see! We had gone to the beach before driving home  My fur has grown a bit too! Mum says I look a bit wonky as my front and back legs aren't equal so my bottom sticks up!! She said its a 'puppy thing'?! :uhoh:


----------



## dborgers

Manny, did you go in the water?


----------



## elly

dborgers said:


> Manny, did you go in the water?


No Uncledb, not today, I had to stay clean to help my other sister move into her new flat.  I helped a lot


----------



## ktkins7

Manny your growing so fast! Your going to be a big boy like Chester before you know it!


----------



## elly

i hope I will be like him, I love him a lot! I can't wait to see him this evening, I know we will have fun! I eat all my food so that I will grow very big and strong ... but my Mum says I don't need to try to eat everyone else's too! :doh: 
This was me shortly before I went on holiday, I think I'm definitely bigger now! 



ktkins7 said:


> Manny your growing so fast! Your going to be a big boy like Chester before you know it!


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, Manny the magnificent, you look wonderful. Please give your mum an extra special puppy cuddle for me, I hope she gets better soon x


----------



## dborgers

elly said:


> No Uncledb, not today, I had to stay clean to help my other sister move into her new flat.  I helped a lot


You're so cute you lighten any step. Good to see you resting. I'll bet you made your sister feel more rested


----------



## elly

Look what Mum brought us look what Mum brought us! She said its an American dog mail cookie person  but personally I don't care.. it tasted so good my brother and I gulped it down so fast we didn't even get to know their name or say hi :wave:


----------



## *Laura*

Manny you are growing so big!!. And that was a pretty terrific gift your wonderful Mom brought you. Tell her that I hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

It's so good to see you and Chester back. We missed you. Did you sniff all the luggage and bags to find out what was around the places they had been? We are very nosy -- we would be looking in every bag and sniffing every new smell. Wrigley can actually put his whole head in a bag to see if he got any presents! I am very ladylike and wait until Mom and Dad give me my special present. Maybe someday we will get a cookie like that, too!

Today our little friend, Emily, gave Mom a bag of "Snausages" for us. Mom said that since it was from Emily that we could have them this time, but she doesn't like to give us junk food. You would like Emily. She is 9 and helps walk us every evening. She has three little dogs and a ferret, but she likes us best!! She likes to run with us on the leash, which Mom can't do because she says she has too many left feet and she will fall down?! (Roxi)

(Wrigley) I am so happy tonight! We got to go for a R-I-D-E in our car!!!
I just love to ride!


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Manny so glad you and your family are back together, how is Robert, did he go on holiday too?


----------



## elly

Hello there...Chester and I are a little bit excited and wanted to tell you why.......

Today I am *FIVE MONTHS* old!!!! :


----------



## elly

Thankyou, we are very glad too!  
Robert didn't have a hollibobs, he stayed home to keep it safe. :uhoh: Our neighbours let him play in their house and garden too and made sure he had lots of food and drink. I love Robert a lot. :smooch:


swishywagga said:


> Aw Manny so glad you and your family are back together, how is Robert, did he go on holiday too?


----------



## elly

Tosh's Legacy said:


> It's so good to see you and Chester back. We missed you. Did you sniff all the luggage and bags to find out what was around the places they had been? We are very nosy -- we would be looking in every bag and sniffing every new smell. Wrigley can actually put his whole head in a bag to see if he got any presents! I am very ladylike and wait until Mom and Dad give me my special present. Maybe someday we will get a cookie like that, too!
> 
> Today our little friend, Emily, gave Mom a bag of "Snausages" for us. Mom said that since it was from Emily that we could have them this time, but she doesn't like to give us junk food. You would like Emily. She is 9 and helps walk us every evening. She has three little dogs and a ferret, but she likes us best!! She likes to run with us on the leash, which Mom can't do because she says she has too many left feet and she will fall down?! (Roxi)
> 
> (Wrigley) I am so happy tonight! We got to go for a R-I-D-E in our car!!!
> I just love to ride!


I didn't sniff anything, I was just too happy to see them and a bit confused why my Mummy was still away. I think I could put my head in a bag too, I really love special gifts.
Emily sounds a lot of fun, especially if she brings food  I would like her for sure. I don't know what a ferret is but Mum said she saw some in the pet shop at Key West.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

We missed your 5 month birthday. Happy Birthday, Manny! We know you got good presents and lots of love from everyone!

Yesterday was July 4th and the fireworks were very noisy and scary. They make us very nervous. I just pant, pant, pant and try to find a quiet, safe place. Wrigley gets very scared and Mom has to put a special thing called a "Thundershirt" on him. But he still is scared, so he wants to dig a hole to hide in. He tries to dig the floor and get under the bed, too. I think it wears Mom out -- she is very tired today.

We are going to take a nap now ... here is Wrigley in his "Thundershirt". He looks like a big sausage, doesn't he?!


----------



## elly

Hey. Wow, he looks so cute. He looks like my brother in his heart machine teeshirt. My Mum said to tell you this is Chesters thread as she said you said you couldn't find it. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/301425-positive-thoughts-needed-please.html

She said too that Chester doesn't like fireworks either and hopes I won't mind them. :uhoh:
Please give him licks from us, I hope he's feeling better today, your Mum too. :crossfing.


----------



## Doug

Thanks Manny!! We really missed you during your vacation. 

I was wondering how Chester and your mum were going. I was going to bug her but I know that she has a lot going on. Thanks to you now I know because some how I overlooked Chester's thread 

They/we are so lucky to have you, you have a lot of work to do little boy between looking after your Mum and Chester and now supervising the construction of the kitchen. You came at just the right time

It has been a pleasure to watch you grow into the handsome wonder boy that you are... and the exciting bit is that there is still many exciting things to come!

Keep up the good work I bet that you do an excellent job of putting smiles on their faces each and every day when they have so much on their minds


----------



## elly

Hi everyone! :wavey:

Yesterday I went to the vets with my brother, Mum and Sister. They put me on a big machine and I weighed 23.35 kgs. Mum said that's just over 51 lbs. I am very lean but I eat a lot 
I thought if I am getting big like my brother I could try to go up those big block things like my brother and find where my Mum goes! My sister and brother saw me and told me a big 'No'!


----------



## elly

When they told me a big 'No' I did go down the block thing again. :uhoh: Then my brother came down and I tried to go back up again.  Bad news, my sister saw me again! She told me 'No' again! I told her Chester made me do it but I don't think she believed me!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hahaha Manny! Those photos of you climbing the 'big blocks' are absolutely priceless  I'm sure that when you've grown into a big, strong boy like Chester your Mom will let you have a sneaky peek upstairs. Sounds like you're growing up just perfectly, Sammy is also a lean golden


----------



## elly

Hello again! :wave:
Today has been very busy at my house. My Mum and Dad and sister have been packing up our cooking room, I think it begins with a 'K' word ... and tomorrow my Mum said some men are coming to make a lot of mess.  
I don't know why they worked so hard today to make it ready for a mess?! :doh: But Mum says when they have made a mess they will start to make it nice again and my brother and I will have a lot more space.  
It looks pretty spacey to me now everything's out of here! Maybe they can keep it like this!!? :crossfing


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Pretty soon Mum and Chester won't have any hiding places from you, you are a clever little clown! Your sister will have to hide all her favorite things from you so you don't chew them up.

Don't forget and leave Robert behind: he will have to ride on your back, because his legs are too short.


----------



## swishywagga

Manny I think your mum must be very excited about her new kitchen. I expect that you and Chester will have a nice big space for your food and water bowls!


----------



## elly

Today we had a busy day out in the town as the noisy builder men came to make a lot of mess  We had lots of strokes and met so many people and then went with Mum and my sister to a place where they could have a drink and we could lay in the shade. My Mum and I had big cuddles. I like cuddles a lot and lots of people smiled at us 
























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

This is my brother with my Mum. He was very happy. I love them both more than a million rice bones. That's a lot as I really really love rice bones!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Manny I am so glad you had a nice time today, you will soon be too big to sit on your mums lap like that!.


----------



## GoldenMum

Manny, I think your Mum and I enjoyed a tea there once. There is lovely shade there!


----------



## JeanieBeth

elly said:


> Today we had a busy day out in the town as the noisy builder men came to make a lot of mess  We had lots of strokes and met so many people and then went with Mum and my sister to a place where they could have a drink and we could lay in the shade. My Mum and I had big cuddles. I like cuddles a lot and lots of people smiled at us
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 412722
> View attachment 412730
> View attachment 412738
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Love, love, love these pictures!! I want to cuddle too!! It sounds like a lively day! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Great photos, looks like you had a great day. I bet you and Chester drew quite a crowd in the town  everyone has to fuss a golden when they spot one!


----------



## elly

Hello again! I have lots to catch up on! When my brother and I went to the big town with my Mum and my sister it was a very sunny day. We went to a place with lots of water squirty things that made our paws nice and cool  Then all of a sudden the water went high near the sky and I had to run back to my Mummy! Here is my brother and then there's me 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

My bigger news is I had my first trip to a big place where lots of trees grow and there's a zillion new things to smell!  My brother told me it's his favourite place and I think it is maybe mine too. :smooch: I like to eat green soft stuff that my Mum said is called moss and she told me a very big no again  Why do lots of nice tasty things have to be 'no' 

































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Mum which way is the camera?! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

:curtain:







I like to play hide and seek, can anyone see me?! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Here are some more photos of our outing. I hope we go again soon! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427

What a wonderful outing! All those delicious smells, right, Manny?!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

It looks like you had a lot of fun, Manny!


----------



## tikiandme

Manny, what a nice adventure you had!


----------



## swishywagga

Manny, you are having so much fun, love the photos. Your sister looks so happy to be out with you and Chester, and yes I could see you in the photo!


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you're a natural outdoorsman. Lookin' good there, little buddy!


----------



## HolDaisy

Great photos Manny! It's lovely to see you exploring lots of new and exciting places


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

You boys and your Mum and sister look like you are having so much fun while your new kitchen is being done. Do you know that you must be a very well behaved boy for your Mum to take you so many places? She must be very proud of Chester and you.
All of your new pictures are lovely!


----------



## elly

I really love flowers :smooch:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Manny, you are toooo adorable!


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful pic!


----------



## tine434

elly said:


> I really love flowers :smooch:


Hopefully you don't like to eat them like my two...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Tonight I'm at my sisters new flat with my family, we have all come for dinner  I have to type in black ink as I am using my sisters computer. This is me waiting for dinner


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

What a privilege for you to be invited to dinner at your sister's new flat. She really loves you, doesn't she?

We just absolutely love the picture of you in the flowers! Do you love to just look at them, pick them or eat them?

Please tell your Mum that our Mom has been thinking about your sister and Chester.
Thank her for her PM. She will write back very soon.


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you were waiting so patiently for dinner. Bet it was yummy, wasn't it?


----------



## elly

I had a yummy rice bone and some treats. I'm a bit tired now and this floor is cool and comfy.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Hi Manny
Sheldon here 
Looks like your belly is full from such yummy treats.
When you wake up can you tell my mom and me what are rice bones ?
Maybe I would like to try some of these goodies.
Thank You


----------



## elly

Rice bones are yummy treats that the shop sells for dogs like us! Mum said they are made of ground rice and are shaped like a bone  Chester crunches his but it takes me longer than him and if I am not careful, he takes it away and eats mine too!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Yesterday we went to a big field where there were lots of people, lots of fun things and lots of dogs! My Mum said there was a dog show but I am too young but the lady said I could go into it for practice but I couldn't win a prize  My brother did it too even though he still hasn't got fur on his belly from when Uncle vet Mark listened to his heart because he used to enjoy being in shows and he enjoyed it again! Mum and Dad said we were very good boys and gave us some of their ice cream 


























































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Manny, my dad told me you were having truble. mY brotHer takes my stuFf too iF I’m not cARefUl. My bEst teckneek is to put my paws aroUnd it and hold on reeeeely tiTe. Try tHat. 

 BTW, I saw your picTures just now and you are reely cute. If yOu cOme hEre lets play and you can have sum of my treets 

– RudY


----------



## elly

Sheldon's Mom said:


> Hi Manny
> Sheldon here
> Looks like your belly is full from such yummy treats.
> When you wake up can you tell my mom and me what are rice bones ?
> Maybe I would like to try some of these goodies.
> Thank You





This is my rice bone  I wish you were here to share one with me 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

dborgers said:


> Manny, my dad told me you were having truble. mY brotHer takes my stuFf too iF I’m not cARefUl. My bEst teckneek is to put my paws aroUnd it and hold on reeeeely tiTe. Try tHat.
> 
> BTW, I saw your picTures just now and you are reely cute. If yOu cOme hEre lets play and you can have sum of my treets
> 
> – RudY


Thankyou Rudy, I wish I could be there to play with you and to meet my Uncle Db. I would definelty like to share your treats 







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

elly said:


> Thankyou Rudy, I wish I could be there to play with you and to meet my Uncle Db. I would definelty like to share your treats


 O i wiSh you were here two daYs aGo. tHis reely nice lady sent me treets with sumthing called sardeens in them. olLie and KatiE got one and I ate all the rest HA hA ha HA!!! I wuld hAve shArEd them wiTh you becuse you are reely cuTe and uS bOys wHo get stUfF stoLen have to hElp each othEr out!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

*This is my rice bone  I wish you were here to share one with me 

*Thanks Manny I think I would like that.
My mom has been searching for rice bones for me but so far she cannot
find any but she'll keep looking.


----------



## elly

Im sorry I couldn't come here yesterday. I wasnt feeling very well. :yuck: I didn't want my breakfast so Mum KNEW my tummy was feeling icky! I had a busy weekend so maybe it was too much for me, Im only a little boy and I need lots of sleep. My sister gave me nice snuggles and my Mum made me rice and egg. I feel better today and I ate my breakfast up.:wave:


----------



## elly

Here I am having a snuggle with my sister. Snuggles always make me feel happy and better 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

And here I am with my Mum ]











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Awwww, Manny, you are such a cuddle bug! What a sweetie! It looks like your Sis and Mum gave you lots of lovin's and kisses, so we're sure you must be feeling better, and they must be feeling better, too. You have a very busy life, so you probably just need to slow down and take it easy for a while; maybe just play with Robert until you feel better. How is your brother, Chester? We think about him and hope that he is doing well.

Our Mom and Dad found us a bigger house with a nice big fenced in yard, so we are getting ready to move. Roxi and I are all nervous about it, so Mom took us for a walk today to see it. Our little friend, Emily, walked with us. She is so excited because it is only a block from her house and she can still play with us. She gave us doggie treats --not like your rice treats, but some kind of doggie junk food that looks like Tootsie Rolls. (Wrigley)


----------



## elly

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Awwww, Manny, you are such a cuddle bug! What a sweetie! It looks like your Sis and Mum gave you lots of lovin's and kisses, so we're sure you must be feeling better, and they must be feeling better, too. You have a very busy life, so you probably just need to slow down and take it easy for a while; maybe just play with Robert until you feel better. How is your brother, Chester? We think about him and hope that he is doing well.
> 
> Our Mom and Dad found us a bigger house with a nice big fenced in yard, so we are getting ready to move. Roxi and I are all nervous about it, so Mom took us for a walk today to see it. Our little friend, Emily, walked with us. She is so excited because it is only a block from her house and she can still play with us. She gave us doggie treats --not like your rice treats, but some kind of doggie junk food that looks like Tootsie Rolls. (Wrigley)


I am feeling much better thank you very much!  Snuggles and belly rubs helped me a lot. :smooch:
A bigger house will be really good! Imagine all the places you can play and hide! I guess I would be a bit scared too but your Mum and Dad will help you to feel safe  
I spoke to Robert yesterday, he's such a cute boy. Mum put him in the garden to eat some dinner and enjoy the sunshine whilst it's here 
Chester is good Thankyou. We have been playing snarly face this mornng and had a yummy breakfast with raw meat in it :smooch: I am pleased your friend can still visit, she sounds a lot of fun.


----------



## JeanieBeth

elly said:


> View attachment 413465
> View attachment 413473
> View attachment 413481
> View attachment 413489
> View attachment 413497
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more photos of our outing. I hope we go again soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How fun!! There's nothing like walking through the woods for a golden retriever! All those smells, green yummy things and sticks!! I wish we could have been there with you! 
??Dancer, Brie and Jeanie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Sheldon's Mom said:


> *This is my rice bone  I wish you were here to share one with me
> 
> *Thanks Manny I think I would like that.
> My mom has been searching for rice bones for me but so far she cannot
> find any but she'll keep looking.


Our momma can't find rice bones either! Maybe she can make us some! 
*Our mom's on a mission now! Hey Manny~do you like girls?? If you ever go to Disney World we could meet you there!! You could bring your rice bones too.
Dancer and Brie ??????????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

elly said:


> Im sorry I couldn't come here yesterday. I wasnt feeling very well. :yuck: I didn't want my breakfast so Mum KNEW my tummy was feeling icky! I had a busy weekend so maybe it was too much for me, Im only a little boy and I need lots of sleep. My sister gave me nice snuggles and my Mum made me rice and egg. I feel better today and I ate my breakfast up.:wave:


It's hard being a young boy. So much to do, see and learn. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Manny I'm glad you feel better. I think maybe you should have a nice relaxing day with your brother Robert. Can you ask your mum for me if he was named after a certain gentleman she went to see last week!


----------



## elly

Ah hey there! :wave: Today the builders were making a lot of noise so my Mum and sister took Chester and I to the park. My other sister met us there at lunchtime and she gave me another belly rub!  
We had a little walk and then we did some practice for my show next month. :uhoh: I tried to stay very still as my treat was very yummy..but it's hard for a busy boy like me! :doh:


----------



## dborgers

Looking at your picture, I didn't see you move one time, Manny LOL


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope you and Chester had fun in the sunshine at the park! You look so grown up already Manny 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Hey there! :wave:
Today I had to have a chat with my friend. She's been my friend since I came to live here from my doggy Mums house. She rode in the big black thing called a car with me and even though I peed and I pooped she was still my best friend. Well yesterday I couldn't find my tubba wubba toy and Chester was sleeping so I knew she had to have had hidden it! She had nothing to say to me...so she must be hiding something..huh!? :uhoh: I do still love her though...but ssshh.. don't tell her yet


----------



## JeanieBeth

Manny, you must grow a handsomeness inch a day!! ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

It's called hide and seek Manny. Next time YOU hide her toy and SHE can find it! ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Better than the AV-er-age BEAR!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Great pic!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Today has been the hottest day of the year. My Mum put some towels in the big cold box she calls a freezer to help my brother and I feel cooler. We played with some ice cubes and then Mum bought two big whirlybird things that blow out cold air! My brother and I like them very very much 

My Mum was laughing at me today as she said I looked like a frog! I don't know what she means .... do you?!











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Here we are with our air blowing machines  I never ever want to move away from them again! 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you crack me up and make me smile, little buddy! Stay cool.


----------



## Wendy427

Manny you are the cutest!! You and Chester stay cool , OK?


----------



## elly

Hi there again! :wave:
Wow, today was another hot day and my brother and I were too hot even to play! Tonight I am at my sisters flat and I am having a sleepover there with her and my other sister 
We packed a big bag for me to take and in it we had toys and food and a rice bone and a chew!  I have had my dinner now and will have a little nap. My sister says she misses me but now my Mum says the same! I think I will have fun here but Im missing my Mum quite a lot too. :smooch:


----------



## dborgers

Do you have your fans there?

- A fan across The Pond


----------



## elly

dborgers said:


> Do you have your fans there?
> 
> - A fan across The Pond


I don't have my whirly air fans here,.
..but I have you Uncle db, you're a much better type of fan!  :smooch:


----------



## elly

We are trying to Auntie Wendy! It's not easy though! :no:


Wendy427 said:


> Manny you are the cutest!! You and Chester stay cool , OK?


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

We are laying in front of our fans, too, just like you and Chester. It is just so miserable and hot here in Florida today. We are miserable, too, because Mom and Dad are so busy moving things out of the house and just ignore us.

All this moving activity makes us very nervous. We are veterans of moving, but we don't like it at all. Our new house is very close, so Mom walked us over there yesterday and let us sniff all the new smells. We are like you and Chester: we have had a very small yard and house (Mom calls it the Cracker Box). This new one is bigger and has a big back yard with real grass and a high fence. We wish you and Chester could cross the big pond and visit us to play in our new yard!

All of your new pictures are very good. We like the one where you look like a frog!
And the one where you are hiding in the bushes.

Stay cool! Did you know that you are supposed to eat the ice, and not play with it?
We love to eat ice (little chunks) as snacks. We like ice as much as you like your rice snacks!


----------



## HolDaisy

I hope you're managing to stay cool Manny. The boys here have also been too hot, especially Eddie because he's extra fluffy...he's what they call a 'long coat german shepherd' Sammy hasn't fancied as much food as usual due to the heat so he's been having smaller dindins. I hope that you have fun at your sister's at the sleepover. Have you had thunder and lightning there? Sammy hates the storms, he's terrified of them  Enjoy the rest of your weekend and give Chester a big cuddle from me.


----------



## elly

Hello again. I am home again now. I was very pleased to see my Mum and my brother and I ran around the house with excitement at seeing each other again!  I did have a nice time with my sister but I had a bit of a poop problem when I went for my walk this morning which I think explains my photo. :yuck: I didn't want my breakfast but I am feeling better now so I ate all my dinner. :smooch:


----------



## elly

Hey there! Do you like that creamy stuff called yog something I think?! I do, it's yum  but Mum said a big NO when she came downstairs in the dark time and found I had been in the bin  Mum said I was something called 'caught in the act'!? I think I was just 'licking out the plastic pot!'  





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw too cute! Daisy used to love a yoghurt or pudding pot and so does Sammy  bet you enjoyed that didn't you Manny?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

We are sorry you had a tummy ache after visiting your sisters. Was it too much popcorn and goodies? What fun for you! You did a really smart thing by licking that yogurt container. It will help your tummy get better. But let us also tell you that taking things out of the garbage bin is not very smart because you get in trouble: stay on your Mum's good side by staying out of the garbage. Then she will be so proud of you that she will share her yogurt with you. We love yogurt, too!


----------



## elly

HolDaisy said:


> Aw too cute! Daisy used to love a yoghurt or pudding pot and so does Sammy  bet you enjoyed that didn't you Manny?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I sure did Auntie HD, I sure did! Thankyou! :wave:


----------



## elly

Tonight I have been to my show training!  We all went outside to the nice field where the air was cool and the grass had lots of smells. Mum said all us puppies must have had ants in our pants because we all just wanted to play! :doh: I don't wear pants. :uhoh:
I did try hard but the sunshine made me tired today and I liked the cool air this evening so much that it made me very excited! Well, that and a staffie puppy who loved me. She had broken her leg so her Mum said she couldn't play for a long time but tonight was her first trip out. She kept kissing me and making snotty noises. I liked her but I won't marry a staffie, only a Golden. :smooch:


----------



## tikiandme

Manny, you always make me smile. Thank you!


----------



## dborgers

Manny, when you're all grown up you'll get the pick of golden princesses. Who could resist your cuteness?


----------



## JeanieBeth

elly said:


> Here we are with our air blowing machines  I never ever want to move away from them again!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 417466
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm with you boys! Manny, you and Charlie are cool dudes! Adorable too! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

elly said:


> Hello again. I am home again now. I was very pleased to see my Mum and my brother and I ran around the house with excitement at seeing each other again!  I did have a nice time with my sister but I had a bit of a poop problem when I went for my walk this morning which I think explains my photo. :yuck: I didn't want my breakfast but I am feeling better now so I ate all my dinner. :smooch:


Oh Manny! Did you eat too many rice bones? I'll bet it's the heat that's giving you a tummy ache! Dancer and Brie don't feel like playing or walking outside when it's hot. 
It's been really hot here in SW Florida! Mom said it feels like it's over 100!! She says we'll all melt..I like my frozen bananas and frozen pumpkin puree stuffed kong on hot days. Maybe that would help your tummy too! Feel better Manny! Wuv you! Brie, Dancer and our mom.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Hey Manny, want to go swimming with us! We think you are our Top Golden! Our Best of Show!!
? Dancer and Brie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Please can I go swimming with you!!? I don't know what it is but Im sure I would like it! :uhoh:


JeanieBeth said:


> Hey Manny, want to go swimming with us! We think you are our Top Golden! Our Best of Show!!
> ? Dancer and Brie
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

JeanieBeth said:


> Oh Manny! Did you eat too many rice bones? I'll bet it's the heat that's giving you a tummy ache! Dancer and Brie don't feel like playing or walking outside when it's hot.
> It's been really hot here in SW Florida! Mom said it feels like it's over 100!! She says we'll all melt..I like my frozen bananas and frozen pumpkin puree stuffed kong on hot days. Maybe that would help your tummy too! Feel better Manny! Wuv you! Brie, Dancer and our mom.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



South West Florida!? My Mum got excited when I told her where you live, she LOVES it there! Her friend lives near Siesta Key and her bestie is moving there in two years as her grown kids live there now! My sister is going there next May for a holiday, she's going to Naples and Madeira Beach! My Mum said you are very lucky! Maybe my Mum saw you when she was there two summers ago..she said she saw some Goldens like us! 
I love nananas, frozen nanana sound really good! :smooch:
It's really hot here too, the hottest it's been for years. It's too hot for me


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Oh Manny
It's hot here too !
I've been napping on top of the air conditioner floor grate.
It keeps me cool.
My mom says it's too hot to play outside so I am here just laying around.
Maybe tonight when it gets cooler my mom will take me out for a walk.
Then I can see my girl friend Molly. She's a big labradoodle that lives next door.
I know she's not a golden but what the heck. She's nice to play with.
Tell your mom that my mom is researching rice bone recipes and I think she might make some for me very soon. Yummy !!!
Oh and I am so excited for you. Maybe you will get to visit Dancer and Brie and swim in their pool. WOW !!


----------



## elly

If your Mum is making you rice bones...can I come visit you too!? :wavey:

Molly sounds cool..I have a Maisie next door, Mum said she's a border terrier..not quite my type but she does a good rough and tumble! :uhoh:


Sheldon's Mom said:


> Oh Manny
> It's hot here too !
> I've been napping on top of the air conditioner floor grate.
> It keeps me cool.
> My mom says it's too hot to play outside so I am here just laying around.
> Maybe tonight when it gets cooler my mom will take me out for a walk.
> Then I can see my girl friend Molly. She's a big labradoodle that lives next door.
> I know she's not a golden but what the heck. She's nice to play with.
> Tell your mom that my mom is researching rice bone recipes and I think she might make some for me very soon. Yummy !!!
> Oh and I am so excited for you. Maybe you will get to visit Dancer and Brie and swim in their pool. WOW !!


----------



## elly

Ive been to my show class again tonight. It's my second one this week as Mum said we need to do lots before my first show as I sometimes don't focus very well. :uhoh: There was another Golden there tonight, she was a very kind girl and her name was Daisy. She will be at the show I am going to too and I made a new friend with a very nice boy called Murphy who was a black retriever. Mum said he's a flat coat but I didn't think it looked flat, it looked nice and shiney. :smooch:He will be at the show too. Im happy I will have friends! 
This is me going to my class. :wave:


----------



## elly

My Mum said I should show you how I got on in my class this evening!  She was especially pleased with the last photo and kept telling me it was a 'good stand, good stand'! I don't know what she means but I got a nice treat 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

You did very well Manny! You have magnificent conformation. I think you'll place first in your class forsure!! It's so hard to stay focused but you'll get better and better! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

By show you meant you're doing conformation with Manny? How did I miss this info! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Have fun at your show Manny. I have a horse that I show and he always wishes for me to just have fun. So have fun at your show! You're first place in your mum's heart.


----------



## dborgers

Now, wait a minute!! Who is that BIG boy in the pics? It can't be you, Manny, or can it?


----------



## elly

tine434 said:


> By show you meant you're doing conformation with Manny? How did I miss this info! Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Hello, yes, I asked my Mum and she said its conformation. My fur Daddy was a Luxembourg Champion although I look quite like my fur Mummy at the moment but Mum said I keep changing, one week I look like him, the next week I look like her! :doh: My colour is like my fur Mummy though. I was pick of the litter but Mum said clearly not in behaviour! :uhoh:.


----------



## elly

dborgers said:


> Now, wait a minute!! Who is that BIG boy in the pics? It can't be you, Manny, or can it?


It is me Uncle db, It is me!!!!
I eat all my dinner and now I am big! 
:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude :artydude


----------



## elly

Penny's Mom said:


> Have fun at your show Manny. I have a horse that I show and he always wishes for me to just have fun. So have fun at your show! You're first place in your mum's heart.



We will have fun Auntie Penny's Mom, I know we will! 
You can be like this!! It looks a lot of fun!
:cavalry::cavalry::cavalry::cavalry::


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

elly said:


> If your Mum is making you rice bones...can I come visit you too!? :wavey:
> 
> Molly sounds cool..I have a Maisie next door, Mum said she's a border terrier..not quite my type but she does a good rough and tumble! :uhoh:


Manny
I would LOVE for you to come visit me . 
We would have so much fun munching on our rice bones together.
I didn't see Molly last night. We had a terrible thunderstorm last
evening and I had to stay indoors again. 
Sheldon


----------



## swishywagga

Manny you are golden perfection!


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos Manny and your stand is brilliant  What a grown up boy you are! When is your show? Sammy says he thinks you could easily win crufts when you're bigger!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

swishywagga said:


> Manny you are golden perfection!


Yes, he certainly is!


----------



## elly

HolDaisy said:


> Beautiful photos Manny and your stand is brilliant  What a grown up boy you are! When is your show? Sammy says he thinks you could easily win crufts when you're bigger!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! My show is 11 August  and my Mum said to tell you I will be in one in Coventry on 31 August :wave:


----------



## swishywagga

elly said:


> Thank you! My show is 11 August  and my Mum said to tell you I will be in one in Coventry on 31 August :wave:


Hi Manny my birthday is 11 August, that must be a good sign, love from your Great Uncle Barnaby x


----------



## elly

Ooooh Oooh I will try very hard to do well as an Uncle Barnaby present! My Mum said I may need all the help I can get so good signs are welcome! :uhoh:


swishywagga said:


> Hi Manny my birthday is 11 August, that must be a good sign, love from your Great Uncle Barnaby x


----------



## elly

This is my best buddy Cracker. Well, best buddy other than my brother.  Today was soooo hot so I carried her to my nice cool raised bed and laid her next to me by the fan. I think it helped her a lot. She looked pretty hot and floppy. :


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Manny how nice of you to share your bed with Cracker, I know how special she is to you x


----------



## hubbub

Manny you are such a kind boy (who's growing up so fast). It was so thoughtful of you to make sure that Cracker was comfortable and cool and to share your bed with her!


----------



## elly

Ooooh it's been so hot here! So so hot and my brother isn't well. Mum said as we had been good boys we could have some special ice cream. It was really yummy but I think my Chester was scared I would eat it all up. :uhoh: I promise I did share!  A bit!


----------



## elly

My Mum held the big black thing near me again today and said 'Manny, STAY!'!  Me!? Yes, I had to stand still! She said I should show you this .. but Im a little bit embarrassed. :doh:


----------



## JeanieBeth

elly said:


> South West Florida!? My Mum got excited when I told her where you live, she LOVES it there! Her friend lives near Siesta Key and her bestie is moving there in two years as her grown kids live there now! My sister is going there next May for a holiday, she's going to Naples and Madeira Beach! My Mum said you are very lucky! Maybe my Mum saw you when she was there two summers ago..she said she saw some Goldens like us!
> I love nananas, frozen nanana sound really good! :smooch:
> It's really hot here too, the hottest it's been for years. It's too hot for me


Manny I wish we didn't live so far, we could have so much fun!! We live in Cape Coral which is between Siesta Key and Naples! We go to Lover's Key Dog Beach when it's not really hot. Lately we go in a big pond, called Brie's pool. Dancer doesn't like it though because she likes her feet touching the ground. Maybe someday we can meet your family. Here's a picture of Brie with Barclay. Barclay is her best buddy, he and his family live here in the winter. In the summer he lives in Berlin! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

elly said:


> This is my best buddy Cracker. Well, best buddy other than my brother.  Today was soooo hot so I carried her to my nice cool raised bed and laid her next to me by the fan. I think it helped her a lot. She looked pretty hot and floppy. :


That is just the sweetest thing I've seen!!! Manny I just want to give you nose kisses and ear rubs. You are such a good boy! ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

elly said:


> My Mum held the big black thing near me again today and said 'Manny, STAY!'!  Me!? Yes, I had to stand still! She said I should show you this .. but Im a little bit embarrassed. :doh:


Atta boy Manny!???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Oh deary me it's been so hot. My Mum said we had been very good boys and deserved a nice cool treat. 
Wow,it was so yummy and it felt all cold in my mouth. Chester was a bit worried as he thought he wasn't having one but Mum said she's only got one pair of hands and could only make one at a time! At least she could feed us two at a time or I think my brother would have taken mine!


----------



## elly

JeanieBeth said:


> Manny I wish we didn't live so far, we could have so much fun!! We live in Cape Coral which is between Siesta Key and Naples! We go to Lover's Key Dog Beach when it's not really hot. Lately we go in a big pond, called Brie's pool. Dancer doesn't like it though because she likes her feet touching the ground. Maybe someday we can meet your family. Here's a picture of Brie with Barclay. Barclay is her best buddy, he and his family live here in the winter. In the summer he lives in Berlin!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Oooh I would like to go there! It looks lots and lots of fun! My Mum wants to know how it works for Barclay travelling? Doesn't he have to have quarantine or something? She says that's the life she would like!Me too,


----------



## JeanieBeth

elly said:


> Oooh I would like to go there! It looks lots and lots of fun! My Mum wants to know how it works for Barclay travelling? Doesn't he have to have quarantine or something? She says that's the life she would like!Me too,


Barclay and his brother Dusty fly back and forth in cargo. ? I'm sure they are not quarantined because we go to the dog park and our favorite dog friendly restaurant together as soon as they fly in! I'll find out right away from our friends. Wouldn't that be great fun if we could all go to Dog Beach together! Wuv you Manny, your sweethearts~
Dancer and Brie 
(Jeanie too!)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

JeanieBeth said:


> Barclay and his brother Dusty fly back and forth in cargo. ? I'm sure they are not quarantined because we go to the dog park and our favorite dog friendly restaurant together as soon as they fly in! I'll find out right away from our friends. Wouldn't that be great fun if we could all go to Dog Beach together! Wuv you Manny, your sweethearts~
> Dancer and Brie
> (Jeanie too!)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My Mum says Thankyou! That would be great!  Woof you too :smooch:


----------



## elly

Hello! I have been to my show training tonight. It's called Ringcraft I think.Tonight was special as it was something called Match Night. I did try hard but there were too many friends around me and I wanted to say hello! :wave: When we were with the judge man my Dads number badge fell off and then my leash got too loose and came undone. Mum was watching and I saw her laugh but Dad didnt look like he felt it was much fun! :doh:


----------



## dborgers

Manny, it isn't about winning, it's about getting in the game and _trying._ You did, and you did really well, little buddy!


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> Manny, it isn't about winning, it's about getting in the game and _trying._ You did, and you did really well, little buddy!


So true. Manny you're a star!


----------



## JeanieBeth

elly said:


> Hello! I have been to my show training tonight. It's called Ringcraft I think.Tonight was special as it was something called Match Night. I did try hard but there were too many friends around me and I wanted to say hello! :wave: When we were with the judge man my Dads number badge fell off and then my leash got too loose and came undone. Mum was watching and I saw her laugh but Dad didnt look like he felt it was much fun! :doh:


Looking good Manny!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Manny you look brilliant! You look like such a big, grown-up golden standing there so proudly  What a clever little boy you are! Hope that you enjoyed your ice cream cone too, Sammy loves them a little bit too much!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Hey Manny and Chester
I have to tell my mom to give me some of those ice cream cones.
They look yummy !!!
Manny you are doing fantastic.
You make us goldens look good in the ring.
Keep it up. 
See you soon my little man
Sheldon


----------



## elly

Hi again!  Thankyou for being so kind about my showing classes. My Mum and I practiced in the park this evening and she said I did very well!  There were lots of people running even though it was a very hot evening and I wanted to run after them too! :uhoh:
Some of you know my best buddy apart from my brother being my very bestest buddy, .her name is Cracker. My next bestest buddy is Bear. Chester hasn't been very well so he hasn't wanted to play with me much so Bear and I have played lots of games. Crackers been too hot.  
This is us playing bunk beds. Of course I'm on the top bunk because I'm top dog!


----------



## Wendy427

Oh Manny, you are just too funny! You're definitely top dog in my book!


----------



## elly

Hi!  I'd like you to meet 'Ducky' :wave: Hes another favourite friend of mine. Sometimes he helps me go to bed at night. He's very comfy to snuggle with. :smooch:


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you're un_bear_ably cute


----------



## tikiandme

Thanks again, Manny. You've given me a smile just when I needed it. I have a tooth ache and I'm headed for the dentist in fifteen minutes! I'll check in later this evening for some more Manny therapy....


----------



## elly

tikiandme said:


> Thanks again, Manny. You've given me a smile just when I needed it. I have a tooth ache and I'm headed for the dentist in fifteen minutes! I'll check in later this evening for some more Manny therapy....


Oh no I am sorry. My teeth sometimes hurt because they keep falling out. :yuck: I hope yours aren't falling out too.  But if they are, don't worry, maybe you will get nice new grown up ones like me!


----------



## elly

dborgers said:


> Manny, you're un_bear_ably cute


Thank you Uncle db, my Mum says I am too. She thinks my brother and I look cute here. :smooch: We went to a place called a pub with our Mum and Dad where grown ups have something yummy to drink on a hot evening and dogs like us smile.   
Then we get brought a nice bowl of water by the nice man who works there. I like the pub!


----------



## tine434

elly said:


> Thank you Uncle db, my Mum says I am too. She thinks my brother and I look cute here. :smooch: We went to a place called a pub with our Mum and Dad where grown ups have something yummy to drink on a hot evening and dogs like us smile.
> Then we get brought a nice bowl of water by the nice man who works there. I like the pub!


Ohhhh. Did mum or dad slip you a fry or piece of chicken? Rem loves the random surprise we give him at the end of our meal 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

tine434 said:


> Ohhhh. Did mum or dad slip you a fry or piece of chicken? Rem loves the random surprise we give him at the end of our meal
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



No.  They just had a drink. No food. :no: Perhaps I could come with you instead!?


----------



## dborgers

Manny,

Hopefully your water wasn't spelled "Guinness". You have to be just a little bit older


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photo of two very handsome golden boys  Hope you enjoyed the pub Manny!


----------



## tine434

elly said:


> No.  They just had a drink. No food. :no: Perhaps I could come with you instead!?


Well, Rem may bore you as he sleeps until it is treat time... But Roxy likes to chase the birds that are around so they don't eat her fries when we give them. She could keep you company 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

​Today has been hot. Very hot for a puppy like me. My brother says it's been very hot for a boy like him. My Mum says it's been very hot for a Mum like her. 

My Mum wondered where I was tonight and she found me in the yard on the nice cool concrete. It was very very nice.


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw, you look very peaceful and happy there Manny. All of our boys love resting outside, Sammy's favourite spot is on the decking in the sunshine with his favourite ball (that's like the size of football - almost) with his mouth wide open! Stay cool Manny and Chester


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you are one cool customer, little buddy. Way to 'chill out'.


----------



## tine434

Look Manny!
We had a visitor today. (Actually about 5 times in the past couple of weeks. I need you to tell Red and Rem that turtles are friends and they shouldn't be rough housing with them. Uhoh.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Ooooh they are lucky to have their visitors! I love my Robert. He's a tortoise and he carries his own house too...how cool is that!? Please tell Red and Rem that they shouldn't rough play with anyone who can carry their own house! :doh: They must be very strong!! :uhoh: I just tell my Robert that he's lovely so then he just looks at me and carries on walking by. :crossfing I know he really loves me too, sometimes he puts his nose near mine and I think we have a little brotherly kiss. :smooch:


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Manny, you make my heart melt x


----------



## dborgers

Manny, small world, little buddy. Your friend is named Robert, and so is this turtle.

He's the one moving his head. That's why his nickname is "Bob"


----------



## elly

I think I forgot some important news. At my show training this week we had something called a match night like at my other show training class! There were only two minor puppies and I was one of them.  I came second out of two. :uhoh: The judge said to my Dad that it's ok for us to have fun in the ring at our age. :doh: Im guessing she meant me and not my Dad as I think he's a grown up!  When my Mum heard that she had said that she laughed quite a lot! My Mum said its fine as Im still only little but Dad didnt look quite so sure! :no:


----------



## elly

Even though I had fun and maybe didn't do the best that I could, I still got this!


----------



## elly

Thankyou Uncle db, I like Bob very much. Robert bangs his head against things, Mum says he's a little odd. He's my brother Uncle db, not just my friend! :smooch:


dborgers said:


> Manny, small world, little buddy. Your friend is named Robert, and so is this turtle.
> 
> He's the one moving his head. That's why his nickname is "Bob"
> 
> tortoise bobbing head dec 15 - YouTube


----------



## elly

Oh no, Im sorry Auntie Swishy! I hope it didnt hurt! My ice cream melts too but that's from the sun shining! It's night time now!   
I hope it's not all melted! If it is, you must call your vet!



swishywagga said:


> Aw Manny, you make my heart melt x


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha I love Manny's blog, it makes me smile every day 

Well done for your rosette Manny, what a clever boy you are. I've got a feeling that you're going to get yourself quite a collection of rosettes in the future because you're such a beautiful, clever boy. Hope you're having a good weekend and are being a good golden for your Mom


----------



## dborgers

Congratulations on your ribbon, Manny! It's a nice color for you too


----------



## tine434

Manny, have you ever asked your mom about writing a children's book together?  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Hey yes, many people have suggested it and Mum is doing a course on the big flat thing she taps her fingers on every day. She said it helps her to learn what I should do to get my book made! :uhoh: I guess it could be fun, I love talking to you all and Im very pleased you like me too! 


tine434 said:


> Manny, have you ever asked your mom about writing a children's book together?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

My brother and I had a special duty to complete last week. We went to my sisters flat with my Mum to make sure the men delivered her new settee safely! We were very good boys and we like it there a lot. I collected some socks for my sister in the bedrooms but Mum said they hadn't needed collecting! :uhoh: 
The men came with the settee and Mum gave us nice rice bones so that we sat still whilst they brought it in. They had to take the big glass square out of the wall and push it through there as it didnt fit in the entrance hall and then they put the glass back again! 
We think the settee is very nice and look forward to testing it when we visit again  
Here we are looking after it.


----------



## dborgers

Manny, it looks like the settee was made just for you and your brother. You'll both fit like a hand in a glove on your respective cushions. Did you try it out?


----------



## swishywagga

That looks like a really comfortable setee Manny, I expect your sister will put a very special cover on it just for you and Chester to sit on when you visit x


----------



## elly

Guess what!!!? I am SIX MONTHS old today!!!! arty:arty:arty:


----------



## elly

dborgers said:


> Manny, it looks like the settee was made just for you and your brother. You'll both fit like a hand in a glove on your respective cushions. Did you try it out?



We haven't tried it out yet Uncle db! But we will!


----------



## dborgers

HAPPY SIX MONTH BIRTHDAY MANNY! 

You're growing into such a handsome young boy. Ice cream or frozen yogurt on the menu today to celebrate?


----------



## elly

Thankyou Uncle db! No ice cream or yoghurt...we had duck necks instead! :yummy::yummy::yummy:


dborgers said:


> HAPPY SIX MONTH BIRTHDAY MANNY!
> 
> You're growing into such a handsome young boy. Ice cream or frozen yogurt on the menu today to celebrate?


----------



## dborgers

I've never had duck necks, but I'll bet you and Chester loved them, didn't you?

And I'll bet the ducks regret following advice to 'stick your necks out'


----------



## elly

dborgers said:


> I've never had duck necks, but I'll bet you and Chester loved them, didn't you?
> 
> And I'll bet the ducks regret following advice to 'stick your necks out'



We sure did Uncle db! They were delicious!!! I tried to eat Chesters too..but my Mum saw me! :doh:
She said we can have the rest tomorrow.  
I guess that must be for my six months and one day Birthday! :yes:


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 6 Months Manny, you are quite simply gorgeous. I can't wait to read about all your new adventures, you are a golden gift to your family and one of my forum favourites. Have fun sweetie, love from Auntie Swishy and Barnaby x


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

elly said:


> Guess what!!!? I am SIX MONTHS old today!!!! arty:arty:arty:


It looks like Mom got our computer hooked up just in time for your birthday! Happy, Happy Birthday Manny! :wave: We have been so busy moving a mere two blocks. Every time Mom and Dad took a trailer to our new house, we got to ride back and forth with them so that we could explore our new yard. There is real grass, instead of sand and dirt -- we really like that! We are happy to see Chester with you in so many pictures.
He looks like he is feeling better now. That makes us very happy. We missed seeing you so much, and are very glad that we can talk to you again! (Love, Wrigley and Roxi:smooch


----------



## elly

I love my sister very much and she loves me too. I am glad she hasn't moved to a flat as well! We had cuddles this evening and we were both very happy.


----------



## elly

Tosh's Legacy said:


> It looks like Mom got our computer hooked up just in time for your birthday! Happy, Happy Birthday Manny! :wave: We have been so busy moving a mere two blocks. Every time Mom and Dad took a trailer to our new house, we got to ride back and forth with them so that we could explore our new yard. There is real grass, instead of sand and dirt -- we really like that! We are happy to see Chester with you in so many pictures.
> He looks like he is feeling better now. That makes us very happy. We missed seeing you so much, and are very glad that we can talk to you again! (Love, Wrigley and Roxi:smooch



I am very happy you are back!!!  I missed you. 
Your yard sounds like our garden and I like to lay on the grass.  
Chester has to see his Vet tomorrow as his ear still isn't well.  I said my Mum should go too as she isnt well today either! But Chesters happy when we have fun together and so am I.


----------



## Doug

Oh my gosh! Where has the time gone? Now you are such a big boy full of love, character and a fantastic sense of humour

Give Chessie and your mum a healing kiss from us and ask them to give you one back in honour of your birthday from us!

HAPPY birthday Manny!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 6 months Manny! Hope that you had a special day  I love reading all about your daily adventures!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Wowee thanks everyone, I certainly feel a whole lot more grown up today! My human Nanna has her birthday today too! Mum said its rude to ask how old she is but I think it begins with an 8! 
Tonight I was especially glad to be me. There was something on the picture box that showed some very scarey dogs. They had very scarey owners too! Im glad Im not a dangerous dog and my Mums not a dangerous Mum!


----------



## elly

Good evening all! :wave:
Today my Mum has been grooming us and trying to teach me for my big show next week! I Ike to be groomed because my Mum gives me lots of cuddles and kisses and I get yummy treats! :smooch: Today I managed to stand still without my Mum holding me. Mum said my back legs needs to go back a little more but I did very well.


----------



## HolDaisy

Well done Manny, you look great! I'm sure you'll do brilliantly in your big show


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

You have grown so big! How did your Mum lift you on to that table? We don't think that we could stand so nicely as you and we would wiggle a lot, so we are glad that you are the one doing the shows and not us! Along with the others that love you so much, we will be happy to be your cheering squad and will be watching your progress.
Just remember that we are all with you -- you will have more confidence knowing that!


----------



## elly

My sister came to our house for her lunch break today! Have I told you how much I love my sister!? Have I told you how much I miss my sister!?  I'm her Manny Moo and she loves me a lot.


----------



## Tennyson

Now Manny........who the heck couldn't love you.
You ROCK!!!


----------



## elly

Hello my friends! :wave: 
Its been so hot here lately. :doh: So so hot. 
I like to go out with my Mum and Dad in the big black thing and feel the whooshy wind feeling on my face at the window. Mum bought me a special seat belt so that I can sit by the whooshy wind as I got too hot in the back. 
Here I am on my way to my show training.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Oh Manny
Sorry you are still feeling the heat 
It's cooled down a bit here so I am getting outside a lot more and spending
time with my gal Molly.
Have fun at your training class.
See you soon my little man !!!!
Sheldon


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

I like it so much that your sister gave you the same special nickname -- Moo! That means that you are so very precious and loved by her. The picture of you with her is very nice. (from Toshy Moo at the Bridge)


----------



## dborgers

Manny, have Chester wag his tail in your face. It'll make you feel cooler


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw I can see how much you and your sister love each other  Love the photo of you by the window with the wind blowing your little floppy ears in the car, too cute!


----------



## swishywagga

*Good Luck Manny!*

Just wanted to wish you luck for Monday, I know you will be great x


----------



## elly

Awww thank you Auntie Swishy! I love that! 
I have had some of my hair cut today and Mum said Im a fidget. She said I have to have a bath tomorrow and I don't like baths! :yuck: Then we are going in the big black thing to a place that is near you. I wish I was seeing you and my friend Barnaby! I will miss my Chester and he will miss me. I will see my friend Dixon with my first human Mummy and that's very exciting! I will also see my Auntie Debby! 
Mummy said she will take photos and share them on here. :uhoh: I will do my best but I don't know how good that will be! :doh:


----------



## swishywagga

Manny, where exactly is your show?. I really wish I could be there!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Love your close-up! Is that a selfie? We have complete confidence in you will be doing your very best at the show: you will be superb, of course!


----------



## elly

swishywagga said:


> Manny, where exactly is your show?. I really wish I could be there!



Mummy said that this is the show Auntie Swishy. The Golden Puppies start at ten.  
http://www.highampress.co.uk/bourn.pdf
I would be so excited to see you! 
I think it's called a selfie. My sister taught me!


----------



## Doug

Awh I want to be there too!
I'd love to see you prance around and charm everyone with your golden smile 
GOOD luck I hope that you have SO MUCH fun!


----------



## dborgers

Manny, your best will be just perfect  Love your selfie! 

Ask your mom what it is to 'photobomb' (it doesn't have to do with loud noises). Then you can photobomb Chester's photos


----------



## swishywagga

Manny, unfortunately I won't be able to be there, but will be keeping fingers and paws crossed for you. Hoping it won't be too long before we can all meet up. x


----------



## elly

I am at a place called Bournemouth! We have been to visit Auntie Debbie and her fun boys Chester and Max and now we are at a big big place called a hotel. I have settled in very nicely and the beds are very comfortable 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, you look very comfortable there Manny, but where is your mum going to sleep?


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

The star of the show does deserve a good nights rest before the big event, doesn't he?
You are such a good boy that we are sure you shared the bed with Mum!


----------



## gill03

I hope you are having a super time at your show Manny - I think you are beautiful and if I was the judge I would certainly be handing 1st place to you!


----------



## elly

I am proud to tell you the Judge was very happy with me!  I was a very good boy and I tried very hard! Mummy had sausage for me so of course I had to! :uhoh:
I came 2nd and qualified for a big special dog show called Crufts 2015 which Mummy said is a very very good place to go! arty:


----------



## rooroch

Well done. You did really well and Crufts is an experience like no other.


----------



## dborgers

Manny, some hotels leave slippers for their guests. Did you get to chew up a pair?


----------



## elly

NOOOOO I was a very good boy. I slept all night and I didn't pee, poop, chew or bark.


----------



## swishywagga

Manny your Auntie Swishy is SO proud of you, tell your mum you have earned a special custard cream biscuit. I knew you would do well x:appl::You_Rock_:appl:


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Manny, well done you  That's amazing that you qualified for Crufts! Hopefully we'll be able to come and see you strut your stuff there next year. Your family must be so proud of you, you're a little star!


----------



## gill03

Oh, what fantastic news Manny! I love watching Crufts and just know you will do great.

You did very well not to get distracted by the way - by the look of the photo there was alot of people there!


----------



## Doug

CONGRATULATIONS Manny! 
You are a star!!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Good show, Manny! We knew you would do well!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Way to go, Manny!


----------



## tikiandme

You qualified for Crufts? Fabulous! We may have to start calling you Manny the Magnificent!!!


----------



## elly

Hi again. I like the sound of 'Manny The Magnificent'!  Would that mean I got extra treats!? :crossfing
Mum said you should see my rosette. Mum and Dad have had lots of congratulations today and they look very happy. I think I did my Dog Daddy proud in heaven. My dog Mummy's human Mum and my dog Daddy's human Mum were there watching me too and Chesters dog Daddy's human Mum and Dad too. It was a very happy day. :smooch:


----------



## Belle's Mom

Sounds like you have a HUGE fan club - which you well deserve!


----------



## elly

Before we went to our hotel we went to visit Auntie Debbie. I had a lovely time and made some new friends. I like them very much and hope to see them again one day. :crossfing Here I am with them, they are called Max and Chester.


----------



## elly

Auntie Debbie took some nice pictures of me with a big black thing. She said it has something called a nice lens. It made some funny clicky noises. Today she sent them to my Mum. This is me.


----------



## hubbub

Manny the Magnificent - I am SO proud of you! The blue rosette suits you nicely


----------



## tikiandme

Yes, Mr. Manny the Magnificent, if it were up to me I would definitely give you some extra treats! You deserve them. Not too many though, you need to watch that masculine physique of yours. Remember, you have to keep looking smart and dapper for Crufts! (Pssst, don't tell anyone, but I would also sneak a few treats to your handsome brother, Chester the Charming.)


----------



## dborgers

Manny, before you know it you'll have so many ribbons your mom can put them all on your chest and you'll look like Prince Charles viewing a military parade, or a dictator of a banana republic LOL


----------



## Doug

That pretty ribbon really suits you Manny!
There's that winning smile


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Manny, you are so handsome!


----------



## ShelbysMommy

Elly- I love reading your blog. Manny is so handsome!!!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

You are the winner in our hearts already, no matter which rosette you get! That blue rosette suits you very well. Your brothers Chester and Robert must be waving flags for you. Did you all have a special treat when you arrived home? On to Crufts ...!!!!! Good boy!


----------



## elly

After the big dog show my Mum and Dad took me to the lovely place they call a beach! They said I had been so very good that I deserved a treat. I like the beach very much and this one was very nice.


----------



## elly

I like the bubbly water that moves at the beach. I get a little bit scaredy if it makes a big whoosh but I like the pretty patterns and it makes my feet feel cool! :uhoh:


----------



## HolDaisy

Looks like you had a great time at the beach Manny


----------



## elly

It has been raining today so we havent done anything exciting and my Mum didnt feel so good. My brother Chester looked after her and barked so she knew to get her special tablets. I think he's very clever and I hope I learn to know when someone doesn't feel good. :crossfing I made sure I was a good boy so she could rest and get better. This morning I made a hole in the garden with Chester but it was when Mum was still in bed and Dad was in charge 
We were looking at Mums pictures and found this one from Monday. We thought you may like it too!


----------



## tine434

elly said:


> It has been raining today so we havent done anything exciting and my Mum didnt feel so good. My brother Chester looked after her and barked so she knew to get her special tablets. I think he's very clever and I hope I learn to know when someone doesn't feel good. :crossfing I made sure I was a good boy so she could rest and get better. This morning I made a hole in the garden with Chester but it was when Mum was still in bed and Dad was in charge
> We were looking at Mums pictures and found this one from Monday. We thought you may like it too!


Beautiful!


----------



## elly

My brother and I woke Mum up this morning! She said we are a lovely alarm clock


----------



## elly

She said I make her giggle too!


----------



## hubbub

elly said:


> She said I make her giggle too!


Manny, you made me giggle too! I really needed it today - thank you


----------



## HolDaisy

Goldens are the best alarm clock


----------



## elly

I liked going to my show. Actually I liked coming home from my show. There were lots of people letting me try different treats and lots of things that didn't cost much or were given to us free  We emptied all the bags and look what we have got!!! YUM!!!


----------



## swishywagga

Wow, Manny you are so lucky, of course you will be getting lots more gifts in the future now that you are Super Manny The Magnificent!


----------



## dborgers

elly said:


> I liked going to my show. Actually I liked coming home from my show. There were lots of people letting me try different treats and lots of things that didn't cost much or were given to us free  We emptied all the bags and look what we have got!!! YUM!!!


Jackpot!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Tennyson

That's quite a haul, Manny.
You did very good and I hope you will share a little with your big brother.


----------



## tikiandme

Hey, Manny, it looks like you hit the mother lode! You and Chester should be careful not to eat too much at one time, you might end up with a tummy ache!


----------



## elly

I think Im in trouble. Mum seems to think I have been chewing my nice bed. :doh: I keep telling her it must have been Chester but she doesn't believe me. :no: She says why would he start chewing it now when he's never touched it before. :uhoh: I don't know do I!? How would I know!? :uhoh: 
Im sure it couldn't have been me!!


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Manny, don't worry, how could it possibly have been you, with a face like that I can't imagine you would ever chew on something you shouldn't!.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

UT OH Manny 
Just don't get caught !


----------



## hubbub

I think it was Robert!


----------



## elly

hubbub said:


> I think it was Robert!



Yes, maybe it was Robert. He has very strong gums! Why didn't I think of that!?  
Well now Im going to lay low here and try to catch him in the act. :crossfing


----------



## dborgers

Manny, I did a little scientific research on the mystery chewing, using the bite marks, height from the ground, world class mathematics, etc etc.

As anyone can see, it was definitely Robert  :


----------



## HolDaisy

Hahaa! I'm sure it wasn't you Manny that chewed on your lovely bed  Sammy is very jealous of all the goodies you got! Enjoy your treats, you deserve them after doing so well!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

dborgers said:


> Manny, I did a little scientific research on the mystery chewing, using the bite marks, height from the ground, world class mathematics, etc etc.
> 
> As anyone can see, it was definitely Robert  :



Yay, Thankyou! I KNEW it had to be him!! 
How about this!?  Mum said this was me..but I need proof it wasnt!:uhoh:


----------



## elly

Oh now look...even though these two are here too..Mum STILL thinks I did this too!! What's a pup to do!!!?! :doh:


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Manny
As long as you didn't leave any PAW prints I think you're safe !!
Sheldon


----------



## hubbub

Where is Sherlock Holmes when you need him?


----------



## elly

Sheldon's Mom said:


> Manny
> As long as you didn't leave any PAW prints I think you're safe !!
> Sheldon



Paw prints!? Me!?? How could I!? Look..they are nearer to the mess than me! That was my brothers nice new bumper for his training and sometimes I would play with it..uhmmmm....train with it...too. I wouldn't spoil it would I!?


----------



## JeanieBeth

Oh!! Manny the Magnificent and Super Sleuth all in one handsome golden boy! We love the pictures of you with your ribbon, you looked so proud and simply dapper! Dancer and Brie wish they could have joined you at the beach, that would have been pure fun. By the way Manny, I agree, the mathematical probability clearly points to Robert that you could not have chewed on your bed. You're very lucky Danny Holmes is your friend! ??
Ear rubs and nose kisses! ?? Jeanie, Brie and Dancer


----------



## swishywagga

Ok Manny, I know who is to blame, it isn't Chester or Robert and it certainly isn't you so it has to be your mum!. It's all a big test to see how clever and alert you are. Has your mum been rubbing your paws recently, hmm she has been taking your paw prints!. I think though she means well, it's just to keep you on your paws so that at your next show you will be way ahead of the other puppies. I mean honestly like you could have done any of those things x


----------



## dborgers

elly said:


> Yay, Thankyou! I KNEW it had to be him!!
> How about this!?  Mum said this was me..but I need proof it wasnt!:uhoh:


Manny, this should easily get you off the hook. Anyone can see you couldn't possibly have done it  :


----------



## elly

I didnt do it..it was him 

< ----------


----------



## elly

Well I don't understand what's happened. I came in here and look... Dads laces are chewed off and my sisters post is eaten. Mum says it's me again. :doh:


----------



## swishywagga

Of course it wasn't you Manny, it's all a big conspiracy x


----------



## elly

Tonight Ive been to my puppy show training class. My friend Star was there but I think she's my friend and Im not hers. She makes a funny noise at me and it doesn't sound a happy noise. :uhoh: Hugo was there too, I like Hugo. He has a little fat squishy face and makes noises when he walks. 
The teacher tonight said I am very nice. He said I am made very well and have good angles. :uhoh: I don't know what he meant but I do like the treats.


----------



## dborgers

Manny, someone said this to me years ago, and I've found it to be helpful:

"It's none of your business what other people (or dogs) think of you."

We can't be friends with everyone. Maybe there's something going on in his life that makes him scared of other dogs. We never know the whole story about others who don't seem to like us. Usually it's them, not us


----------



## elly

We went to the park and Mum said I should work here as Im always a clown. :uhoh: The circus is in town!


----------



## elly

dborgers said:


> Manny, someone said this to me years ago, and I've found it to be helpful:
> 
> "It's none of your business what other people (or dogs) think of you."
> 
> We can't be friends with everyone. Maybe there's something going on in his life that makes him scared of other dogs. We never know the whole story about others who don't seem to like us. Usually it's them, not us


Thank you Uncle db! My Mum says, .. 'those that matter don't mind and those that mind don't matter'. She said I will understand it better when Im a bigger boy. :crossfing
Star is a nice girl really, she likes my Mummy but I think you are right, she doesn't like some dogs, .. and Im one of them.  Maybe she will like me more when she gets used to me.


----------



## tine434

Manny,
When Rem was younger many many MANY dogs didn't like him. Just by looking at him! He got growled at and lunged at probably 10-15 times by random dogs! But now that he's a really big boy, we don't have that problem near as much 

Youll see one day when you're big, strong, and have all that big boy confidence and you'll hear less of those funny noises (;


----------



## elly

Sometimes.... all this growing and learning and trying to be good... is just oh so so tiring.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Being that fabulous and taking all the blame for things you did not do must be exhausting!


----------



## elly

Today my brother had a hair cut. My Dad did too. Dad didnt stand on the table though, he went to a shop but I don't know why!? I know Mum would have given him nice liver treats if he was good, maybe the shop man gave him dried fish skins instead! :uhoh:
I didnt have my hair cut as I have a show next week. Mum said we will do it soon but not too soon! I hope she keeps some nice treats for me! :crossfing


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Hey Manny
I went to this place called Ruff Cuts this week and I came back
smelling like strawberries :yuck: yuk. 
I don't mind the bath and all the brushing and snipping they do but I don't like this thing they call a blow dryer. When this nice lady Cathy starts to use it I give her my no face 
They always put this little boy tie around my neck when I go there and my mom always thinks its so cute. I always manage to get it off me by the next day.
They give me lots and lots of these cheesy tasting treats. They are yummy
so I like going there so I can get them. 
Well at least I don't have to go back til next month.
Take care my little man


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

elly said:


> Sometimes.... all this growing and learning and trying to be good... is just oh so so tiring.


Does that mean that you are becoming a "couch potato?" If so, you are certainly the best looking one we have seen!


----------



## elly

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Does that mean that you are becoming a "couch potato?" If so, you are certainly the best looking one we have seen!



Mum said I have some potato in my puppy food ... and I like my settee ... is that being a couch potato?  If it is ... then yes ... I guess I am.


----------



## elly

Okay ... so who did this!?  It must have been Ted .. I know I wouldn't have!! :no: :


----------



## HolDaisy

Love the photo of you and your handsome brother Manny, you're just too cute


----------



## hubbub

Manny, I'm worried you're surrounding yourself with troublemakers - not a good thing. :no:


----------



## Coco's Mom

Manny, I feel sorry for you. Apparently your brothers and friends are trying to get you in trouble. An adorable angel like you couldn't have done all those mischiefs.

Your friend, Coco.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

To us it really looks like it is neither you nor Teddy. There is no dirt evidence on your feet or his feet, and Teddy looks a little out of shape and does not have claws. It would be very difficult for him to dig. Our opinion is that it is Robert again. He may be looking for a new place to put his house. (Wrigley & Roxi)


----------



## elly

Today my Dad has gone a long way away to a football game. My sister is at work.  My brother and I are just hanging out together and missing our supper time walk.  Mum has bad legs so she can't take us far and Robert is too slow. :doh: We just have to wait here for my sister to finish but it's getting a bit dark. :uhoh:


----------



## Belle's Mom

Hopefully your sister made it home in time.....otherwise we need to talk to Robert about learning to pick up the pace.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Poor sad boys! You look like we feel. We have been missing some of our walkies because Mom says it's too hot and humid. So we do the same thing you two are doing -- just lay in the grass and look miserable. We love our walkies and so look forward to them every evening. We are so-o-o-o bored now. There must be some kind of mischief we can get into ... digging a hole seems like a perfect idea! How about it: you dig one too, and we can meet in the middle!


----------



## elly

Does anyone like yoghurt!? : I LOVE it! As soon as my Mum finishes hers I give her a special loving look and she gives me the pot. I suck it onto my bottom jaw and then Mum always laughs. I don't know why! :uhoh:


----------



## elly

Sometimes people in my family go up those big things called stairs and I get worried where they are.  Last night I went up those stairs to try to find my sister. I looked around a door and my sister cried out that I shouldnt be there as she was having a pee. :doh:
Someone needs to tell her she will get into trouble! :uhoh: Doesn't she know it's naughty to pee indoors!? She needs to go out in the garden!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

You are such a clown, Manny! Thanks for a good laugh today! I'd like to give you a big hug, but you are too far away.


----------



## Wendy427

Awwww Manny you're a hoot!


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha Manny your posts make my day! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

So everyone keeps telling my Mum how much I have grown. :uhoh: But look, Im still not as big as my brother. :no: The good thing is Im not as small as Ted. :doh: He doesn't seem to be growing at all!


----------



## HolDaisy

What handsome boys you and Chester are. Manny...you might notice that your teddy will start to gradually get smaller as you get bigger! Don't worry though, you can never be too grown up to love your teddy bear  Sammy had a very special one when he was little, a 'snuggle pup'...he started to destroy it though so his teddy has gone to a 'safe place'.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coco's Mom

Hi Manny, you have grow into a handsome young man. I have to check your blog everyday. You bring smile to my face. I really adore you and your brothers Chester and Robert.


----------



## elly

Tosh's Legacy said:


> You are such a clown, Manny! Thanks for a good laugh today! I'd like to give you a big hug, but you are too far away.




Maybe one day I can come on holiday to Florida to see you and we can swim and run at the beach!  OR you can come here and we will play in the forest!


----------



## elly

Chester and I are worried and sad.  We left our Teds outside and it rained very hard. Now they have heavy wet heads and Mum has hung them up by their ears. :yuck: We hope they will still love us when their heads feel better and we hope Mum never leaves us outside because the drying out doesn't look very comfy. :doh:


----------



## swishywagga

Goodness me naughty mummy, you should report her to the RSPCT (Royal Society For The Protection Of Cruelty To Teddies)!.


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you crack me up!!


----------



## elly

Well today I am going to one of those show places where I have to stand and run nicely. Mum says it's a big one so I have to try extra hard!! I had to have a bath, Dad washed me but I wanted to be downstairs playing with my brother.:yuck:
I smelt nice though! :smooch:


----------



## elly

After my bath I had to be dried with a nasty blow machine and I kept trying to run away from it.  Then they put this thing on me, what do they think I look like?!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Well, Manny, whatever that is on your head, you are always a giggle! Do your very best at the dog show today. We will be waiting to hear the good results.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Manny
Hee Hee Hee !
Sorry man you look cute and funny.
Good luck today
Sheldon


----------



## hubbub

Goodness Manny, I have no idea what that contraption you're wearing is. Maybe you'll be modeling it at the show? I hope you got some treats after all that!


----------



## JeanieBeth

elly said:


> Thank you Uncle db! My Mum says, .. 'those that matter don't mind and those that mind don't matter'. She said I will understand it better when Im a bigger boy. :crossfing
> Star is a nice girl really, she likes my Mummy but I think you are right, she doesn't like some dogs, .. and Im one of them.  Maybe she will like me more when she gets used to me.


Manny! We missed you! 
As far as young girls go - they think boys have cooties. It's because they like boys, especially handsome boys like you, but they can't let the other girls know so they act silly.  Except for Brie because she loves you! ?
Your mum and DB are exactly right! Always be true to yourself! There's only one amazing Manny!
You're doing fantastic with your classes! I'm so glad you like the treats too. :Yum :Yum
Brie said she'd share hers with you if you'd like. For now we're sending hugs, high paws and ear rubs..
Jeanie & Brie ???


----------



## JeanieBeth

elly said:


> Sometimes.... all this growing and learning and trying to be good... is just oh so so tiring.


A couch and nice armrest are a always a good place to get away from it all. You're doing fine Manny! ??


----------



## JeanieBeth

I think you and Teddy need to call 007 in for a lookie see! :what: I see no dirt on you or Ted , no pawprints..yes indeed Manny, 007~James Bond, he's your man!


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha Manny I love all of your recent pics and stories  I love this thread!


----------



## elly

Hi there! :wave: I'm Sorry I haven't been here. My Mum had very tired legs after our trip and couldn't get me the computer thing.
Im afraid I didn't do very well at the show. I did try hard but there were a lot of nice big dogs in my class and there was a smell on the floor where we were standing waiting for the Judge man and it smelled very good. :smooch: It was so so so good and I couldn't ignore it but Mum said I shouldn't have ignored her too. :uhoh:
My fur Daddy's human Mum was there too and said we had done very well and looked nice but Im just very young and I will learn. I hope she's right, I do want to... but that smell was so so so good. It made me sniff it. And sniff it. And sniff it. :doh:


----------



## elly

Here I am with my Mum.


----------



## elly

This is my Aunt Skye. She was my fur Daddy's sister. I am glad she didnt get sick too. I think she's very lovely and the Judge did too. She's now allowed to go to the big show called Crufts too!  I love my Auntie Skye a lot. :smooch:


----------



## JeanieBeth

You looked really good Manny! It sure is hard being young when there are so many great smells to take in! Goldens after all are the best at search and rescue! If you want to be a Champ hold the snifter until you're finished in the ring.. We're betting on you Manny! I'll bet mom has splendid treats or one of your dandy rice bones you like so much once you get home! All in a days work Manny!!


----------



## swishywagga

Never mind Manny, you will always be a winner in our eyes!


----------



## Ljilly28

I love these photos of the show. Manny is our winner 100 percent!


----------



## elly

On the way home from the show we went to visit my brothers sisters family. His sister was called Summer and my brother and Mum said she was very beautiful but got very sick and went to a place with a rainbow. 
They are all very sad but now they have a new baby to love and I loved him too. :smooch:


----------



## elly

JeanieBeth said:


> You looked really good Manny! It sure is hard being young when there are so many great smells to take in! Goldens after all are the best at search and rescue! If you want to be a Champ hold the snifter until you're finished in the ring.. We're betting on you Manny! I'll bet mom has splendid treats or one of your dandy rice bones you like so much once you get home! All in a days work Manny!!



I do get lots of nice treats, yes, my favourites are sausage and turkey and duck! :smooch: 
When Mum wants me to be busy so she can be busy she gives me this treat too! Then she calls me 'King Kong'! :doh:


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

elly said:


> On the way home from the show we went to visit my brothers sisters family. His sister was called Summer and my brother and Mum said she was very beautiful but got very sick and went to a place with a rainbow.
> They are all very sad but now they have a new baby to love and I loved him too. :smooch:


Wow! Who's the big boy now?! You have grown into such a handsome young man. It is very special that you have made so many friends of all ages and that you are so loving. Your Mum has been a very good Mum to make you such a love (your Dad and sisters, too). Give your brother, Chester, a big hug -- he has helped, too. He is also very special, and we hope he is feeling better now.


----------



## elly

I thought you would like to see this. This is my Daddy's head and my head. I think I am growing up to look quite like him. My Mum says he wasnt quite as gold as he looks here. I hope he watches me from his rainbow place and that I make him happy. :smooch:


----------



## elly

One of the best things about having a big brother is always having a cushion to rest your head on wherever you may lay. :uhoh:


----------



## elly

Someone keeps digging in my Dad's lawn .... I don't know why they always assume it's me!!?


----------



## tine434

elly said:


> Someone keeps digging in my Dad's lawn .... I don't know why they always assume it's me!!?
> 
> View attachment 437794


Manny.....
Has your momma ever told you the story of Pinocchio? ?


----------



## ktkins7

Manny, Ella here. I think you should have a special place in your garden just for digging. Maybe your mom can fix a place up for you, either a sand box or just an area sectioned off. Your mom can bury goodies there like treats and toys. Shallow at first to attract you to the area. My mom said she's going to do something like this for me because i love digging. It's so much fun! I don't understand why they don't like it when I dig up the grass


----------



## JeanieBeth

We love your pictures of you with the Kong and Chester! He makes a great cushion Manny! 
Now about the digging in the backyard~
Clearly there wasn't any evidence Manny..
:what: ROLF!!


----------



## HolDaisy

You really do look lots like your Daddy. I bet he's so proud of you and will be smiling down from rainbow bridge and telling all of his golden friends that you're his little boy 

Have a great weekend with big brother Chester!


----------



## elly

[/COLOR]


HolDaisy said:


> You really do look lots like your Daddy. I bet he's so proud of you and will be smiling down from rainbow bridge and telling all of his golden friends that you're his little boy
> 
> Have a great weekend with big brother Chester!



My Mummy read what you wrote and her eyes started leaking.  I hope youre right, we love him very much. :heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Awww Manny, you're too cute for your own good. Next time try to clean your nose off to hide the evidence. Or maybe tell her Chester put the grass there. 

I think you're daddy is looking down from above and saying, "_yep, that's my boy!"_


----------



## elly

Mums eating a biscuit...........


----------



## elly

I have another show thing to go to tomorrow....please can you tell Mum not to put that coat thing on me again! :doh:


----------



## elly

I asked! Own up..who didnt shout loud enough for my Mum to hear!? Too late.... she's put it on again! :uhoh:


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Manny the shame, does you mum have something similar to wear as well, it's only fair after all. Good luck at the show, you will be great!


----------



## elly

swishywagga said:


> Aw Manny the shame, does you mum have something similar to wear as well, it's only fair after all. Good luck at the show, you will be great!




No she doesn't.  But I have just barked loudly at the neighbours coming home late at night ... and Mums just got up and come downstairs. She asked me if I was 'paying her back'. I don't know what she means, surely I don't have to pay for this outfit as well as having to wear it!!?  :doh: :yuck:


----------



## swishywagga

Haha Manny your so funny! :You_Rock_


----------



## Coco's Mom

Hi Manny, I still can't figure out what is the "thing" you were wearing. Did your mum custom made it for you?

Good luck at your show tomorrow. We all cheer for you.


----------



## tikiandme

Good luck at your show tomorrow Mr. Many the Magnificent. You certainly do look like your Daddy. I'm sure he is smiling down at you from The Bridge.


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you crack me up, you silly goose.

(I'm not really cracked, and you're not really a goose. Let's just say what you do is makes someone across the REALLY big pond smile every time he sees pics and reads what you have to say )


----------



## hubbub

Hi Manny,
I think I might have been the one who didn't shout loudly enough  I was searching the internet for the secret of how Harry Houdini escaped his straight jacket in hopes it would help you. I never found out how he did it...

By the way, my girl Hannah used to bark at things during the night too - it made me smile that you did that  :

I hope your mum removes that coat thing soon so everyone can see your handsome coat! Good luck at your show thing!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Manny, I'm not sure what the purpose of this outfit is. Tell your Mom it's too early for Hallowe'en and you should not have to go around wearing a costume. 
Good luck at the show!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

*What is that thing you're wearing?*

We figured out what that is you are wearing. You outgrew the shopping bag!








Your Daddy is proudly watching you today, so remember not to sniff while the judge is watching you. You are a winner!! We are rooting for you! (Wrigley & Roxi)


----------



## elly

Today after my Show thing we went to a place called a canal where there were things in water called houseboats and humans live in there or have holidays. My mum kept telling me there was a feather on my nose. :uhoh: I don't know what a feather is but I couldn't see anything anyway. 
Feather!? What feather!?


----------



## elly

Well I went to my Show thing. I didnt do very well. I don't know what was wrong with my feet but they kept wanting to wriggle  My Mum kept telling me 'feet' so she could make me stand nicely, she says that when she's moving them to where they should be and so I Know that I have to stand still ... but still my feet wriggled! :uhoh: I couldn't help it, really I couldn't but my Mum didnt mind anyway. She says she always brings the best dog home. :smooch: I know I always bring the best Mum home too. :smooch:
I was very excited to be with my special friend Dixon. His fur Mummy had him just before my fur Mummy had me at our first human Mummy's house. I had my holiday there too.  My first human Mummy and Daddy were at the show thing too so I got to see them again.


----------



## elly

Tosh's Legacy said:


> We figured out what that is you are wearing. You outgrew the shopping bag!
> View attachment 438378


 I did, I did! I think you must be right! I didn't know what that thing was she puts on me either...but the colours match! It must be! I hope I grow up to be as clever as you! :crossfing


----------



## elly

We made a new friend at the show thing today. She had a big black box that she held in front of me and clicked and it made pictures like the black flat thing my Mum holds up whilst shouting 'look Manny'! :uhoh: She said I am handsome and something called photogenic. My Mum was very happy with this.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Wow ... you are a very handsome!! I am too old for you, but there must be a lovely lady just waiting for you. (Roxi)


----------



## elly

Coco's Mom said:


> Hi Manny, I still can't figure out what is the "thing" you were wearing. Did your mum custom made it for you?
> 
> Good luck at your show tomorrow. We all cheer for you.



No I don't think she had it custom made, my brother has to wear it sometimes too!!! Ssshhh..don't tell him.. but I will see if I can get a picture of him in it too one day!


----------



## elly

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Wow ... you are a very handsome!! I am too old for you, but there must be a lovely lady just waiting for you. (Roxi)


Im sure you are lovely!  There was a class for girl puppies at the show thing today. Mum told me to watch. Some were very pretty! :


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Manny, there are no other words but I just love you!!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Manny, I love what your Mum said about bringing the best dog home. Your Mum sounds very special.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Our mom told us something that is very special to her when she sees a white feather floating nearby: that means our brothers and sisters waiting at the Rainbow left one of their angel feathers for us to see so that we know they have been especially close to us.

Your daddy and sister must have been very close to you today because they left a feather right on your nose! We keep all of our special white feathers in a jar to remind us of their special love ... (Wrigley & Roxi)


----------



## hubbub

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Our mom told us something that is very special to her when she sees a white feather floating nearby: that means our brothers and sisters waiting at the Rainbow left one of their angel feathers for us to see so that we know they have been especially close to us.
> 
> Your daddy and sister must have been very close to you today because they left a feather right on your nose! We keep all of our special white feathers in a jar to remind us of their special love ... (Wrigley & Roxi)


Oh my goodness, that made me cry - how lovely...


----------



## JeanieBeth

I second the tears. Feathers are a kiss from Heaven and you got one right on your nose!  You are the best boy with the best mum and brother! The coat looked rather dapper on you. It's a good look for you Manny the Magnificent! I have a feeling Mum was playing the Bee Gee's, :Staying Alive" and you couldn't get the song out of your head! That song always makes my feet want to wiggle too! Next time you'll do better! 
Hugs from Brie and I! ?


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Manny your Mom is right she definitely takes the best boy home from the show  I bet your family are all so proud of you for trying your best, what a clever little boy you are!
Dixon is very cute too, you must have had lots of fun catching up with him and the others.


----------



## elly

My Mum said she remembers now about these feather things being angels. It made her eyes leak, I dont know if that's the same as tears? 
Today I got this feather. Is this a big angel? :smooch: Does it matter if Im chewing it rather than it being stuck on my nose? :uhoh:


----------



## elly

Yesterday I had something new. Well, I could have had it the day before but it scared me a little bit so my brother took it and had it instead. Mum said its called a lambs rib. :uhoh: It felt a bit icky. Or maybe a bit ucky. :uhoh: Anyway, I didn't like it much but I did have a little try. Yesterday my Mum gave me another so I thought I would try again. Chester wanted it too but he's supposed to only eat duck. :doh: Mum gave him a duck neck and I chewed my rib. I think I liked it after all! :


----------



## elly

Hello again, it's me! I went to my show training thing again and I think I did better this time!  The man said Im a very nice dog and improving every week. :uhoh: Mum said she wishes I did the same at the shows as I do at the show training thing but he and Stars Daddy gave Mum some very good help which we have started practicing already. I hope it helps my feet to stop fidgeting. :crossfing So does Mum!
I did lots of running as the man kept telling Dad 'and go again' and then 'and go again'! I don't know who was most tiredy, me or my Dad! :doh:He said Dad needs to go fast or I get too interested in the new puppy sitting at the end but I really can't help it, she's just so little and sweet! :bowl: She has funny little ears that do funny things and she jumps and squeaks and wants to play! So do I. Well I don't have funny little ears that do funny things and I dont think I squeak but I want to jump and play!  
I did have a rumbly tummy that kept doing funny things at my back end with a pop and a very yucky smell ... but everyone kept laughing and putting things over their noses! :yuck: Mum said its my new treats but it didnt feel a treat to me! :doh: 
Mum said this picture is blurred because we were running fast and she will try harder next time.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sounds like you're doing really well Manny. I think you'll end up winning crufts one day you're such a star


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

elly said:


> ...Today I got this feather. Is this a big angel? :smooch: Does it matter if Im chewing it rather than it being stuck on my nose? :uhoh:


 Tell your Mum not to let you eat those big angels anymore. They might be what is make those "pop" noises and the yukky smell ... really, they are not very digestible. Our favorites are the little tiny fluffy white feathers. They are the ones you can eat without having the popping noises that make everyone laugh at you.

We don't know anything about shows, but Wrigley and I talked about your fidgety feet and wondered if maybe you forgot to tell your Mum and Dad that you had to pee-pee. That would make you all fidgety, wouldn't it? You can't really cross your legs, so you have to fidget instead. :wavey: (Roxi & Wrigley)


----------



## elly

Tonight we had some visitors. My human sisters friend came with this little dog. His name is Oscar and he's a mini one of me and my brother and he made me feel very busy. I was very excited and my sister said a little bit too rough as Im so big now and he's so small. We all went to the park together which was fun but I had to go back on my leash. :doh: I tried to be good and quiet but my head wouldn't let me! :uhoh:
I hope Oscar visits again so I can try much harder to be gentle. :crossfing


----------



## elly

Today I have been to my Puppy Gundog Training class again. It was nice to see my friends again. I like Buzby a lot, he's a clever little boy and I want to be as good as him. 
Today I had to run to my Dads voice and whistle but all the rabbit poop made it hard for me to remember.  It smells and tastes so good! Then I had to find a stuffy toy and bring it to my Dad. :doh: I did find it, I just forgot to bring it. :uhoh:


----------



## HolDaisy

Oscar is a little cutie (as are you and Chester!) Bet it was fun to have another little golden friend to play with. Gundog training looks like lots of fun! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

My brother and I have this blue and green thing called Flappy. It makes a nice crackly noise when we play with it and we always play tug and snatch. Now Flappy is two flappys, big flappy and little flappy :doh: as our tug got a bit excited and we tugged a little bit hard! :uhoh:


----------



## dborgers

Manny, as long as you're trying your best with your classes you're doing terrifically!!!


----------



## elly

Ive got my Show Training Class thing later ... just having a puppy power nap.... :sleeping:


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, enjoy your nap Manny. You are growing up so fast, but you still look very much the puppy in your photo. Good luck at your class tonight!


----------



## elly

Well I had my PP nap and it made me feel so good.  
Mums been doing some baking ... I want to try too  Cake anyone!? :uhoh:


----------



## elly

swishywagga said:


> Aw, enjoy your nap Manny. You are growing up so fast, but you still look very much the puppy in your photo. Good luck at your class tonight!



Thank you Auntie Swishy! I am going to try hard! Mum and I have been practicing in the kitchen and tonight it's at a different place with different people! Im a little bit scaredy but I think they will be nice. :crossfing We have been there before but then they shut for the summer but I know I will get used to it quickly again


----------



## elly

​We just wanted to take time out for a minute of our busy play schedule to say...


59900 VIEWS!!! Thank you..SO MUCH!!!!! 

:--big_grin::--heart::--big_grin::--heart::--big_grin::--heart::--big_grin::--heart::--big_grin::--heart::--big_grin::--heart::--big_grin::--heart:


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Thanks you, boys, for thanking all of us. But we should be thanking YOU ... you all have been a bright spot in many lives!!

Wish we all could have a piece of that cake you are making!


----------



## Coco's Mom

Manny, you and your brother Chester are so adorable. I have to check your blog everyday because you always bring smile to my face. Thank you for sharing your life with us.


----------



## elly

60000+ views!!!!! Wow! WOOF! 
I want to see who you lovely humans are! Thank this post, I dare you! I could promise to send you a piece of liver cake if you do but Mum said humans don't like them as much as pups do! :yuck: 
I don't know why! It's the best! :smooch: Maybe I should promise to send you some if you don't thank this post!!


----------



## dborgers

You're welcome! When the whole world discovers you, there will be billions of views


----------



## swishywagga

:wiggle:It's a pleasure to read your blog everyday Manny. You always put a smile on our faces! :wavey:


----------



## elly

This evening I had fun. My brother Robert came out to play. :smooch: I like Robert and Robert likes me. I dont think we look alike but we both love food and we love being brothers.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

We are confused. What's happening to Robert? He looks much smaller than he used to look. Are you bigger, or is he smaller? He used to look much bigger next to you. (Roxi & Wrigley)


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Hey Manny
I love to see what you've been up to every day. My mom says like me you put a
smile on her face. Your mom makes you liver cake !!!!!
I'm going to have a talk with my mom and get her to bake me some . 
She makes me these delicious apple treats but liver cake that sounds yummy 
Does Robert play hide and seek with you ?????


----------



## Melfice

elly said:


> This evening I had fun. My brother Robert came out to play. :smooch: I like Robert and Robert likes me. I dont think we look alike but we both love food and we love being brothers.


Turtles are cool, and they can live a LONG time. I think like 120 years or so


----------



## elly

Tosh's Legacy said:


> We are confused. What's happening to Robert? He looks much smaller than he used to look. Are you bigger, or is he smaller? He used to look much bigger next to you. (Roxi & Wrigley)



I think I got bigger!!!!!


----------



## elly

Sheldon's Mom said:


> Hey Manny
> I love to see what you've been up to every day. My mom says like me you put a
> smile on her face. Your mom makes you liver cake !!!!!
> I'm going to have a talk with my mom and get her to bake me some .
> She makes me these delicious apple treats but liver cake that sounds yummy
> Does Robert play hide and seek with you ?????


He does, he peeps out of his house and then goes back in! :uhoh: ...... But I always know where he's hidden :wavey:

Mmm liver cakes so good, you must ask your Mum to make it for you! If you lived nearer you could have come over for liver cake and water!


----------



## elly

Melfice said:


> Turtles are cool, and they can live a LONG time. I think like 120 years or so


Ssssh don't let him hear you or he might get upset!  He's a tortoise...not a turtle!! :doh:


----------



## Melfice

elly said:


> Ssssh don't let him hear you or he might get upset!  He's a tortoise...not a turtle!! :doh:


Haha my bad!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Hi Manny! Brie and I are checking in to thank for for the giggles and woofs! You never fail to make us smile! We are so impressed with all you've learned so far! Those puppy power naps and lamb ribs must be a great big power boost! ????
Hugs and ear rubs! 
Jeanie and Brie ?


----------



## HolDaisy

Great photo of you and Robert!


----------



## swishywagga

Love the photo of you and Robert, aren't tortoise's lovely creatures!.


----------



## Wendy427

Thank you so much, Manny, for all your funny stories! Maxi and I are in love with you!!


----------



## elly

I had a really good time at my show training thing tonight!  My friends Star and Whisper were there and my Mum and Dad got lots of help from Stars Mum and Dad and another man and lady who made me run and practice stands. I didnt mind as they had some very nice sausage and Stars Dad gave me fishy treats. : Chester was at home and very excited to see me when I got back but Im too tired to play and now I need to sleep. :sleeping:


----------



## elly

Hey hello there! Im sorry I haven't been here! :doh: My Mum and Dad went to my Mums best friends wedding and so I didn't have a computer to use. :no: Mum said I must show you this. She said we must be something called Alien dogs.  I always thought we were called Golden Retrievers but I guess Mum must be right! :uhoh:


----------



## elly

On Thursday evening we went in the big black thing called a car to my sisters new flat for dinner. My brother and I love to go there as we love and miss her and Jack very much! 
They have just painted the bedroom and had put these new soft things on their bed which felt very nice. Chester and I tested them and think they bought well! :smooch: We hope we have a sleepover there soon! :crossfing

I am going to a show thing tomorrow so now I have to get ready. See you soon! :wavey:


----------



## pb2b

You are so big Manny!


----------



## Coco's Mom

Manny, best wishes at the show tomorrow.

So is the strange looking black and blue coat your wear before the show an 'Alien Suit?' No wonder I can't figure out what it is


----------



## elly

Yes I am getting to be a big boy now! :smooch: Thats because I am good and eat all my dinner.  And Chesters. :uhoh: And Mums. :uhoh: And anything on the floor. :uhoh: And anything on my walks. :uhoh: I know I shouldn't eat all those extra things but my tummy tells me to! :doh:


pb2b said:


> You are so big Manny!


----------



## elly

Coco's Mom said:


> Manny, best wishes at the show tomorrow.
> 
> So is the strange looking black and blue coat your wear before the show an 'Alien Suit?' No wonder I can't figure out what it is



Thankyou. I will try hard to stand still and run nicely! 

What...you mean this suit!!??  I don't know if it is but I know I have to sleep in it tonight!


----------



## HolDaisy

Good luck for your show Manny! Bet you'll do brilliantly 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Good luck Manny, I think you look very cute in your doggie night shirt!


----------



## dborgers

"Tummy Talk" is powerful, isn't it Manny? I find it hard to resist myself.

You look like Captain Good Boy in your coat


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

elly said:


> ...we must be something called Alien dogs.


Oh no!!! We were really scared when we saw that you are aliens!!!! Now we know that your Mum is right, because we haven't heard from you for several days. Did you go on a trip to outer space? (Wrigley & Roxi)


----------



## elly

Hi again. Im sorry I haven't been here. My Mum and my sister went to a far away place called Amsterdam and Chester and I stayed home with our Dad. Mum and Dad had something bad happen before my Mum went, lots of water came into the house and now my sister has no bedroom  The good thing though is she sleeps downstairs now and we sneak in and sleep with her


----------



## dborgers

Manny, there's room enough for you _and_ Chester on that bed. Make yourself a 'Sister Sandwich'


----------



## elly

I did miss my Mum when she was away but we did get to do some extra fun stuff!  Dad took us to a big park place and we found this big pile of orange soft thing that Dad said was called 'sand'. Chester and I played in it and climbed and dug and got very orange legs! :doh:


----------



## swishywagga

Manny that's the biggest sandpit I have ever seen, what fun you and your brother must have had!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Are you and Chester playing King on the Mountain, or just having fun rolling and tumbling in the sand? We are glad Chester is feeling good again and can play with you!


----------



## elly

As well as playing with my brother when Mum was away I also did a bit of oops! :doh: Sometimes my brother would be sleeping and I would get a bit bored. :uhoh:


----------



## dborgers

elly said:


> As well as playing with my brother when Mum was away I also did a bit of oops! :doh: Sometimes my brother would be sleeping and I would get a bit bored. :uhoh:


I thought I was the only one who did stuff like that when I was young. You made me feel better Manny!


----------



## elly

Ok folks...tomorrow Im at a show thing again and now Im being groomed. Pleeeeeease tell my Mum... no funny coat for Manny!!! :yuck:


----------



## elly

Too late again ....


----------



## dborgers

Captain Cutiepie (aka "Manny The Magnificent" )


----------



## Coco's Mom

Sorry Manny the Magnificent, I checked your blog too late. Otherwise I will make a plea for you. However you look adorable in any outfit. Coco and I will be cheering for you.:wavey::wave:

Manny, can you ask your mom, what is the purpose of wearing that night gown before the show? Coco is not a show dog so I don't have outfit similar to yours 

Thank you!


----------



## elly

The funny coat makes my hair nice and not too curly or sticky uppy :uhoh:


Coco's Mom said:


> Sorry Manny the Magnificent, I checked your blog too late. Otherwise I will make a plea for you. However you look adorable in any outfit. Coco and I will be cheering for you.:wavey::wave:
> 
> Manny, can you ask your mom, what is the purpose of wearing that night gown before the show? Coco is not a show dog so I don't have outfit similar to yours
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## elly

We are home now and had a very busy day. I think I did good and I tried to stand still. 
A lady said nice things and gave my Mum a ribbon with 1st on it and then a different ribbon with 2nd on when we saw her the next time. There was lots of sand everywhere like a very big beach so I did find it hard not to play sometimes but I did listen to my Mum more and I ran nicely with my Dad. :smooch: Then we saw another lady but she wasnt smiley like the other one :yuck: but she gave us a ribbon with 2nd on again... maybe she didnt know we already had one!??


----------



## swishywagga

Congratulations "Manny The Magnificent Strikes Again":banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Karen519

*Manny*



elly said:


> We are home now and had a very busy day. I think I did good and I tried to stand still.
> A lady said nice things and gave my Mum a ribbon with 1st on it and then a different ribbon with 2nd on when we saw her the next time. There was lots of sand everywhere like a very big beach so I did find it hard not to play sometimes but I did listen to my Mum more and I ran nicely with my Dad. :smooch: Then we saw another lady but she wasnt smiley like the other one :yuck: but she gave us a ribbon with 2nd on again... maybe she didnt know we already had one!??


Manny

You are one beautiful boy!


----------



## Wendy427

Congratulations Manny!


----------



## elly

I have proud news. 
My little brother lifted his leg on his walk just now. My Dad and I felt very emotional. 
Clever boy Manny! ::appl::appl:

Love from Chester x


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

That IS great news, Chester! Did you give Manny a blue ribbon for lifting his leg? You are such a good big brother to be so patient with him. You probably deserve a blue ribbon for doing all those big brother things that help him. A kiss on the head for you from us! You are so handsome, too! We are so glad that you are feeling better now.

Wow, Manny! One blue ribbon and two red ones?! You are really learning your lessons so well. We are so proud of your progress. Sending you hugs and kisses! (Roxi & Wrigley)


----------



## HolDaisy

Congratulations for your show Manny! I bet your family and Chester are so proud of you  You look absolutely so handsome and grown-up and I must say that your Mom has groomed you beautifully  Well done for learning to lift your leg up too, Chester must have been proud of you. Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## elly

When we arrive at the show things I get so excited now! Mum and Dad tell me to wait but I just cant help it, my legs get all springy and a lot of woofs come out of my mouth! 
Mum and Dad think this picture thing is funny as they say I look like I have been hit on the head with something heavy and flat! :yuck: We are glad I haven't been though! :doh:


----------



## elly

This is me at my show thing yesterday, I was waiting for my class and having lots of fun and being very smiley!


----------



## elly

When I was at the show thing the ladies gave my Mum and I some ribbons and cards. Mum said they are special and we must keep them safe. I wanted to show you them first though in case Mums safe place is so safe even she can't find it again. Dad says that happens to her a lot! :uhoh:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Manny, you are so handsome!


----------



## Doug

Wow what a great result Manny!
Lexi just came to say that she is very proud of you and Hudson wholeheartedly agreed
Keep up the good work beautiful boy.


----------



## elly

My brother and I have just been to the park and we saw another dog like us! It was getting a bit dark but he was shiney colours like us : so we could still see him running!


----------



## hubbub

I'm SO proud of you Manny! From climbing sand hills, to winning ribbons, to seeing shiney dogs - you are fantastic!


----------



## OutWest

Manny, those are very handsome ribbons. You should be very proud!


----------



## elly

OutWest said:


> Manny, those are very handsome ribbons. You should be very proud!



Thankyou Auntie Outwest, I am. They are extra special too because they are made by Chesters Fur Daddy's human parents who make them by hand as their work at their home. Mum knew they were by them as it has their work name on the back! Mum says it's a small world  but it seems very big to me! :doh:


----------



## dborgers

elly said:


> When I was at the show thing the ladies gave my Mum and I some ribbons and cards. Mum said they are special and we must keep them safe. I wanted to show you them first though in case Mums safe place is so safe even she can't find it again. Dad says that happens to her a lot! :uhoh:


I'm gonna write a musical about you: "Manny Boy Superstar"


----------



## elly

My brother Robert got a bit chilly today. He was outside and it started raining so my Mum had to bring him in. She got a nice snugsy towel and wrapped him in it to get him warm. 
My brother Chester and I looked after him whilst he got dried. :smooch:


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Awwwww....how sweet you two boys are! You are so gentle and special to help your Mum with Robert. Robert must feel very safe with you two watching out for him. What good brothers he has!


----------



## dborgers

Manny,

You and Chester are super duper brothers to Robert. And you're super cute!!


----------



## swishywagga

What a lovely picture of you all together!


----------



## HolDaisy

Adorable photo ♥

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Well I don't know who could have done this but I think they are going to be in trouble with my Mum! :uhoh:


----------



## elly

I told Chester if he put his leg over the hole Mum wouldn't notice it :crossfing


----------



## dborgers

elly said:


> I told Chester if he put his leg over the hole Mum wouldn't notice it :crossfing


What hole? I don't see a hole


----------



## elly

Uncle db, Im sorry to tell you but maybe you need some of those glass things on your eyes. :doh: I see the hole, Chester sees the hole .... and Mum DEFINITELY saw the hole! 


dborgers said:


> What hole? I don't see a hole


----------



## elly

Hello everyone! :wavey: It's just me!


----------



## Doug

Whooo hoooo! 
Happy 8 months Manny!!
You have achieved so much in such a short amount of time 
You are certainly worthy of the royal treatment.


----------



## elly

Now Im 8 months old I am big and can tackle my brother. I tried to be gentle today, he has a poorley ear. :yuck: 
He usually wins though, or sometimes I let him.


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 8 Months "SuperManny" xxxx


----------



## Wendy427

Happy 8 months Birthday, Manny!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Happy, happy 8 months birthday, Manny! Eat lots of ice cream and liver cake! How quickly you have grown so big.

Wrigley has poorly ear, too. Mom and Dad say it's something called a hematoma. I hope you don't have the same thing -- it is very painful. As difficult as it must be not to show Chester how big and strong you are, you must be very gentle with him until his ear heals. (Wrigley & Roxi)


----------



## hubbub

I'm singing Happy Birthday very loudly in hopes you'll hear me  

Wishing you the happiest 8th month celebration!!! arty:


----------



## elly

hubbub said:


> I'm singing Happy Birthday very loudly in hopes you'll hear me
> 
> Wishing you the happiest 8th month celebration!!! arty:



Im hearing you hubbub, Im hearing you! :thanks: Great voice! arty2:


----------



## OutWest

elly said:


> Now Im 8 months old I am big and can tackle my brother. I tried to be gentle today, he has a poorley ear. :yuck:
> He usually wins though, or sometimes I let him.


Happy eight months, Manny. 

Is that an A-frame chicken coop behind you? It looks quite spiffy.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Happy 8 months Manny.
You're getting closer to the Big 1 Birthday !!!


----------



## dborgers

Happy Eight Months & One Day, Manny!! 

You are getting SO big now. I wouldn't let that stop you from taking a running leap into mum's arms


----------



## Coco's Mom

Manny, happy 8 months birthday!!!

You grown into a handsome big boy now.


----------



## elly

OutWest said:


> Happy eight months, Manny.
> 
> Is that an A-frame chicken coop behind you? It looks quite spiffy.



Mum says it is but no chickens in it yet!  She hopes there will be one day but Robert uses it for his exercise sometimes so it's an A Frame tortoise run for now :uhoh:


----------



## elly

I don't know if I like being 8 months now. I woke up this morning and my foot was ouchy. :yuck: I can't go for walks as Mum says I have to rest it and I don't really want to go for a walk, I just want to lay on my Mums bed and have her give me cuddles in between her chores. :smooch:


----------



## ktkins7

Happy 8 months Manny! Ella says that you have a cute little fur butt. And she thinks your extremely lucky to have a big brother like Chester.

Sorry to hear about your leg. Did you hurt it playing? Make sure to rest up so it heals quickly and you can run around and have fun. For now give Chester and your mum lots of cuddles.


----------



## hubbub

Manny, I'm so glad you heard me singing and appreciated it! You must have a great ear because most people make a funny face when I sing  

I'm so sorry about your foot, I wonder if it's one of those growing pains? Maybe you'll get a warm snuggly towel to cuddle in too. Rest up and feel better soon


----------



## tikiandme

Happy 8 months Birthday, Manny. I Hope your foot feels better soon. It's no fun to have ouchies.


----------



## elly

Well, I tried to break it :uhoh: so I wouldn't have to wear it again :crossfing but it didnt work! :doh: Mum managed to still fasten it and she said she was a little bit cross.  Now she says she has to buy another one and I feel a little sad. Im sad because she has to spend her money ... but I did tell her she doesn't have to! 
Honest Mum, I really don't mind if I have to live without one.. it was MY fault after all!


----------



## OutWest

elly said:


> Well, I tried to break it :uhoh: so I wouldn't have to wear it again :crossfing but it didnt work! :doh: Mum managed to still fasten it and she said she was a little bit cross.  Now she says she has to buy another one and I feel a little sad. Im sad because she has to spend her money ... but I did tell her she doesn't have to!
> Honest Mum, I really don't mind if I have to live without one.. it was MY fault after all!


Manny, this is from Tucker and Bella. You need to understand how to make the "sad" face or the "adorable" face. Moms don't stay cross for very long when you do that. It's a big benefit of being a Golden.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Who needs that hair net thingy anyway, Manny? Not you! With that cute fur butt of yours and those eyes, you should melt the hearts of those judges at the show without even having to wear that to keep your hair from being mussed. If they judge for personality, you win -- hands down! Tell your Mum it's time to retire that thing forever... (Roxi and Wrigley)


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Manny, you're so cute! Happy 8 months, what a beautiful golden boy you have grown up into. You've definitely learnt how to do the 'sad face' so well haha. I'm sure when you or Chester look at your Mom with those big beautiful eyes you two can get away with almost anything  Hope that your leg is feeling better soon too, get lots of rest and I'm sure you'll be back running around again soon!


----------



## elly

Well my leg felt all better yesterday and I didn't walk with any hippityhop any more so I went to my show thingy and we were all happy.  I went into see the nice judge lady and when I ran she told Mummy I had a bit of a hippity hop. No one else had noticed it but Mum was very sad and told the judge lady she wouldn't have taken me there if it had happened that morning and was embarrassed but the nice judge lady told her it was fine, it was only a little bit but she had to mark me down because of it. She came to see my Mum afterwards and told my Mum I am a very nice puppy and just to rest my legs and not to worry as these things happen, I could have just slipped it a bit on the shiny wooden floor before the class as I had got a bit excited. :uhoh:. There was only me and another dog in the Golden classes I was in so it wasnt very busy. I went in a bigger class with minor puppies that werent Goldens too but I didn't have any hippity hop then and I got third place. We had a nice day and I was very very happy to see my fur Mummy. She was in the show and it was her first time in two years and she was very very lovely. :smooch: My friend Dixon was there too and my first human Mum and Dad. It was very special and lovely to be together again.


----------



## elly

Today I am resting my legs and playing with my toys. I like these bones because I have new teeth coming and sometimes my mouth is sore.  It's raining today so I didn't mind, the garden is a bit yucky.


----------



## elly

This is a special picture! :smooch: It's my FurMummy and me at our first show together yesterday.


----------



## ktkins7

Aww Manny you both look so happy. I'm sure your fur mum is just as proud of you as your human mum.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Did you know that she is your fur mommy by her special smell?You both look so happy to be together. Just think, you will get to see each other often at the shows! How special!


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you must have really loved seeing your mommy again. Glad your foot is feeling better, little buddy


----------



## elly

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Did you know that she is your fur mommy by her special smell?You both look so happy to be together. Just think, you will get to see each other often at the shows! How special!


Yes I thought she smelt very Mummyey and looked very smiley like me.  I am very happy she will be at other shows, I like her tail wagging in the ring, she looks so pretty and happy. :smooch:



Yes Uncle db, I did love seeing her again.


----------



## elly

Ok, so I really didnt mean to do this. My teeth felt a bit nibbley and my head was a bit fidgety. We do have three mats on the floor at night now Mum brought one in from the car. I think we can spare one. :uhoh:


----------



## HolDaisy

Your fur Mum is such a pretty girl Manny, how cute that you got to spend time with her too at the show  I bet she's very proud of you, and you look so similar to her.
Ooopsie about the mat, I'm sure you didn't mean to haha!


----------



## elly

Okay, so who did this!? My Mum puts a nice blue rug in our new kitchen, blue, to match the walls...and now look, two holes! :doh: She's not happy! :uhoh:


----------



## elly

And this!?!! My sister will be back at the weekend to play football! Now she will only have one sock...


----------



## elly

Ssssssshhh, my boys are sleeping and I thought I would just nip on here before Manny wakes up. :crossfing
I had such a special experience with him today, I wanted to share it with you. 
We didnt go anywhere exciting, we didnt have new toys, we just had the most amazing cuddles and Im still reeling from how precious they were. 
Manny asked to come up on my lap so I gave him a little help.  Hes usually quite a wriggle butt and doesn't stay for more than a minute or two. :uhoh:
This morning it was different. Up he came and up he stayed. He nuzzled his face into my neck and then looked at me and have me the most gentle kisses I have ever had from him and then rested his face side wards against my cheek so that we were cheek to cheek. His eyes kept half closing as if he was feeling the same as I was, enjoying every moment and living the dream. I kissed his muzzle and snuggled into his ear, telling him I love him a zillion times. 
Do you ever breathe in the smell of your Goldens fur? I do and I did this morning. His coat is so soft, his skin so sweet and he has lots of baggy skin under his neck to hold onto and play with. 
I don't know what made this morning different but Im so glad it did. He's like my little shadow, watching all that I do and following me everywhere I go. My cheeky, funny very sweet Mummy's boy. 
I didn't know I could love another dog like I love Chester,... but I do...and he's so very special and makes everyday a smiley one. :smooch:
I better go ...he's waking  Thank you for letting me share him with you.


----------



## Wendy427

What beautiful, precious moments! I really know what you mean. I've shared a few with my Maxi.


----------



## abradshaw71

I've had a few of those moments with my Josie. It was a very cold winter's day last year and our evening was quiet as we watched tv. She jumped up on her end of the couch, but instead of staying there, she crawled up and laid her face and front paws on my stomach and fell fast asleep. We were all warm and snuggly for the next hour. And then, I realized I couldn't move my legs any longer due to her weight, but I was oh so happy with my girl.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

That is such a special gift to you for today! Don't you just love to put your nose to the top of his head and breathe his special scent in? Thanks so much for sharing that. You expressed it all so perfectly! 

After that precious time, how can you be annoyed at such a sweet, cheeky wiggle worm boy for chewing holes in everything? (At least he is sticking to socks and rugs so far --the second day we had him, Wrigley took out his anxiety on the corners of two antique Chinese furniture pieces. Tosh chewed corners our nice art books.) Corners must taste especially good to them. Yum. Even so, I do miss those puppy days!


----------



## hubbub

Simply tears...thank you for jostling a memory of my girl.


----------



## Wendy427

*Manny, are you teething?*



elly said:


> Okay, so who did this!? My Mum puts a nice blue rug in our new kitchen, blue, to match the walls...and now look, two holes! :doh: She's not happy! :uhoh:


Dear, dear Manny:

Ask your Mummy to roll up a wet hand towel (or something else that wouldn't shred?) and let it freeze in the freezer/ice box. Then you can gnaw on that to help your teething.

I've only heard of using this method; never actually used it myself, so maybe someone else here on the forum could suggest other teething ideas. :wave:


----------



## JeanieBeth

What a lovely share Elly! Manny is coming into his own, he has so much love and gentleness pouring from his precious face. Your boys are so blessed to have you for their Mum. Give sweet Chester and Manny hugs and nose kisses for me and Brie.??


----------



## Goldens R Great

I loved reading about your special time with Manny. So very very sweet.


----------



## OutWest

elly said:


> Okay, so who did this!? My Mum puts a nice blue rug in our new kitchen, blue, to match the walls...and now look, two holes! :doh: She's not happy! :uhoh:


Manny, aren't we lucky to be Goldens? You have the cute and adorable face perfected. No one will get mad at you if you look at them like that! Tucker and Bella


----------



## elly

Yesterday my Mum bought my brother and me new treats. :smooch: They are called Antlers and they are a lot of fun! I liked to throw mine in the air but my Mummy said no, she was scared it would fall on our heads or break something nice. :doh: I chewed mine a lot but my brother wanted mine. Then I wanted my brothers and then we both wanted the same one. :uhoh: Then I started having pop noises and smelly smells coming from the back of me so then we had none as my Mum took the Antlers away... :yuck:


----------



## elly

My Mum was saying how much I have grown. Everyone who sees me seems to say the same. :uhoh::uhoh: To me I seem the same.  But I can reach my brothers ears better to tag onto when he runs!  
My Mum made this to show me how little I was. She says I was cute too. :bowl: She says I still am! :smooch:


----------



## JeanieBeth

How'd you get so cute?!


----------



## HolDaisy

Manny is precious, he's such a special little boy and he has such a great life with your family, (as does handsome Mr Chester!) 

Manny, you keep guard of your Mom's kitchen rugs and you might be able to catch who must be secretly putting holes into them  

Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## dborgers

elly said:


> My Mum was saying how much I have grown. Everyone who sees me seems to say the same. :uhoh::uhoh: To me I seem the same.  But I can reach my brothers ears better to tag onto when he runs!
> My Mum made this to show me how little I was. She says I was cute too. :bowl: She says I still am! :smooch:


What an adorable little boy you were then and still are, little buddy


----------



## elly

Yesterday I went up to wake my Mum. I sneaked in her bed and she didnt mind.  I think the snuggles made her happy and she made some funny noise that my brother said is called a giggle. She said Im such a funny puppy and a little sneaky too. We aren't meant to go up the big stairs unless we are asked but I missed her and took a chance


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

You're so cute, Manny!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Manny, it's OK to wake up your Mum -- it is the very sweetest thing to have you (and Chester) waking her up in the morning! That's why she giggled. Our mom loves to see our smiling faces and tail wags when we wake her up. She says that it is the happiest way to wake up every morning and is so glad to see our wags and smiles, and even the raggedy toys we bring her. She really doesn't mind that you sneaked up the stairs.


----------



## elly

We have had a lot of yucky weather. That wet stuff has been dropping on my brother and me and we don't mind it at all but Mum doesn't like the black and brown stuff that makes us all dirty called mud. That's why it's called yucky weather (but only by Mum  ). My Dad took us on a nice walk with lots of play time yesterday morning but when we got back he tried to clean us but we were much too tired. :doh: We went to sleep in the yard instead of the kitchen, it was quicker and cooler and it made Mummy laugh.


----------



## elly

Well I need to be quick and I can't type in blue or in big as I'm using Mums talky thing she keeps in her bag. She's not in this room but I better hurry so she doesn't see!! 
My brother and I played with a new toy today and we shared it nicely although Mum told us to calm it.  I don't know why!


----------



## Wendy427

Manny, those rope toys are so much fun! Maxi loves hers, too !


----------



## elly

Yes they are Auntie Wendy but tell Maxi not to chew through it like me, :uhoh: Mum said its baddy! :doh: Now I don't have it anymore 


Wendy427 said:


> Manny, those rope toys are so much fun! Maxi loves hers, too !


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

It did look like a very nice tuggy you and Chester were sharing. That rope feels so good on your big boy teeth, doesn't it? Don't despair, Manny! Maybe your Mum can tie new knots in the rope so that you and Chester can still tug on it. Wrigley still loves to chew on the big knot, and he and Roxi can still play tuggie with it.


----------



## Wendy427

elly said:


> Yes they are Auntie Wendy but tell Maxi not to chew through it like me, :uhoh: Mum said its baddy! :doh: Now I don't have it anymore


Thanks for the reminder Manny! Yes I do know those rope thingies tend to fray so I always monitor Maxi when she plays with it. Mostly she just slings it around in circles! Or she cuddles with it. :smooch:


----------



## elly

Maybe I should do that too Auntie Wendy. I think I fling the wrong things. I fling my antler thingy and Mum took it away, she said I would break something or someone. :doh: So I chew my toys and all their insides come out so she takes them away too!  Maybe I need to fling my toys and chew my antler. 


Wendy427 said:


> Thanks for the reminder Manny! Yes I do know those rope thingies tend to fray so I always monitor Maxi when she plays with it. Mostly she just slings it around in circles! Or she cuddles with it. :smooch:


----------



## ktkins7

Manny, even though I'm a little older than you I do the same thing. I don't fling my antler because it's too heavy, but I like to destroy all my toys. I like to seer how fast I can kill it. That's why my mom doesn't really buy those stuffed toys any more. Instead I get the rubber toys which I still like to play with and chew in but haven't destroyed. The big black bone and small tire have lasted me a while. Mom said that they're Kong. Does that mean fun? Strong? My other favorites are my first Chuckit ball and my squeaky Chuckit ball. And I got a new roller ball with holes in it not long ago that has lasted me a while three weeks even though I love it.

Aunt Wendy, Maxi cuddles with her toys? I've never tried that. I'm too busy chewing.

Love, Ella


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Hi, Manny! This is me, Tosh. I am waiting for my Mom at the special Golden place at the end of the Bridge, and I want to tell you that flinging toys is so much fun! Get your Mum to buy you one of those giant red Kongs, let it hang on your front tooth and then give it a BIG fling! Wow! It really goes far and fast!! (Maybe take it out in the garden, and it won't break the TV or anything). That is so much fun to do. The stuffies don't work so good for flinging, but they are really good for shaking up really hard. My very favorite thing to shake was my very big bed, then I would "ride" it across the floor and down the hall. For some reason, everyone would REALLY laugh at that...I still don't understand why?!

(P.S. I am not a ghost. I am just me, Tosh.)


----------



## OutWest

Hey, Manny, Tucker here. I loooove chewing up toys. I take all Bella's babies and rip 'em to shreds! I also take tennis balls, strip them with my teeth, then I eat all the fuzzy stuff. (Maybe I shouldn't have told you that... my mom gets really upset about that...it makes me throw up at odd times in odd places....) Anyway, my mom got some stuff like Ella's mom got her. My FAVE is the glow in the dark ChuckIt ball. Man, I could chomp on that for hours. It's really squishy. My mom likes it because I just can't seem to take it apart. I also like the big black Kong bone...but we can't find that right now cuz we just moved.  Your friend, Tucker.


----------



## elly

On Tuesday it was my sisters boyfriends birthday. We love Jack a lot and he loves us. We bought him cards and presents and he was very happy. 
It's my sisters birthday soon, I can't wait for that too! :hyper:


----------



## HolDaisy

Love all your photos! We've had lots of the 'yucky stuff' here too and the boys all get soaked out on walks. Sammy gets the dirtiest because he's the same colour as you, so it's a good job he likes being groomed! Are you going to buy your sister a nice present just from you and Chester, I bet you've saved up some pocket money especially for her?


----------



## elly

HolDaisy said:


> Love all your photos! We've had lots of the 'yucky stuff' here too and the boys all get soaked out on walks. Sammy gets the dirtiest because he's the same colour as you, so it's a good job he likes being groomed! Are you going to buy your sister a nice present just from you and Chester, I bet you've saved up some pocket money especially for her?



We have more yucky stuff here again and today my Mum was cross.  She had a man and lady here this week with a big scarey machine that made all the carpets clean. Today I felt a bit funny and ran all through the house. My paws had lots of that fun brown stuff on that we dig in the garden and my Mums carpets did too. :doh: 
Chester and I will give my sister a special card and present and I hope we have some cake! :yummy:


----------



## elly

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Hi, Manny! This is me, Tosh. I am waiting for my Mom at the special Golden place at the end of the Bridge, and I want to tell you that flinging toys is so much fun! Get your Mum to buy you one of those giant red Kongs, let it hang on your front tooth and then give it a BIG fling! Wow! It really goes far and fast!! (Maybe take it out in the garden, and it won't break the TV or anything). That is so much fun to do. The stuffies don't work so good for flinging, but they are really good for shaking up really hard. My very favorite thing to shake was my very big bed, then I would "ride" it across the floor and down the hall. For some reason, everyone would REALLY laugh at that...I still don't understand why?!
> 
> (P.S. I am not a ghost. I am just me, Tosh.)



Hey Tosh, thank you for talking to me, it feels very special! I know you're not a ghost, I see my sister 'Cracker' and she's not a ghost, she's just 'Cracker' and she helps us be well. :smooch:
I love my kongs and yours sounds good, maybe Santa could bring me one but I know I have to be good! :uhoh:
Mum bought my brother and I some new soft toys today, we like them very much. She said its ok to fling them! :


----------



## elly

Today my Mum and Dad went to a place with big buildings where they can pay money and bring things home. They brought me a nice present to wear when it's yucky. My old one is too small now and Chesters is too big! :doh:
I think I look smart and I think it will fit even when Im bigger! :smooch: It even has a bit that keeps my belly dry! :uhoh:


----------



## Wendy427

Manny you look so handsome in your new coat!


----------



## dborgers

Very spiffy, Manny! The girls on your block will be crazy about you, you handsome little bug


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Love your new coat, Manny -- the upturned collar is very fashionable now. You and Chester can go out on the town now!


----------



## elly

My Mum just found these pictures of me at my last show thingy. I got very tired and so I had a nap.  Mum said it wasn't in the best place as people couldn't walk past! :no: They thought I was cute anyway. :smooch:
I think Ive got another show thingy tomorrow! I hope she's lost that coat! :crossfing


----------



## swishywagga

You know Manny, when a pup's tired he has to sleep and I think you look absolutely gorgeous. Good luck at your show tomorrow!. P.S. I love your new coat it makes you look even more handsome (if that's possible). Big hugs sweet boy x


----------



## tikiandme

Dear, sweet Manny, you look so dapper in your new coat! Good luck at your show tomorrow. Remember to have lots of fun so you can tell Chester some good stories.


----------



## elly

Well Mum says Im all ready but I don't feel ready ... not with this thing on anyway! :yuck: I tried to help her lose it but she found it again and even though I made it holey AND took some poppers and elastics off she still made it fit!  
Oh well, time to sleep, Mum says I have to behave very well tomorrow! :bowl:


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Manny haha you're just too cute!! I love how you tried to sabotage your coat, but your Mommy magically fixed it for you. Your new coat to wear outside in the bad weather is very smart indeed, I might have to look for one for Sammy. Good luck at your show tomorrow, I bet you'll do brilliantly. Would defo love to come and see you in a show sometime if ever you're around near to where we live


----------



## elly

Well Im back from my show thingy and Mum and Dad said I was a very good boy.  We met some of our friends and my friends Dixon and Florrie and my first human Mum and Dad. I ate some nice sausages and some nice turkey too and we said hello to Annef who was happy to meet me. :wavey:
The kind lady Judge gave me some cards and some very pretty ribbons. Mum said they were for 3rd, 4th and 3rd.


----------



## swishywagga

:appl:Congratulations Manny, I knew you would do well! :You_Rock_


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Wow, Manny! Congratulations to you! Very well done.

Those extra holes and tears you made in your "hair net" coat must have helped!
Maybe a few more wouldn't hurt? (Don't tell your Mum we suggested that)


----------



## HolDaisy

Well done Manny! You're such a beautiful, clever boy


----------



## dborgers

Bet those treats were the best part, weren't they, little buddy


----------



## elly

Im sorry I haven't been here. We have visitors here and a man came to stick things on the kitchen wall and today I helped my Dad with some decorating. 
It's all very tiring. I will catch up with you soon ... but for now I need to .... Z z z z z


----------



## tikiandme

Sleep well, little buddy. Supervisor of Decorating is a very stressful and tiring job!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sweet dreams Manny, hope to hear from you soon


----------



## swishywagga

Looking forward to catching up with all your adventures Manny x


----------



## elly

swishywagga said:


> Looking forward to catching up with all your adventures Manny x



Sorry I haven't been here Auntie Swishy, it's been very busy at our house. :doh:
I want to tell you about something that happened though. My brother and I were having a lot of fun.  We ran and we jumped and we played with our teddy. I pulled his head and Chester pulled his tummy and suddenly we heard 'POP' :uhoh: and look what happened :yuck:


----------



## elly

We were a bit sad and Mum and Dad and our visitors said 'Oh Boys!!!!!' :nono: ... but his head does make a nice ball! :lol:


----------



## swishywagga

Oh no, don't worry Manny, my mum has a stuffed animal hospital. She has dealt with many casualties over the years, I am sure she will be able to put your teddy back together again!. Hugs Uncle Barnaby x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Heehee! Poor Teddy! Although I'm Teddy didn't like his head being ripped off.


----------



## dborgers

elly said:


> Sorry I haven't been here Auntie Swishy, it's been very busy at our house. :doh:
> I want to tell you about something that happened though. My brother and I were having a lot of fun.  We ran and we jumped and we played with our teddy. I pulled his head and Chester pulled his tummy and suddenly we heard 'POP' :uhoh: and look what happened :yuck:


Since it's going to be Halloween next week, have your mom read you "The Legend of Sleepy Hollow"


----------



## elly

Today my Dad went to watch some men with a ball from America. :uhoh: My brother and I were a bit sad as he wouldn't be here to take us for walks  but Mum said he was going to have a lovely time and we know he deserved it :smooch: My sister and Mum took us to a nice park so we didnt mind Dad being out really  We played in some nice scrunchy leaves and met some other dogs. Mum even had some yummy treats for us :yummy:


----------



## elly

We love our sister and she loves us :heartbeat


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Manny, you have become such a handsome boy, you and Chester certainly look like brothers.

Congratulations on doing so well at your show.

Hope your dad enjoyed the American Football game today. We watched it here in the US, having a game on early in the morning was a treat for us.


----------



## elly

Today was my big sisters birthday. Mum said she is 25! :uhoh: That sounds very old to me! :doh: Mum did a lot of cooking and my nose got very twitchy! The smells were very yummy and Mum said it wasn't for me! 
No one could see me under there ... right!?!


----------



## Wendy427

Hey Manny, did any of that yummy food fall on the floor "by mistake"? Looks like you were hiding under the table just waiting for something to drop!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Oh yes, we can see that you and Chester love your sister! There is LOVE written all over the picture. She is a pretty sister she is, and what handsome boys you two are!


----------



## elly

Today we have had little people coming to our door. Mum and Dad have put lots of strange things on the door and in the windows but still they keep coming and they don't seem scared. :uhoh: They are wearing things I haven't seen before and Mum and Dad give them things that I think must be treats as they seem very happy when they get them!  
Chester and I put these on, now we are hoping we will get treats too! I guess that guy behind us is hoping he will as well! 
Happy Halloween :crossfing


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Halloween Chester and Manny, you're so handsome and festive in your costumes.
I know you did a great job helping your mom hand out the treats to the little ones.


----------



## tikiandme

Hi Chester and Manny! You two are the most gorgeous pumpkins I have ever seen! I hope you hve a very Happy Halloween!


----------



## elly

My brother and I love playing in the wet stuff. I don't mean the bath. :uhoh: 
We like the wet stuff in our park. It's such fun getting wet and dirty and playing splash and splish and splosh! 
When we get home Mum says 'Boys!' And does this with her hand! :doh: But then she does this with her face!  
 I think she doesn't really mind. :smooch:


----------



## swishywagga

Manny and Chester I still love the muddy wet stuff too, am so glad you had fun. Have you discovered another lovely thing to roll in yet, mum says it's called manure, I love it!


----------



## elly

Last week it was my sisters Birthday and my Mum made some eaty things called cakes! : 
I thought I could help by sorting the cake cases in the garden but Mum said it wasn't any help at all!


----------



## elly

Just lately there have been some very big noises here. Whiz bang and pop and Chester gets very scared. I get sad when he's scared as he's my big brother but I can't help him  Mum bought some sweeties that she says arent sweeties  but they do taste very good. Mum said they are called Rescue Remedy Gummy Stars and they make Chester sleep! She said they are for him but she lets me have one too as she says I need to calm down so that my brother can rest. We like them very much and wait nicely for Mum to give them out!


----------



## Doug

HAPPY 9 month birthday super Manny!
It was really nice of your mum to organise gummy bears and fireworks for you!


----------



## elly

Doug said:


> HAPPY 9 month birthday super Manny!
> It was really nice of your mum to organise gummy bears and fireworks for you!



Thankyou but Mum made a mistake and it's tomorrow instead! :doh:


----------



## Coco's Mom

Manny, happy 9 month birthday


----------



## Wendy427

Manny, Happy 9-month Birthday!


----------



## swishywagga

arty2:Happy 9 Months Manny!!!!arty2:


----------



## elly

Oooh Thankyou for my birthday wishes, I have had a good day. arty2:
Mum gave me extra biscuits and Chester and I played games. :leapfrog: 
Mum said you may like to see these pictures she took of me today. :smooch:


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

A very happy birthday to you, Manny! (Is that Teddy we see on the floor? Did he go to the hospital to get his head fixed?) We have been reading all about the things you and Chester have been doing -- our Mom has been out of town and very busy, so we had to wait for her to help us write to you.

The weather is finally cool here, so we are outside all day. We just look around and watch birds, squirrels and cats. Then we have also have fun playing with each other like you and Chester do. We bite and roll on each other, then chase each other around the yard. Now we are going for a walk to see our little girls that we like! We love them!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 9 months to you Manny!

Lovely pictures your mom took , you're such a handsome boy.


----------



## dborgers

Happy 9 Month Birthday, Manny!! We're proud of you!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 9 months Manny, hope that you and Chester had a great day


----------



## elly

I thought maybe I had a cold coming like my humans have had. When my humans had their colds they used lots of these tissues. I like the look and taste of these tissues a lot so I thought I might give them a try. Mum says dogs don't need tissues when they have colds but I think they do! :uhoh:


----------



## elly

I went to another show thing. We got there and the times had changed. They called 'puppies' and I was still in the big black thing so Mum and Dad had to rush and get me out! :doh: Mum said I looked nice but then I spoiled it all.  I really couldn't help it because I realllllly love fur balls a lot and two big ones rolled past me when I was standing nicely. My head wouldn't let me leave them and I had to try to see where they'd gone!! :yes: Mum said it was baddy and I must listen to 'LEAVE'. :bawling:


----------



## OutWest

Ha ha! Never change, Manny.


----------



## dborgers

LOL!! Hey, Manny, who could resist a fur ball? Huh? You did your best, and that's all you can do.


----------



## elly

My Mum was ill the other day and when this happens my brother Chester tells her and Dad when she needs her special medicines and he tries to keep her awake. I am trying to learn but I don't know how to do it yet but he's taught me to be a good boy when she's ill and to stay by her side. :smooch: We like to look after our Mum and Chester says it's important for me to be a good boy and not do any mischief, until she wakes up. Dad took this picture of us as he was very proud of us.  He thinks it's funny how the blanket thing matches us too! :doh:


----------



## Wendy427

awww Manny and Chester, you two take good care of your Mum! I'm sure you'll help her get better real quick!


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Manny, you and Chester are such good boys, please give your mum an extra hug from me!


----------



## dborgers

Good boy, Manny. You and Chester are helping your mom get better when she's sick.

Hippocrates, and ancient Greek, said "the best medicine is a golden retriever."


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Manny you're such a little sweetie. Your big brother is such a clever boy looking after your Mommy when she's poorly and it sounds like you are also doing a great job by keeping her company  Hope that your Mom is feeling a little bit better now.


----------



## Marcus

Took me a bit to see there was someone under that blanket haha


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Aren't you two boys just the sweetest! Bet your Mum is already feeling so much better.

(P.S. Hope you shared some of those tissues with her, Manny!)


----------



## Doug

Congrats on the great job you do of looking after your Mum boys!
Please let us know if you need any help because I have two great lickers here as well that I could send over 

Hope that you ar[p' (that was Hudson offering his best wishes)
Hope that you are feeling so much better Elly!


----------



## Harleysmum

Lucky mum to have such great carers!


----------



## elly

Well, I have a show thingy tomorrow and look what my Dads done. :doh: Hes sewn up this thing!  What's a puppy to do!? I tried chewing it, I made holes in it, my brother wrestled with it, I thought it was ready for the rag bin...and now Dad has made it like new! :uhoh:


----------



## OutWest

Manny you have a very talented dad! I hope your mommy is all better.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

We thought that thing would have been in the dust bin by now! If your Dad fixed it up so nicely for you, it must be a very important thing for you to wear. You do look cute in it! (Maybe you will outgrow it and all the fixing in the world won't make it fit you?!)
Chester looks relieved that he doesn't have to wear it!


----------



## elly

Tosh's Legacy said:


> We thought that thing would have been in the dust bin by now! If your Dad fixed it up so nicely for you, it must be a very important thing for you to wear. You do look cute in it! (Maybe you will outgrow it and all the fixing in the world won't make it fit you?!)
> Chester looks relieved that he doesn't have to wear it!




My brother was laughing at me as he used to have to wear it too! But Dad told him he needs a bath so maybe he will have to wear it then!  :crossfing
Dad said it comes in a bigger size so I don't think chewing it means I won't have to wear one :no:


----------



## elly

My sister came here yesterday. She slept upstairs last night and was going back to her big learning place again today. I miss her when she's away so when Mum wasn't looking I went up the big step things and ran to her room for snuggles. :smooch: 
She's gone again now but she said she will be back again soon. :crossfing


----------



## elly

Look! Today a superhero visited us! 
Chester and I were very excited but Mum said he must have changed since she was young as she doesn't remember him wearing green clogs!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

That's quite a contented smile on your face, Manny!


----------



## elly

I went to my show thing. My first human Mum and Dad were there, my fur Mum and my friend Dixon! :smooch: Dixons the one behind me in the picture. We are big now aren't we! 
We were meant to have a Judge lady but she didnt come so they had to get a Judge man and everything was very late. He rushed us all through and I didn't do a nice run  I did try a bit but it was just too much fun running in that sandy stuff! :doh: I got something called Very Highly Commended which everyone said was great when I hadn't run nicely but I think I should have tried a bit harder. :uhoh:


----------



## dborgers

Manny, 

It's just fun going, right? And you get to see your friends and fur mum. Uncle Danny is proud of you just for trying


----------



## elly

My Mum used to like to do ballet dancing before her muscles and bones got sick. She likes to watch a thing on the moving box that's called 'Ballet Fitness' ..... and so do I. A lot.


----------



## swishywagga

Manny I'm so glad you enjoy watching the tv, all you need now is a nice relaxing cup (or should I say bowl) of tea and a biscuit so you and your brother and mum can enjoy it even more!. P,S I forgot to ask you, has your brother Robert gone to his special resting place for the winter yet x


----------



## elly

Hey Auntie Swishy! I like to lap the last drops of my Mums tea when she has it and I really love biscuits, especially hers and Dads! 
Robert isn't resting yet, Mum said its still too mild and he won't sleep well but he's not allowed to eat a lot of food now so that he can get ready to sleep when it's colder.  I don't care what weather it is, I just like to eat! And eat! And eat! :uhoh:


swishywagga said:


> Manny I'm so glad you enjoy watching the tv, all you need now is a nice relaxing cup (or should I say bowl) of tea and a biscuit so you and your brother and mum can enjoy it even more!. P,S I forgot to ask you, has your brother Robert gone to his special resting place for the winter yet x


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Manny you and your big brother are just too cute. Congratulations on your show at the weekend, you're doing so well


----------



## elly

Ugh this weather is so yucky! There's all that wet stuff outside!  When we come in from walks Mum mops the floor and Dad puts these things on us to help dry us off! Im sure glad I don't get the pink one!


----------



## Wendy427

Oh Manny, you're so funny! Don't you know that all real boys wear pink? LOL


----------



## swishywagga

elly said:


> Ugh this weather is so yucky! There's all that wet stuff outside!  When we come in from walks Mum mops the floor and Dad puts these things on us to help dry us off! Im sure glad I don't get the pink one!


Manny, you are so funny, is that a Hello Kitty Towel that Chester is wearing? Wow, no wonder you are glad you didn't get the pink one!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Are you laughing at Chester in his pink towel? Chester certainly does not look too pleased at all with wearing a pink towel (much less one with a kitty on it!).


----------



## HolDaisy

The weather is yucky isn't it Manny. I bet you and Chester are just like Sammy and love to go out still, no matter what the weather is! Sammy just got towel dried too, so he isn't too happy either. He says to tell you that he has to have a special spray called puppy fresh after he's been dried and brushed to make him smell extra nice  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

I'm sorry I haven't been here. Mum said I'd been baddy. :doh: I didnt know it was Dads favourite cap that he likes to wear to the NFL matches every year! :uhoh: I didn't, ...honest! :no:


----------



## elly

I couldn't help this. My head just made me do it. I tried not to but I just couldn't stop pulling that fluffy stuff. :uhoh:


----------



## elly

The fluffy stuff IS pretty isn't it?!! Chesters not very happy though, he used to like to lay on this puffy rug at bedtime... because he liked it being puffy.... :doh:


----------



## dborgers

Manny, I haven't known young boys like you who didn't love pulling stuffing out. Who can blame you?


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Remember how your Dad fixed the whole in your funny coat thing? We're certain that he will be happy to put the stuffing back in Chester's bed for you. Your Dad is good at fixing things!


----------



## elly

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Remember how your Dad fixed the whole in your funny coat thing? We're certain that he will be happy to put the stuffing back in Chester's bed for you. Your Dad is good at fixing things!




Dad says he wishes you were right. :doh:
I worked on it a little more this morning to see if I could make it a bit better and I quite like it like this, it can keep my neck warm....


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

You didn't think this one through, Manny ... where is Chester going to take his nap while you are wearing that as a neck warmer? No problem though: Chester will be thanking you for his nice, new warm bed. I don't think your Mum and Dad are thanking you right now, but boys have to have their fun, don't they?


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you look like you're playing peek-a-boo. Stay super cute, little buddy


----------



## jaina8851

Aww Manny! You don't know me yet, but my name is Toby and my mom loves to read about you. You're just a little older than me! I've been baddy lately too... I used to love to lay up on the couch like this and get warm by the sun, but one day I just decided to start chewing on the window frame right near my head there. I only did a little at first, to see if the humans would notice, but then I just couldn't help myself and I chewed and chewed. They were mad and called me fresh, but I just couldn't stop! Now they make me sleep in the crate again instead of on the couch.  Don't they understand that being a growing pup is hard?!


----------



## elly

jaina8851 said:


> Aww Manny! You don't know me yet, but my name is Toby and my mom loves to read about you. You're just a little older than me! I've been baddy lately too... I used to love to lay up on the couch like this and get warm by the sun, but one day I just decided to start chewing on the window frame right near my head there. I only did a little at first, to see if the humans would notice, but then I just couldn't help myself and I chewed and chewed. They were mad and called me fresh, but I just couldn't stop! Now they make me sleep in the crate again instead of on the couch.  Don't they understand that being a growing pup is hard?!



Hey buddy, great to meet you Toby! I love having new friends! It is so hard to be a growing pup, sometimes our heads and mouths and teeth just don't do what we need them to! Im still allowed on the settee, I haven't chewed the sill yet and will really try hard not to. :crossfing This settee is mine and Chesters and we like it because the leather is cool and we can see the street out of the window and everyone passing by. We can also see when Dads coming home to give us our walk! :smooch:
Please say hi to your Mum for me and Im glad she likes my blog. :


----------



## elly

My brother and I like to snooze on the settee too. Today's been chilly so we liked to be cuddled up. :smooch:


----------



## elly

Mum says this is the best sight to come down to in the morning or to come home to when she's been out. 
We say seeing Mum or Dad come down the stairs or through the front door is the best sight for us! :wave::wave:


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, I couldn't think of anything better than seeing two handsome golden faces first thing in the morning!


----------



## dborgers

Manny, I'd get excited if I saw you and Chester at the bottom of the stairs in the morning. Know why? 'Cause I'll bet you're a love sponge and would give me kisses. Plus, you're just really cute


----------



## elly

Im back! I missed you all! 
This is my Jack. I love Jack. If you look at my first post in this thread it's Jacks bottom Im sitting on when I first came to my forever home here. :uhoh: 
Today my humans went to a place called London and Jack came to look after my brother and I.  I was a little bit naughty on our walk but I really didnt mean to be. :doh: Jack gives great chin and chest scratches, I must try harder to be good.


----------



## hubbub

What a wonderful friend you have to stay with you and your brother, go for walks with and play and play! I'm sure the scratches are good too  

Don't fret about your naughty episode too much, sometimes when we're so excited to be hanging out with our friends (while our parents are out of town), we sometimes do things we wouldn't do normally. Well, at least I do... :uhoh:


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you're so cute I'd be giving you chin and belly rubs too!


----------



## elly

Tomorrow is my sisters special day. Mum said she will be 21.  21 what, I don't know, but I hope it's 21 yummy things.  My Mum made her a special cake. I wish I could have some but Mum said its baddy for me :yuck: 
It's made to look as if all those yummy things are falling out of the bag into the cake. Shame they didn't fall into my mouth! 
I love my sisters a lot. Tomorrow I will give her 21 special kisses. :smooch:


----------



## elly

Mum asked me to show you this of my brother. He made us all laugh a lot this evening with this funny face.  Hes still very handsome to me though. :uhoh:


----------



## swishywagga

Manny, please wish your sister a very Happy 21st Birthday from me, what a pretty young lady she is. Lovely photos of you all, Chester looks funny and very handsome as always!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Manny, you and Chester have such a lovely and loving family. You two are so blessed to have them, and they are blessed to have both of you handsome boys. The birthday celebration for your sister must have been a lot of fun, because you both made funny, goofy faces in your pictures!

Your sister looks so pretty! Happy 21st Birthday to her from us. (Wrigley & Roxi)


----------



## dborgers

"Chester The Foot Tester"


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos of your recent adventures Manny and Chester! Wishing your sister a great 21st, I hope she has a lovely day  What a lovely sight that is of you and Chester waiting at the bottom of the stairs for your family!


----------



## elly

Yesterday was such a happy day.  My sister was 21 something, I still don't know what the 21 things were but it involved presents and lots and lots of paper and that's always a lot of fun! :
Here is me and my brother guarding her and her presents. :uhoh: Mum said it looks like we are photo bombing her picture, or she's photo bombing ours! :doh:


----------



## dborgers

Manny, she's 3 in dog years. Still a puppy


----------



## elly

So who did this!? Mum said its me but Im not so sure. If it was then its only because my teeth won't do as they are told.  I have told them to stop chewing other things and they just didnt listen. :doh: I think the same things happened again. :uhoh:
Chesters not happy, it was his bed.


----------



## elly

This year will be my first Christmas! I don't know what to expect but Chester told me its a lot of fun. Last night we went to the town and I started to look at what to buy.


----------



## elly




----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Please be sure to tell those teeth of yours to behave themselves when you go Christmas shopping, Manny!

Also, since this is your first Christmas, tell your teeth to stay away from the tree ornaments and presents, too. They can have all their fun on Christmas morning!


----------



## elly

I have a new stuffie. His name is Fat Ted.
Im telling my teeth to be good. I hope they listen. :uhoh: They already took off his label. :doh:


----------



## elly

Mum bought us some new treats. They are horns from big bulls.  Im sad she didn't buy four though, poor Cracker and Robert have none! :no:


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Manny, love your new FatTed, hope that you and Chester have fun today!. Please pass on a big hug to your mum from me x


----------



## HolDaisy

Love all your recent photos! It looks like your sister had a great 21st, and oopsie about Chester's bed...I'm sure he's forgiven you. I bet you had lots of fun going for a walk around town with it all Christmassy


----------



## elly

My Dad comes home at lunchtimes. :wavey:
He has some food and takes Chester and I to the park.  We love lunchtimes and watch for him to walk up the road. :


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Hope you and Chester enjoyed chewing on those bull horns. Cracker and Robert probably didn't mind at all that they didn't have one, and probably just enjoyed that you and Chester enjoyed them.

Fat Ted is a good name for a new toy! Tell your teeth that labels are OK to take off, but just don't chew on Fat Ted! Those teeth of yours have a lot to learn, don't they?
Tell them to stay away from Chester's bed and do their work on those bull horns instead.

We sure do love all of your new pictures with Chester! You look like you are such good brothers to each other. (Love, Wrigley & Roxi)


----------



## dborgers

Manny, I haven't seen anyone keep watch better than you and Chester. Good job!!


----------



## elly

Ssssh it's my Dad's Birthday and I'm writing his card... don't tell him.. its a secret surprise!


----------



## Marcus

OMG that is the the cutest thing I've ever seen


----------



## Harleysmum

Darling Manny, you are my absolute favourite blogger!


----------



## OutWest

elly said:


> Ssssh it's my Dad's Birthday and I'm writing his card... don't tell him.. its a secret surprise!
> View attachment 470042
> View attachment 470050


Manny--did Dad like his card? How was his party? I hope you got some cake!


----------



## elly

OutWest said:


> Manny--did Dad like his card? How was his party? I hope you got some cake!




Yes thankyou, he LOVED it!! :wavey: He didnt have a party, we went to the forest and had lots of fun! Mum said she's got lovely photos but will have to prepare them tomorrow as today's been a long day and we all need our beds. :yuck:


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, that is just the sweetest thing!


----------



## elly

I know I talk about one of my sisters a lot but I have two and I love them so much. My oldest sister moved out from our house as she bought a nice apartment and so now she lives there with my lovely Jack who I love a lot too. Sometimes I go upstairs to her old bed here and lay on her pillows so that I can smell her again. 
When she visits we always have cuddles and she kisses my neck and I kiss her back. :smooch: Here I am laying on her old bed when she visited last week


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Your sister is so lucky to get kisses from your handsome face, you sweetie!


----------



## elly

Oooh I had such a fun morning! My sister and her lovely Jack came to take my brother and I to the park. Dad was busy fixing their kitchen so they came to do our walk. :smooch: Mum said it was ok to let me off my leash as Dad does all the time when we are there .... and I didn't tell her he doesn't at the moment as the parks too muddy! :yuck: 
I don't think Mum was very happy when I got home and I wasn't very happy when she put me in the bath! :doh:
Chester was clean as he stayed near them to get all the treats! :uhoh:


----------



## elly




----------



## hubbub

Oh dear! Thanks for the giggles Manny


----------



## tikiandme

You had quite the cheeky little grin when you were in the bathtub, Manny. You are a little devil dog!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha Manny it looks like you've been having lots of fun on your walkies


----------



## dborgers

Manny, getting dirty is FUN, isn't it? Not so fun for your mom, but you're so cute I bet she laughed when she got done cleaning you up


----------



## elly

Mum said its nearly a time called Christmas and that it's a very special time?  She said that humans eat a special thing called Christmas Cake and the best type of Christmas Cake is the type that's made with lots of love and care. :smooch:
Mum and my sisters make cakes for them and my Nanna and some friends so there's a lot of work to do and a lot of fun too! 
Mum said I could help if I was good and didnt try to eat any. :doh: I was good and I did help them a bit but mostly I just liked being with them in the kitchen and watching what they did. :smooch:


----------



## swishywagga

Manny, you are such a good boy helping to bake the cakes, I hope your mum let you lick the bowl out!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

You forgot to tell us that you are learning how to counter surf!! That is definitely a skill for big boys -- from the looks of it, you are learning well! Bet your reward was getting to lick the bowl and spoon. Yum!!

Enjoy all the laughter and love of your first Christmas. There are so many wonderful goodies to eat, all the fragrances of the trees and candles and, best of all, the closeness and love of your very special Mum, Dad, sisters, Chester, Robert and Jack.
Give your Mum very special love hugs and make her laugh a lot. That will be a wonderful gift for her!


----------



## elly

Tosh's Legacy said:


> You forgot to tell us that you are learning how to counter surf!! That is definitely a skill for big boys -- from the looks of it, you are learning well! Bet your reward was getting to lick the bowl and spoon. Yum!!
> 
> Enjoy all the laughter and love of your first Christmas. There are so many wonderful goodies to eat, all the fragrances of the trees and candles and, best of all, the closeness and love of your very special Mum, Dad, sisters, Chester, Robert and Jack.
> Give your Mum very special love hugs and make her laugh a lot. That will be a wonderful gift for her!


Thankyou, I am sure I will. Im very excited! 
I don't really counter surf, Mum says Im not allowed to. :uhoh: Mum just let me stand up there to help with the Akers mix! :
P.s. Please dont forget my brother James too! He will be home for Christmas and I can't wait to see him!


----------



## OutWest

elly said:


> Mum said its nearly a time called Christmas and that it's a very special time?  She said that humans eat a special thing called Christmas Cake and the best type of Christmas Cake is the type that's made with lots of love and care. :smooch:
> Mum and my sisters make cakes for them and my Nanna and some friends so there's a lot of work to do and a lot of fun too!
> Mum said I could help if I was good and didnt try to eat any. :doh: I was good and I did help them a bit but mostly I just liked being with them in the kitchen and watching what they did. :smooch:


Manny, ask your mum if she'll share her recipe for Christmas cake. I want to make one too, but it's not as big a tradition on my continent as it is on yours.  All hints and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## tikiandme

Dear, sweet, Manny the Magnificent....The cute picture of you checking out the mixing bowls put a smile on my face. I really needed a smile today. Thank you so much! Merry Christmas to you, Chester, and all of your family and friends.


----------



## elly

OutWest said:


> Manny, ask your mum if she'll share her recipe for Christmas cake. I want to make one too, but it's not as big a tradition on my continent as it is on yours.  All hints and suggestions are welcome.



Hey Auntie Outwest, I asked my Mum and she said for sure she will! First though she said she needs to know what type of oven you use. Is it a normal electric or gas oven or a range / Aga type oven like we have that has an extra smaller low heat oven in too?  Mum said as Xmas cakes go, it's quite an easy recipe and if you don't have all the ingredients it doesn't matter too unless they are very important like eggs, flour, sugar, butter and some of the fruits! We made lots of the cakes as people say it's the best and most moist Xmas cake they have ever ever had.


----------



## elly

tikiandme said:


> Dear, sweet, Manny the Magnificent....The cute picture of you checking out the mixing bowls put a smile on my face. I really needed a smile today. Thank you so much! Merry Christmas to you, Chester, and all of your family and friends.



Awww Auntie Tiki, Im sorry you needed a smile..but Im glad I was able to give you one.


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you know what? The cake is going to taste even better because you added a big pinch of love to it


----------



## elly

Oooh my first marrow bone!!!!!


----------



## dborgers

What a BIG thing to celebrate, Manny. Congratulations!!! You look like a pro already! 


elly said:


> View attachment 474657
> 
> 
> Oooh my first marrow bone!!!!!


----------



## elly

We have been so busy baking again! Mum said we needed to make even more of those cake things for people in our family and for friends and this time with my other sister! 
I liked to help and we all had fun.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

What a lovely picture! Manny and Chester need little pastry chef hats for the occasion!

Roxy and Wrigley are helping me make dogs toys for their friends in the neighborhood. We don't know how to make a good cake, and it is safer if we don't try!


----------



## dborgers

Ha! Food always tastes better when it's been pre-approved by dogs


----------



## Tennyson

elly said:


> We have been so busy baking again! Mum said we needed to make even more of those cake things for people in our family and for friends and this time with my other sister!
> I liked to help and we all had fun.


 Awwwwwwww Manny! You have such exquisite taste. That St. Remy brandy is excellent especially if it's warmed a bit.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

dborgers said:


> Ha! Food always tastes better when it's been pre-approved by dogs


Has that brandy also been pre-approved by Chester and Manny?!


----------



## elly

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Has that brandy also been pre-approved by Chester and Manny?!



Sssshhhh...don't tell Mum


----------



## elly

My brothers been telling me a bit more about the Christmas time thing. Im excited to hear I may get presents but Im worried to hear I only get them if Im good. :uhoh: 
Apparently this is what Father Christmas looks like. :smooch: 
But it's Chester. :doh:


----------



## Doug

Oh Manny what lucky boy you are to have a super handsome Santa to play with!
Awh Chessie you are soooo cute! 
MERRY Christmas guys 

Give some extra hugs to your mum for me!


----------



## HolDaisy

Santa paws Chester is too cute  I bet you're so excited for Christmas Manny, Sammy can't wait - he loves it!


----------



## elly

Its Christmas Eve It's Christmas Eve and now I am excited!


----------



## elly

My brother and I have been watching out the window all day as people keep visiting with card things and presents. :wave:


----------



## Melakat

Well Manny you look so incredibly cute all dressed up so handsome in your Santa suit!

I am sure that you were on Santa's good boy list to get some toys that have been made for all of the good Golden girls and boys. 

Sit back and enjoy the Season and all of the more reason to give your Mom a special Christmas golden kiss and tell her that we are all praying for her special clean bill of health Christmas wish.

Merry Christmas to you and yours Manny !


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Both of you boys look like such very handsome Santa's! Bring loads of good cheer and love to your family and friends on Christmas day. Don't forget to leave your Mum a special gift of good health from all of us on the forum. To have her feeling well will be the best gift your family can have! Even though we have never met her, we just know that she is a very special person!

You two special Santa's enjoy your cookies and milk, and have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## hubbub

My thanks to both Santa Paws for bringing a smile to my face.


----------



## elly

Merry Christmas and love and licks to you all x


----------



## swishywagga

Merry Christmas Manny and Family, we love you sweetie x


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Merry Christmas to you boys and your family, too!

Love, Wrigley & Roxi


----------



## elly

I hope you all had a fun Christmas! We did ...and look who read us a story before bedtime on Christmas Eve!!I think her name is Mummy Christmas!


----------



## elly

We had such a fun time on Christmas morning when all our humans opened their present things and we played with the paper. Then we got our own present things and we loved them very much! We got a penguin and a tigger and a teddy and two bags of duck treats  We were very lucky boys!


----------



## elly




----------



## elly

I wish it could be Christmas every day


----------



## Wendy427

Oh Manny, these Christmas pictures are just too cute! Looks like lots of fun! And the pic of you with your penguin is adorable!


----------



## Melakat

You and your brother must have been very good boys! Wonderful Christmas pictures!


----------



## dborgers

They did a top notch job of shredding!! LOL WTG boys!! Glad you all had such a nice Christmas


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a fabulous Christmas you and Chester had. 

Great job on shredding the wrapping paper, I bet it took your Mum a lot of time to clean it all up.


----------



## swishywagga

Beautiful photos, what a wonderful Christmas you had!


----------



## elly

I like food. :smooch: I like food a lot. :yummy: We like our food...but Mums and Dads always looks best :uhoh:


----------



## Wendy427

So close and yet so far!


----------



## dborgers

> So close and yet so far!
> __________________
> Wendy


Frankie Valli did a song about it, "My Eyes Adored You" .... 

Obviously written from a golden's perspective as they look at the people food on the dinner table "so close, so close and yet so faaaa-ar"


----------



## elly

My brother and I love our walks. Usually Dad takes us as Mum has bad legs but today Mum came too and she sat on a big thing that did whirring noises and had two wheels! Dad said its called an electric bike and it sure was fun to have Mum beside us! It was even greater fun when Mum took my leash and let me run beside her! I did nice heels and nice waits with her on it and she was very pleased.  I hope she comes with us again another day! :smooch:


----------



## elly

I don't think I introduced you to Penguin properly. Santa brought him and I love him. :smooch:


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad that you all had a nice Christmas. It looks like Santa paws definitely visited you and Chester, Manny - lucky boys  How lovely that your Mom got to go out on a walk with you today too, I bet you had a great time!


----------



## elly

On Christmas Day we had a fun box of things we put on our faces and had pictures taken. Mum looked like she was sad with wet eyes but she said her eyes were wet because she laughed so much!  Here are my sister and I. :wave::wave:


----------



## elly

Heres my sister and Chester! :wave::wave:


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you look like a rock star, little buddy  (It has nothing to do with rocks, just so you know )


----------



## elly

Ive been to the woods! Ive been to the woods! Wow what fun and we met so many furry friends!


----------



## elly

Im very tired now


----------



## elly

i really love going to the woods, this was when we went another time. Mum said Im a typical gundog because I always lay in the muddy water! :doh:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a lovely day for a walk in the woods, all look great. 

Looks like you and Chester are getting ready to celebrate New Year's, hope you have fun.
Wishing you, Chester, your mum and dad a Happy New Year!


----------



## DollarGirl

*Hi Manny*

Hi Manny, guess what? I think I am your real doggie sister!!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos, you and Chester have so much fun! Wishing you and your lovely family a very happy new year, I hope that you all have a nice evening


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Happy New Year Manny and Chester!! May you and your human family have a wonderful and very happy New Year!

We have loved all of your recent holiday photos, and are especially glad to see your Mum out and about with you. That make us very happy! And your sister looks like she must be such fun!

Our mom is getting ready to hide with us in her office and put the TV on very loud so that we can't hear the very loud fireworks -- they make us shaky and afraid. There are some so loud that they sound like cannons or bombs!! Very scary .... we hope that you and Chester have done better with the fireworks noises than we do. (Wrigley & Roxi)


----------



## elly

DollarGirl said:


> Hi Manny, guess what? I think I am your real doggie sister!!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!!
> View attachment 479137



Hey Jessie! It's you it's you! :yipee::yipee:
I love and miss you Sis! 
Look, this was us! And look at us now! Mum says I will always be her puppalup though! :uhoh:


----------



## elly

A Very Happy and Woofy New Year to you all! Thank you for being my friends, I have so much fun here and love to tell you about all the things we do! 
Lets see what 2015 brings us all! :wave: I hope it brings lots more muddy walks!


----------



## DollarGirl

That is us! I remember!!!!, my new human family came to see us at three weeks old and I had a purple collar, they chose me because I woke up and said hello, you just slept and snoozed and slept some more zzzzzz ha ha. My mum loves your blog she has read it all and it made her laugh a lot! Mum says we are very 'similar' because we get up to the same things, I don't know what similar means but I think it must mean we are GREAT!!!! My mum has started me a bloggy thing too (Jessie's Blog) and she will post lots of pics so we can keep seeing each other, its very exciting, Love you lots, sis xxxx:


----------



## Wendy427

elly said:


> A Very Happy and Woofy New Year to you all! Thank you for being my friends, I have so much fun here and love to tell you about all the things we do!
> Lets see what 2015 brings us all! :wave: I hope it brings lots more muddy walks!


A very Happy New Year to you too Manny, Chester, Elly and family! You bring so much joy to us all. And I'm sure you'll go on many muddy walks in 2015!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy New Year Manny, Chester and family. 

Manny it's so nice to see your sister Jessie here too. I bet you've missed her.


----------



## swishywagga

Happy New Year Super Manny, Chester and Family x


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw yay Manny's sis Jessie is here!  I can't wait to hear all about her too. 

Hope that you're having a lovely day Manny, happy new year to you, Chester, your Mom and the rest of your family.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

You remember my lovely Jack don't you?!  He came for lunch with my sister today! I was so happy to see him and after lunch we snugsied on the floor and had a little doze. :sleeping:


----------



## Melakat

Happy New Year Manny and Family!


----------



## OutWest

Manny, happy new year to you! I enjoy your adventures and updates.


----------



## elly

Today we have been on a trip! It was a very fun and special place called Brighton! We got to go in the big black thing with wheels and whiz along the roads to there! I didn't feel very well with the whizzing and threw up when we were nearly there. :yuck: I was very careful though to try to not throw up on Chester but I threw up on his harness instead. :doh: We went onto a BIG place called a beach and there was lots of very jumpy water that I thought was fun! Chester was scaredy but I liked it a lot! We ran up and down the stones and met other dogs and our family threw balls and stones for us! :smooch:
My Mummy's legs stopped working two times so she fell down and was ouchy and the falls made her back more ouchy too. Her hand was poorly too so it wasn't such a fun trip for her but she said it was and she's still pleased we went. We went to a place called a pub and got her some nice hot soup and lots of people loved me there. :smooch: I loved them too. :smooch:
I can't wait to go to the beach again!!!


----------



## Harleysmum

Manny, you are just like an Australian! A day at the beach in January! Sorry that your mum did not have the best of days but I am sure she was cheered up by your smiley face and the pub.


----------



## elly

..............


----------



## elly

Hello again. :wavey:
This is a picture of me yesterday in that place called a pub. Mum and Dad were proud of me because I sat very nicely and I didn't bark.


----------



## elly

Here I am again sitting by the bar pretending to be a human! I promise I didn't have beer! :yuck:


----------



## elly

I liked the thing called Christmas. :smooch: My brother and sister were here and my other sister and my lovely Jack kept visiting and we all had lots of fun. 
Yesterday my brother went away in his black thing with wheels to a long long way away. He has to go back to work and he works in the square thing we watch everyday but I don't know how he gets in it, it looks too small for him! He talks to people and tells lots of news but he can't do it near to us for now.  Today my sister went back to her big learning place and my other sister and my lovely Jack are ill. 
I feel a little sad, I want them back. I like to snuggle my sisters blanket and pretend it is her. :smooch:


----------



## DollarGirl

Hi Manny, I feel sad too, my dad is going back to work tomorrow and my brothers will go back to school on Tuesday, its such a shame because we have all been together everyday and I love it best when we are all together :bawling:
Maybe if we do our best ever sad and soppy faces we can get our mum's to give us more treats  xxxxxx


----------



## elly

DollarGirl said:


> Hi Manny, I feel sad too, my dad is going back to work tomorrow and my brothers will go back to school on Tuesday, its such a shame because we have all been together everyday and I love it best when we are all together :bawling:
> Maybe if we do our best ever sad and soppy faces we can get our mum's to give us more treats  xxxxxx




Well I had some dried duck today and a rice bone and then a Kong filled with yummy stuff like yoghurt and banana and peanut butter and biscuit so I don't think it will work anymore today...but I will do it tomorrow and see what else I can get.  Mum said I need a bit more of something called bulk as I've got a big show thing in March  so I think that means treats!


----------



## elly

Mum says she loves this picture of me at the Christmas thing. I like this tree but I promise I didn't pee on it. I'm a big boy now, I was eleven months old yesterday so I don't pee indoors anymore! :no:


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Manny don't be sad. I'm glad you got to spend lots of time with your family, and I'm sure they'll all be back to visit you again soon  Sammy is also a little sad that Christmas is over, he loves visitors and presents.


----------



## elly

I was only testing it for Dad! l I don't know why they call that 'naughty'! :doh:


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

You have been such a busy boy with all the holiday festivities with your family, walking in the woods, and going to the beach! You look so grown up now.

It is so wonderful for you to find your sister! She looks as pretty as you are handsome. Perhaps you will find your other siblings and you all can have a little reunion when the weather is warmer.

Those teeth just will not behave themselves, will they? Do you think your Mum and Dad understand that they have a mind of their own?

We love all of your pictures, but were especially impressed and proud of you with how much of a young gentleman you are in the pub!


----------



## elly

I love our trips to the forest place. I love our trips to the beach place. I really don't know which is my favourite. I do know though that I've never seen this white stuff before and it's very cold on my paws! :doh: Mum said its called Jack Frost but its nothing like my lovely Jack!


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha did you find your Dad's creme egg Manny? That's such a lovely photo of you and your handsome brother in the forest. You've grown up into such a beautiful boy (just like Chester!)


----------



## Harleysmum

That is a beautiful picture of you by the Christmas tree Manny. I think it is good enough to be a Christmas card!


----------



## Melakat

Oh Manny you have had such a great Christmas visiting with all of your family and I know it is sad when family is not always together when the brothers and sisters grow up but thank goodness your mommy and daddy always have you and your fur brother around.

You sure get to visit some nice places like the beach and the forrest and even a pub.

Enjoy all of the treats that will be coming your way.


----------



## elly

Hiya! :wavey:
Tonight I have been to my other show training thing again. I saw my old friends and I made some nice new ones too! :smooch: My friend Hugo the pug played with me and I liked a girl that was next to me and I think she liked me! 
Mum was very happy as lots of people said very kind things about me. They say how much I've grown and that I've done it very nicely. :uhoh: The judge lady said I have a very nice back end! :lol: Then another lady said I have a wonderful expression.  I think it's just my normal face but she seemed to like it anyway! :
I can't wait to go again, it's just so much fun! And I didn't pee on the mat...but Wilburt did! :yuck:


----------



## elly

Heres another one of me at my training thing tonight too


----------



## OutWest

Manny, I think your front end and rear end are both just marvelous!


----------



## elly

OutWest said:


> Manny, I think your front end and rear end are both just marvelous!



Well thank you Auntie Outwest, I hope they are! My Sister says my back end has a life of its own as whenever I greet anyone it almost takes off with its wiggle! :doh:

However, I did have a problem with my front end last night. :uhoh: It did this whilst Mum and Dad were sleeping.  I just don't know how!? My teeth just felt busy and wouldn't stop!


----------



## elly

Tonight I have been watching a programme about puppies! I get so excited and make funny noises but they don't seem to hear me!  If I could get in that box I think we could play together but I can't see a way in. :doh:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a great picture!


----------



## Coco's Mom

Manny you are so funny. You always brighten my day with your adventures.


----------



## elly

I haven't done a lot today but I'm feeling very tired. Goodnight all. :sleeping:


----------



## tikiandme

Goodnight, Manny the Magnificent. Sweet dreams, little fella!


----------



## HolDaisy

Night Manny, sweet dreams


----------



## elly

Hi again, it's me! :wavey:
Tonight we were watching the big square picture thing and suddenly I saw puppies! :smooch: Lots of puppies! : Mum and Dad were looking sad though and they said these puppies weren't lucky like me because they were being brought a long way in a big thing on wheels by naughty people and then passed to a naughty place that was meant to be a charity! :doh: Then the Charity got money for them and weren't nice to people when the puppies were ill.  I cried a bit when I watched it but the pups didn't seem to hear me. :no:
I'm glad I have my nice home. I don't like those bad people at all.


----------



## GoldenMum

Manny, when did you go and get sooo BIG??? And gorgeous!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw, you're such a sweet little boy! You really do have such a lovely home and a wonderful family


----------



## elly

I learnt a new game today, it's called 'Peekaboo' I can't see yooooooou! Can you see meeeee!?


----------



## elly

Im watching a thing on the big box with pictures on. It's got some more dogs in it and a very pretty girl that looks like me called 'Skye'. I think I love her. :heartbeat 
I need to work out how to get in that box!!


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Manny you're so cute!


----------



## elly




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Manny you've got a great eye for the ladies and good taste. 
Skye's a beauty!


----------



## elly

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Manny you've got a great eye for the ladies and good taste.
> Skye's a beauty!



Thankyou Auntie Carolina! I thought she was too. : They said that she's found a nice home now. I'm sad it wasn't with us.


----------



## elly

Skyes gone now. :bawling: Im just going to lay here and dreeeeam


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm sorry too Manny, just think how much fun it would be to have Skye to play with everyday.

Happy dreams little man.


----------



## elly

Oh wow look! My brother knows how to play Peekaboo too!!! I can seeee yooou Chester!


----------



## Melakat

Hi Manny! I am almost 7 weeks old now and going to my forever Home in 2 weeks but my Human family is having a very hard time finding just the right name for me.

Maybe you could help them. What name do you like: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/337306-help-name-our-pup.html

I hope that my human family takes me for walks at the ocean and forrest like your family does. You are a very lucky Golden!


----------



## elly

Today my Mummy bought me a new present! I like it a lot and I chew it a lot! Mum said it's supposed to be for powerful chewers but she thinks the makers should meet me! :uhoh:


----------



## Harleysmum

Yes, Manny I think you should put your name down to be a TESTER for these products. The testers they are currently using are obviously not of a very high standard!


----------



## elly

Harleysmum said:


> Yes, Manny I think you should put your name down to be a TESTER for these products. The testers they are currently using are obviously not of a very high standard!



I'm going to tell her, yes, I would like that job a lot! :hyper:


----------



## golfgal

Manny you are so lucky, you get a nice leather couch to sit on and a big bone to chew and a big tv with dog shows. Wow. Murphy.


----------



## elly

golfgal said:


> Manny you are so lucky, you get a nice leather couch to sit on and a big bone to chew and a big tv with dog shows. Wow. Murphy.


Hey Murphy, come visit! I promise I will share!!! :wavey:


----------



## HolDaisy

Love your new bone Manny, I bet you're enjoying chewing on that. Nylabones are Sammy's all time favourite, he's got quite a collection of them here (but of course his favourite one is Tizer's that he steals every day!)


----------



## dborgers

Manny,

The bone looks like a perfect fit!!


----------



## elly

Today my Mum found our old toy pheasant. We have played lots of tug and snarly face with it and sometimes Mum had to take it away. :uhoh: Then Mum gave me my Tigger so I didn't really mind!


----------



## elly

'Its ok Mum I've got him! You grab the pheasant, quick!'


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Are you sitting on poor Chester's head?! Good tactic, Manny!

We played with our friend, Emily, today. We love Emily like you love your Jack. It was lots of fun: Mom let us play "hide and seek" in the house and we played ball outside, too.

We wish we could play with you and Chester, but you are so far away ...


----------



## golfgal

Thanks Manny, I would love to visit you and Chester. I think we'd have fun playing.


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha great pics! The only thing I can imagine better than having one golden is having two. You and Chester must have so much fun, and I bet you keep your Mom smiling all day long with your antics  such beautiful boys!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Tonight I've been to my Show Training thing and had a lot of fun with my friends. I like Dexter the Vizsla a lot and I especially like the treats his Dad shares with me. Mum doesn't. She said they give me bad gas. :uhoh:
There was a Setter who kept growling at me. I don't know how to growl like him so I just barked instead. 
I played a bit with a Hungarian Puli. It liked me and kept jumping up. I thought it was cute and so did Mum and Dexters Dad. 
Someone called me very handsome and the pretend Judge lady said I was a very good boy.
Mum says I have to keep my back legs stretched out a bit better when Im standing.. but they wriggle and I can't help moving them. :doh: Mum and Dad said I ran very nicely this week. They gave me turkey so of course I ran well! :smooch:


----------



## elly

When I got home I was very very tired. I tried to stay awake but it was just too hard. Mum laughs at how I lay like a frog.


----------



## tikiandme

Oh Manny, you are such a sweet little darlin'.........


----------



## dborgers

*



I especially like the treats his Dad shares with me. Mum doesn't. She said they give me bad gas. :uhoh:

Click to expand...

*Manny, as they say, "turnabout is fair play." Blame your farts on people in the room *
*


----------



## elly

Chester and I are models! A company asked if they could use our photos for a dog food bin on their site! :doh: 
They said, 'we're all so won over by their good looks that we'd love to use their picture on the product page to show the size of the bin'! 
So here we are and now we have a nice new bin


----------



## Wendy427

Congratulations Chester and Manny! How exciting!


----------



## Goldens R Great

That is so neat you and Chester are models! I love it! Congrats to you and Chester!


----------



## Doug

Wow! Congratulations guys  Your modelling career is really taking off!! First the catwalk (oops I mean dog shows) and people stopping you on the street just to meet you and now this! It makes sense since you are already known all over the world 

I must confess Manny that since you are really growing up to be such a hunky and spunky golden I really need to look twice to see if it is you or Chester!

Congrats on all of your fame, you deserve it!


----------



## elly

Ive just been to my other show training thing.  Mum made cakes so everyone enjoyed the evening even more than usual. :yummy: Us dogs weren't allowed any but I got turkey instead! :woot2:
That lady who said I had a very nice back end last week said it again tonight :eyecrazy: but it was even more embarrassing as she said it to another lady in a very loud voice across the big hall! :nervous: 
My friend Hugo the pug was there and tried to jump up to my neck. His Mummy told him no but I think he's just trying to be a big boy like me.


----------



## hubbub

Congratulations to you and Chester for being such great models. Pssst, the ladies will be chasing you in no time with this new fame!


----------



## swishywagga

Manny you have a very nice back end and a beautiful front end too!


----------



## elly

Today I tried something new. Mum said its called a duck egg and Chester said they are good. :uhoh: Chester ate his very quickly but I wasn't sure what to do. I think I liked it but I played with it for a while first and then licked it a lot.  Mum and Chester told me to eat it all up and I did after a while. :uhoh: I think it was nice. 
Mum said sorry the photo isn't good.


----------



## Wendy427

elly said:


> Today I tried something new. Mum said its called a duck egg and Chester said they are good. :uhoh: Chester ate his very quickly but I wasn't sure what to do. I think I liked it but I played with it for a while first and then licked it a lot.  Mum and Chester told me to eat it all up and I did after a while. :uhoh: I think it was nice.
> Mum said sorry the photo isn't good.


Lucky you, Manny! You'll be gobbling down that duck egg soon, I'm sure!


----------



## HolDaisy

Ah wow that's so cool that you and Chester are models! You'll have to tell us the website address when your photo is up and we can all see you and your brother looking handsome


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Wow! Manny and Chester, you are stars now! Do all of us in your fan club get free autographs? You both look so very well-groomed and handsome! What a pair!


----------



## elly

Hi there. Well I've had a trim and then Dad gave me a bath. :doh: I have got some new coconut shampoo and Mum said I smell very nice. :


----------



## elly

Ugh oh  
This can only mean one thing. A show thingy tomorrow! :uhoh: Thank goodness for my friend 'penguin'! :smooch:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Manny, you are so handsome!


----------



## tikiandme

Oh Manny the Magnificent, you look so much like the love of my life dog, Jake. You are a hunk and a half! Good luck tomorrow. Remember, you are already the biggest winner. You get to go home to your wonderful brother, Chester, and the rest of your family. You are definitely the luckiest of the lot!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw bless you  Good luck, I bet you'll do great!


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you look like an Olympic athlete in your pre-show garb

Nice to have a dependable friend who understands you like Mr. Penguin.


----------



## Melakat

Good Luck at your show Manny! You are a very handsome boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Best of luck to you at your show!


----------



## Wendy427

Wishing you the very best at your show, Manny!


----------



## elly

tikiandme said:


> Oh Manny the Magnificent, you look so much like the love of my life dog, Jake. You are a hunk and a half! Good luck tomorrow. Remember, you are already the biggest winner. You get to go home to your wonderful brother, Chester, and the rest of your family. You are definitely the luckiest of the lot!


Thankyou Auntie Tiki, or are you Uncle Tiki?! I've just realised I don't know which.  
Anyway, Thankyou Auntie or Uncle Tiki. 
It's especially special that I look like your lovely special Jake. My lovely special Daddy was called Jake too. I saw my Granny today, Jakes human Mummy and her eyes got wet when she saw me. She said I am so like him. I am so waggy tail pleased I'm like him, I know he must have been a lovely Daddy. :smooch: He went to that special place last year where there are special rainbows. He was only three. He was a Champion and will always be my own special champion in my heart too. :nchuck:


----------



## Harleysmum

So sad that your Daddy went to Rainbow Bridge when he was only three. But how lucky is everyone to have YOU to remind them of him. See you are spreading love wherever you go. Good luck in your show thingy. Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## tikiandme

elly said:


> Thankyou Auntie Tiki, or are you Uncle Tiki?! I've just realised I don't know which.
> Anyway, Thankyou Auntie or Uncle Tiki.
> It's especially special that I look like your lovely special Jake. My lovely special Daddy was called Jake too. I saw my Granny today, Jakes human Mummy and her eyes got wet when she saw me. She said I am so like him. I am so waggy tail pleased I'm like him, I know he must have been a lovely Daddy. :smooch: He went to that special place last year where there are special rainbows. He was only three. He was a Champion and will always be my own special champion in my heart too. :nchuck:


 Manny, I'm very happy to be your Auntie Tiki. And, like your Granny, sometimes my eyes get wet when I see your lovely picture. I'm sure that both my Jake and your Papa Jake are both smiling down at you!


----------



## Coco's Mom

Manny, how did you do at your show thingy yesterday? Did you have fun?


----------



## elly

Coco's Mom said:


> Manny, how did you do at your show thingy yesterday? Did you have fun?


Hello. :wavey: 
I got 'reserve' in all my three classes. I want to get an even better result next week so I will try even harder.  Here I am in the Any Variety Puppy class


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Manny that's so lovely that you're like your Daddy. I bet he was a fine golden and you are doing him proud  he'll be smiling down on you from the place with rainbows and telling everyone that you're his son. Well done in your class, you're such a good boy!


----------



## Harleysmum

Oh well done Manny! Although I find it very hard to believe there was anyone better than you!


----------



## elly

This is me in my Puppy breed class. I am the second one in the line and my beautiful half sister and Granny are third in the line, next to me. My Daddy only Daddied two litters and my Mum and Granny were very proud to have a puppy from each of the two litters in the same class and both of us were placed


----------



## elly

Here I am with my half sister. She's younger than me. Isn't she just so cute and beautiful?!! 
I love being a big brother! :smooch:


----------



## Rundlemtn

Wow you can really tell they are related! Congrats on your show!


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you make people from around the world very proud of you


----------



## tikiandme

You did a great job at your show, Manny. It looks like you had a very good time.


----------



## elly

When I was at my show thingy on Sunday my brother went to my lovely sisters and my lovely Jacks apartment. My lovely Jack said he told Chester to make himself home and went to make a coffee. When he went back into the room Chester was up in his seat on the settee  I think he just likes to do what he's told! : Good boy Bro! :bowl:


----------



## dborgers

Good boy, Chester!!!


----------



## elly

This morning my brother and I were outside in our yard.  Our Mum was in the house doing some jobs and we were enjoying the air. Then Chester saw a break in the gate and we both gave it a hard push and open it flew! And into the garden we went!  We didn't mean to dig the grass up, honest, our feet just wouldn't stop. :doh: Chester told me to help him, I really didn't want to, I didn't! :uhoh: Mum was a bit surprised when she saw us....


----------



## elly

I think we may need a bath again...


----------



## elly

Mum says she's not sure which of us looks the most guilty??


----------



## golfgal

That top photo of Chester is too funny. The 'how dare you disturb the fun I was having' look. Happy bathing kiddies.


----------



## Harleysmum

Unfortunately Manny I think you have a slightly more guilty look! But it is by a very small margin!


----------



## dborgers

You both look so remorseful I think you should get a treat for your honesty


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I agree with Danny!


----------



## Karen519

*Both!!*

I think they both look guilty!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Chester and Manny, you're such silly boys.....


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Manny you and Chester are so funny, tell Chester that I said he looks very handsome sitting on the sofa!


----------



## elly

Tonight I've been at my show training thing. It was a competition night and I won two rosettes. :smooch:My Daddy did it with me this evening and my Mummy sat and watched and ate cake. She made the cakes for everyone so I guess it's ok that she ate some too.  
I saw lots of friends there and I saw my friend lovely Hugo. He tried to jump at my neck again so I think he's still trying to be big like me! I don't think he's grown taller since last week but I didn't like to tell him. :no:
Here is lovely Hugo and me.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Manny, our son Matthew has a pug like Hugo and a golden like you and Chester. Pugs are great snugglers. Here's a picture of the two of them.


----------



## elly

Here I am with my nice rosettes. One was second place and one was reserve.  
Mum says she's sorry it's a bit fuzzy but she had to take it quickly before my feet got fidgety again. :doh:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations Manny, well done!

Your little buddy Hugo is a cutie.


----------



## swishywagga

Congratulations Super-Manny, we are all very proud of you x


----------



## elly

Hello again! :wavey:
Today I went to a show thingy and my Mum bought Chester and I some treats. They are called liver treats and we like them very much. 
Here we are saying 'Please Mum please, we really have been good!' :uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## elly

Here we are saying 'please can we have more Mum, please can we have more!?' :crossfing


----------



## elly

'...And more...!?'


----------



## HolDaisy

Congrats Manny! You're doing so well  You and Chester are so funny with your little faces waiting for treats, such handsome boys.


----------



## Doug

Oh Manny it is so very exciting to see you transform into a chunky monkey just like your big brother. 
I know that your family are very proud of you I just want to make sure that you knew we appreciate you too!  Liver treats are the best, I'm quite fond of pate myself  
Give Chessie a big lick from us


----------



## elly

Doug said:


> Oh Manny it is so very exciting to see you transform into a chunky monkey just like your big brother.
> I know that your family are very proud of you I just want to make sure that you knew we appreciate you too!  Liver treats are the best, I'm quite fond of pate myself
> Give Chessie a big lick from us




'Chunky'!? 'C H U N K Y'!!? 
Hush Auntie Doug! :--keep_silent: Mum might stop giving me treats!! :--sad:
I've given Chessie a lick from you but he said your breath smells of liver ..... :uhoh:
Mum said how do you know we call Chester Chessie too!?! We do!


----------



## Doug

Manny Moo over here "chunky" is a word that we use to describe some of the most handsomest of handsome male dogs. It is a high compliment indeed  It has nothing to do with your waist line, but your fine bone structure which I am sure so many are jealous of. As you know you and your brother have perfect waistlines so keep up fluttering your eyelashes for those delicious treats. If that doesn't work let me know and I shall have a word or two with your mum. It has been such a delight to see you grow from a tiny pup into the wonderful spunky chunky stud you are today

Over here we also give everyone nick names... well only to those that we love the most. Those names usually end in an "ee" sound ie Chessie or Hudsie or in your case you already have a celebratory "ee" sound so we give you an "o" sound so we call you Manny Moo or we call Lexi "Lexi Roo." 

Come on, we all know that Chessie secretly loves your liver breath 

We love you Manny Moo and Chessie!!


----------



## dborgers

Manny, I'd be putty in your hands too, little buddy. You and Chester have 'The Look' down pat!!

If I picked up a dictionary and opened it to "Concentration" this is probably what I'd see  :


----------



## elly

Today the tiling men came. They did lots of work and then went to more peoples houses to work whilst the tiles had to dry on the walls. My sister and Mum went to look at another house so I thought I would help tidy the walls.  I took some of these spacing things out that they had left between the tiles and had them on the floor nicely for when Mum came home.  Mum wasn't happy and said it wasn't a help especially as I had chewed a lot of them and she was trying to stick them back in before the tiling men returned! :doh:


----------



## elly

I thought I was being helpful...


----------



## elly

Tonight is my last night as a Puppy.  Tomorrow I am going to be one! I hope everyone will join me on here with birthday hat photos and lots of fun  I better get some rest now.


----------



## elly

My last night as a puppy.

Thankyou for watching me grow. :wavey: 

It's been a great year, I can't wait for the next one! 

Night night x


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Wow! Your first year has flown by so quickly. It's hard to believe that you aren't that little fuzzy pup with all your first adventures ahead of you. Tomorrow you will be a young man, and we can call you "Manley Manny."

P.S. Don't worry about those tile spacers -- you were very smart to think ahead of what needed to be done next.

Big day for you tomorrow!! We can't wait to see your celebration!


----------



## jaina8851

Sleep well, Manny!! Enjoy your last night of puppy dreams


----------



## HolDaisy

Sweet dreams Manny, you're going to be a big boy golden tomorrow and we can't wait to celebrate with you here on the forum


----------



## Harleysmum

To be honest Manny I am a little bit weepy at the thought of you not being a puppy any more. But I will pull myself together and look forward to your grown-up adventures. Have a lovely day.


----------



## Melakat

Happy Birthday Manny! You are such a handsome and talented boy and you are quite funny too and bring a smile to my face when I read about all of your adventures.

Wishing for you a very Happy 1st Birthday Manny! 

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you - Happy Birthday Dear Manny - Happy RUFF RUFF to you - from Logan & His Mommy in Canada !


----------



## Wendy427

Happy Happy Birthday, Manny! We'll be seeing you in the big dog posts!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 1st Birthday SuperManny, have a great day, I know it will be full of lots of fun and surprises. Hugs and golden kisses sent to you sweetie xxxxx


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy 1st Birthday sweet Manny, wish you all the best, many treats and toys and a cake, and a bone and lots of fun!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 1st Birthday Manny!


----------



## ktkins7

Happy 1st Birthday Manny! Can't wait to see what the next year brings.

Katie & Ella


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 1st birthday Manny! You have grown up into a handsome, clever and funny boy and your family must be so proud of you  I have loved following your adventures on the forum this past year and your daily blog updates make me smile every day. Have a fantastic day with your lovely family and beautiful big brother Chester, and I can't wait to follow your future adventures! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

:banana::banana:*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MANNY!!!*:banana::banana:


----------



## elly

Happy Birthday Manny!!!


----------



## Wendy427

Yummy, your cake looks DELICIOUS, Manny! Enjoy!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Happy Birthday Manny. Jess is wearing his best bowtie for your party.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Hi Manny
It's me Sheldon, Sorry for no photo my mommy is away visiting my human sister and we are not together for her to get a photo.
BUT I am wishing you a Happy Big One Year's Old Birthday.
Have a teriffic day and enjoy all your treats and fun.
No more PUPPY . Yeah Yeah Yeah !!!!


----------



## Doug

HAPPY birthday Manny boy! 
Congratulations on all of the sparkles that you have brought into so many people's lives all over the world. You are so talented. Your handsomeness, wit and charm jump off our screens. We always love hearing from you and seeing how you have made your people smile. Your family are so lucky to have you but you have been so blessed to find such wonderful peeps to call your family. You have a lot to celebrate! Good luck Manny. We look forward to seeing you blossom even further and accomplish great things. Cue the happy dance! Go Manny!


----------



## elly

I've had such a happy day  look at all that's happened! Thankyou for all the birthday wishes!!


----------



## elly




----------



## elly




----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos Manny. I can see 2 new lovely duckies  Are you going to share them with Chester, or are they your special duckies? I bet you've had a brilliant day and how cool you've had a birthday buffet! Sammy, Tizer and Eddie send you special birthday hugs and kisses.


----------



## elly




----------



## Coco's Mom

Happy birthday, Manny. You've turn into a handsome young man. Enjoy your special day and treats.


----------



## hubbub

Happy Birthday Manny!!


----------



## KKaren

Happy Birthday Manny, Looks like it was one great party! You know, some of us believe in birthday-weeks  I hope all your birthday wishes come true.


----------



## swishywagga

Wow what a wonderful party you had Manny, I bet you will need to spend the whole of the day with your paws up!. PS, I think your mum will have to put hers up as well!


----------



## golfgal

Happy Birthday Manny. Looks like a fun party. What a great cake. Cool duckie. Don't you love days when your get cake and presents? Did Chester also get toys or do you have to share? Murphy.


----------



## Goldens R Great

Happy Birthday, Manny! You look so cute in all the photos and it definitely looks like you had a wonderful day!

arty:


----------



## tikiandme

A belated Happy Birthday to you, Manny. I'm sorry I missed it. It looks like you and Chester had a wonderful time.


----------



## elly

Ssssssssssssssssh! I know I'm not meant to be here anymore but I don't know where to go! I've got my bag packed and pheasant is excited but I haven't found a new place yet.  
I wish I was a puppy again so that I could stay here. I've been in the Puppy Section all my life and I love it here a lot. My writing has turned to black too, is that because I'm a big boy now?!?


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Oh Manny, goldens are puppies at heart for years. Please stay and post where ever you want.


----------



## swishywagga

Manny you are SO cute, I love your bag, I bet your mum has one just like it!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Manny, looks like you had such a lovely birthday with lots of presents and goodies. 
You are such a lucky boy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Manny you'll be a puppy forever


----------



## elly

Ssssssssshhhh it's me again and I'm still here but I had such a great surprise today so I wanted to tell you as quick as I could! 
I went to a show thingy again today and Mum arranged with my sister Jess's Mummy for them to come and meet us! Mum made it a surprise for me and it made me very happy! 
She's ever so pretty and ever so cute. Her family are lovely too and we all had fun.


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you're smiling so brightly in those photos I had to put on shades!!

Glad you had fun!!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Your sister is as pretty as you are handsome! Good looks must run in your family -- wouldn't it be fun to see your other brothers and sisters?


----------



## Coco's Mom

Manny, you and your sister are so adorable and I love the smile on your face. Please continue to post on your blog. Your posts always brighten my day.


----------



## HolDaisy

You two are so cute!


----------



## swishywagga

You look so happy, perfect twins!


----------



## elly

Hi again! 
Well yesterday was such a great day!  I met my sister and I went to a show thingy. My Daddy's Human Mum was there with my lovely half sister and Chesters Daddy's human Mum and Dad were there too. 
I was a very good boy and didn't bark hardly at all and I told my fidgety feet to stay still and my tail to wag when I ran. 
The Judge lady liked me and gave me second place. She told my Dad that if he had been able to keep my head up to promote my lovely profile she would have given me first! It's only my Dad's second time to show me so Mum said it all takes practice and I must try to help Dad a bit more. I did try to help but I saw my Mum out of the ring and couldn't stop looking at her. 
The next Judge lady liked me a lot too and said I would've got first but she had to give it to the toy dog as it just had a little extra sparkle. She talked to us afterwards and said we must keep going to show thingys as I am a very nice dog. She said I especially had very nice rear end movement and Mum and Dad laughed as the lady at our practice class always talks about my nice rear end! She said she is pleased I'm going to Crufts as I deserve to be there. I'm excited to go so I'm pleased she's pleased too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, Congratulations!

Best of luck at Crufts!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

We are so proud of you -- you look absolutely perfect! You have everything going for you, and we can't wait to see what the future holds.

And the best thing of all: you have a lovely, happy personality and you don't have a "swollen head." (Ask your Mum what that means.) Please stay just the way you are!

Hugs to you and Chester. (Roxi & Wrigley)


----------



## elly

I am still here  
Today my Mum was on the computer but I wanted to do my blog!  The big computers in her bedroom so my brother and I went upstairs to find her and help so maybe she would hurry so I could do my work!  
She said we are cheeky monkeys but I thought we were dogs!


----------



## Harleysmum

There's a lot to be said for a great rear end Manny!


----------



## elly

Ok, so the stuffing stuff by my nose really wasn't because of me. :no: It can't have been. I told my teeth to stop and I'm sure they did. :uhoh: I think. 
It's from Duckys neck and Mum said it's not kind but she always blames me and not Chester! Just because it's by my nose and Ducky was too doesn't have to mean it was me does it!?! :doh:
Well now I'm sulking and ignoring that stuffing stuff but I wish it would stop tickling my nose


----------



## elly

It's feeling a bit chilly here tonight so Dad's lit the fire  I love being his pillow and relaxing with my Dad!


----------



## elly

Well here I am waiting for my sister to come for a sleepover. My Dad's taken my Mum away for a lovey dovey break in a place called Brighton, Mum said it's called 'valentines' and my sisters coming to look after us.  I hope she hurries up, I can't wait to see her again! I'm keeping her bed warm!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Happy Valentines Day to you and Chester, Manny!


----------



## elly

Happy Valentines Day everyone!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

What *LOVE*ly Valentines pictures! We love you, too!


----------



## elly

Today I was at a show thingy again. Mum and Dad are VERY pleased! 
Guess why!?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Did you get 1st place today Mr. Manny?


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

You didn't bark, your feet didn't fidget a--n--d:

YOU GOT FIRST PLACE!!!!


----------



## tikiandme

You were magnificent, Manny!!!


----------



## Wendy427

Magnificent and marvelous Manny!


----------



## elly

:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude. :artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude . :artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude . :artydude:artydude



MY VERY FIRST 1st!!!!!!!


----------



## dborgers

Congratulations, Manny!!!  Way to go, little buddy! 

With all those ribbons you're been winning you have a great disguise for next Halloween: Put them all over your chest and fool people into thinking you're a "Generalismo/Leader-For-Life" of a banana republic!


----------



## swishywagga

Congratulations Super Manny!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations Manny, great job!


----------



## Coco's Mom

Congratulations Magnificent Manny!!!


----------



## elly

Okay, so can someone please tell my teeth to stop. I tried to but they just wouldn't listen and Mums not very pleased


----------



## *Laura*

Congratulation Manny!!!!!. Look at all those ribbons. (Buddy says to tell you when you see your Mom coming hide the evidence under the blanket and deny, deny, deny)


----------



## elly

Well, my teeth may have been a bit naughty but I still got a treat! Look at my new toy! Thanks Mum! I'm a very lucky boy! We are going to our show training thingy now!


----------



## elly

I just thought I would quickly pop in whilst I'm waiting for my turn. Just letting you know I'm at my show training thingy. Again!


----------



## Harleysmum

Looking particularly gorgeous there Manny!


----------



## elly

Look!!!! Lovely Hugo's here! I love Hugo! Isn't he lovely! He's my friend


----------



## elly

Look at this little cute pup, she's been very poorly! Her Mummy rescued her and made her all better and now she comes here as her Mummy helps in our class and the pup loves to have fun with us! We love to have fun with her too!


----------



## Wendy427

Hi Manny! Maxi and I were just thinking about you, wondering how you were doing. Looks like you're doing great and enjoying your training thingy!


----------



## elly

We are off to bed now, have a great evening everyone! Night night x


----------



## Anele

Manny, I just want to say, I LOVE YOU and your blog. You make me smile!!!


----------



## elly

Ssssh don't tell my brother i did this but here's a video of him!  I have to share a room at night with him, can you believe it!? :doh: 
I badly need some earplugs!

http://youtu.be/91EIra6UjCw


----------



## dborgers

Manny, I'm surprised you don't wake up to a big pile of sawdust with all those logs being sawed!


----------



## elly

Tonight we had some white stuff falling from the sky. I saw it from the window and Mum said its called snow. :uhoh:
We are all warm and snugsy inside and Dads made a fire. :smooch: I'm going to go and snooze a little now and if Mums not watching I will try to sneak onto the settee


----------



## elly

Mums wasn't watching


----------



## swishywagga

Manny, sofas are for dogs not for humans. Uncle Barnaby x


----------



## elly

Tonight it's a special night as my lovely sister and my lovely Jack are visiting! They are coming to eat something called Chinese food with Mum and Dad and we can't wait to see them!!


----------



## elly

Here is my Chester and I with our lovely Sister and our lovely Jack.


----------



## swishywagga

Manny, looks like you and Chester had a lovely evening, I hope you got to try some Chinese prawn crackers they are my favourite!


----------



## HolDaisy

Looks like you've been having lots of fun Manny and Chester and staying nice and cosy in this nasty weather!


----------



## elly

Tonight my Daddy doesn't feel very well and it's very cold outside.  I'm sitting on my Daddy's lap giving him a get well cuddle and snuggling by the fire.  Mum is here too.


----------



## elly

Today my Daddy is ill so Mum took us on a road trip for our walk


----------



## elly

I liked my Mummy's walk, it was only little as she has bad bones but there were lots of new sniffs!


----------



## Harleysmum

New sniffs are the best!


----------



## elly

After our new sniffs we went to a place called a coffee shop and we had nice treats if we sat nicely! Mum had something called a Chai Latte. It looked very nice but I didn't get any.  Mum said it was very yummy!


----------



## elly

Mum and Dad find something very funny. I have a very long curly whisker above my eye! Only on one, not the other! They are wondering about cutting it off because it goes in front of my eye but they also think it's kinda cute?!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Manny I think your curly eyebrow is very dashing, makes you very unique and even more handsome!


----------



## Moose15

I love the curly eyebrow. Very very unique.

Kind of looks like my father's eyebrows.


----------



## elly

Today it's very wet and yucky. Dad is still ill so Mum took us out in the car again but then Mum got a headache so our lovely sister came to see us at her lunchtime and took us for a walk. Mum had to lend her some rain gear and boots and we wore our coats.  We had a fun time and Chester did a big poop! :yuck:


----------



## elly

I'm in the blue and green coat and Chesters is brown.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The boys look handsome in their coats.
Hope you and Hubby are feeling better soon.


----------



## elly

Tonight we have been out with our Mum. It was dark but had stopped pouring that wet stuff and we met our friend little Elfie. She's a mix of beagle and pug and she seems to really love me! I saw another little dog too that I thought was my lovely Hugo but Mum said it wasn't, Hugo's not fat!


----------



## elly

Mmmmmm today we had something realllllly good! It was so delicious I didn't want it to end! Chester and I had a ducks neck each and we loved them a lot! I hope we have them again!


----------



## elly

Good Morning all! 
Dad's feeling a lot better so we have been for a nice walk with him.  
I'm a bit tired now so time for a nap!


----------



## elly

Hello! Just to let you know, I'm very excited! My lovely sister has come home for two whole days!


----------



## elly

Hello again .... Guess what I've got tomorrow?!!! Mum says this will make me even more handsome... but I'm not so sure!!


----------



## rooroch

Which day do you go to Crufts? I will think of you. That long long walk from the car park (try to take something with wheels to put everything in), all the noise and excitement, seeing all the other goldens and meeting new people. The fantastic stands selling more things than you can imagine exist for dogs (and humans). Discovery dogs - fun to walk around. The ring with agility, fly dog, obedience, etc. I wish I could be there. I went every year from 1976 but stopped 3 years ago due to work commitments. Have fun and GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Harleysmum

Oooh good luck Manny! At the moment you look like a trussed up turkey but I am sure it will be alright on the day. Fingers crossed.


----------



## elly

Guess what?!!!! .......


----------



## Wendy427

Wow Manny! Did you win?! From your big smile, it looks like you did!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congrats Manny and Miss Elly!


----------



## elly

I went to my show thingy and it was a big special one just for Golden Retrievers! It was called a Championship Show and .... I WON my class and I qualified for Crufts 2016!!! My Mum and Dad and my human Granny's there too were so happy and so was I as I won a bag of dog food!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

AWESOME job Manny .
Barking heads ???? Do they taste yummy ?
Sheldon


----------



## elly

rooroch said:


> Which day do you go to Crufts? I will think of you. That long long walk from the car park (try to take something with wheels to put everything in), all the noise and excitement, seeing all the other goldens and meeting new people. The fantastic stands selling more things than you can imagine exist for dogs (and humans). Discovery dogs - fun to walk around. The ring with agility, fly dog, obedience, etc. I wish I could be there. I went every year from 1976 but stopped 3 years ago due to work commitments. Have fun and GOOD LUCK.


Mum said we go on Thursday, Gundog Day ... and I'm to leave my fidgety feet at home. :uhoh:
Mum said she and Dad have been for the last few years and loved it and have the shopping list ready.  Mum said its how they chose to have me as they met my lovely fur Daddy and my human Granny there last year. They loved my fur Daddy very much and thought my human Granny was a lovely lady. 
We wish you could come too. I will be there next year as well now so maybe you can come then! :crossfing


----------



## elly

Sheldon's Mom said:


> AWESOME job Manny .
> Barking heads ???? Do they taste yummy ?
> Sheldon


I don't know as I haven't tasted them yet but I bet they do, they sure smell good! :smooch:


----------



## OutWest

elly said:


> I went to my show thingy and it was a big special one just for Golden Retrievers! It was called a Championship Show and .... I WON my class and I qualified for Crufts 2016!!! My Mum and Dad and my human Granny's there too were so happy and so was I as I won a bag of dog food!
> 
> 
> View attachment 502890
> View attachment 502898
> View attachment 502906


Yay, Manny! You may not understand the fuss about the ribbons, etc. (I bet you are most excited about the bag of food!), but you achieved a wonderful thing today!


----------



## ktkins7

Hi Manny! This is Ella. I borrowed my mom's phone to tell you Congratulations! My mom and I love your updates, especially ones with pictures! You always look so happy with your smiling face. I wish I didn't live so far from you so we could play and go on walks together. Butman said theres something called an ocean between us. I told her I'd swim because I love swimming, but she said it's way too far.

Hugs and kisses from across the ocean! Love, Ella


----------



## elly

ktkins7 said:


> Hi Manny! This is Ella. I borrowed my mom's phone to tell you Congratulations! My mom and I love your updates, especially ones with pictures! You always look so happy with your smiling face. I wish I didn't live so far from you so we could play and go on walks together. Butman said theres something called an ocean between us. I told her I'd swim because I love swimming, but she said it's way too far.
> 
> Hugs and kisses from across the ocean! Love, Ella



Ooh Ella, thank you, hello. :wavey: Please swim. I think I love you a bit. :smooch:


----------



## Harleysmum

Manny, you are such a ladies man!


----------



## tikiandme

Manny, you have grown up to be a very handsome and nicely balanced boy. You look so polished and professional in the ring with your Dad. The picture of you smiling melts my heart. Your Mom and Dad must be so proud of you and Chester. You two are very lucky boys to have such a dedicated and caring family. Good luck with your shows. You really tug on your Auntie Tiki's heart strings!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Congratulations on your win, Manny!! With all that love and support from your family,
how could you do any less than win? We are excited for you, and looking forward to great things in your future!

Oooh la la -- Miss Ella could steal your heart! She is bright and very, very pretty -- just your style, you handsome boy! Will she be your first love?

Give your brother, Chester, big hugs from us. He must be very proud of you. (Wrigley & Roxi)


----------



## HolDaisy

Well done Manny, yay! You're such a clever and beautiful boy. You're doing so well, your family (human and fur family) must be so proud of you  Would love to come and see you at Crufts, but not sure if we're going this year - some of Sammy's relatives will be there, so maybe you will get to meet some of them and say hi. You look great in the show ring with your Dad!


----------



## elly

My Mum thought you might like to see this. This is a photo a photograph lady took of me after the show yesterday.  Mum thinks I look very grown up in it! :uhoh:


----------



## swishywagga

Congratulations Manny, you like wonderful in your photos. Will be keeping everything crossed for you this week at Crufts!


----------



## rooroch

I will be watching on the tv but don't know if I will see you. It is great to be on the first day when everything is clean and fresh. I bet they will buy more than is on the shopping list!! I always did.
I will try to come next year. You are already qualified, so well done getting a first at a special Championship show. My family live near Rugby so I get the train and do not have to worry about the parking.
Hope you have a lovely day and keep those feet still when the judge is looking at you!! 
Best of luck and enjoy yourself.


----------



## elly

rooroch said:


> I will be watching on the tv but don't know if I will see you. It is great to be on the first day when everything is clean and fresh. I bet they will buy more than is on the shopping list!! I always did.
> I will try to come next year. You are already qualified, so well done getting a first at a special Championship show. My family live near Rugby so I get the train and do not have to worry about the parking.
> Hope you have a lovely day and keep those feet still when the judge is looking at you!!
> Best of luck and enjoy yourself.



Thankyou. I will do my best! Mum says I have already ticked more things on her list of special wishes than she had thought possible so the next one may be going to a show thingy in another country! :doh: Maybe it will be in France! My Daddy used to go to show things in other countries and he was something called a Luxembourg Champion! My human Dads sister stays in France sometimes and we may be going there this year to have a holiday with her! I hope it will be near you, maybe we could play! :wavey:


----------



## ktkins7

elly said:


> Ooh Ella, thank you, hello. :wavey: Please swim. I think I love you a bit. :smooch:


I'll see if I can sneak into the water the next time we go to the beach. Hopefully it will be soon. We haven't been to the beach in a while though because it's so cold and there's been a lot of snow.

Good luck with your show Manny! I know you'll do awesome. Before anything else make sure to have fun and keep smiling!

Love - Ella


----------



## rooroch

5, 6, 7 June DIJON
Exposition de Championnat de France de la SCC Exposition canine internationale CACS et CACIB SOCIETE CENTRALE CANINE
Service expositions 155 Avenue Jean Jaurès
93535 AUBERVILLIERS Cedex
01 49 37 54 00
Fax 0149370120 

Dear Manny, this is the biggest championship show in France. It is held in June and they change the town each year. This year Dijon. About 6 hours drive from me.
I will look for other shows in my area and also give you the dates for the Retriever Club special championship show. You never know you might come to France some time. I am in Normandy, so quite close to England.


----------



## elly

Well I am having my last trim before my big show thingy. Then Mum said i have to have a wash 
My brother likes all this fuss, I think he's waiting to see if he gets to have a trim too.... he can have my turn if he wants


----------



## elly

rooroch said:


> 5, 6, 7 June DIJON
> Exposition de Championnat de France de la SCC Exposition canine internationale CACS et CACIB SOCIETE CENTRALE CANINE
> Service expositions 155 Avenue Jean Jaurès
> 93535 AUBERVILLIERS Cedex
> 01 49 37 54 00
> Fax 0149370120
> 
> Dear Manny, this is the biggest championship show in France. It is held in June and they change the town each year. This year Dijon. About 6 hours drive from me.
> I will look for other shows in my area and also give you the dates for the Retriever Club special championship show. You never know you might come to France some time. I am in Normandy, so quite close to England.



Ooh wow, Thankyou. That looks exciting! I hope I can go to that one some day! Mum said we had better start with a smaller one as we don't know what to do at show thingys in other countries! But my Fur Dads human Mum will help us I think as he used to go to some. 
I think we might go to France this year for a little holiday. I hope we will be near you! :wavey:


----------



## elly

Has anyone seen my Uncle dborgers lately? I miss him here and I am going to snooze on my settee until someone finds him again!


----------



## hubbub

elly said:


> Has anyone seen my Uncle dborgers lately? I miss him here and I am going to snooze on my settee until someone finds him again!


Hi Manny, Uncle DB's wife had surgery and he's been her nurse to help her feel better. I know that knowing you're missing him will make him feel super loved


----------



## elly

hubbub said:


> Hi Manny, Uncle DB's wife had surgery and he's been her nurse to help her feel better. I know that knowing you're missing him will make him feel super loved


Oh no my poor Uncle db and Uncle dbs wife. I hope she feels better soon! :crossfing


----------



## elly

I'm ready! Mum made this! Hmmmm!


----------



## hubbub

Best of luck Manny!


----------



## rooroch

I hope it doesn't rain tomorrow and you get all wet walking from the car park. At least I did not have that problem with my Bassets. A quick rub with a towel and all was lovely again!!


----------



## elly

I'm here and I've picked my bed!


----------



## Harleysmum

What an adventure you are on Manny!


----------



## rooroch

Oh Manny you are in a hotel!! How smart. No horribly early start and long drive tomorrow. Lucky boy. Sleep well.


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw you look so cute! Where abouts are you staying Manny, near the NEC? Me and Sammy live about 20 miles away from there  Get lots of beauty sleep and good luck for tomorrow.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

We are somewhere near a place called Gaydon I think. There's lots of dogs here too! Here I am at a place called a pub in Gaydon where we went for our supper this evening! Are we near you?!


----------



## elly

I have to get some beauty sleep now. Mum said tomorrow's a very big day. Night night xx


----------



## elly

Were here!


----------



## Coco's Mom

Manny, best of luck. We are cheering for you


----------



## elly

I'm waiting for my turn and feeling very happy!


----------



## Harleysmum

You look wonderful Manny. This is so exciting but I have to go to bed now!


----------



## HolDaisy

Good luck Manny, you look so handsome!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

I've been in my show thingy and the Judge lady didn't pick me but Mum and Dad said I'm always their winner 
I'm very tired now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a fabulous experience and such an honor to be there Manny.

You certainly are a winner!


----------



## swishywagga

What an achievement just to be there, you look wonderful!


----------



## rooroch

Exactly. Well done getting qualified. There is always next year!! You are your Mum and Dad's best boy.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Manny, you're always a winner in our eyes. I hope you had fun at the big show.


----------



## elly

Thankyou we have had a lot of fun! I've met lots of friends and lots of relatives and now we are doing some shopping


----------



## Doug

Oh Manny you look so handsome especially with your bright and sparkly eyes  Did you hear us cheering for you?

I love your attitude. It gets boring if you win all of the time. It is more fun to share the love and focus on all of the wonderful blessings you've enjoyed on the way like meeting those great people and their pups. I was also impressed to see that you were allowed inside of that pub. What a lucky boy! Enjoy the rest of your journey and always remember that you are also a winner in our eyes. I'm certain that your dad is also very proud


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Manny you're definitely a winner! What a lucky boy to have been there today competing, your family must be so proud of you! I bet you had a super day, did you get anything new?


----------



## elly

My brother is very kind. Even though he couldn't come with us he sent me this message!


----------



## elly

This was me at my own special show thingy bench today. I was called 2311 but my name is really Manny!


----------



## elly

Night night xx


----------



## Harleysmum

Manny you do have a very kind brother and a lovely family!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

You are always a winner to all those who love you! What a big, busy day for you! You must be tuckered out from all the excitement. Chester will be so happy to have you
home again ...


----------



## HolDaisy

Sweet dreams Manny, what a big exciting day you've had. We watched on TV, but it was only the highlights, so only saw 1 golden  I bet you looked so handsome though.


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, Manny what a lovely thing for Chester to do. I am sure that your mum has bought him something special from Crufts!. I hope you all have a great and relaxing weekend.


----------



## Karen519

*Elly*

Elly: Love the precious pictures of Manny! Bet Chester would like to be there!


----------



## elly

Today we have had a mean dog attack us.  Daddy saved us but now he's been to the hospital because the mean dog made holes in his arm. Chesters got a hurty face so Mummy spoke to our lovely vet nurse and washed it. I rolled over cos I didn't know what to do.  Mummy said if Daddy hadn't helped us I could have been that mean dogs dinner. :yuck:
I don't know why he was mean. We were just walking nicely with Daddy on our leashes, sniffing nice sniffs and enjoying the sunny morning. I'm looking after Chester now cos he seems a bit sad :smooch:


----------



## swishywagga

Oh no Manny that's terrible I hope you Chester and your Dad are ok. It's happened to me and I had to go to hospital, I got bitten protecting Barnaby. Take care and again I hope you are all ok what a nasty shock.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

How awful, I am so sorry this happened. 
So scary too. 
I hope Nick's and Chester's wounds are not serious and heal up quickly.


----------



## Wendy427

Oh dear! How awful and scary for you all! I really hope you feel better fast!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Manny: That is so distressing to hear that you were attacked, especially that your Daddy andChester have bites. That is so very scary to hear.

Elly: We used to relax and enjoy our walks much more than we do now, because we have several neighbors that do not control their dogs and let them out without leashes. (And there is a leash law here.They just do not care or feel that it doesn't apply to their dog). Small dogs are the worst (Chihuahuas) and pit bulls are always a fear.

Wrigley was attacked and bitten one day, and now he is very wary of other dogs
approaching him. Along with his anxiety, I am not as strong as I once was. It takes
all my strength to hold my two back if another dog is running after us. So now I carry
a pepper spray -- and wonder if I will have enough presence of mind to actually use it
instead of trying to pull dogs apart by their rear legs! I will become like a Tasmanian
devil if anything tries to hurt my dogs!

I do hope that Chester recovers emotionally and does not carry anxiety or fear about
other dogs approaching as Wrigley has.

Manny is such an innocent boy just to roll over (so much like my Toshy Moo: the world does not have any enemies for him). I hope he remains as innocent as he is!

Wrigley, Roxi and Kay


----------



## KKaren

elly said:


> Today we have had a mean dog attack us.  Daddy saved us but now he's been to the hospital because the mean dog made holes in his arm. Chesters got a hurty face so Mummy spoke to our lovely vet nurse and washed it. I rolled over cos I didn't know what to do.  Mummy said if Daddy hadn't helped us I could have been that mean dogs dinner. :yuck:
> I don't know why he was mean. We were just walking nicely with Daddy on our leashes, sniffing nice sniffs and enjoying the sunny morning. I'm looking after Chester now cos he seems a bit sad :smooch:


Manny, you are so kind to sit with your brother Chester. I'm sure that he really appreciates it. Sorry to hear about this attack and hope that your Dad and Chester get better soon.


----------



## Doug

Oh Manny I am so sorry that this happened to you, your brother and your dad. It is a such a horrible experience. You have enough going on in your lives without this happening too! :'(

The same thing happened to Hudson when he was your age when my two were on a leash. We tried to take him on another walk the very next day to "start again" for our own emotional health but it happened again but this time with a smaller dog. It was the catalyst for getting him "fixed" but that's not a really an option for you.

I just wish that I could wash the sadness away. Sending you and your wonderful family mountains of love and healing vibes during this horrible time.


----------



## Harleysmum

Manny this is awful. I do hope that your daddy and Chester get better really quickly and you can all put this dreadful experience behind you.


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Manny I'm so sorry you, poor Chester and your Dad got attacked  it must have been horrible and so frightening for you. You need to borrow Sammy's GSD brothers Eddie and Tizer next time you go out, they look very big and scary (but really Sammy is the boss of them both!)

Don't let it scare you Manny and you and Chester be brave goldens and go again, try not to let it frighten you because you're such lovely boys. Unfortunately not all doggies are as nice as you and your brother  You've got a very brave Daddy protecting you both. Sammy sends you and Chester big golden cuddles and hopes you're feeling better soon.


----------



## rooroch

Oh dear. I am sorry to hear this. Hope you will all get over it and have no lasting problems. The only dog round here that walks in our woods off leash is a large Golden Retriever and he always attacks Grit!! I spoke with the owner and now they walk at different times from me.


----------



## elly

Thankyou. We are feeling happier today and Daddy's taking his tablets and Mummy's put a new cloth thingy on his arm. We are off to the beach to have a nice run!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Oh, Manny! What a terrible thing to have happen to you, Chester and your Daddy! I'm so glad that you're okay and I hope the wounded ones heal quickly and completely. 

Did your humans notify the police about this? Would they consider a lawsuit against the owner for your Daddy's injuries? I bet those ideas don't make sense to you, but maybe they would to your Daddy.


----------



## ktkins7

Manny that's terrible! I hope your dad and Chester are doing okay and heal quickly.

I hope the other dog's owner covers the medical expenses.


----------



## OutWest

elly said:


> Thankyou. We are feeling happier today and Daddy's taking his tablets and Mummy's put a new cloth thingy on his arm. We are off to the beach to have a nice run!
> 
> 
> View attachment 505377


Oh Elly, I'm so sorry to hear about all this. I'm glad everyone will be OK and I hope there are no lasting effects.


----------



## elly

We had a very nice time at the beach!  Mum said it was just what the doctor ordered! She said that means it was what we needed to do to feel nicer. I feel nicer, I think she's right! My mum said Mums are always right!
I found I like the sea a lot. Chester doesn't like it as much as me but he always followed me in!


----------



## elly

Look at me run!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a fabulous day you all had, great pictures. 
So glad to hear and see everyone is feeling better today.


----------



## swishywagga

Glad you all had fun and are feeling better. Which beach was it Manny, do I know it?.


----------



## elly

GoldensGirl said:


> Oh, Manny! What a terrible thing to have happen to you, Chester and your Daddy! I'm so glad that you're okay and I hope the wounded ones heal quickly and completely.
> 
> Did your humans notify the police about this? Would they consider a lawsuit against the owner for your Daddy's injuries? I bet those ideas don't make sense to you, but maybe they would to your Daddy.



Yes they did tell the police and the police are helping. Mummy says a lawsuit wouldn't be helpful as the owner wouldn't pay anything even if a judge person said they should.
Daddy's injuries will hopefully be ok and just leave a mark on his arm. He's being a good boy and taking his tablets.


----------



## elly

ktkins7 said:


> Manny that's terrible! I hope your dad and Chester are doing okay and heal quickly.
> 
> I hope the other dog's owner covers the medical expenses.


Mummy says the medical things are covered here in UK by the health thingy the government runs. We just had to pay for the tablets.


----------



## elly

swishywagga said:


> Glad you all had fun and are feeling better. Which beach was it Manny, do I know it?.


Mummy's not sure if you know it Auntie Swishy, it's near the one you know. It's Elmer beach


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw I'm so happy to see those beautiful pics of you and Chester having a brilliant time at the beach. Your Mum was definitely right, a lovely day out like you've had was just what you needed. I bet you had so much fun and it's lovely to see you and your brother smiling again


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

So good to see you and Chester having fun at the beach today! The beach always seem to have a special way of healing, doesn't it? Your Mum is very wise!


----------



## Harleysmum

So good to see you running and looking happy Manny after your ordeal. You are like an Olympian!


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so sorry to hear you, Chester, and your Dad were attacked, Manny! That must have been so scary. Your Dad is a hero for saving you and Chester. I hope your Dad and Chester are recovering quickly from their wounds. Please don't let what happened bother you. You simply must stay your sweet, smiling self. I hope you and Chester have fun at the beach!


----------



## elly

My brothers ouchies are getting better now. He's been good with them and Mum said the salty sea will have helped. Daddy's arm is sore but getting better. Here is one of Chesters ouchies  I'm sad I couldn't stop that bad dog


----------



## elly

Look how big I am when I stand like my humans! I can see Mummy in the kitchen!


----------



## hubbub

Manny, sometimes no matter how much we try or how brave we are we can't keep something bad from happening. Which is actually something I need to remember myself at times. The main thing is that you're helping your Dad and Chester feel better by being so caring and supportive. I'm sending well wishes to all of you


----------



## elly

Look, my cute brother is saying thank you to our Dad for protecting us 
He's a great Daddy. :smooch:


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Your Daddy and brother were so brave! Your poor Daddy must have had some bad bites on his arm to have it wrapped like that. We are so sorry to see Chester's bites, too. They look as if they are healing quickly. That sea water certainly does help heal!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw poor Chester and your poor Dad. I'm glad to hear that their ouchies are getting better though. I hope the police can track down the nasty dog that did this! Sammy says you and your brother are welcome here on his farm any time for walkies, we have lots of nice fields of our own, so there's no strange doggies at all 
Love the photo of you at the door, what a tall golden you are when you stand like a human! Are you like Sammy and don't know if you want to be in or outside and make your Mom open the door lots to come in... and then want to go back outside again straight away? Or are you a good golden? I bet you're both good boys


----------



## elly

We didn't mean to be mean to Teddy. We only tuggalugged  Sorry Teddy


----------



## elly

Yesterday we had raw duck necks.  We love raw duck necks!  I'm just finishing mine here


----------



## swishywagga

Don't worry your mum has a special machine that will fix your Teddy Manny!


----------



## elly

swishywagga said:


> Don't worry your mum has a special machine that will fix your Teddy Manny!


Auntie Swishy, I asked Mum and she said her special machine isn't THAT special, it would need to be magic to fix this poor teddy! :uhoh:


----------



## dborgers

Manny, bet those duck necks were absolutely delicious 

Been super super busy, but I'm checking in on you, little buddy


----------



## elly

HolDaisy said:


> Aw poor Chester and your poor Dad. I'm glad to hear that their ouchies are getting better though. I hope the police can track down the nasty dog that did this! Sammy says you and your brother are welcome here on his farm any time for walkies, we have lots of nice fields of our own, so there's no strange doggies at all
> Love the photo of you at the door, what a tall golden you are when you stand like a human! Are you like Sammy and don't know if you want to be in or outside and make your Mom open the door lots to come in... and then want to go back outside again straight away? Or are you a good golden? I bet you're both good boys



Ooh Auntie HD we would love that, Mum said farms are very nice and a lot of fun! 
I like to go outside a lot. And inside. And outside. And inside. And outside. :uhoh:


----------



## elly

I'm sorry I haven't been here. My mums been very busy and if she's not here I can't ask to use her computer thingy.  I hope I can have my own one day! :crossfing
I like this bed but I chewed the cover. :doh: When we went to the big show thingy called Crufts Mum and Dad bought a new one. :smooch: Chester doesn't like this bed and has never used it. 
I love it. :smooch: Now that I love it Chester wants it too.  
Please can someone tell him there's not room for us both...and Im NOT getting off!  Chester says he's not either.


----------



## OutWest

*Manny, I AM impressed that you got to go to that Crufts thingy. My mom says that is really cool. As for the bed...siblings can be such a pain in the patoootie. Tucker takes my stuff all the time. And Mom says we have to work it out ourselves.  Maybe your mom will get the hint and will buy another. Bella *


----------



## elly

OutWest said:


> *Manny, I AM impressed that you got to go to that Crufts thingy. My mom says that is really cool. As for the bed...siblings can be such a pain in the patoootie. Tucker takes my stuff all the time. And Mom says we have to work it out ourselves.  Maybe your mom will get the hint and will buy another. Bella *



Hey Bella! :wavey: Crufts thingy was cool, I wish you could come too! Mum says we have to work it out too but my brother is stubborn.


----------



## elly

Yesterday was a special day for Mummy's. Chester and I gave Mummy a card to say Thank you for everything she does. 
She liked it very much. :smooch:


----------



## HolDaisy

Manny! It's Sammy here!
I've got 2 brothers, so I know exactly what it's like for you. I'm the middle one, so I'm kinda inbetween. I won't leave Eddie's bed alone and any chance I get to go on it I'm straight in there, Mom says it's Eddie's and I should let him have his own comfy bed, but I just love it (even though I've got lots of nice places to sleep myself!). My younger brother Tizer alllwayyyyss wants everything that I have! Even if we have lots of toys out, he always somehow wants the exact one that I have. It's annoying, but I love him lots and he's still a puppy, so it's okay. I love your special bed though and I can see why Chester loves it because it looks so comfy  I'd love one like that, but every time my Mom puts my nice bed out I just can't help myself and start eating it, so she ends up 'confiscating' it. I don't know what that means, but all I know is that it goes away for a few months and then when it comes back out again I end up doing the exact same thing, :no: so off it goes again...

I think there looks just about enough room for you both to snuggle on.
Sammy


----------



## elly

My brother and I love playing fighting. We don't hurt each other, we just make scarey faces and noises and push, pull and tugga.  We especially like doing it with our toys but we really don't mean to hurt them! :doh:


----------



## elly

Today I have had another hair cut. :doh: Mum and Dsd bought this funny metal thing at the Crufts show thingy that makes me stand up when Im being groomed so I can't lay down.  At least I got some yummy treats. :smooch:
Mum says I look a funny shape in this picture but I'm not really!


----------



## elly

My brother likes being groomed so he had a go too! :uhoh:


----------



## elly

Mum did let me have a little lay down to start with, I like looking at the birds and sniffing the fresh air! The sun was shining and there was no rain. 
I like days like today a lot! :wavey:


----------



## elly

This is my 'I've got you' look. What do you think!? :uhoh: Convincing!? (That's Chester under me!)


----------



## elly

This is Cracker. I love my Cracker. I've had her since I left my FurMummy and I promise I haven't chewed her. :smooch:


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Manny you're such a good boy for not chewing Cracker, I know she is very special to you. I hope you, Chester and your mum have a lovely day!.


----------



## elly

We found a stick! We found a stick! What do you mean Chester it's not big enough to share!!?!? :doh:


----------



## elly

Guess where I am going tomorrow......


----------



## elly

My brother is playing showdogs too!


----------



## KKaren

Good luck tomorrow. Manny, you and your brother Chester are handsome!! Looks like your Mum was working hard to get you both clipped up and beautiful.

I passed your restaurant a few weeks ago on my way back from Florida to Maryland and I looked over and thought "That's Manny's Chophouse, named after the famous golden retriever who lives in England"


----------



## Harleysmum

Good luck guys!


----------



## elly

Harleysmum said:


> Good luck guys!




Thank you Auntie HM but my brother isn't in the show, he's just watching this time but he wanted to play showdogs anyway and wear a robe like me :uhoh:


----------



## elly

KKaren said:


> Good luck tomorrow. Manny, you and your brother Chester are handsome!! Looks like your Mum was working hard to get you both clipped up and beautiful.
> 
> I passed your restaurant a few weeks ago on my way back from Florida to Maryland and I looked over and thought "That's Manny's Chophouse, named after the famous golden retriever who lives in England"



Ooh Auntie KK! How exciting! My Mum and sister were just talking about Mannys Chophouse today! My sister suggested my Mum put a photo on the Mannys website so I think that's what we are going to do! How nice that they named it after me


----------



## Harleysmum

I'm glad that Chester gets to play dress-ups even if he isn't in the show thingy.


----------



## Tennyson

elly said:


> Guess where I am going tomorrow......
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 509953


 Oh Manny......you look so compressed.
Hope you do okay today.


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw that's so cute that Chester wanted to join in on the fun, I bet if he went he'd win too


----------



## elly

Tennyson said:


> Oh Manny......you look so compressed.
> Hope you do okay today.


Haha I felt so compressed too Auntie T! Mum says if I didn't get silly about the hair dry thingy I wouldn't need it :doh: If I didn't wear it I would have a crazy hair day as I have a big coat! 
I had a very nice day today. My brother came too to watch me. :smooch:
I got a yellow certificate and a yellow rosette! :dblthumb2
Mum said that means I was 3rd. :


----------



## elly

I used to like my Mum helping me in the show thingys but now she can't I like my Dad helping me too!


----------



## elly

I had a lovely surprise at my show thingy! My friend lovely Hugo was there too!


----------



## elly

Now I'm very very tired.


----------



## Harleysmum

Oh well done Manny. Yellow is a lovely colour and will add to your collection!


----------



## Tripp43

Manny we all think your #1 here. Love all the pictures of you and your big brother.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

The picture of you and Chester with your buddy, Hugo, is so cute! You probably don't know who Winston Churchill was, but Hugo could play the dog version of him (but he smoked stinky cigars, which are not healthy for humans or dogs!).

We love you and Chester and all of your pictures, and look forward to seeing more
pictures and news of your adventures every week!


----------



## dborgers

Looking good, little buddy!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Well done Manny! Your family must all be so proud of you  How lovely that Chester came to watch you too and that you saw your cute little friend Hugo.


----------



## Anele

Hi, Manny! I've missed you!


----------



## elly

Anele said:


> Hi, Manny! I've missed you!


Awe that's nice, I've missed you too. I will be back soon, sorry, but I just need to watch this tv programme first.


----------



## elly

Today I was missing my sister so I sneaked up to the room she used to sleep in. Mum wondered where I was and then she saw me there looking sad. She said my sister will be back soon for a special time called Easter. Now I can't wait!


----------



## elly

Time for a nice cup of tea and a bit of bird watching


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, I hope your mum gave you a nice biscuit with that tea!


----------



## dborgers

Manny, it's easy to tell you are a fantastic 'chief of security' over the yard


----------



## elly

Tonight I went to my class where we practice the show thingy. Tonight my brother came too! It was a special night where we have a competition like a show thingy and I won my class and Chester won his! Mum and Dad were very extra proud and so were we!  
My friend lovely Hugo was there and a dog that looked like a deer!


----------



## elly

Here is my lovely brother Chester and I. :smooch::smooch:


----------



## Harleysmum

Such handsome boys! Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Tripp43

Chester and Manny are gorgeous, sure to win any show! Keep having fun boys.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

It's so good to see Chester out and about with Manny!

Congratulations, boys, on your wins! You both look absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you and Chester look like a million bucks. Dollars, that is


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

You boys are so handsome!


----------



## elly

Just popping in to say night night with love from my lovely Cracker and me xx


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Awww, Manny, you look so sweet! Wish I could give you a goodnight kiss right on your
sweet head!


----------



## dborgers

What a sweet picture


----------



## tikiandme

I hope you always have sweet dreams, Manny. You're such a sweet boy.


----------



## Harleysmum

Manny, your mum must be so proud of you. You have taken such beautiful care of your lovely Cracker since you were a baby puppy.


----------



## elly

My lovely sister is here for a few days and today we went to the park! We went in the big black thing and Mum drove us and my sister did this picture when my Mum went in the shop. She didn't buy me a toy though.


----------



## elly

Ugh oh. I think we are in trouble. I don't know why though!? Dad didn't like Mums new doormat so I was just helping out and the treat box jumped out of the bag and I had to chew it open in case there was some chicken in there that would have hurt Chesters tummy! 
I put on my best good face, do you think it worked? I need to teach it to Chester, just look at his! :doh::doh:


----------



## KKaren

Pssst Manny, Are you sure that the bear didn't start the whole thing? I see him behind you and he looks very tired, he must have been the ring leader egging you and Chester on. Don't worry, it will all sort out


----------



## elly

The sun is shining and I'm outside playing  I have got Chesters tennis ball as well as mine,..ssshhh don't tell him, I'm going to hide it in my mouth when he comes out here!


----------



## Harleysmum

elly said:


> Ugh oh. I think we are in trouble. I don't know why though!? Dad didn't like Mums new doormat so I was just helping out and the treat box jumped out of the bag and I had to chew it open in case there was some chicken in there that would have hurt Chesters tummy!
> I put on my best good face, do you think it worked? I need to teach it to Chester, just look at his! :doh::doh:


Oh Manny your face is very good but I agree that Chester's does need some work. He looks very guilty. I think you may have got away with it!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Tell us the truth now, Manny -- which of you boys actually did all that destruction? Chester looks too guilty (almost as if he really didn't do it, but felt guilty anyway) and you look like you are trying to pretend you are not guilty (while you really are). So ...
was it your teeth acting up again and you just couldn't make them behave? We think it was those misbehaving teeth again.

Even though you look all grown up, you are technically still a puppy -- there is still time to get those teeth under control!


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha Manny that photo is brilliant. You both look so cute (even if a little guilty), I bet you get away with absolutely everything  
Hope that you had a nice time in the sunshine with the tennis balls.


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Easter Manny, Chester and Family, hope you have a lovely time!.


----------



## elly

Today we have been looking at some very smart cars. Dad said they are called Ferraris and he would like one too please! :crossfing



Has anyone got one spare for my Dad? I would like him to have one from the Easter bunny because Mum said he shouldn't have any more chocolate. :doh:


----------



## elly




----------



## Harleysmum

Get the red one Manny. It goes best with your coat!


----------



## HolDaisy

You and Chester would look so handsome in a Ferrari  Have a great Easter weekend!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Happy Easter, Manny and Chester! May you find your very favorite treats in your Easter baskets tomorrow!


----------



## elly

Today we had some big steam things in our town, I think they may have been monsters!  They were certainly big enough and noisy enough to be monsters!? Or even dinasours! Anyway, whatever they were, my brother and I had fun in the town with Dad and lots of nice people said nice things about us too. :uhoh:

Here is Chester.


----------



## elly

And here is me!


----------



## tikiandme

Hi Manny! Cosmo and I would like to wish you, Chester, Robert, and the rest of your family a Happy Easter.


----------



## elly

Happy Easter everyone from Chester and I! Xxxxx


----------



## dborgers

A couple of handsomer lads I've never seen 

Happy Easter to you and your crew


----------



## tikiandme

Two very handsome "bunnies"!


----------



## elly

Thank you for all our Easter messages, we had a lot of fun and we hope you did too! :crossfing My lovely Jack and two human sisters were here and my human brother too! The two little boys came round for an Easter Egg hunt and my Mum and sisters and Chester and I all went to the country park whilst my brother was working and my Dad went to watch football. :uhoh:
Here is me in the park yesterday morning when my Dad took Chester and I for our walk. 
I love sticks. I love sticks a lot. :smooch: I always carry one home.


----------



## elly

I'm so so so excited!
Roberts awake and has a new playroom as well as the house on his back! I'm looking after my brother, I love him a lot! He's having tomato for dinner!
He did have a long sleep though, I think he's a bit lazy


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

It's so good to see Robert awake again. You must have really missed him. Just think of all the stories you get to tell him!

Manny, do you know that today is a very special anniversary? It was one year ago today -- April 09, 2014 -- that you posted your first message here?


----------



## elly

Yes isn't it exciting! My blog is one year old today!!!! 
The first photo was taken a year ago today, the second one was taken today. Both in my garden  I think I have grown. :uhoh:


----------



## Wendy427

Happy Blog Anniversary, Manny! You put a smile on all our faces!


----------



## elly

I love my Chester brother. I think he's getting to like me a bit more now. He didn't used to let me be on the same settee as him but now we nearly make a heart shape! :smooch:
My eye looks a bit funny in this though, did someone steal it!? :doh:


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 1 year of your amazing blog, Manny. We just love reading all about your adventures and seeing beautiful photos of you and your handsome brother  You both look so cosy sleeping by Chester on the sofa, Sammy has the exact same favourite spot to nap here too.


----------



## Harleysmum

Well what exciting times Manny. Robert waking up just in time to celebrate your first anniversary as a famous author!


----------



## elly

Today has been busy. My Dad isn't well so he went to the Doctors. He has puffy sore eyes and looks a bit scarey. :doh: 
Chester and I went to the vet place thingy and I had a needle in my neck. :yuck: Mum said its to stop me getting horrible things that will make me very ill and Chester had his last week. : Then the Doctor lady did something yucky to my bottom, I think some of you call it's a butt, it felt a bit sore but Mum said it'll make it feel better later. :uhoh: Then she squeezed a spot on my side and got the yucky stuff out and snipped my nails before we went home! 
We played in the garden and Mum gave us a special dinner for being such big strong good brave boys. 
It's made us very tired so now we are playing bunk beds. :smooch:


----------



## Wendy427

awww you two boys look so sweet playing bunk beds. I know that vet place can be very trying! I'm sure you'll feel much better after your nap.


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw bless you both, you're such good boys. Hope that you have a lovely weekend with your family and your brother


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you and Chester are super duper sleepers. And cute too! Bet your mom wakes you up with hugs


----------



## elly

Well I went to a show thingy today and I was a little bit excited. :hyper:
It was all on sand and it felt like the beach! :
Mum said although I was excited I was doing quite well.... until I saw her even though she was hiding. :doh:
The thing is I love my Mummy and I don't understand why she can't come in the ring thingy with my Dad and me so I always keep looking for her... and today...there she was!

Mummy says this photo is when it all fell apart..I spotted her!  
Well, HOW could I concentrate knowing she was right there but not with me!? 

My friend Dixon did well though so I was very happy for him :smooch: and he was a good boy and did what he should. My fur Mummy was there too with my human Granny  
I got a card that said VHC. Mummy said she always has the best dogs anyway. :smooch: :smooch:

Ooh..and my friend lovely Hugo the pug won his class and that made me happy too!


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you're so insightful. You know your mommy and your family are your top priority.


----------



## elly

Here is the Judge man with me and my Daddy. :uhoh:


----------



## elly

Having a very busy day here with my brother. :uhoh:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I think that's a great way to spend a Monday myself!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Manny, you're such a cutie


----------



## dborgers

LOL!! Ah, the good life!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Way to go, Manny and Chester! We had exactly the same kind of day today, because it rained most of the day. We were very lazy today.


----------



## elly

Mum says I need to work a bit more on my 'innocent' face!? What do you think!? I think Chesters worked on his! She won't believe the papers just jumped out of their bag!  
Anyway, it was just a VHC certificate, it wasn't even a 1st!


----------



## Wendy427

You boys have entirely too much time on your hands!  :smooch:


----------



## hubbub

Manny, I think it's pretty obvious that those papers were fighting amongst themselves. How could you or Chester know what happened when you were sleeping?


----------



## dborgers

LOL!! Manny, it's obvious from the looks on your faces you and Chester know nothing about this


----------



## tikiandme

Cosmo and I believe both you and Chester are totally innocent! Manny, you're both soooo cute!!


----------



## elly

Guess what!???! .....


----------



## Marcus

Hey Manny can you explain why you parents insist on wrapping you up like a hotdog?

I'm Australian and haven't seen this before

Thanks Manny, also what was the book like, any recommendations, I love reading books

Love Ben


----------



## elly

Marcus said:


> Hey Manny can you explain why you parents insist on wrapping you up like a hotdog?
> 
> I'm Australian and haven't seen this before
> 
> Thanks Manny, also what was the book like, any recommendations, I love reading books
> 
> Love Ben


Hey Ben! :wavey:
We get wrapped up like hot dogs to get us dry and make our coats nice and handsome. Mine is usually nice and handsome but Chesters can go a bit wild looking with curls and fuzz  

The book was the catalogue from my last show thingy. It's not great bedtime reading apart from my name being in it!


----------



## Marcus

elly said:


> Hey Ben! :wavey:
> We get wrapped up like hot dogs to get us dry and make our coats nice and handsome. Mine is usually nice and handsome but Chesters can go a bit wild looking with curls and fuzz


Thanks Manny. I like to drip dry and get mum and dads couch and bed all wet.


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha I just love yours and Chester's 'innocent faces'! Love your drying outfits too, you're both so cute


----------



## elly

I've had such a fun day today. I went to a show thingy with my brother!!! :smooch:
The Judge lady didn't like us much but my brother did get a certificate but I didn't get one at all.  I did everything right and people said I looked nice but Mum said we can't always be lucky and sometimes we just have to come away thankful we had lovely sunny weather and met lots of nice people and dogs.  
My brother and I got new matching collars and leads there too! This is mine. I like it a lot!


----------



## elly

Here is my brother and I getting ready to leave the show thingy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Elly, does the dog coat/drying wrap (sorry don't know what it's called) work better or faster than using a dryer on your boys?

The new collars are lovely.


----------



## Goldens R Great

Manny, I love your latest photo! You and Chester are such sweet and handsome boys.


----------



## elly

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Elly, does the dog coat/drying wrap (sorry don't know what it's called) work better or faster than using a dryer on your boys?
> 
> The new collars are lovely.



I asked my Mum Auntie Carolina Mom and she said no, she uses the hairdryer sometimes too when we are wearing them and then our coats look neater, Chesters especially.


----------



## dborgers

Manny, your new collar is very Hollywood. You look like a star!


----------



## HolDaisy

Gorgeous pics, sounds like you had fun at the show. Your new collar is so cool too  what a handsome pair you and Chester are when you're out and about!


----------



## elly

We had such a fun time after the show thingy. We paddled in water and saw the boats and ate a nice ice cream and visited a palace!


----------



## elly

It was such a hot day!


----------



## elly

Mum bought us our own ice cream and we shared it very nicely


----------



## elly

We went to the palace and had lots of fun.


----------



## elly

We think we are Princes and Mum is our Queen


----------



## elly

We didn't know which carriage thingy to choose!


----------



## elly

Waiting for our humans to carry us :uhoh:


----------



## elly

Here are Chester and I waiting nicely in the car ready to leave the show thingy


----------



## tikiandme

Manny, you and Chester are so lucky. You lead such a fun and exciting life. Such great adventures!


----------



## Harleysmum

What a fabulous day. Sunshine, carriages, castles and ice-cream! You all look so happy!


----------



## Henry's Mum

Was that Hampton Court?
You all looked as though you has a lovely day.
I think the judge must have been blind, you're both beautiful boys.


----------



## elly

Our Mummy is in the hospital thingy and we miss her a lot. We sent this to her today and we hope it makes her smile.


----------



## elly

Henry's Mum said:


> Was that Hampton Court?
> You all looked as though you has a lovely day.
> I think the judge must have been blind, you're both beautiful boys.



Yes Auntie Henry's Mum, it was Hampton Court. We liked it a lot!  Have you been there too!? We wish we could have met you there too!


----------



## swishywagga

Looks like you had fun, did you go for a walk round The Hampton Court Maze?.


----------



## elly

swishywagga said:


> Looks like you had fun, did you go for a walk round The Hampton Court Maze?.


No Auntie Swishy, us dogs are only allowed in certain places!  But we liked where we went so it was fine anyway. I don't know what a maze is but it sounds like its fun. Chester says its 'amazing'. :doh::uhoh: I think he's trying to be funny. :no:


----------



## swishywagga

elly said:


> No Auntie Swishy, us dogs are only allowed in certain places!  But we liked where we went so it was fine anyway. I don't know what a maze is but it sounds like its fun. Chester says its 'amazing'. :doh::uhoh: I think he's trying to be funny. :no:


Aw Manny that's a shame I think you would have liked the maze, it has lots of different pathways and bushes and you have to find your way out. I think you could have played tricks on your mum in there.


----------



## Henry's Mum

elly said:


> Yes Auntie Henry's Mum, it was Hampton Court. We liked it a lot!  Have you been there too!? We wish we could have met you there too!


Hi Manny, yes I've been there many years ago on a school outing. Now I'm afraid that I live on the other side of the world, so Henry is sad that he won't get to meet you. But he is everyone's friend, be it doggy or human and he even has a few golden friends, who he plays with on our rounds or on the beach.
All the best for you, Chester and your family, and a big wuff from Henry


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

All of your pictures are just beautiful! What lucky and (clearly) well-loved boys you are! What a wonderful family you are blessed with, too.


----------



## elly

Our Mummy is home from the hospital place thingy and I am very very happy. I'm just laying next to her to make sure she doesn't go again!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Good to hear your mom is home boys, I know you're glad to have her back.
You two take good care of her, give her lots of TLC!


----------



## swishywagga

I'm so glad your mum is home. She'll get better so much quicker with you both looking after her!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

With two loving nurses like you and Chester, your Mum is sure to get better quickly!


----------



## tikiandme

Cosmo and I are so glad your mum is home! You and Chester make sure to keep a close eye on her!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope your Mom is okay Manny, it looks like you're doing a brilliant job of taking care of her. I bet she was glad to get home to see yours and Chester's handsome smiling faces


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you look so cute and close in the picture I wanted to reach out and pet your nose and give you ear scritches.


----------



## elly

I'm all ready and I'm very tired. Mum said it's time for beauty sleep, I don't know if she meant me or her! 
Guess where I'm going in the morning?!


----------



## KKaren

Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow Manny, You are always a favorite of mine. sweet dreams


----------



## Cpc1972

Cute picture.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

elly said:


> I'm all ready and I'm very tired. Mum said it's time for beauty sleep, I don't know if she meant me or her!
> Guess where I'm going in the morning?!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 521009


Thanks for the giggle!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Show time for Manny by the looks of it! Good luck from me and Sammy


----------



## CN_Bethany

Manny and Chester -- you two are adorable. Thanks for always putting a smile on my face!


----------



## elly

We are here we are here! I'm very excited! I didn't wee or poop in the car but I was a very little but icky sicky  And we stopped on the way for a little break and there was my friend lovely Hugo!!! He's coming too!


----------



## tikiandme

Good luck today, Manny. Have lots of fun!!!


----------



## elly

Thankyou everyone, we had a very nice day and it was sunny but I didn't feel very good after being icky sicky in the car. It was a very big dog show thingy and I saw lots and lots of friends and I even saw my lovely Hugo again who got fourth place in his class! I didn't get any ribbons but Mum says I will when I get a bit fatter. :doh: She spoke to my fur Daddy's Human Mum and they've worked out how to make me look better. :uhoh: Mum says I'm so busy I burn off too much and I have to eat more meat to help me make up for it. :smooch:
That's fine, I don't mind!  But she also said I have too many walks so I need to rest more...and I do mind that!


----------



## elly

Mummy likes this photo, she says I look like my fur Daddy Jake. She says he would be very proud of me. I hope so. :smooch:


----------



## Harleysmum

Manny I think you are what is called a late developer. They are always the best!


----------



## elly

Harleysmum said:


> Manny I think you are what is called a late developer. They are always the best!


Yes Auntie Harley, Mum says you're right. Mum said I looked very young next to the other dogs my age and my face is still very cheeky.  My Daddy was a late thingy too so I'm happy to be like him.  
I've had lots of yummy things to eat so hopefully they will help! :crossfing


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

You look like perfection to us -- what a lovely, handsome head and countenance you have!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Manny we love your cheeky little face! I bet your fur Daddy is watching over you and is so proud of you, he must have been a very handsome boy if you look just like him because you're beautiful


----------



## elly

I'm here! :wavey: Hello! I bet you thought I had left! I haven't! :no:
My Mummy wasn't feeling very ticketyboo so she hasn't been able to help me on here to write nicely and then the Internet thingy didn't work properly and then she wasn't feeling ticketyboo again. 
I wanted to show you this! Look, I think I'm famous! A whole tv programme! It must be about me!! :smooch:


----------



## elly

I've been quite busy whilst I haven't been writing here. One of my favourite things to do is help with the recycling


----------



## elly

We went to our training class for show thingys on Wednesday and it was the night for the competition and the judge thingy lady liked Chester and I.   Chester got first in his class, I got first in mine and I won reserve best in match for the whole thingy which Mum says means second!


----------



## tikiandme

You and Chester are so handsome, and such good boys. Did Chester help with the recycling, too? Cosmo said he wishes he could help you! I hope you are feeling better, Elly.


----------



## Harleysmum

So glad you are back Manny and that mum is feeling a bit better. We all get a bit sad on here when she is not ticketyboo.


----------



## elly

I'm pretty sure I can guess where we are going tomorrow!! :uhoh:


----------



## elly

Oooh nooo! I forgot to show you my Reserve Best In Match photo! My feet were a bit fidgety so Mum says my stand is not as good as it should be :doh: but it was nearly my bedtime! :bowl:


----------



## elly

Look how lazy Chester and I are! 
This is our favourite spot! 
He didn't used to let me share :no: but he does let me now! :smooch: Sometimes. :uhoh:


----------



## elly

I've had a big bone. Mums trying to fatten us up a bit so we get all these nice things. I wasn't sure what to do as it was really very big and I kept throwing it up in the sky so it came down with a big kerplunk noise! I liked it a lot but Mum wasn't so keen, she said it was too loud and might break the paving! 
Then I watched a Chester and he was munching on his. I licked it and pushed it and then started to nibble and yes, he's right, it is very yum! :smooch:


----------



## HolDaisy

Well done for your show Manny, love the reserve in match photo too, you look so grown up and handsome! I saw the title 'Manny' that you posted a photo of on my sky menu the other night and thought of you straight away haha!
Hope that your Mom is feeling a little better and that you all have a nice, relaxing bank holiday weekend.


----------



## elly

We had a fun time at our show thingy! We saw some friends and I saw my friend Dixon  The sun was shining and we had lots of treats. The Judge thingy lady gave me fourth but Chester got nothing  He said he didn't mind as he's happy being in the show thingy and Mum and Dad said they were proud of us both  







this is me








this is me getting fourth







this is my brother Chester







and this is us ready to leave


----------



## Harleysmum

Looks like a lovely day in the sunshine Manny and well done on your fourth. I hope that big bone you had didn't give you a funny tummy. Harley sometimes gets a funny tummy with a big bone but it doesn't stop him eating them!


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you'll always be a #1 Show Thingy Winner to me


----------



## elly

Chester and I have been getting ready for the summer. What do you think?!


----------



## Wendy427

elly said:


> Chester and I have been getting ready for the summer. What do you think?!
> 
> 
> View attachment 525138
> View attachment 525146


You boys are just too cool! Love the look!


----------



## Coco's Mom

Handsome boys!!!


----------



## elly

Yesterday was a special day. Mum said everyone had to put a cross or paw print on a special piece of paper and put it in a special box. It was called 'Election Day'. Then that chooses who will be the top dog in our country and make lots of decisions. :uhoh:
Chester and I went and we voted 'puppy power'


----------



## Harleysmum

I don't think your team won Manny, but it was a good effort!


----------



## elly

Goodnight all x


----------



## elly

Sweet dreams x


----------



## KKaren

Manny, You and Chester are both styling the shades.  Sweet dreams


----------



## Anele

Manny, you always bring a smile to my face! You and Chester are Top Dogs! You both get my vote!


----------



## dborgers

Aw, what a fun day, Manny. That rabbits looks SO soft it's no wonder you like sleeping with your head on it


----------



## elly

dborgers said:


> Aw, what a fun day, Manny. That rabbits looks SO soft it's no wonder you like sleeping with your head on it




It's my 'Cracker' Uncle db, not a rabbit! :doh: I came home with her from my fur Mummy's when I was little  
I haven't chewed her at all. I love her a very very lot.:smooch:


----------



## elly

Tonight is bath night. Not for me! :
For my brother Robert! His house gets a bath too! :uhoh:
I'm helping Mum.


----------



## tikiandme

It's really sweet of you to help your Mum bathe Robert, Manny. Make sure he gets scrubbed really well behind his ears! That area is frequently missed on many persons of an amphibious nature.


----------



## hubbub

Manny, I washed my house today too! Fortunately I don't have to carry it on my back though, but if I did I'd be very strong


----------



## dborgers

Robert has to feel so much more comfortable getting a bath knowing you're there


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Chester and Manny you look so handsome in your shades.


----------



## elly

Today was a lovely sunny day so Robert was out in the garden eating his dinner. 

Mum had some chores to do so Chester and I kept guard. :samurail:


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw you're so cute with Robert!


----------



## elly

Oooh the funfair came to town!!!! :hyper:

Mum wouldn't let me go on rides.


----------



## swishywagga

elly said:


> Oooh the funfair came to town!!!! :hyper:
> 
> Mum wouldn't let me go on rides.


Aw that's a shame, I hope you got to eat Hot Dogs and Candy Floss!.


----------



## dborgers

Maybe your mom will buy you some cotton candy


----------



## Wendy427

Hey Manny, if your Mum gives you some cotton candy, we've GOT to see pictures of you eating it! That would really be an experience!


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> Maybe your mom will buy you some cotton candy


Haha, that's what we call Candy Floss!


----------



## Doug

elly said:


> Mum bought us our own ice cream and we shared it very nicely





swishywagga said:


> Haha, that's what we call Candy Floss!


And we call it fairy floss 

Oh yes that would be great to see 
Love seeing your two handsome cherubs out and about together!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

To go about town so much and to behave so well in all those places must make your Mum, Dad and Sister feel so proud -- you two boys are so good! (And as always, so very handsome, too!) It is way too hot here now for us to get out and about, so we like to stay in the air conditioning and by our big fan.

Do you think that Robert wishes he could go all those places, too? You'll have to bring him back a special treat next time you go somewhere.


----------



## elly

Mum says well that's me charged!!!


----------



## rooroch

That really made me laugh, thanks!!


----------



## elly

I'm having a nice relaxing evening. :sleeping:

My lovely sister and lovely Jack are back from their holiday in a place called Florida and I was very excited and bounced a lot! :greenboun

Now I'm tired ... and so is Mum! :uhoh:


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Hope that you and your Mum both got charged up again after the excitement of seeing your sister and Jack back home again!

We laughed and rolled at your funny "charged up" picture -- if we didn't know it was you, we would have been really scared, but you are not scary at all: just funny!


----------



## elly

No Mum, No Mum, I really AM too shy to have my photo taken!


----------



## tikiandme

You are too cute, Manny!


----------



## elly

Ok, just one photo Mum, as its with you :smooch:


----------



## elly

Well it's been a busy day for us helping Daddy in the garden .... So it's goodnight from me


----------



## Wendy427

elly said:


> Well it's been a busy day for us helping Daddy in the garden .... So it's goodnight from me


Oh my gosh Manny! You look positively exhausted! Were you pulling weeds like I was this morning? It took me forever and I was exhausted too. Gardening is indeed hard work! :uhoh:


----------



## tikiandme

Good night, Manny. Have sweet, sweet dreams.


----------



## elly

The thing we like doing first thing in the morning is sneaking up to Mum and Dad's room and snoozing on their bed


----------



## elly

Why does Chester get the sunlounger and I sit in the floor!?!? :yuck: :doh: 
I know! It's because I'm kind! :smooch:


----------



## Coco's Mom

Manny, you are so irrisitable: I just love your blog.


----------



## dborgers

Manny, keep up the good work!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Just catching up with your blog Manny. Looks like you've been a busy golden boy and you look so comfy on your Mum's bed


----------



## elly

Oops! Chesters in trouble! :uhoh: He's where he shouldn't be and I'm not..for a change! 
I'm such a good boy. :smooch:


----------



## elly

We have a new visitor! Mum said her name is Nelly but I don't know about you but she's not like any dog I've ever seen before!!


----------



## Wendy427

elly said:


> We have a new visitor! Mum said her name is Nelly but I don't know about you but she's not like any dog I've ever seen before!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 530505


Oh my gosh, that's the cutest picture! Nelly fits right in!


----------



## elly

Today is a very special day. :
My brother Chester is 5! :smooch:
At lunchtime we went to town to spend time with our lovely human sister and Mum and Dad.
They drank something called coffee and people gave Chester and me a lot of fuss.
Then I got tired. And a little nosey..so I peeped under the wall thing whilst they all chatted.


----------



## Doug

So happy to see that you had a great time celebrating Chessie's birthday. You are so lucky to have him as a big brother!
I was blown away the other day when I saw a photo of you two. It looks as though Chester has well and truly rubbed off on you as you look so much like him now.
Your mum is so lucky to have two hunky goldens to escort her around town  I bet seeing you two were a highlight to so many people's day.


----------



## Goldens R Great

Manny,

Please tell Chester Happy 5th Birthday for me! Rindy and Finn say Happy Birthday too!


----------



## tikiandme

I hope you had fun celebrating Chester's birthday. You are quite lucky to have such a nice brother. You and Chester are both so handsome. You are both what we call in The States, "Babe Magnets"!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Manny and Chester, we miss hearing about your adventures and your lovely family!
It is very hot here in Florida now, so we stay inside most of the time except for early morning and the evenings when it is cooler. Please don't forgot all of your friends that love hearing from you! We love you and Chester! (Wrigley & Roxi):smooch:


----------



## Harleysmum

Manny I have been away on holiday in a place called Darwin and one of the first things I had to do when I got back was check in with you! Hope you are all well at your house and belated happy birthday to Chester.


----------



## elly

Hello! It's me again! I bet you thought I'd gone! I wouldn't do that! Mums been busy and so have I and we just don't seem to catch up 
It's been nice and warm here too and Chester and I have been busy chilling in the pear tree shade


----------



## elly

We had such fun in the park today, my sand hills thingys had come back! I jumped and barked and got all yellow! :doh:


----------



## elly

Here I am again! Oooh such fun! :wavey: I'm the King of the castle!


----------



## elly

And now it's nearly time for bed. Chester and I are just having a quick pre bed snooze.


----------



## Harleysmum

You are such a big boy now Manny that you and Chester look like twins on that sofa.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Chester and Manny looks like you've been having some fun adventures.
You look so comfy on the sofa.


----------



## tikiandme

Hi Manny. That's a really sweet picture of you and Chester on the sofa.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

We have our very own sofa, too, Manny! Our Mom has to squeeze in between us, but it works very well -- quite cozy. Do your Mum and Sister sit on the floor?! (Of course we all know that Dad's always get their very own chair--off limits to us.) You two look quite comfy.

Chester, we missed your birthday. A very Happy Birthday to you. We know your Mum
is so very proud of you and loves you so much for being there to comfort her when she needs it.


----------



## Anele

Thank you, Manny (and Chester!) for the endless smiles you bring to my face!


----------



## elly

We love our sofa! There are two human sofas and one sofa for us so Mum doesn't have to squish between us. I'm glad about that as we like all the space for us!


----------



## elly

Sometimes Chester likes all the space for him though


----------



## Harleysmum

elly said:


> Sometimes Chester likes all the space for him though
> 
> 
> View attachment 533586


Well that's a bit of an older brother thing Manny.


----------



## swishywagga

What a great photo of your handsome brother!. Don't worry Manny you're gorgeous too!.


----------



## elly

I have had a fun evening! My brother and I have been to our show training class thingy and I met a puppy called Harvey I liked a lot 
A nice lady took me in the practice ring and after I pulled her across the grass to see Harvey again :doh: I was then a good boy and did what she said


----------



## elly

Today we have been helping my Daddy with the gardening! :bowl:
It was a very hot day and Chester and I kept drinking lots and lots. Daddy went into the garden building thingy and came out with an exciting silver thingy so Chester and I could play camping! Mum said its for show thingys on hot days to help keep us cool! We like it a lot! :smooch:


----------



## elly

Guess what we had to get ready for yesterday?!!! :doh:


----------



## elly

And guess where we were arriving this morning!!!?


----------



## hubbub

Manny, did you have to wear that thing after your bath again? I hope not :crossfing Maybe you can find some of those sand hills to roll in soon!


----------



## HolDaisy

Love your tent for you and Chester.
Hope the show went well too, I bet you did brilliantly because you're such a handsome boy


----------



## dborgers

Manny, the tent is awesome! How many boys have tent thingys, huh?

Sorry I haven't been around much. I have to do this thing called 'work', and I've had a lot of it, plus family in from out of town. You and Chester are looking good as always, little buddy.


----------



## Wendy427

That tent thingy is really awesome, Manny & Chester! How does it keep you cool? Are there ice cubes in it??


----------



## elly

Wendy427 said:


> That tent thingy is really awesome, Manny & Chester! How does it keep you cool? Are there ice cubes in it??



It has special shiny thingy in it Auntie Wendy that makes the sun bounce back to the sun!


----------



## elly

hubbub said:


> Manny, did you have to wear that thing after your bath again? I hope not :crossfing Maybe you can find some of those sand hills to roll in soon!



Haha I did have to wear it again but look, I found some nice green grass to roll in!


----------



## elly

HolDaisy said:


> Love your tent for you and Chester.
> Hope the show went well too, I bet you did brilliantly because you're such a handsome boy



Look Auntie Holdaisy, I think the Judge lady thingy liked me! :smooch:


----------



## elly

She liked my brother too, he got a green thingy like me! :smooch:


----------



## hubbub

elly said:


> Haha I did have to wear it again but look, I found some nice green grass to roll in!


Obviously, you are trying to match your ribbon and certificate - great job!

Plus, your new look was FREE - I know people who pay lots of money to have golden blonde streaks put in their hair.


----------



## Harleysmum

Oh well done darling, love your green thingys.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Isn't it special that both you and Chester won a green ribbon?! What a wonderful day for your dad and mum. Dad looks so happy and proud, and he should be. Who wouldn't be proud to have two such handsome lads!


----------



## elly

Oooh we have had such a nice day! The sun was shining a lot and Mum cooked a barbeque thingy! Chester and I helped of course


----------



## Wendy427

Yum that BBQ looks good!


----------



## elly

Of course because it was a hot day Mum had to help us cool down ...


----------



## elly

Wendy427 said:


> Yum that BBQ looks good!



Mmm it was Yum Auntie Wendy. We love Ice Cream too


----------



## elly

Every morning our Dad takes us to the park. :smooch: This was us in the park this morning, we always have fun!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

elly said:


> Oooh we have had such a nice day! The sun was shining a lot and Mum cooked a barbeque thingy! Chester and I helped of course


Yummy! Did you and Chester "help," or did you "help yourselves" to some barbeque?! You are mighty close to that grill ... too tempting for most Goldens to resist.

Ice cream, too? Wow. You two are living the life!

Looks like you had an absolutely PERFECT day!!


----------



## elly

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Yummy! Did you and Chester "help," or did you "help yourselves" to some barbeque?! You are mighty close to that grill ... too tempting for most Goldens to resist.
> 
> Ice cream, too? Wow. You two are living the life!
> 
> Looks like you had an absolutely PERFECT day!!


No we didn't help ourselves, we just helped Mum to keep it all safe!  I think I ate too much though as last night my tummy grumbled and I pooped in the kitchen! :doh:
Mum said she was pleased Dad woke up and got up first this morning :uhoh:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Not sure which looks better, the BBQ or the ice cream. 
Looks like you boys certainly enjoyed the ice cream.


----------



## elly

Today is a sad day. We are thinking of my fur Daddy who went to a place called Rainbor Bridge a year ago. He was a very handsome Daddy and his human Mummy said he was a Mummys boy like me. 
I will always keep trying to make him prouder and prouder of me because I know I'm very proud of him. :smooch:


This is of me today and Mum says I look like him. That makes me happy.


----------



## dborgers

Manny, if I was 'across the pond' I'd give you a great big hug


----------



## Harleysmum

Oh Manny your daddy will be looking down from Rainbow Bridge so proud of you and the wonderful boy you have become.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs, Manny..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hugs to you Manny, just remember, your Dad is watching over you and will always be with you.


----------



## elly

I'm here I'm here! :wavey:
Oooh we have had such busy fun! The sun thingy is here and making the days bright and happy and we have done lots of nice things. 

My sister has finished at her learning place so we have had fun with her too! :smooch:

Here am I playing catch in the garden with Chester. I beat him I beat him!


----------



## elly

I think maybe Chester mainly beat me here. :doh: I think I must have let him though  :uhoh:


----------



## elly

Today we went to the beach!!! Oooh I was sooooo excited in the big black car thing! Chester was just bored. :doh: Until we got there...then he wasn't!


----------



## elly

When it gets very hot we like to sit under the pear tree with our toys. I had had some tripe for lunch and had found a bit more near my nose to have after!  Look at my tongue! My Mum calls me a lizard as its so long and thin!


----------



## Daisy123

So adorable! Love the pictures!


----------



## tikiandme

Dear Manny and Chester, thanks for making me smile. Hugs to you from your Auntie Tiki.


----------



## swishywagga

Lovely photos of your gorgeous boys!.


----------



## Harleysmum

Such lovely boys you are taking it in turns to be the winners!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Aww, the boys of summer. 

Wonderful pictures of them enjoying these days.


----------



## elly

We loved our trip to the beach!  My sister took a film of us..here it is!  It's fun!



https://instagram.com/p/4eS8j5FFOK/


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What fun for the boys Miss Elly!


----------



## elly

Here I am recycling! I love helping the world!


----------



## elly

I can't jump it! I can't jump it! I'm laughing too much Mum!


----------



## Harleysmum

Harley watched the movie of you and Chester at the beach with his head on my lap this morning. He made me play it again!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

You boys are really have a fun summer, aren't you? There are so many nice places that you can go to with your family: lucky boys! Thanks for letting us see a bit of the
fun times you have.

We loved the video of you playing in the ocean!


----------



## elly

Oooh its so hot here! 
Chester and I love fun in the sun but we have to keep cool too. Mum plays ball with me in this blow up pool thingy and I like to chase the bubbles in it too.

Here's some photos of us having fun!  I look a bit wet!


----------



## elly

I love the paddling pool! 
I think it should be blue though..... :doh:


----------



## elly

My favourite game is chase the bottle!


----------



## elly

Here is Chester and me at the seaside!


----------



## elly

Haha just when he thought it was safe..... along I come! 


https://instagram.com/p/4Ox8JnlFCV/


----------



## OutWest

elly said:


> Haha just when he thought it was safe..... along I come!
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/4Ox8JnlFCV/


Chester is such a good big brother to you Manny! It's very hot here, too. Glad you are keeping cool


----------



## elly

Ooops my brothers in trouble. :uhoh::uhoh: 
He's where he shouldn't be again! 

He's clearly good at getting in...but not at getting out again! :doh:


----------



## elly

Although he's a bit naughty...and I am very good ... :uhoh: ...I love my brother a lot. :smooch:


----------



## dborgers

LOL!! Have a fun weekend, our little 'reverse escape artist'


----------



## elly

Oooh it's been so hot! Yesterday we went to a show thingy but my feet and head wouldn't stay still.  I told them to stop but they wanted to see my Mummy! My brother got into the short lists so although he didn't get any ribbons, we were all very proud of him. 
We have some wet blanket things that help keep us cool but Chester and I like to hide our heads too whilst we snooze. Mummy thinks we are funny!


----------



## dborgers

> Mummy thinks we are funny!


So does Danny


----------



## elly

This is me at my show thingy. It was at a place called Windsor. Mummy says its a very special as the Queen has a special house there called a castle!


----------



## elly

This is a special photo taken at the show. Mummy loves it a lot. :smooch:


----------



## elly

This is another one too. A very clever lady took them, she takes photos of dogs at show thingys, she's very clever. I didn't even know she was taking them! :doh:


----------



## rooroch

Lovely photos. Well done Chester making the cut at such a big show. I love Windsor, we used to call it the summer Crufts. I won 2nd in the Hound group there with a Basset many years ago.


----------



## Harleysmum

Manny those photos of you are absolutely stunning. No wonder your mummy loves them.


----------



## Daisy123

Very beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Your Mum is right: you two are funny! You most likely don't even realize that even without trying, you bring so much joy to so many people.

Those head shots are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## elly

Hello again! I'm back! I'm sorry I haven't been here but my Mum went away and my sister looked after us! I couldn't use my sisters computer and Mum took hers with her.  
Before Mum went away we had our friend here to visit! His name is Teddy and we like him a lot. He's only little and I thought he was a toy but he moves and barks and steals my toys! :uhoh::uhoh: He also steals my dinner! :doh:
He's coming to play again tomorrow and I really can't wait! :smooch:
But I'm going to hide my dinner and eat it very fast!


----------



## elly

When Mum and Dad were away we really tried to be good but my sister said we didn't try hard enough. :uhoh: I blame Chester as he tells me what to do and what am I to do then..I just have to do what he says! :uhoh:
One day a letter came through the door and I thought I should check it in case it was important. Mum said it was and I was in trouble. :doh: Apparantly it was very important as it said my sister had passed all her University lesson thingys and it told her all her marks. It said they were important documents and should be kept safe and used to prove her work. :uhoh:
I tried to keep it safe but it was hard to open with my teeth so I had to pull hard...


----------



## elly

Mum says she knows straight away which blankets are mine. :uhoh: I don't know how! :no: They all look the same colour to me! :doh:
Can you guess too?!


----------



## OutWest

Manny you are a hoot. I'm glad you have a new friend. But don't do everything Teddy says... Of course you can always blame him for all and any accidents.


----------



## tikiandme

Manny, you and Chester are so adorable. And I'm sure your Mum must feel very humbled and privileged to have a "personalized' towel from you!


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you did a great job with your blanket. So artistic!!! 

The hole on the right looks like the head of a german shepherd. Good job, little buddy!!


----------



## elly

dborgers said:


> Manny, you did a great job with your blanket. So artistic!!!
> 
> The hole on the right looks like the head of a german shepherd. Good job, little buddy!!



Oooh Uncle db! You get it you get it!!!! That's exactly what I was trying to chew! Thank you for seeing it! Getting the ears right was especially difficult with my big teeth but with a lot of care I think I nailed it!  
We could start our own art appreciation society.


----------



## elly

I will be back soon. I just need a few naps. We went to a show thingy yesterday and I'm very tired. It's hard work trying to look lovely for everyone. :doh:


----------



## elly

My brother likes to have his photo taken and sometimes hogs the picture! He didn't know I was in this too but I did! Haha!


----------



## elly

On Sunday we went to a show thingy and the judge lady liked me and gave me second place. It was my last Junior class as I'm nearly too old now so Mum and Dad were very pleased I got a nice certificate.  Here I am at the front with my Dad. My feet didn't fidget too much for a change but I did sit down when I shouldn't have. :uhoh:


----------



## elly

Mum and Dad said we were very good boys and it was a very sunny day so look what we got!!!! :smooch: I like show thingys when we get these!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congrats to you and Manny.

The picture of Manny photobombing Chester's picture is toooooo cute.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Congrats to you and Manny.
> 
> The picture of Manny photobombing Chester's picture is toooooo cute.


It is! Just look at that expression in his eyes ... funny boy!


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Manny, you and Chester are just so cute. When I come and visit you I'll make sure you both get a custard cream biscuit to go with that ice cream!!!.


----------



## elly

swishywagga said:


> Aw Manny, you and Chester are just so cute. When I come and visit you I'll make sure you both get a custard cream biscuit to go with that ice cream!!!.


Auntie Swishy, when you come and visit us I hope you bring my Mummy a custard cream too, they're her favourites! We will be at Bournemouth next month, maybe you can watch us!? :crossfing


----------



## rooroch

Well done at the show. Second in Junior is very good. Mine love ice cream too but have to have one each or take turns as Grit gets very jealous. You are very good sharing yours nicely.


----------



## dborgers

I scream, you scream, we all scream for ice cream!!! 

You and Chester look like incredibly happy campers, little buddy


----------



## elly

I don't know how I get in so much trouble.  I help Dad with the gardening when he's at work, a bit of digging here and a bit of digging there, I open the mail for Mum and I empty the bins to check for recycling items. 
You would think they would be pleased, wouldn't you!?


----------



## elly

The weathers been quite hot. My brother and I are lucky as we have our own sofa thingy. We use it to do neighbourhood watch and we use it to snooze on or watch the tv. It's made of something called leather so when it's hot it feels nice and cool.


----------



## elly

I think my brother loves me a bit better now. :smooch: I like to snuggle but he would never let me. He lets me sometimes now and Mummy and Daddy are very happy. 
I am too. :smooch:


----------



## Harleysmum

I am surprised that there is any time for snuggling what with all the jobs you have to keep doing around the place!


----------



## dborgers

elly said:


> I don't know how I get in so much trouble.  I help Dad with the gardening when he's at work, a bit of digging here and a bit of digging there, I open the mail for Mum and I empty the bins to check for recycling items.
> You would think they would be pleased, wouldn't you!?


Ya'd think so, Manny


----------



## swishywagga

You are both such talented dogs Manny, I just know your mummy appreciates all your help around the house!.


----------



## OutWest

elly said:


> I think my brother loves me a bit better now. :smooch: I like to snuggle but he would never let me. He lets me sometimes now and Mummy and Daddy are very happy.
> I am too. :smooch:


Oh, Manny I'm so pleased for you and your brother. Snuggling is really quite wonderful, and I know you love your brother very much.


----------



## elly

I love it when our friend Teddy comes to play. :smooch: He runs with me and plays with me, Chester just likes snoozing!  I wish he would come round again soon. :crossfing


----------



## elly

I don't know what's happened to the weather today!  
Who turned the sun off!?


----------



## elly

So today I checked Mums mail again. I checked it very well.  I don't know why but she really wasn't happy.  What's a pup to do to help round here!?


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

You seem to have a special gift for using your teeth. Perhaps you can take up a hobby such as wood carving or sculpting?


----------



## OutWest

elly said:


> So today I checked Mums mail again. I checked it very well.  I don't know why but she really wasn't happy.  What's a pup to do to help round here!?


Oh Manny. Oops. :no::


----------



## Wendy427

Oh Manny, Manny, what's a Mama to do!


----------



## elly

I thought I could make it up to Mum by helping with some gardening. She still didn't seem pleased! Then I tried to blame it on my brother  but she said she knew it was me! :doh: I don't know how, I had my best innocent face on!


----------



## elly

Hi, I'm sorry I haven't been here. It's been a busy week as my sister had something called a Graduation thingy and all my family went away to go to it. Chester and I played with lots of other dogs when they went and had a lot of fun but we did miss them too. :smooch:
When Dad got back he took us to the park and look what I found!!! Dad said I should give it back to the little boy playing with it but I didn't think I should!  Finders keepers, that's me!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

What little boy wouldn't want to play ball with you, Manny?! You look so friendly and huggable, he was probably secretly happy that you took his ball so that he could play with you. Perhaps you can play ball with him again someday. We absolutely LOVE playing with little boys and girls in our neighborhood, but now that we are seniors, we don't always have the energy to play ball.


----------



## elly

Look what Mums bought. :doh: It's a new harness for me. She says I pull too hard and that I have to walk nicer. 
She didn't want to try to put it on me until she had had some practice so she practiced on my lovely Cracker. I tried to tell her Cracker can't walk but she wouldn't listen to me and carried on. :no: It's a bit too big for poor Cracker too! 
Chester thought it was all a bit boring because Mum didn't buy him one too.  I told him he should pull more


----------



## Wendy427

Oh Manny, you just made my day! LOL That face, those eyes, of yours! You should tell your Mum that she takes fantastic pictures of you and Chester. We all really love reading about your exploits and seeing your handsome faces!


----------



## elly

We are at a show thingy and it's very very hot. We have a special tent thingy to try to keep us cool and wet spongy blankets that I really like a lot. I felt very fidgety and kept sitting my bottom down so the Judge lady only gave me fifth but Mum said I was her number one.


----------



## rooroch

That's right Manny you are number one. Difficult to stand looking beautiful when it is so hot.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Glad to see that you are staying cool in the summer heat, Manny! And so happy to hear some more little stories from you -- we always look for your posts and miss you when we don't see you.


----------



## elly

Haha, Mum says its rude to stick our tongues out but we think its fun!


----------



## elly

Well I've been recycling again and Mum said I was baddie.  I'm trying to make the world a better place, what's wrong with that!? :doh:


----------



## elly

I've also been checking the mail and Mum said 'baddie' again!?


----------



## rooroch

I think you are going to have to get a letter box fixed outside your house!! That's what I have.


----------



## Daisy123

I guess you can't get mad at that face he is so cute!


----------



## swishywagga

There's nothing wrong with a bit of recycling Manny, after all I expect your mum does it all the time!.


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha oh dear Manny, looks like you've been a busy golden boy indeed


----------



## Harleysmum

I hope it's not "three baddies and you're out" at your house Manny!


----------



## elly

Today we have been playing Bubbles. Dad blows them and we have to watch very carefully! :uhoh:


----------



## elly

Then I jump VERY high and catch them fast! :


----------



## elly

And THEN I ask for more! :doh:


----------



## GoldenSkies

Manny is gorgeous!! Don't know how but I seemed to have missed this thread. Will definitely be following now and will try to catch up with the last few updates.


----------



## GoldenSkies

Okay I went about 10 pages back.... and I'm in love, Manny is so so beautiful. His face melts my heart. Where is he from?


----------



## elly

GoldenSkies said:


> Okay I went about 10 pages back.... and I'm in love, Manny is so so beautiful. His face melts my heart. Where is he from?


Hello Auntie GoldenSkies! Sssssh don't tell Mum I'm writing this now as its night time here and we should all be asleep!  Thankyou about my face, Mum loves it too, she says I make her eyes leak, I hope that's not like the toilet thingy upstairs that leaked! :crossfing I like to smile a lot and I'm always very happy! : I like lots of fun and everywhere my Mum goes I always go too, even when she's bathing! I lay outside the bathroom door and wait to give her wags. 
I am in the UK, I was born in a place called East Sussex. 
I better go back to sleep now. Night all! :wavey:


----------



## elly

I like to sneak up to my Mummy's bed. : I'm not really meant to but I know that I can.  Today I had fun in the park and sniffing in the grasses and bush thingys. Mum said it shows. She said I have a bindi. I don't know what she means.


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Manny I'm so glad you enjoyed your bubbles, your Uncle Barnaby used to like them too!. Please tell your mum that her new kitchen is looking great.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Manny, you can jump so high -- have you ever thought about trying out for football?
Chester could be your coach!


----------



## GoldenSkies

Manny you sure are a sweet heart on your mums bed


----------



## elly

Mum went out shopping and came home with this! It's the biggggggest tug we have ever seen! It's lots of fun and Chester gets a bit greedy and tries to grab it all but then I snap my mouth and get a little more


----------



## Harleysmum

Oh lucky pups, that is the BIGGEST TUG IN THE WORLD!


----------



## elly

Tonight I was watching the TV box thing and somehow a little white dog got in there! I jumped up to try to find him but he must have been hiding as suddenly he was gone! 
Mum says look at my tail, she thinks I must have been a fox in another life! :doh:


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Wow! You _do _have such a beautiful fluffy white tail! Even foxes don't that such a nice tail. Your Mum does such a nice job of keeping you both groomed.

When you play with your new tug, which of you boys is stronger: you or Chester?


----------



## elly

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Wow! You _do _have such a beautiful fluffy white tail! Even foxes don't that such a nice tail. Your Mum does such a nice job of keeping you both groomed.
> 
> When you play with your new tug, which of you boys is stronger: you or Chester?


Thank you!  Chester likes being groomed but I don't as I am always too busy. :no:
Of course I win Tugga, Chester lets go far too soon!


----------



## Daisy123

Those pictures are so adorable they are the cutest!!!


----------



## elly

Ugh oh....no more mail sorting for me apparantly!? Hmmmmm...I wonder how it works!?


----------



## elly

We have such lovely weather this evening, we are at the pub! We have been for a swim in the forest lake and now it's time for a drink  We have made a little friend here too who looks like our friend Teddy who visits! This one is called Guiness! He runs so fast and hardly stops so Mum couldn't get his photo


----------



## elly

I checked Dads newspapers for any good news ... no ... it's all bad ... so he doesn't need to read it 
Why isn't he pleased!?


----------



## Harleysmum

All this good work you do Manny. No-one seems to appreciate it!


----------



## Daisy123

So naughty but so cute who cares what trouble he causes!


----------



## elly

Sssssh don't tell Chester!  I've got the tennis ball! :uhoh:


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

You're such a rascal, Manny! Bet Chester doesn't even have a clue that you have the tennis ball!


----------



## elly

We have sneaked up to Mums bed. :uhoh: Chester thinks its funny but I think I can hear Mum coming up the stairs! 
Ugh oh, I think we're in trouble!! :doh:


----------



## Harleysmum

Just tell mum it was Chester's idea. That's a good plan!


----------



## elly

Tonight Chester and I went to our show thingy training class thingy. It was competition night and we both got ribbons  
Chester got 2nd in his class and I got 3rd in mine. :uhoh: Chester liked being at the class thingy with all the other dogs so now he's not happy that we had to come home. I'm happy. I'm always happy! :smooch:


----------



## elly

The only thing I'm not so happy about though is the fact these ribbons aren't very tasty! Whoever made ribbons that can't be eaten!?!


----------



## OutWest

elly said:


> Tonight Chester and I went to our show thingy training glass thingy. It was competition night and we both got ribbons
> Chester got 2nd in his class and I got 3rd in mine. :uhoh: Chester liked being at the class thingy with all the other dogs so now he's not happy that we had to come home. I'm happy. I'm always happy! :smooch:


I bet Chester is happy..he just doesn't show it as much as you Manny! Congrats on the ribbon. Remember, they're really for the humans, which is why they're not tasty. The humans like to keep them. :


----------



## GoldenSkies

Congrats on the ribbons Manny and Chester! I agree Manny... they should make the ribbons out of treats.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

*What a brilliant idea*



elly said:


> The only thing I'm not so happy about though is the fact these ribbons aren't very tasty! Whoever made ribbons that can't be eaten!?!


 Manny you're brilliant . We have to get on this . We can make zillions of 
$$$$$ and we can have as many of these treats free. Sheldon :banana:


----------



## elly

I'm sorry I haven't been here but we have had such a busy time! We have been to an auction thingy, been to a special field, a dog show thingy and a country show thingy! So many thingys and all were such fun! 
I especially like muddy thingys! Mum said she's not so keen though, :uhoh: I don't know why!


----------



## swishywagga

Haha, you look wonderful Manny even when you're muddy. Big hugs sent to you and Chester. How is your brother Robert?.


----------



## elly

swishywagga said:


> Haha, you look wonderful Manny even when you're muddy. Big hugs sent to you and Chester. How is your brother Robert?.


Thank you Auntie Swishy, he's just fine thank you, he's in the garden eating flowers right now :uhoh:


----------



## DJdogman

Haha, why do they look so darn proud and cute when they are covered in mud!! :roflmao:


----------



## elly

DJdogman said:


> Haha, why do they look so darn proud and cute when they are covered in mud!! :roflmao:




Haha you mean like this too when I was a puppy!?


----------



## Wendy427

awww Manny, you're a sweetie-pie, even all covered in mud!


----------



## elly

Here we are leaving a show thingy at the weekend. We had such a good time and we both got ribbons


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

After all that work at the show thingys, a boy needs time to just be himself. Apparently, getting muddy has been in your blood since you were a small pup. (But, for your Mum's sake, please don't shake until she is a good distance away!)

Congratulation to you and Chester on your ribbons. You are both doing so well at the shows -- we are proud of you both!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations to you and the boys!


----------



## Wendy427

Congratulations on the ribbons!


----------



## elly

I'm here I'm here! My brothers been pretty sick so Mum has been busy. He didn't play with me or even argue :doh: so I thought something must be wrong! 
He's all mended now and so I am happy. 

I don't know why he doesn't like this puddle though! I do! :


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

You look so pleased with yourself! Bet your Mum is not so pleased that you are laying in that mud puddle. (But really, if she were really upset, she wouldn't be taking pictures of you in the puddle, would she?) You are all boy!

Chester looks just so handsome, too. What a relief to see that he is out and about again, even if he doesn't feel like rough playing with you now. He'll be back to normal in no time.


----------



## elly

Ugh oh, cloudy sky, clear sky, what's the weather to do?! We don't really care though, we love to run in the sun or wind or rain or snow!


----------



## elly

Well, I think I may take a road trip! How far is it to reach any of you!? Will I be back in time for dinner!? :uhoh:


----------



## swishywagga

Oh Manny I had no idea that you passed your driving test, you are a pup of many talents!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hmmm, can you drive across the pond?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a great picture, Manny you sure are a multi-talented boy. 
Subaru may be calling you soon to appear in one of their commercials. 




elly said:


> Well, I think I may take a road trip! How far is it to reach any of you!? Will I be back in time for dinner!? :uhoh:


----------



## elly

fozziesmom said:


> Hmmm, can you drive across the pond?



I can always try! Or doggy paddle!


----------



## elly

Did you ever eat an egg? Mum says Im pretty funny when I have one! :uhoh:
She just came across this and it made her laugh! I don't know why! :doh::doh:


----------



## elly

Mum thought you may like to see this too. It's Chester after a bath. He loves the big warm blowy thingy but I don't at all!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

elly said:


> Mum thought you may like to see this too. It's Chester after a bath. He loves the big warm blowy thingy but I don't at all!


:uhoh:We can't see any pictures on this one or the one with egg on your face ... are you and Chester invisible now?  Please, ask your Mum to see what happened to the pictures.


----------



## dborgers

Hi Manny. Uncle Danny has been super busy with work, so I'm just catching up on you and Chester. Say, that's good driving technique you're using up thread. Paws at 10 & 2. Perfect!!


----------



## elly

Tosh's Legacy said:


> :uhoh:We can't see any pictures on this one or the one with egg on your face ... are you and Chester invisible now?  Please, ask your Mum to see what happened to the pictures.



Oh no, Im very sorry! I better ask my Dad to change it for us! :uhoh: Mum said it must be something to do with how he set it, or his settings, I can't remember which! :doh:


----------



## elly

dborgers said:


> Hi Manny. Uncle Danny has been super busy with work, so I'm just catching up on you and Chester. Say, that's good driving technique you're using up thread. Paws at 10 & 2. Perfect!!



So happy to see you here Uncle db! If you come to my country, maybe I can drive you around!


----------



## elly

Today was a happy day. Chester and I went to a show thingy. 
I got a red ribbon for my class. Chester got a red ribbon for his class. 
That meant we both had to go in the class for unbeaten dogs. I was tired and hot and fidgety and a bit confused why Chester and I were in a class together. 
Chester wasn't, ... and the Judge lady said he was the best Golden in today's show and he won! So he got a big ribbon too! I'm very very proud of my brother  He looked very handsome and very happy.


----------



## elly

Here is my handsome brother and Daddy when they won


----------



## Harleysmum

Oh well done Manny and Chester! What a very exciting day for your whole family.


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw well done boys!


----------



## swishywagga

Well done team' Mannnychester', you both deserve a custard cream for doing so well!


----------



## Daisy123

Congrats on your ribbons you both look very handsome as always!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great job Chester and Manny.
Your mom and dad must be so very proud of you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Very well done, boys!


----------



## tikiandme

Congratulations Manny and Chester! Very good job! What an exciting time you had. Your family must be very proud. You certainly kept your daddy busy! Now you can all relax and enjoy showing off you ribbons.


----------



## elly

After our dog show thingy we went to a nice place called Brighton. I did something naughty there but I will tell you about that another time! :doh:
We saw this very nice truck thingy and liked the picture on the truck so much we wanted to show you. :wavey:


----------



## elly

We also went to the beach at the Brighton place but we weren't allowed to swim  We still liked it though and we even had ice ream!


----------



## swishywagga

Sounds like you had a nice time Manny, next time you visit Brighton ask your mum to take you on the Pier for a doughnut, (they're actually called Dognuts really)!.


----------



## elly

swishywagga said:


> Sounds like you had a nice time Manny, next time you visit Brighton ask your mum to take you on the Pier for a doughnut, (they're actually called Dognuts really)!.




Auntie Swishy, Mum and Dad have tried to take us on the pier before but dogs aren't allowed!  I have tasted a doughnut though and it was very yummy! :smooch:


----------



## elly

Do you know what happens to me when I have to get ready for a show thingy!?
I get strung up to this thing! Then Mum uses brushy thingys and snippy thingys and the worst thing of all is the blowy thingy! :yuck:


----------



## elly

I have to be honest and say I dont like it :no: ....

but I do like the treats!


----------



## elly

Chester loves it all! The bath thingy, the brush thingy, the snippy thingy and even the blowy thingy! 
He looks a bit grumpsy here but thats just because he doesn't want to wait for his turn! :uhoh:


----------



## elly

This is the type of washy thingy I like best! It was my first time in a lake and I love it a lot! :
Mum said it doesnt make us smell sweet though :yuck:


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

What fun to be able to swim safely in a lake and not have to worry about scary critters
like alligators and snakes!


----------



## elly

Tosh's Legacy said:


> :uhoh:We can't see any pictures on this one or the one with egg on your face ... are you and Chester invisible now?  Please, ask your Mum to see what happened to the pictures.



Try the videos now TL! Dad thinks he fixed it!?


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Harleysmum

Smelling sweet is very over-rated Manny. So Harley tells me!


----------



## elly

I don't know how I always get into trouble but somehow I do! I'm just trying to help with some flower arranging but Mum said its not much help at all!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

You are certainly an active and curious boy! You Mum must be absolutely worn out sometimes just trying to keep you out of trouble. From the look on your face, we know that you know that you never _really_ get in trouble for anything you do. With that face,
who could stay mad? Besides, flowers are for girls.

Tell your Dad that we tried the video again, but it still doesn't work. It may not be him -- maybe we are doing something wrong.

Give your brother, Chester, a big hug! (Wrigley and Roxi)


----------



## elly

Tosh's Legacy said:


> You are certainly an active and curious boy! You Mum must be absolutely worn out sometimes just trying to keep you out of trouble. From the look on your face, we know that you know that you never _really_ get in trouble for anything you do. With that face,
> who could stay mad? Besides, flowers are for girls.
> 
> Tell your Dad that we tried the video again, but it still doesn't work. It may not be him -- maybe we are doing something wrong.
> 
> Give your brother, Chester, a big hug! (Wrigley and Roxi)



Oh no, sorry about the videos! Please can you try again now!? He thinks it should work at last! :crossfing


----------



## Tennyson

Manny you are such a good looking boy. You and Chester have a very busy life. How old are you now? You get better looking with every new picture.


----------



## elly

Tennyson said:


> Manny you are such a good looking boy. You and Chester have a very busy life. How old are you now? You get better looking with every new picture.




Awwww thank you very much! I had a sort of thingy birthday yesterday as I was 20 months old! :wavey:


----------



## Harleysmum

Happy thingy birthday Manny. It is true that you are getting more and more handsome. I think you are growing into yourself!


----------



## elly

Harleysmum said:


> Happy thingy birthday Manny. It is true that you are getting more and more handsome. I think you are growing into yourself!


Thank you thank you but I didn't get cake!  
My sisters always tease me about my extra baggy skin but Mum says it really seems like I don't have quite so much now so I must be getting bigger at last! :doh:


----------



## GoldenSkies

Hi Manny, just caught up on the last few posts, unfortunately I still can't see your videos  ... but wanted to congratulate you and Chester on the show. 
You sure are a handsome boy and deserve all the ribbons! Happy 20 months. Hope you and your brother are both having a good week.


----------



## elly

I love going to the park and I love collecting sticks! 
Do you think this is big enough!?


----------



## elly

We love to go to the park with our Dad or our sister but we especially love going when our Mum comes too! She has bad legs so she has to sit and watch but we like to sit with her when we have finished having a run! :smooch:


----------



## elly

Ouch!  I've been to our vet thingy. They did someone not nice.  Mum says it'll help me but I don't feel it did! They did something in my poop end with the gland thingys there. :uhoh: Then squeezed a little spot on my side that did a little pop!
Hurry get me home! I'm not coming back!:yuck:


----------



## Wendy427

Awwww poor you, Manny! Maxi doesn't much like the vet thingy either, but they give her yummy treats to make up for it! Did you get any treats?


----------



## elly

Wendy427 said:


> Awwww poor you, Manny! Maxi doesn't much like the vet thingy either, but they give her yummy treats to make up for it! Did you get any treats?



Awwww tell Maxi I completely understand! Vet thingys are the worst ! Chester was jealous that I got to go out without him! I told him he's welcome to take my place to go there any time! :doh:
I did get a yummy treat there but I needed a bucket load to make that visit worthwhile!!


----------



## tikiandme

Don't feel too bad, Many. Cosmo had that gland thingy thing done last week, too. It's not the most fun thingy, is it! Now that you're home, I'm sure you feel much better. Weasel a few more treats from your mum and you'll forget all about it!


----------



## elly

Night night from Chester and me. ( I think he likes me better tonight, he's snuggling with me! )


----------



## elly

Good Morning! I went up the stair thingy and look, I've found my Mum! Just having a snuggle with her in her bed and then I'll make her get up


----------



## elly

I've been helping Mum in the garden.  Mums happy that the colour thingys called flowers are still blooming. I think they are pretty too, don't you?!


----------



## elly

Mummy wanted you to see the sunset thingy we had here today. I think it's very beautiful too. It's like magic!


----------



## swishywagga

Manny that's beautiful, I hope that Cracker and Barnaby can see it too x


----------



## elly

swishywagga said:


> Manny that's beautiful, I hope that Cracker and Barnaby can see it too x




Mum says she thinks they have the best view of all! 
Maybe they even helped to paint it and make it so beautiful for us all to see and love?! X


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

elly said:


> Mum says she thinks they have the best view of all!
> Maybe they even helped to paint it and make it so beautiful for us all to see and love?! X


Your Mum is exactly right, Manny! We can't even imagine what they are seeing from their side, but they are really doing a nice job of showing us some of what they see.

Look at all those different clouds -- each one is painted by a different pup, and each one sends a message of love to us! We think they should sign them with their names so that we know who painted each cloud ...

We are just catching up on some of your pictures and posts. There are so many lovely ones, but we really like the one with your Mum. That is really special. (Love, Wrigley and Roxi)


----------



## elly

Does anyone really like this stuff?  It looks pretty odd.  It tastes very strange. :yuck: It feels really yucky! :uhoh: 
Mum usually cooks it for us but she said this ways better and will mean we stay healthier! :uhoh: I think it's called liver thingy. 
Chester ate his and then came and ate mine! Thank you Chester, you're definitely my best buddy bro today! :smooch:


----------



## elly

I love jumping up on my Mummy's bed. It's all snuggley and comfy.


----------



## elly

I'm helping Mum with recycling again.  I like this one especially! Mum said if I'm good I can play with it. I better be good! :smooch:
I think Chesters a bit jealous.


----------



## elly

Look! Look! Teddys come round to play! I'm so excited and so is he! Chesters not :uhoh: He says he just wants some peace! :doh:


----------



## Daisy123

I love those silly boys!


----------



## elly

Daisy123 said:


> I love those silly boys!


And WE love you too Auntie Daisy123! :smooch::smooch:


----------



## elly

We all just had our supper together! It's such fun having friends round!


----------



## swishywagga

That photo is so cute, I saw that your mum has been baking, she's obviously an excellent cook!


----------



## GoldenSkies

Hi Manny! I like your new recycling toy:
What's the age difference between you and Chester? 
Hope you're having a good day!


----------



## Harleysmum

Look at you all behaving so nicely having your supper together. What good boys!


----------



## elly

GoldenSkies said:


> Hi Manny! I like your new recycling toy:
> What's the age difference between you and Chester?
> Hope you're having a good day!


Thank you, so did I. But I chewed it. :doh:
Chester is 5 years and 4 and 3/4 month thingys old and I am 19 and a half month thingys old.


----------



## elly

Teddys here again today! He had lunch with us but now he's gone home.  I was a bit too excited and a little bit naughty so Mum said enough was enough.  
Mum said he can visit again another day if I try to be good.


----------



## elly

We bought Teddy a Halloween coat and he tried it on. He didn't like it much but we thought he looked cute! :smooch:


----------



## elly

Chester and I have been playing in the garden. We like to play 'tug', Mum says 'poor ted'! It's not our friend Teddy though, that would be cruel!


----------



## Doug

Uh oh those fun and games looks familiar  I'm glad that you are standing back Ted! LOL

Manny Moo, is so heart warming to see that you are growing up into such a handsome spunk. You and Chessie make the perfect pair of hunky guardians that onlookers secretly (and not so secretly) swoon over. Thanks for continuing to take such good care of your mum and dad.

Teddy what a lucky boy you are! You are obviously being spoiled rotten 
Enjoy the rest of your time together with lots of laugh out loud moments.
Wishing you truck loads of health and happiness!!!!!


----------



## elly

Hey everyone, sorry I've been away so long but I'm here again now!  
Chester and I just wanted to pop in and wish you all a Happy Halloween :wavey: :wavey:


----------



## elly

Mum did some baking for my sister but she said its not for dogs  
She said she will make us something yummy tomorrow but for now she's a bit too tired.


----------



## KKaren

Manny!! You and Chester look perfect for a holiday, and that's a lot of baking for the humans... I'm sure your mum will get you something special soon after she catches her breath


----------



## elly

Tonight I've been watching the big box thingy and it seemed to have some animals in it! I kept barking and crying at them but they seemed to all be deaf! 
I love it when animals go in the box thingy but I don't know why they won't play. :uhoh:


----------



## elly

Mmmmm yum! I love these! I don't know whether to eat it, roll on it, throw it or bark at it! Have you tried them? They are delicious! :smooch:


----------



## elly

My Mum and sister said Chester and I were a bit smelly. :uhoh: My sister had a day off work so she decided to give us a bath! :doh:
I dont know why we have to wear pink towels, after all we aren't girls! :yuck:
This is me in the shower thingy.


----------



## elly

This is me after the shower thingy.


----------



## elly

Me again


----------



## elly

Feeling a bit tired


----------



## elly

Chester was tired too


----------



## elly

Mum said I look cute! :uhoh:


----------



## elly

My sister said I look cute too! :uhoh:


----------



## swishywagga

Oh Manny, I really need to have a word with your mum about your cover!


----------



## elly

I've just done a big sicky thingy on the carpet. :doh:
My tummy did a big gurgle and then I was :yuck: ! My Mum said its ok and she would clean it up. I hope I don't do another one again!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope you're feeling better soon Manny.


----------



## Harleysmum

Sometimes things are better out than in Manny. Hope that it's all out now.


----------



## swishywagga

Oh no, hope you feel better soon sweetie.


----------



## Wendy427

Maxi and I hope you feel better real soon, Manny!


----------



## OutWest

How are you feeling, Manny? I hope all the bad stuff is out. I think you look terrific in pink!


----------



## elly

I think I'm feeling better now thank you. I've been barking at Mum to say I am hungry but she said I can't have anything as my tummy needs to rest


----------



## Harleysmum

You may get some yummy chicken and rice soon though Manny.


----------



## elly

Guess where we are going tomorrow?!!!!!


----------



## rooroch

Good luck!!


----------



## tikiandme

A show thingy! What fun. Good luck!!!


----------



## elly

I'm very tired. Chester and I have had some special tablet thingys called Rescue Remedy to rescue our firework thingy nerves. 
We also had a stressy day at the show thingy. We had to leave and go home as we pulled Mummy a bit hard and broke her finger :uhoh: It was a funny shape and made her ouch a lot. We are very sorry. :smooch: She's gone to a hospital place and they have put a strap on it for her.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ouch! That doesn't sound like fun!


----------



## elly

fozziesmom said:


> Ouch! That doesn't sound like fun!


Mum says it isn't


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Oh Manny your Mom's finger looks very sore. I hope you and Chester can help your Mom get some rest.


----------



## Harleysmum

Oh poor mum. Hope she is better soon. You boys had better be on your best behaviour!


----------



## tikiandme

I know how sorry you and Chester are about your mum breaking her finger. You two boys keep a close watch on her and give her lots of loving so she feels better very soon. You, Chester, and your dad will have to wait on her hand and paw. Make sure she gets lots of rest so she heals as quickly as possible. Good thoughts are being sent to you and your wonderful family.


----------



## rooroch

Oh dear that does look uncomfortable. You dogs will have to be very good the next few weeks and not make any extra work.


----------



## OutWest

Oooh Manny, you and Chester should be ashamed. :no: I hope you snuggle with your mum and show her how much you love her while her hand heals.


----------



## elly

OutWest said:


> Oooh Manny, you and Chester should be ashamed. :no: I hope you snuggle with your mum and show her how much you love her while her hand heals.



I'm really sorry Auntie O, we are ashamed and don't like Mummy to be ouchy 
We do love her and are trying to show how sorry we are.


----------



## Anele

Accidents happen. I am so glad you are taking such good care of your Mummy. I bet just seeing your face brightens her day, because it does mine!


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh dear your Mom's poor finger. Glad to hear that you and Chester have been looking after her and I bet she forgave you both straight away.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Sometimes those accidents just happen -- you boys just don't know how strong you are! Just try to be extra careful with your Mum from now on and remember that you don't want to make her fall down or hurt a finger again. You both are such good boys, so we know you are so sorry (you do look very sorry in your picture).

Our mom is very sad because we are getting old and Roxi is having trouble with her hips now, and sometimes my leg bothers me. We used to walk fast and far every day, but now we can't walk or run as far and she gets so very sad. Your stories make her laugh, so we just want to thank you and Chester. (Love, Wrigley & Roxi)


----------



## elly

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Sometimes those accidents just happen -- you boys just don't know how strong you are! Just try to be extra careful with your Mum from now on and remember that you don't want to make her fall down or hurt a finger again. You both are such good boys, so we know you are so sorry (you do look very sorry in your picture).
> 
> Our mom is very sad because we are getting old and Roxi is having trouble with her hips now, and sometimes my leg bothers me. We used to walk fast and far every day, but now we can't walk or run as far and she gets so very sad. Your stories make her laugh, so we just want to thank you and Chester. (Love, Wrigley & Roxi)


Oh we are sad your Mum is sad and so is my Mum sad your Mum is sad.  
We are sad you have ouchys too and hope they don't ouch too badly. :crossfing
We are happy though that we make your Mum laugh and will keep trying hard to keep her laughing for a long time :smooch:


----------



## elly

Tonight I have been to my show thingy class. Chester didn't come as Mum still has a poorly finger. :uhoh:
Mum and Dad said I was a very good boy and I got lots of treats! When I got home I had an Ox heart for dinner! 
I must try to be good more often!


----------



## elly

This is me at my class too 
My friend Hugo wasn't there today as he's not very well.  I hope he's better soon. :crossfing I like Hugo a lot. :


----------



## elly

Mum says I'm such a happy boy! I like to smile a lot!


----------



## elly

Ugh oh... I think someone swapped Chester for a mud monster. Please can someone bring my brother back....


----------



## elly

He seems to think its funny... Mum doesn't :uhoh:


----------



## rooroch

Oh Chester I thought I asked you boys not to make too much work for Mum!!


----------



## Harleysmum

I think Chester did it on purpose because he loves all that bathy, dryey, blowy thingy stuff.


----------



## swishywagga

Haha, a muddy golden is a happy golden!


----------



## Karen519

*Chester*

Looks like you're going to get a bath, Chester!!!:wavey::doh::wavey::doh:


----------



## OutWest

Chester is laughing because he had so much fun getting all dirty...


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Love Chester's new look! Every dog needs to just be a dog now and then. What fun he must have had. I think Wrigley and Roxi need a good roll in the mud, too. What a good idea Chester had to do that.

And, Manny, we love your happy smile!


----------



## elly

We are at a doggy hotel  Its been on the tv too, not us, but the hotel, haha! 
I am sorry but I am too busy playing with everyone to stop and have my photo taken but Chester likes to pose so he says hi!


----------



## tikiandme

Such a handsome boy you are, Chester!


----------



## elly

Look, here we are! We are having a lot of fun and have lots of friends! 


https://www.facebook.com/HouseOfHugo/?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## elly

I'm having a fun time but I get so tired from playing so much! :uhoh: I think I will go home soon and have a bit of rest!


----------



## Harleysmum

Harley sent you a message at your hotel Manny. I do hope you got it!


----------



## elly

Harleysmum said:


> Harley sent you a message at your hotel Manny. I do hope you got it!


I did! I did! Thank you Harley!!!  xx


----------



## elly

We arrrrre home again! We played so much and made new friends but its great to be back on our settee! 
Mia the manager said she didn't want us to leave!


----------



## elly

Chester likes the settee too! :doh:


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

You two boys can come to our house and sleep on our settee any time! We will share with you -- that is what we are doing right now, just resting and being comfortable on our first cool night in eight months. Are we all treated so well by our families -- we are very lucky pups, aren't we?


----------



## Harleysmum

There's no place like home Manny.


----------



## Doug

Hi Manny Moo!
I'm so happy that you, Chessie and your family all enjoyed your holidays!
It totally makes sense that celebrities like you get to hang out with other celebrities  
Wishing your whole family a good rest with lots of health, peace and happiness.
Hugs to you all!


----------



## elly

Oops. Our Mums not thrilled. Shes been out and Chester and I thought we would see what all this Cognitive therapy she teaches is like. Its actually quite fun and is good for our brains so we thought she should be pleased! :doh:


----------



## elly

Maybe we could run sessions for dogs!?!


----------



## Doug

Your cheeky expressions are priceless
Keep up the good work boys!


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, that's really nice of you to try and help your mum and get involved with her work, and yes you both would make excellent therapy dogs!.


----------



## elly

Uh oh, the Xmas decs are out and I think I'm one of them!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Manny and Chester, you're both so cute (even when you've been up to golden mischief destroying things haha!)


----------



## elly

An elf!? :bowl: An Elf!? :bowl: Do I REALLLLY look like an ELF!?!?! 
Someone please tell my Mum I'm a DOG!! :uhoh:


----------



## swishywagga

Oh Manny, you need to start looking more like a dog again those hats are no good for your elf lol!, (sorry bad joke!).


----------



## elly

Ok, so I maybe did what he said but why do I always get into trouble when its Chester who told me to do stuff!? How was I to know we were going to our dog show thingy training class too!? :doh:
Chester may think its funny but I sure don't 
Mum didn't either! :uhoh:


----------



## elly

I guess I am lucky Mum let us sit in the kitchen to dry out the mud. :yuck:


----------



## elly

Chester said its best to just keep our heads down for a while and I think hes right. Maybe it will all be fine after a little nap


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Actually, you boys blend in very well with the floor tiles -- maybe your Mum won't even take much notice of you and forget all about your little escapade in the mud.

Love the elf hat (even though our Mum and Dad won't let us wear silly clothes at all, we still would like to try some on for fun)! Hope your holiday preparations are going well -- Wrigley & Roxi (maybe we can find funny hats and take pictures to send you).


----------



## elly

Oh no, I'm scared to look! :doh: Did I just poop a Chester!!?  I don't remember eating him! :uhoh:


----------



## Harleysmum

You are such a comedian Manny!


----------



## elly

Ok, so.... Mum was out and the Christmas crackers exploded on their own. Honest! They were in a box and they just jumped out and made so much mess! :doh:
Why won't Mum believe us! Chester and I would never do it on purpose! Would we!?! :uhoh:


----------



## elly

How could we make all this mess ourselves!. We couldn't! :bowl:


----------



## elly

No! It wasn't us! Wasn't me!


----------



## Harleysmum

I see the culprit - right there at the scene of the crime - it was CRACKER.


----------



## Tennyson

Manny, you and your brother are quite the tag team and are always good for a chuckle and a gulp. But you're a big boy now so you have to let your Mum know that you want to move up to the big boy section. You don't want to be a baby forever or do you?


----------



## elly

Tennyson said:


> Manny, you and your brother are quite the tag team and are always good for a chuckle and a gulp. But you're a big boy now so you have to let your Mum know that you want to move up to the big boy section. You don't want to be a baby forever or do you?



But Mummy says I'm always her baby, Auntie T!


----------



## elly

Harleysmum said:


> I see the culprit - right there at the scene of the crime - it was CRACKER.



YES!!! Thats what I said! It was Cracker and she wouldn't stop when we told her to! :no:


----------



## elly

I have a hot spot on my tail. :yuck: I cant be with Chester as he wants to lick it better and Mum says he mustn't. :no:


----------



## elly

I miss him really and I think he misses me. :smooch:


----------



## Harleysmum

Just pretend you are in a tv show called "Pups in Prison" and the time will go faster!


----------



## swishywagga

Sorry to hear about the hotspot Manny. But just think when you're better and reunited with Chester you can carry on helping your mum with all the Christmas preparations, you've done a wonderful job so far!.


----------



## macdougallph1

elly said:


> I have a hot spot on my tail. :yuck: I cant be with Chester as he wants to lick it better and Mum says he mustn't. :no:


Poor Manny! Hope his hot spot clears up quick! What a sweet big brother he has!!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

At least your Mum doesn't make you wear silly baby onesies to cover your hotspots. Mine makes me wear this thing, and I am absolutely miserable! (Roxi)


----------



## dborgers

Awwww. This will all be over soon, little buddy


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Hello Manny and Chester! We know you are very busy helping Santa and the elves with Christmas. You must be tuckered out from all that activity!

We wish you and your lovely family a very blessed and peaceful Christmas -- may you have lots of presents under your tree. You have been such good boys and such fun for us this year. Thank you so much! Love to you, Wrigley and Roxi


----------



## elly

Chester and I are busy getting ready for Christmas but the weather thingy has been yuck. :yuck: I love going for walks but I dont like being all wet when I get home.


----------



## elly

Cracker is a lovely pillow though and I like to lay my head on her and get all snugsy. 
Mum says I am a funny boy, I dont know why?!


----------



## Doug

MERRY Christmas Manny and Chessie!! I hope that you are having lots of fun with all of that wrapping and yummy baking!
Please give your Mum and Dad a big hug from me and licks from Hudson and Lexi. Please also tell them that I'm sending them lots of love and light at this time and wishing all of your family peace and very special happy moments together.


----------



## tikiandme

Merry Christmas Manny, Chester, and your whole family.


----------



## elly

Merry Christmas everyone! We lovvvve you! Xxxx


----------



## Wendy427

Merry Christmas Manny, Chester, Elly, and family! Have a wonderful New Year, too!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

May you and your family have a blessed Christmas, Elly! Give Manny and Chester big hugs from Wrigley and Roxi.


----------



## Harleysmum

Merry Christmas darling Manny to you and all your wonderful family.


----------



## swishywagga

Manny, I hope you, Chester and your lovely family had a wonderful Christmas Day and also a great Boxing Day xxx


----------



## elly

Thank you everyone! We have had a very fun time! So many presents and so much paper to rip! 
We had a walk around our town on Christmas day and pretended we were reindeer


----------



## elly

Here we are again


----------



## elly

Look look! Rudolph came here at Christmas and Santa let him stay! I love Rudolph a lot and I haven't chewed his antler thingys!


----------



## danoon58

Manny, you and Chester look wonderful!! Are you wearing capes with your antlers?


----------



## elly

danoon58 said:


> Manny, you and Chester look wonderful!! Are you wearing capes with your antlers?



Thank you! No they arent capes, they are coats. It was a very windy and rainy Christmas day. :yuck:


----------



## elly

Hello. I just want to say I hope you all have a very healthy and happy New Year. I love having you all as my friends and thank you for blogging with me :smooch:
Mummy and I laid in her bed listening to the fireworks and music outside with candle thingys making the room pretty. Here is me


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy New Year to you and the boys.


----------



## swishywagga

Happy New Year Manny to you and all your lovely family x


----------



## Wendy427

Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## Coco's Mom

Manny, Happy New Year to you and your family!!!


----------



## tikiandme

Happy New Year to Manny and his wonderful family.


----------



## elly

Just popping in to say I'm having a nice evening of playing The Logo Game and having some yummy snacks and a lick of beer .. but ssssh .... don't tell Mum! 













p


----------



## hubbub

Happy New Year to you and your family


----------



## rooroch

Happy New Year to you all. Grit loves beer too!! I caught him drinking out of my glass when he was just a puppy!!


----------



## Harleysmum

Hope you are winning Manny!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Drinking beer _already!!!_ You really _are_ a big boy now, Manny! And so handsome, too! You are a heartbreaker for sure!

Happy New Year to you, Chester and your lovely family!


----------



## elly

Any fans out there!?


----------



## elly

Awwwwww no, Christmas thingy time is over!  I loved the big tree with lots of light thingys and shiny hanging thingys on it! 
Dad said we had to cut up the tree tonight so we worked very hard and I sniffed it a lot!


----------



## elly

Mmm yum it smelt so good! Hello,..where did the fairy fly off to!? :uhoh: I hope she flies back for next Christmas time thingy! :crossfing


----------



## elly

Hello Mr Caterpillar, I think you are a bit lost!


----------



## elly

Tonight I've been to my training class thingy. My friend Hugo the pug was there!  I like the ladies behind the counter and I like the cakes Mum takes!


----------



## elly

I'm home again now and having a snugsy cuddle with my Mum


----------



## elly

Mum says it's bedtime now, so ... Night night!


----------



## Harleysmum

Mum's lap looks like the best spot in the world Manny!


----------



## macdougallph1

Manny!! You are the cutest!! Night night!


----------



## tikiandme

Night night, Manny! Sweet dreams!


----------



## OutWest

Manny you are the cutest! Hope you enjoyed your training thingy. Have you ever had a chop from Manny's? Seems like you should have one on each birthday.  Be sure to tell your mom I said so.


----------



## elly

OutWest said:


> Manny you are the cutest! Hope you enjoyed your training thingy. Have you ever had a chop from Manny's? Seems like you should have one on each birthday.  Be sure to tell your mom I said so.


Awww thanks Auntie Outwest! Ive never had a chop from Mannys but Mum said I would if we lived over the big pond thingy! My human family love Mannys Chop House so much that they called me Manny! How funny are they! :doh:
Have you been to Mannys Chop House too!? I wish I could go ...but I would have to have a raw chop as I only eat raw food now!


----------



## OutWest

elly said:


> Awww thanks Auntie Outwest! Ive never had a chop from Mannys but Mum said I would if we lived over the big pond thingy! My human family love Mannys Chop House so much that they called me Manny! How funny are they! :doh:
> Have you been to Mannys Chop House too!? I wish I could go ...but I would have to have a raw chop as I only eat raw food now!


Well, tell your mum you need a raw lamb chop sometime soon! I haven't been to Manny's Chop House, but I read your mum's first post so I knew that's how you got named.


----------



## Karen519

*Manny*

Love all of the pictures of Manny-he is beyond adorable!!


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Manny, love your latest photos, you're looking really great, tell your mum that your coat is looking fabulous!. Hugs to you and Chester x


----------



## elly

It's Saturday night and I've had raw pheasant and tripe
for dinner, the fire is lit and my TV is on! I love Saturday nights!


----------



## elly

My brother likes Saturday nights too .... but hes a lazybones!


----------



## elly

Now Mum says its time for bed.  

Night night everyone! :smooch: :smooch:


----------



## wdadswell

Beautiful boys!!! They look like they are saying, don't forget our bedtime snack!


----------



## Wendy427

Night night, Manny and Chester. Sweet dreams!


----------



## OutWest

elly said:


> It's Saturday night and I've had raw pheasant and tripe
> for dinner, the fire is lit and my TV is on! I love Saturday nights!





_Manny, over here, across the very big pond, my humans would say that you are "Living the life of Riley." I don't know exactly what it means but you sure do have it made! 

Tucker_


----------



## elly

Mum says Ive got the Sunday afternoon snoozles. I dont know what that means but I sure am tired! :doh:


----------



## elly

Night night everyone! Time to sleep ... again  
I'm going to dream of show thingys as Mums just put in my entry for Crufts! I'm very very excited and must try to practice keeping my fidgety feet still!


----------



## tikiandme

Night, night Manny. Dream of being at Crufts and having your feet in perfect place, no figets!


----------



## Harleysmum

It's probably all those pheasant dinners making you sleepy Manny. I like an after dinner nap myself! Very exciting about Crufts!


----------



## elly

Tonight we have been to my show practice thingy. It was special match night tonight like a show thingy and I got second in my class  My friend Hugo the pug beat me but I didnt mind as it was him


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Those pheasant dinners are certainly making you look so very special and handsome, Manny! Don't you look so very happy: you are No. 1 in our eyes! What is also good to hear from you: you are humble and happy for your friend, Hugo, to be No. 1. That means that you are an extra special boy, because you put your friend first!


----------



## elly

Here is my brother Chester! He hasn't been feeling well but he still looks very handsome doesn't he!


----------



## rooroch

Crufts again. Doesn't time fly, it seems like yesterday when you went last year. Your coat looks great. Hope it stays like that.


----------



## macdougallph1

Manny! You and your brother are too handsome!! I hope Chester is feeling better soon!


----------



## elly

Yesterday we had such a fun day! We went to a place called Brighton and we like it there a lot! We walked round the town and lots of people fussed us! Some even took our photos! :doh: Then we went to the beach and we played and ran and ran!


----------



## elly

Our sister came too!


----------



## macdougallph1

Beautiful photo!! I count 3 smiles!!


----------



## elly

macdougallph1 said:


> Beautiful photo!! I count 3 smiles!!



Yes it was a very smiley day!


----------



## elly

Here is Chester and I when we were in Brighton centre.


----------



## Harleysmum

I can see that you two boys are the centre (ha ha) of attention there Manny. And no wonder you are both too handsome for your own good. A couple of heartbreakers.


----------



## elly

Hey, just out with my brother having coffee! Wish you all could join us!


----------



## macdougallph1

OMG! Manny, you and Chester's pics are always the best!! And I have to say I'm a little jellybeans, that coffee looks amazing! Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

What lovely gentlemen you and Chester are -- a tribute to Golden Retrievers everywhere!


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos of 2 very handsome boys


----------



## OutWest

Tucker and Bella said to tell you: "We are envious of you dogs in the UK--getting into pubs and coffee houses and the like. We're not allowed over here. "


----------



## Harleysmum

I see you have placed yourself next to the biscuit Manny. Clever boy!


----------



## elly

I'm at a show thingy! Wish me luck! Mum says we will need it if I don't stop fidgetting! X


----------



## swishywagga

Good luck at your show Manny, glad to see you were sitting next to the biscuits, tell your mum they'll make your coat shinier and she might let you have another one next time!.


----------



## Wendy427

Good luck Manny! Show those judges what you got!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Lots of luck Manny.


----------



## elly

Thankyou everyne but I didnt do good.  The Judge lady didnt like me so I didnt get a ribbon.  I tried to stand still and I looked nice and ran like a big boy but Mum said it doesn't matter, its all good practice.


----------



## elly

After the show thingy we had a special trip. My human Grandad isn't very well. His memory doesn't work and he's in a hospital place. Mum gets very sad as she loves him a lot and he's a lovely Daddy and Grandad to her and to me.  We went to his hospital place and Dad brought me to the window of his bedroom place and Grandad smiled a lot! He even cried a little but Mum said they were happy tears.  He said it was his best day ever and that made my tail wag a lot.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Manny you look good to me ,and your Mom is right, it's all good practise. I'm glad you got to see your Grandad and I'll bet he was glad to see you.


----------



## Harleysmum

Who cares about ribbons when you can be out and about spreading love wherever you go. I bet you made your Grandad's day.


----------



## rooroch

I agree he looked good at the show - you can't win them all!! Lovely you were able to visit Grandad and make him smile, I am sure it made his day. I am going to the UK next weekend for my Mother's 90th birthday. She is like your Grandad, her memory does not work well either.


----------



## swishywagga

Ribbons don't matter Manny, visiting your Granddad is by far the best!


----------



## elly

Im glad i made my Grandad happy yesterday as today hes very poorly.  A big van thingy called an ambulance had to take him to a special part of the hospital and the Doctor man said hes got something called Pneumonia. :yuck: I hope hes better soon. :crossfing
We have had some cold weather here so maybe that hasn't been very good for him.  
I don't mind the cold weather though. I think its good for me!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Manny, I hope your Grandad is better soon.


----------



## elly

Ok ok, paws up, who chewed my nice car bed?! Mum and Dad brought it in to be washed and look....something magically chewed it!! :uhoh:


----------



## macdougallph1

Manny, your eyes are giving you away lol!! So cute even when your in trouble! I bet your mum can't get mad at you ever with that face!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Here's what you tell your Mum and Dad so you won't be in trouble: "I did chew it, but I was only trying to make it smaller to fit in the washing machine."


----------



## elly

Today is my Birthday thingy! I am two BIG years old! mummy hopes you like these pictures on the link below. I know I do and I really like the song! Make sure you have your speakers turned on though! :doh:
Tonight we have training class and Mum said we are taking cake!  I will see my friends there, especially lovely Hugo the pug! 

https://flipagram.com/f/jnxovEdtuq


----------



## wdadswell

Happy Birthday Manny!!! Wonderful pictures and love the song!!!


----------



## Wendy427

Awwww Happy 2nd Birthday Manny! Love all the pics and the song is perfect for you!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Birthday Gorgeous Boy!, I hope you're having a wonderful day with your lovely family xxxx


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Happy, happy birthday precious Manny Moo! We sure do love you and are glad to have you in our lives, even though you are so far away. It is always a happy day with you!

Love,
Toshy Moo, Wrigley, Roxi


----------



## Harleysmum

Happy Birthday gorgeous Manny. Can't believe you are TWO! Have a wonderful day and thank you for bringing so much love and laughter into our lives.


----------



## macdougallph1

Happy Birthday handsome Manny! Enjoy your cake with your pals!


----------



## tikiandme

What beautiful pictures. I hope you have a great birthday, Manny.


----------



## Doug

Wowee Manny Moo, you're two?! How exciting!
I loved your video especially your sunnies shot and the photos of your family being so proud of you!  You have accomplished so much already and yet the best is yet to come!!
HAPPY birthday spunky boy! Please give lovely Chessie and your mum a big kiss for me too. Tell them that I send them love and light often. You are so very lucky to have each other.


----------



## fourlakes

Happy birthday to Manny! I hope you have a great day. I have enjoyed checking in on all that you have been up to the past two years by way of the great photos on your thread here.


----------



## elly

Thank you! I had a very nice time. Training class was fun and we took special doggy cakes for my friends to eat! 
I couldn't see Hugo because he was helping his Mum in the kitchen but I jumped up at the counter and yes, there he was! Mum took me in to see him and we had a little sniff 
A puppy Doberman seemed to love me too! Her name was Phoenix and she kept kissing me on the mouth! I was a little bit embarrassed!


----------



## elly

When we got home we had my special cake! I was a little bit scaredy of the lighty thingys but Mum blew them out and we had a nice song and then Chester and I ate big pieces of cake!


----------



## Harleysmum

What a super looking cake! Your mum is so clever.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Happy Birthday handsome boy!


----------



## Karen519

*Manny and Chester*

Manny and Chester have a WONDERFUL MOMMY!!

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## elly

This morning I had a lovely surprise! The postman man brought something for me! It had my name on and it was from my Auntie and Uncle and their doggies Oscar and Sam! I ripped and bit and tugged it open!


----------



## elly

Oooh I love having Birthdays! :smooch:


----------



## elly

Look, look! Yum yum yum! Dried duck breast fillets! I'm even going to share with Chester as they're his favourites too!


----------



## OutWest

Manny, you are such a lucky boy! I guess this means it's your birthday, so Happy Birthday, sweet handsome pup!

:artydude


----------



## elly

This morning we had such a fun trip! My sister took Chester and I to meet her friend and his dog called Oscar at the forest! I have played with Oscar before at my house but the forest was much more fun! :smooch: We jumped and ran and splashed and barked, I hope we go again soon! :crossfing


----------



## Harleysmum

Manny that is the most super stunning photo of you in the woods. You look like a super model! I am glad that you had a lovely time with your friend and Chester.


----------



## elly

Tonight I'm watching a very good programme! It's asking if cats are better pets than dogs?!! We all know the answer to that!


----------



## elly

Happy Valentines day everyone! I find sending so many messages to all the girls I love exhausting so I'm having a little nap with my number one, Cracker


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you're a 'lady killer' (that's a GOOD thing!)

Rest up, little buddy


----------



## elly

Mum says she likes me to look 'naturally handsome', but I thought this dude look might make me someones Valentine?! :uhoh:


----------



## elly

Garden pot?! Garden pot?! What garden pot?! Oh why does Mum always think it's me!?!


----------



## OutWest

elly said:


> Garden pot?! Garden pot?! What garden pot?! Oh why does Mum always think it's me!?!
> 
> View attachment 616402
> View attachment 616410
> View attachment 616418


Oh, Manny. You always make me laugh.


----------



## macdougallph1

Manny, you are the cutest!


----------



## elly

Mum always says I am a great photobomber! I don't know what she means!


----------



## wdadswell

So sweet! Boy he never takes his eye off of you! My 2 do the same thing!


----------



## elly

Can you touch your nose with your tongue!? Look, I can!


----------



## swishywagga

Haha, you look great Manny, is that Brighton Beach you are on?.


----------



## elly

swishywagga said:


> Haha, you look great Manny, is that Brighton Beach you are on?.


Yes Auntie Swishy, we love Brighton Beach!


----------



## OutWest

Manny you are too funny!

And what a beautiful place Brightin Beach must be.


----------



## OutWest

elly said:


> Mum always says I am a great photobomber! I don't know what she means!
> View attachment 618313
> View attachment 618321


Don't worry...it just means that Chester gets in the way of your close-ups


----------



## elly

Mum says its two years since she fell in love with my brother and I! 
That must mean its two years since I fell in love with my Mum and Dad too!


----------



## elly

Haha, I was a chubby pup!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

No matter what you and Chester do, you are tops on our list across the Big Pond! We always love your pictures and funny comments. You have such a lovely family that gives you two so much love and so many new adventures.


----------



## elly

Ugh oh! Groom and trim time! I feel a show thingy lurking!


----------



## swishywagga

elly said:


> Ugh oh! Groom and trim time! I feel a show thingy lurking!
> View attachment 619650
> View attachment 619658
> View attachment 619666


Or maybe you're taking a nice golden lady out for dinner, I know you got lots of Valentines x


----------



## elly

swishywagga said:


> Or maybe you're taking a nice golden lady out for dinner, I know you got lots of Valentines x



No Auntie Swishy. 
We went to show thingy training class. I didnt mind though as we had baked beef as treats and I saw my friend lovely Hugo the pug and my friend lovely Katy the corgi.


----------



## elly

Good evening! I've had a hair cut and a bath and now Im drying ... think this means we have a show thingy tomorrow! :doh:


----------



## elly

Third! third! I got third! A yellow ribbon for me!


----------



## swishywagga

Manny that's really great, you and your Dad look wonderful!


----------



## Wendy427

Yay Manny! Congratulations!


----------



## Harleysmum

Oh well done Manny!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Good for you, Manny! All your hard work has been worthwhile, hasn't it?!


----------



## elly

Ok, so who did this to Mums special new iPad cover that Dad bought her for Christmas!!? :doh: 
It has a pretty golden retriever emblem on the front and now shes sad! 
Who did it!? Who did it!? :uhoh:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh no, Manny!


----------



## Harleysmum

Now where is that little devil Cracker. He is usually at the bottom of this sort of blatant destruction!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Ha ha, Manny Moo! You can't point at Cracker or Chester this time -- you look soooooo
guilty. There is no hiding it!

(Have you considered taking acting lessons so that you can learn to hide your guilt without looking guilty at all?!)


----------



## elly

Ok, this is getting silly now ... who sneaked in and did this???!!!!


----------



## Harleysmum

Oh very clever Manny. It couldn't be you because your mouth is already full!


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Love the one with the shoe too.


----------



## elly

Hi everyone! I'm at a hotel thingy!! Tomorrow is a big show thingy and I have to rest well! It's called Crufts and I'm very excited! I was a good boy in the car and now I'm getting comfy for the night


----------



## swishywagga

Good luck Manny, have a wonderful time, I'm keeping everything crossed for you!.


----------



## HolDaisy

Good lucky Manny! We'll be watching the goldens on tv tomoz. You look so handsome ?

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleysmum

You look lovely and snuggly at your hotel Manny. Can't wait to hear about your adventures at Crufts.


----------



## Wendy427

Good luck Manny! We're all rooting for you!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Lots of luck Manny.


----------



## tikiandme

Hi Manny, sleep well tonight. Good luck tomorrow! Be a good boy and smile pretty for the judge!


----------



## elly

Thank you everyone. I'm all ready to go!


----------



## Harleysmum

Manny, you are just adorable.


----------



## rooroch

Good luck Manny and keep your feet still!!


----------



## elly

I'm in a bus I'm on a bus, my first ever bus!


----------



## Harleysmum

Is it a double decker?


----------



## Amystelter

Just now came across your blog on tapatalk. It is an entertaining read for sure. Short on time now but I am going to blog binge on this over the weekend. Made me think of a possible screen adaptation, "puppyhood"-


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elly

I got there on the big big bus but no it wasn't a double decker but it was big and loud and fast!


----------



## swishywagga

What a wonderful photo of you and your Dad Manny. Such an amazing achievement to be at Crufts the biggest dog show in the world, I know how proud everyone is of you!.


----------



## elly

Thankyou Auntie Swishy, it was an exciting day and I met lots of friends! 
Now we are in a place called Little Amsterdam in somewhere called Banbury! We had yummy things to eat, I tried some of Mums pancake and the man gave me a biscuit and water! I like it here, I hope we come back again!


----------



## elly

I am guessing you may want to see some photos of my trip away? Now we are home we have sorted them out and Mum said I can use some!


----------



## elly

Everywhere was very busy and I enjoyed watching everyone


----------



## elly

I also got a bit tired sometimes :uhoh:


----------



## elly

...and sometimes I had a little nap...


----------



## elly

Amystelter said:


> Just now came across your blog on tapatalk. It is an entertaining read for sure. Short on time now but I am going to blog binge on this over the weekend. Made me think of a possible screen adaptation, "puppyhood"-
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am very happy you found my blog! That's funny you mentioned that about a screen thingy as Mums working on making some books about me so everyone everywhere can learn about me too! She always uses the word 'puppyhood' when she talks about my baby year! A film would be fun! Will I be a star!? :wavey: Mum says I'm always her star! :smooch:


----------



## elly

This place is called a 'bench' thingy and its where I sometimes sat and where people visited me!


----------



## elly

I loved being with my Dad in the big ring thingy and he had some very nice treats for me!


----------



## elly

I loved it when I spotted my Mum watching too!


----------



## elly

.....and wherever she hid .... Pee-po Mum, there you are!  Mum and Dad say its as if I have a radar thingy to find my Mum anywhere she is!!! :uhoh:


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Manny, you are our Best in Show! You look absolutely perfect, and to top that: you have the personality to match your looks.

Thank your Mum for posting all those wonderful pictures of you. The ones of you with your Mum and the one with your Dad are very special.

Job well done again, Manny!


----------



## Harleysmum

Great photos Manny and you did look absolutely wonderful. Thanks for sharing your exciting day with us.


----------



## tikiandme

Manny, you are so handsome, you make me swoon!


----------



## Wendy427

Manny, you're the most handsomest Golden in the ringy thingy! And yes please thank your mum for sharing all the great pictures!


----------



## OutWest

Looking very good indeed, Manny.


----------



## elly

Well have I got a surprise for you! Tonight we went to our show training class thingy and it was a special night, 'match night '! Guess what I got?!!
I got a RED ribbon, a RED one!  
Mum says I look a bit shocked! I am!


----------



## Harleysmum

Oh Manny, that is wonderful news. Well done and lots of extra treats for you!


----------



## elly

Oooh look, heres more photos from our day at Crufts!
I really want to go back!


----------



## HolDaisy

Great Crufts photos! Looks like you all had a lovely time ☺

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk


----------



## rooroch

Lovely photos. Glad you enjoyed yourselves.


----------



## Amystelter

Way to go Manny! I'm sure your Mum is going to find a very special place for that one?


elly said:


> Well have I got a surprise for you! Tonight we went to our show training class thingy and it was a special night, 'match night '! Guess what I got?!!
> I got a RED ribbon, a RED one!
> Mum says I look a bit shocked! I am!
> 
> View attachment 627490


----------



## elly

For a little while Dads had me back on the leash! :doh:
I dont know what happened but Dad called me one way but my legs kept running the other way! :uhoh:So on the leash I went!
Today was a big day and he let me off in the park! I tried to listen and run the right way but this big muddy puddle kept calling my legs!


----------



## elly

Then just as I was going to run back to my Dad, honest, my legs did a flop and down in the muddy puddle I went! :uhoh:


----------



## Amystelter

That's ok Manny, you deserved it after such an obedient trip!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleysmum

Ah yes, the flop. We know all about that at our house!


----------



## dborgers

Aw, Manny ... that happens to the best of us. Accidents will happen


----------



## rooroch

We all know about the flop here too. Usually when I am running late!!


----------



## elly

Guess what! Guess what!

Today is my Happy Gotcha Day!!! :

2 big years ago today! :smooch:


----------



## Harleysmum

Happy Gotcha Day sweetie. That is a beautiful picture of you with your mum.


----------



## Wendy427

Aww Happy gotcha day Manny! Such a sweet picture of you with your mum!


----------



## tikiandme

Happy Gotcha Day, sweet Manny the Magnificent!


----------



## BaileyzMom

Happy Gotcha Day, Manny! You're a handsome fella, and I know those legs just get weak around puddles... happens to the best of us LOL


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Gotcha Day, Manny!


----------



## swishywagga

A happy belated Gotcha Day to you beautiful boy, I hope you, Chester, and your family have a wonderful Easter!.


----------



## elly

Hello everyone! Todays another special day!!


----------



## elly

Today is my human Grandads 88th Birthday! Everyone's gone to have cream cake thingys and tea and I wish I could go too!  
I'm just having a chilled out sort of day with my squeaker instead. 

























c


----------



## elly

Maybe it's ok after all! Mum gave us a lamb bone each when she got home!!


----------



## elly

Mum said she likes this photo of me taken today. :uhoh: 
What do you think? Do you like it too!?


----------



## Amystelter

I like it! You are handsome in all your pics[emoji1]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Greetings to you, Manny! We have been so busy helping Mom and Dad with yard work
that we haven't been on the computer very much.

Guess what?! We just found a bird's nest with little tiny eggs in it -- five of them from a Mama Wren. There is also an armadillo in our yard, but we can't find his burrow hole yet.
Maybe we will see little baby armadillos, too. Did you know that they jump straight up in the air if you startle them...it is so funny to watch.

Tell your Mum and Dad that we love every one of your family pictures. Our Mom especially like the Easter picture. She says it would be hard to pick out her favorite.

Keep looking for spring with all the glorious flowers and new life!

P.S. Where is Robert?


----------



## dborgers

Manny, a belated Happy Gotcha Day!! 

Your new photo is super handsome. You're a lady killer, little buddy. 

How is Chester?


----------



## elly

Good Morning everyone! We decided that Mum was too lazy this morning so we thought we would surprise her and wake her up


----------



## Harleysmum

That's the best wake-up call ever Manny!


----------



## Wendy427

There's nothing like a wet nose in the morning!


----------



## Amystelter

This looks exactly like my alarm clocks[emoji1]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dborgers

Golden morning!!


----------



## elly

Mums been asking if it's International Nap Day?! Chester and I thought it was nap day every day! Isn't it?!


----------



## elly

Look look we are famous dogs! We didn't even know! 

Does this mean we should start giving pawtographs?! :smooch:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yes, I think so!


----------



## Wendy427

Wow!! Manny and Chester, how exciting! You're celebrities!


----------



## Amystelter

Careful Manny and Chester, don't go all 'Hollywood' on us. We would miss your sweet innocence way too much


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elly

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Greetings to you, Manny! We have been so busy helping Mom and Dad with yard work
> that we haven't been on the computer very much.
> 
> Guess what?! We just found a bird's nest with little tiny eggs in it -- five of them from a Mama Wren. There is also an armadillo in our yard, but we can't find his burrow hole yet.
> Maybe we will see little baby armadillos, too. Did you know that they jump straight up in the air if you startle them...it is so funny to watch.
> 
> Tell your Mum and Dad that we love every one of your family pictures. Our Mom especially like the Easter picture. She says it would be hard to pick out her favorite.
> 
> Keep looking for spring with all the glorious flowers and new life!
> 
> P.S. Where is Robert?




Oh wowee, I dont know what an armadillo thingy is but it sounds exciting!  I would like to watch them jump, I might jump with them! 

Robert is here! Now the weather is getting a bit nicer he sometimes comes and plays in the garden with us! One day he played hide and seek and we didnt find him until night time! :doh:


----------



## swishywagga

I love that photo of the three of you, do you know how old Robert is?.


----------



## Harleysmum

Manny, I am so excited! You are the first celebrity I have known personally!


----------



## elly

swishywagga said:


> I love that photo of the three of you, do you know how old Robert is?.




Thank you Auntie Swishy. I think hes eleven years old, maybe even twelve! :uhoh:


----------



## dborgers

Manny, you three make such a nice group of fur, er, animal kids


----------



## elly

Ugh oh. Do you think this means what I think it means?!


----------



## elly

Aha, look at Chester ... looks like he will be going too!


----------



## Wendy427

Oh Manny! I thought for a moment you were getting a bath because you rolled in something yucky (or yummy?). Then I saw Chester's picture and realized you're both getting ready for a show thingy!


----------



## dborgers

Chester looks like he's going to speed skating time trials  Robert is _always_ dressed for sports.

Have fun, boys!


----------



## elly

We had a very fun day at the show thingy! I came first in my class and Chester came second in his! Then we had ice cream!!


----------



## swishywagga

Congratulations boys, your family must be very proud!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That's great!


----------



## Wendy427

Congratulations Manny and Chester! Bet that ice cream was yummy!


----------



## danoon58

Manny we are so proud of you and Chester! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Coco's Mom

Congratulations Manny and Chester!!!


----------



## Harleysmum

Well done boys and what a great way to celebrate - with ice cream!


----------



## dborgers

Congratulations Manny & Chester!!! WTG!!!

Did Robert get some ice cream too?


----------



## elly

Look look! I'm in the car! The show thingy trolley is in here too so I think it means we have got a busy day tomorrow! Mum says we are sleeping in a hotel place, I'm so excited, I like hotel places a lot!


----------



## elly

We're here! We're here! Mum says this isn't my bed but I think it is!


----------



## elly

We've gone to a pub place for dinner! 
At first I was tired but then some yummy food came and I suddenly woke up!  Cheers!


----------



## Harleysmum

I love staying in hotels too Manny and that pub dinner looks very good. Have a great time at your show thingy and good luck!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Lots of luck in the show Manny. Have fun!


----------



## Amystelter

Oh Manny you always make me laugh I needed that at the end of a hard day. Good luck at the show and smile sweet like you do and maybe your Mum will share the bed


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elly

Well I didn't get a rosette but I went to another pub thingy!


----------



## elly

Mum said I should show you how nice I looked :uhoh:


----------



## elly

And here I am hugging my Daddy :smooch:


----------



## rooroch

You look great at the show, shame you did not get a rosette. WELKS is a big show I bet there were lots of goldens. At least you got to get two pub meals and stay in a hotel. Way to go Manny!!


----------



## Harleysmum

You did look absolutely wonderful Manny. But then you always do.


----------



## elly

It's very tiring being a show dog, I had to keep having naps :doh:


----------



## Amystelter

They clearly made a mistake!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elly

Remember I went to the big Crufts place?! Well Mummys friend from here called Welshgold sent her some nice photos that he took of me there. Mum loves them all but especially this one and told me to show you it too. :smooch:


----------



## danoon58

Great photo, Manny!


----------



## elly

Whoop whoop! Guess what!? Mum said 'the boys did good'! :smooch:
We went to a show thingy and who got red ribbons!!? Chester and me! Both! :smooch::smooch:
Then we had to go in the challenge match thingy of unbeaten dogs to see who was the best Golden and who was the second best Golden ... and I was a bit naughty. :doh: Chester was in front of me and so when we all ran round the ring to show the Judge lady how nice we are I wanted to race him and catch up with him :doh: I didn't know it was naughty, I thought the Judge lady would like to see how fast I can be! 
She told Mum and Dad afterwards how much she loved us and that (sssh dont tell Chester) she loved me a bit more! She wanted me to start behaving so she could have picked me but I didn't and so she couldnt! :doh:

Mum said never mind, theres always another time! :


----------



## elly

Look! Here are our ribbons! Such a pretty colour, I must try to get more! :crossfing


----------



## elly

Tomorrow is a big show thingy again. I really don't want a bath but Mum says I have to.  I definitely don't want the hot air blow thingy after! I run faster than Mum so I usually don't have to!


----------



## Amystelter

elly said:


> Tomorrow is a big show thingy again. I really don't want a bath but Mum says I have to.  I definitely don't want the hot air blow thingy after! I run faster than Mum so I usually don't have to!




Get all your running out then now so you don't feel inclined to in front of the judges! Good luck manny!


----------



## elly

Chesters had his bath and the blow thingy and now he's asleep! He won't even get off the groom table, he loves it there so much! :uhoh:
Don't laugh at his coat, I have to wear it too! :doh:


----------



## elly

Thank you to everyone who checks into Mannys Blog! We have just hit the 200,000th view! :artydude:hyper::appl::woot2:arty::You_Rock_


----------



## elly

You know what this means don't you!? :uhoh:
It's showtime! :wavey:


----------



## elly

Today was a very lovely day. The sun was shining and I sat with my star toy whilst Chester was being groomed. I tried to be very quiet so Mum might forget about me but no, she remembered, of course! I would rather be on the floor than the grooming table thingy! :yuck:


----------



## Amystelter

elly said:


> Thank you to everyone who checks into Mannys Blog! We have just hit the 200,000th view! :artydude:hyper::appl::woot2:arty::You_Rock_




Thank Manny for likely being responsible for 200K smiles just here alone. You make everyone proud of the breed!


----------



## tikiandme

Good luck to you and Chester at your show thingy, Manny!


----------



## rooroch

Hope you behave at the show and do well. Most important - have fun!!


----------



## Harleysmum

Manny I have missed a heap of your posts!!! Only just hearing about the red ribbons. Goodness that is so exciting. My favourite colour is red. And I just love the photos of you and Chester getting ready for your shows. You look so funny! Sorry.


----------



## elly

We are home, we are home! We had such a fun time and so many adventures! It was a big show and a long long away! The Judge man didn't like me much  but he liked my brother a lot and now he will be going to the big Crufts show place next year as he got a blue ribbon in the special qualifying class! :smooch:
Now I must try harder to not skip shake and jump so that I can get a special ribbon too to go with him next year!


----------



## elly

We have lots of photos of the exciting places we have been and I will be showing you some this weekend 
This was our hotel!


----------



## Wendy427

Chester got a blue ribbon?! That's wonderful! Manny, your red ribbon is just as special. Practice really hard and I'm sure you'll get a blue ribbon too!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Manny, I'm so happy for Chester. I'm sure there's a blue ribbon in your future.


----------



## rooroch

Well done Chester qualifying for next year's Crufts. I am sure Manny will do so soon. You just need a show with a judge you likes you Manny and then you must behave!!


----------



## Harleysmum

Manny I think perhaps you do better with the lady judges. They are more susceptible to your handsome good looks.


----------



## elly

We visited a very pretty little village called Tissington and it had big houses, pretty houses and some very old houses! It's in an area called The Peak District. Mum says it's very famous, it has lots and lots of hills.


----------



## elly

There's a special time in Tissington called The Dressing Of The Wells. The wells were very pretty and very very special.


----------



## elly

At some of the wells there was water where people threw money in. I tried to drink it but Mum said I mustn't. :doh: Maybe it could bring me luck at my next big show!?


----------



## elly

Dad and I liked the colours at this one but Chester wasn't very interested! :uhoh:


----------



## elly

We found this old cart when we were walking around the village. We wanted to pull it but it was really too big!


----------



## elly

We met this goat and she liked having her photo taken lots of times! I wanted to play but Mum said no


----------



## Amystelter

Beautiful -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elly

We went to another place there too called The National Trust at Ilum. It had lots of places to walk and lots of fun things to see!


----------



## elly

Chester liked it there too and we wished we had our own camera thingy! :doh:


----------



## Harleysmum

You have certainly had an exciting time Manny!


----------



## elly

Well what do you know?! Mums discovered that when we were at a show thingy last week a photographer man took my photo when we were in the ring place!
This is it and Mum said this is my 'I've spotted my Mum' face!


----------



## elly

Look at this little friend I met on my travels. I don't think he liked me though. 
He wouldn't run and he wouldn't bark.


----------



## elly

Ok Ok, so I thought I had a cold coming but I guess I was wrong. Mum doesn't believe me though, she thinks I took these for the fun of it. Is she kidding!? :surprise:


----------



## elly

Look! Look! I think I've found Roberts Daddy! He sure looks like him anyway! :grin2:


----------



## Harleysmum

You do look very sorry though Manny in the tissue picture.


----------



## elly

Harleysmum said:


> You do look very sorry though Manny in the tissue picture.


I was Auntie HM, I was! I promise! Sorry that Mum didn't believe me!


----------



## elly

When we went to that nice place called Ilam, Chester and I had lot of photo things taken and Mum likes this one a lot!


----------



## elly

We went to a pub place in a village called Alstonefield. It's a very pretty place and my Dad grew up nearby! :smile2:


----------



## elly

Mum and Dad were hungry and the lady owner of the pub place said we could go with Mum and Dad inside if we were good boys and if people didn't mind. People didn't mind and we were very good! We stayed under the table but sometimes I got a bit fidgety. :| She was a nice lady and we had fun.


----------



## elly

There was a tower place thing there too and Chester and I played guards!


----------



## elly

I met a mermaid! I met a mermaid! She didn't talk but I thought she was very pretty  I didn't pee on her tail. Chester wanted to but I told him 'no'!


----------



## elly

I'm helping Dad in the garden but he doesn't seem to appreciate it!


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Manny Chester and family, I'm catching up with all your wonderful adventures, I hope you all have a great bank holiday weekend x


----------



## elly

swishywagga said:


> Hi Manny Chester and family, I'm catching up with all your wonderful adventures, I hope you all have a great bank holiday weekend x


Thank you Auntie Swishy, we wish you a very happy Bank thingy holiday weekend too.


----------



## elly

It was so warm working in the garden yesterday so Chester and I needed a rest in the shade


----------



## elly

Today Mum thought I was looking a bit untidy so she gave me a brush and a trim  I would rather be playing, I mean 'working', in
the garden!


----------



## Harleysmum

You are looking so handsome these days Manny.


----------



## elly

This was me yesterday! You know what that meant don't you?! Show thingy day today! I got shortlisted in a very hard class but then my feet fidgeted and I was very very hot so the Judge lady didn't give me a ribbon


----------



## Amystelter

elly said:


> This was me yesterday! You know what that meant don't you?! Show thingy day today! I got shortlisted in a very hard class but then my feet fidgeted and I was very very hot so the Judge lady didn't give me a ribbon




Next time Manny, next time You got to 'wow' the ladies with your good looks and charm!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elly

I was so hot that instead of sitting ON the bench thingy waiting for my class I laid UNDER it


----------



## Harleysmum

I think special allowances should be made when it's hot Manny. Or, at the very least, ice creams should be handed out!


----------



## elly

Harleysmum said:


> I think special allowances should be made when it's hot Manny. Or, at the very least, ice creams should be handed out!


Yes Mum and Dad bought us an icecream but when we went back to the car I was still very hot and wouldn't get in! Maybe they should have bought us another one!


----------



## Ksdenton

You have such beautiful dogs


----------



## elly

Do you do recycling? I always try to help but Mum doesn't seem to appreciate it! I just don't know why!!


----------



## Henry's Mum

elly said:


> I was so hot that instead of sitting ON the bench thingy waiting for my class I laid UNDER it


Even your back view is beautiful :grin2:


----------



## elly

So, I tried to help again today. Mum still isn't pleased  I just don't know what I am doing wrong!


----------



## elly

Today it was raining outside and Chester and I got wet! Mum made us come in and she put towel thingys over us and told us to lay down. Then she went to another room and I waited and I waited and I waited some more! Then she came back and laughed at me! She said I was a good boy and she was sorry she had forgot to say 'ok' for me to know I could get up! :surprise:


----------



## Harleysmum

Where are the show thingy people when you need them to see you being good!


----------



## Wendy427

Awww Manny, you're such a good boy! Elly, maybe you could take a picture and show the judges


----------



## elly

And now what have I done!? Mum had to go out and I saw the bag she keeps her dementia thingy therapy things in and I thought it looked a bit messy. :surprise:
I only tidied it up and sorted a few bits! 0 I just tried to be helpful!


----------



## swishywagga

Looks like you've sorted things into good orderly piles there Manny and I know you're only trying to help!


----------



## Amystelter

If you looked at her just like you look on the picture, you have nothing to worry about -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OutWest

elly said:


> And now what have I done!? Mum had to go out and I saw the bag she keeps her dementia thingy therapy things in and I thought it looked a bit messy. :surprise:
> I only tidied it up and sorted a few bits! 0 I just tried to be helpful!


Oops! We know you meant well, Manny. Tucker is very helpful, also. Humans appreciate these things after the fact.


----------



## elly

Yesterday was Fathers Day!  It's a day when you show your human Daddy how much you love him! I love mine a lot!


----------



## elly

We dug a hole and Dad wasn't pleased! Now he's filled it up and covered it with grass.  We feel very sad. Dad's not sad, he's mad! He always forgives us though


----------



## elly

I think I will just guard it for now


----------



## elly

Sometimes we don't dig, we play bitey bitey face


----------



## elly

My best and most famous tackle though is bitey bitey leg!


----------



## Amystelter

Just checking in on Manny?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elly

Amystelter said:


> Just checking in on Manny?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Hello Auntie Amy,

I'm sorry, My Mums had a very busy time, my human Grandad hasn't been very well and my human Nanna had a nasty fall. When Mums not here I can't find her iPad. She says she has to hide it now as I've chewed her nice new cover too many times! 

I've also been busy digging in the garden. I like to be helpful  Mum says she's not so sure it's as helpful as I think ... :frown2:


----------



## OutWest

Oh Manny, give your mum lots of hugs and sloppy kisses. I'm sure she needs some happy distraction and smiles. Tell Chester he has to help, too. And maybe stop helping in the garden for a little while.


----------



## Amystelter

So sorry about the illness and fall. Hoping recovery is fast. Lucy and Louie help me in the garden as well and they look just like you when they are done. You'd all get along swell together. Hugs to you handsome!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rooroch

Great to see you back. I missed all the photos and news. Sorry too about the illness and fall and hope that things are getting better. Stop helping in the garden - you are not really helping!!


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Manny, glad you're OK, am sending you all a hug x


----------



## elly

Guess what, guess what?! 
Today I am two and a half!!


----------



## rtandkt

Happy 2-1/2 years Manny! You are one handsome guy! I just turned 4 months and hope I grow up to be as good looking as you! I'm a girl though so hoping I will be beautiful!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy 2 1/2 Manny! I just turned 3!


----------



## elly

rtandkt said:


> Happy 2-1/2 years Manny! You are one handsome guy! I just turned 4 months and hope I grow up to be as good looking as you! I'm a girl though so hoping I will be beautiful!


Oooh Thank you Molly! You're very pretty now so you will be beautiful when you are grown up!


----------



## Wendy427

Happy Happy 2.5 Birthday, Manny! We love you soooo much!


----------



## OutWest

elly said:


> Guess what, guess what?!
> Today I am two and a half!!


And handsome as all get out! Hope you get a special meal for your day.


----------



## Harleysmum

Happy two and a half Manny. I have missed your posts so much lately. And goodness aren't you handsome.


----------



## Amystelter

You are a beautiful 2 and a half, boy that's almost 3. Did you plant those pretty flowers in the garden? Sure looks nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme

Happy Two And A Half Birthday, Manny!


----------



## danoon58

Hey Manny! How are you? We miss hearing about you.


----------



## elly

Hello everyone.
Here I am! :wiggle:
I've missed you all and I'm sorry I haven't been able to write to you but we've had a very sad time and a very busy time.
My human Grandad went to a special place and it's made my Mummy very sad. We can't see him anymore now until we go to that special place too but Mum says he won't be ill anymore now, so that's a good part of the sad part. 
We also moved to a lovely place. We have a big garden and I say hello to horses every day and Dad takes us on lovely walks where we see deer things and rabbit things and have lots and lots of sniffs. 
The internet thingy isn't very good here but Mum says it's a small price to pay for the beautiful area and views. 
I hope you are all well and being good. 
Chester has a very poorly ear and has seen our vet friend Uncle Mark for some medicines. He's got to have an operation next year and then he will be deaf! :surprise:
Have a great day!


----------



## rooroch

Lovely to hear from you again. So sorry for your sad news. How lovely to move to a bigger garden and get great walks.
Hope you all have a good Christmas and that 2017 will be a better year.


----------



## elly

This is me in our new garden. I'm saying hello to my new friends, there's two and sometimes three. Mum says they are called horses. I like them a lot. I have a friend next door too, he barks at me and I bark back. :wink2:


----------



## Wendy427

What a beautiful new home Elly! Cute pic of Manny and Chester with the horses.


----------



## Amystelter

Sorry for your mum loss and the family as well. I hope you find peace in his rest. Sorry Internet is not so great but thanks for checking in. Sorry for Chesters ear, you be good to him. Best of wishes for Christmas and a new year!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleysmum

Ooh Manny it is so lovely to have you back with us and I am very sorry about all the sad things that have happened. Your new garden looks wonderful and lovely to have horses next door. No eating any of that horse poo!!!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Sooooo...so...so good to hear from you again, Manny! We have been gone, too, and have missed you and Chester. You are always a cheerful, bright spot in the day.

Of course, we are getting older: we will be 12 years old on New Year's Day. But we are happy and healthy and very well loved by our Mom and Dad. Our walks are not as long or energetic now, but Mom is very faithful to take us two times a day.

Horses next door?! Wow! Lucky you. We live in Florida's horse country, and there are
lots of them here. Some across the road from us. They are so beautiful, aren't they?
Maybe, if you are careful and gentle, you will become friends with them.

We are sad to hear about your Mum's father. We have had very sad times here, too, and
know how hard it is for your Mum to lose the foundation of her life. In time, she will feel better, but she will always have sadness because he is not here with her.

We send our love to you and your family, and can't wait to hear more from you. Love,
Wrigley and Roxi


----------



## tikiandme

It's so good to hear from you, Manny. Cosmo and I have been wondering about how you and your family are doing. I'm so sorry about your Granddad. I'm sorry about Chester's ear problems, too. I hope he feels better very soon. Be good to him, Manny. You will need to be a brave little man to watch over him and make him feel better. Have a wonderful holiday season with your family...


----------

